# No te lo giuro



## Notelogiuro (25 Luglio 2017)

ciao a tutti... faccio parte anche io del club da qualche giorno. ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva dopo aver negato tutto in più occasioni ("non voglio stare con un marito che non si fida di me.."). Ho, grazie ad una agenzia investigativa, documentato e supportato i miei sospetti. Prima di avere la certezza (che in realtà sentivo già dentro di me) ho passato molto tempo a capire cosa non andava nel rapporto di coppia (18 anni insieme di cui 11 di matrimonio e due bimbi piccoli).. ho riflettuto su tutte le mie mancanze.. Ho messo mia moglie di fronte ai fatti ed è rimasta completamente disorientata... Non vuole gettare via gli anni passati insieme e distruggere la nostra famiglia e vorrebbe provare a ricostruire un nuovo rapporto. io sono ben disponibile ma sono in attesa di capire se esistono i presupposti. per ora vedo lei distaccata (mentre dovrei essere io ad essere distrutto da questa situazione). Non ho mai tradito mia moglie e voglio darle una possibilità... spero che le cose possano riprendersi nel migliore dei modi..


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

Lei è distaccata? Ha un carattere molto orgoglioso? Ha ammesso subito oppure ha tergiversato? Tu sai chi fosse l'amichetto?


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

Il rapporto dell investigatore ti rassicura?


----------



## Outdider (25 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti... faccio parte anche io del club da qualche giorno. ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva dopo aver negato tutto in più occasioni ("non voglio stare con un marito che non si fida di me.."). Ho, grazie ad una agenzia investigativa, documentato e supportato i miei sospetti. Prima di avere la certezza (che in realtà sentivo già dentro di me) ho passato molto tempo a capire cosa non andava nel rapporto di coppia (18 anni insieme di cui 11 di matrimonio e due bimbi piccoli).. ho riflettuto su tutte le mie mancanze.. Ho messo mia moglie di fronte ai fatti ed è rimasta completamente disorientata... Non vuole gettare via gli anni passati insieme e distruggere la nostra famiglia e vorrebbe provare a ricostruire un nuovo rapporto. io sono ben disponibile ma sono in attesa di capire se esistono i presupposti. per ora vedo lei distaccata (mentre dovrei essere io ad essere distrutto da questa situazione). Non ho mai tradito mia moglie e voglio darle una possibilità... spero che le cose possano riprendersi nel migliore dei modi..


Quando gli hai messo in mano il rapporto dell'agenzia come si è comportata oltre che rimanere disorientata? Gli hai detto chi è il bugiardo? Se lei di distaccata mi sa che non c'è trippa per gatti...gli hai chiesto il perchè?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quando gli hai messo in mano il rapporto dell'agenzia come si è comportata oltre che rimanere disorientata? Gli hai detto chi è il bugiardo? Se lei di distaccata mi sa che non c'è trippa per gatti...gli hai chiesto il perchè?


Mi sa che questo è un cornuto volante. Sparito


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che questo è un cornuto volante. Sparito


Quando gli chiedi di quagliare.....


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quando gli chiedi di quagliare.....


ciao ragazzi.. Non è facile.. poi in questi momenti si cercano "supporti" su come comportarsi un pò ovunque.. non so come le cose andranno a finire. Ho letto molti post di "compagni" che come me credevano nella possibilità di incollare i pezzi e si sono trovati, dopo un "percepito miglioramento" punto a capo..  Sono tre sere che parliamo molto ed andiamo a ricercare le cause del nostro allontanamento. Lei mi ha fatto notare le cose che non andavano ed io quelle che non andavano in lei. Le attenzioni, dopo la nascita della seconda bimba sono fortemente calate. il lavoro di entrambi ci ha portato a ritagliarci ben poco spazio per noi. non abbiamo avuto la possibilità di lasciare i bimbi a nessuno per anni.. solo quest'anno, per la prima volta, abbiamo ottenuto di poterli lasciare una sera con i suoceri. Sicuramente il rapporto non stava andando bene.. uno scossone serviva.. ma magari non pensavo a "questo tipo di scossone". So che è da matti ma amo ancora mia moglie e voglio credere che quanto avvenuto sia stato la causa di una tensione continua ed un continuo litigare. Il problema più grosso è che la persona con cui ha avuto una storia (per quanto ovviamente sminuita da lei..) lavora con lei e si vedono anche ad orari particolari per cui se volesse continuare la sua storia potrebbe.. Anche l'altro è sposato con dei bimbi... Mia moglie dice di aver parlato con lui ed entrambi hanno capito di aver fatto una cazzata.. A me rimane di valutare se crederle (dandole una seconda possibilità e facendo un atto di fiducia al di sopra di quanto umanamente pensabile) oppure salutarla e lasciarla. Ora che le cose sono chiare (almeno dal punto di vista delle mie escrescenze..) mi sento molto più rilassato e determinato. Mia moglie è preoccupata della mia possibilità di "reggere" a questa situazione.. io sono molto più concentrato sul comprendere in che maniera pensa di ricostruire un legame tra di noi... Staremo a vedere. per ora grazie di avermi permesso di sfogarmi! ciao a tutti


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lei è distaccata? Ha un carattere molto orgoglioso? Ha ammesso subito oppure ha tergiversato? Tu sai chi fosse l'amichetto?


Lei è molto orgogliosa. ha ammesso subito anche perchè era di fronte a prove concrete. sapevo chi fosse l'amichetto dal primo momento in cui avevo i dubbi (è una persona che lavora con lei e si trovano insieme, a volte soli, anche in orari molto particolari.. ha una moglie e figli piccoli che dichiara di amare.. io ho pensato, in un primo momento, di avvertire la moglie, forse perchè io avrei voluto essere avvisato.. ma poi ho desistito).


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il rapporto dell investigatore ti rassicura?


.. mi rassicura sotto quale punto di vista? certamente mi conferma i dubbi che avevo e quindi non continuo a pensare di essere un "paranoico" (cosa che ho pensato raramente). Paradossalmente mi sento più rilassato nell'aver compreso a che livello è arrivato il mio matrimonio... ora rimane di capire cosa si vorrà fare e cosa verrà fuori..


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti... faccio parte anche io del club da qualche giorno. ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva dopo aver negato tutto in più occasioni ("non voglio stare con un marito che non si fida di me.."). Ho, grazie ad una agenzia investigativa, documentato e supportato i miei sospetti. Prima di avere la certezza (che in realtà sentivo già dentro di me) ho passato molto tempo a capire cosa non andava nel rapporto di coppia (18 anni insieme di cui 11 di matrimonio e due bimbi piccoli).. ho riflettuto su tutte le mie mancanze.. Ho messo mia moglie di fronte ai fatti ed è rimasta completamente disorientata... Non vuole gettare via gli anni passati insieme e distruggere la nostra famiglia e vorrebbe provare a ricostruire un nuovo rapporto. io sono ben disponibile ma sono in attesa di capire se esistono i presupposti. per ora vedo lei distaccata (mentre dovrei essere io ad essere distrutto da questa situazione). Non ho mai tradito mia moglie e voglio darle una possibilità... spero che le cose possano riprendersi nel migliore dei modi..


si aggiustano se entrambi siete pronti al cambiamento, passando per varie fasi di alti e bassi, ma devono essere chiariti tutti i motivi che hanno portato alla crisi e come modificarsi entrambi per trovare un nuovo equilibrio


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che questo è un cornuto volante. Sparito


Non so se il "cornuto volante" è rivolto a me. In ogni modo confermo di essere attrezzato per il "cornuto".. e mi piacerebbe imparare a volare! 
Mi sono iscritto da poco e quando rispondo le risposte vengono caricate dopo qualche ora.
In questo momento, in ogni modo, mi sento come quello che non ha molto da perdere nel provare a valutare l'impossibile. Le corna non si "segano" e se esiste una possibilità di recupero la voglio percorrere sia per me che per i miei bimbi.. se si rivelerà in una "strada senza uscita" sono a quel punto pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche e cambiare vita radicalmente.
(affronterò i problemi volta per volta.. come sono abituato a fare)


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si aggiustano se entrambi siete pronti al cambiamento, passando per varie fasi di alti e bassi, ma devono essere chiariti tutti i motivi che hanno portato alla crisi e come modificarsi entrambi per trovare un nuovo equilibrio


Grazie della tua risposta. Non voglio negarmi la possibilità di provare. Durante una delle nostre litigate fatte qualche mese fa lei mi ha detto chiesto in che modo le dimostrassi di essere innamorato di lei e della mia famiglia..
Sono una persona molto razionale ed a volte ho bisogno di tempo per elaborare una risposta.. conosco il rischio che si corre nel comunicare una cosa in maniera sbagliata. Risposi la prima cosa che mi passava per la mente... ve la risparmio.. ma oggi, a fronte di quanto accaduto, mi do del pirla per ogni volta che non ho preso in considerazione le sue richieste. Il giorno che ho avuto la conferma da parte dell'investigatore sono tornato a casa come se niente fosse. la mattina dopo la sono andata a trovare in azienda ringraziandola del suo atteggiamento degli ultimi giorni che sembrava volto ad avvicinarci di nuovo. L'ho ringraziata e sono stato molto gentile con lei.. poi le ho chiesto dieci minuti in disparte perchè avevo trovato, a mio parere, il modo per rispondere alla domanda di qualche settimana fa ("come puoi dimostrarmi di essere innamorato di me e di tenere alla famiglia"). Le ho detto che ero nella condizione "invidiabile" di poter dimostrare quanto da lei richiesto.. e le ho mostrato il video. Ecco... da qui comincia la mia nuova storia che potrà essere eterna o "inesistente".... ma io ho fatto tutto quello che potevo per me e per i miei figli. Mi sento sereno perchè, a questo punto, penso di non poter fare di più... Sono anche consapevole del fatto che non sarà semplice, nemmeno se lei si impegnerà totalmente a venirmi incontro.. per cui.. attendo di vedere cosa mi riserva la vita


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Grazie della tua risposta. Non voglio negarmi la possibilità di provare. Durante una delle nostre litigate fatte qualche mese fa lei mi ha detto chiesto in che modo le dimostrassi di essere innamorato di lei e della mia famiglia..
> Sono una persona molto razionale ed a volte ho bisogno di tempo per elaborare una risposta.. conosco il rischio che si corre nel comunicare una cosa in maniera sbagliata. Risposi la prima cosa che mi passava per la mente... ve la risparmio.. ma oggi, a fronte di quanto accaduto, mi do del pirla per ogni volta che non ho preso in considerazione le sue richieste. Il giorno che ho avuto la conferma da parte dell'investigatore sono tornato a casa come se niente fosse. la mattina dopo la sono andata a trovare in azienda ringraziandola del suo atteggiamento degli ultimi giorni che sembrava volto ad avvicinarci di nuovo. L'ho ringraziata e sono stato molto gentile con lei.. poi le ho chiesto dieci minuti in disparte perchè avevo trovato, a mio parere, il modo per rispondere alla domanda di qualche settimana fa ("come puoi dimostrarmi di essere innamorato di me e di tenere alla famiglia"). Le ho detto che ero nella condizione "invidiabile" di poter dimostrare quanto da lei richiesto.. e le ho mostrato il video. Ecco... da qui comincia la mia nuova storia che potrà essere eterna o "inesistente".... ma io ho fatto tutto quello che potevo per me e per i miei figli. Mi sento sereno perchè, a questo punto, penso di non poter fare di più... Sono anche consapevole del fatto che non sarà semplice, nemmeno se lei si impegnerà totalmente a venirmi incontro.. per cui.. attendo di vedere cosa mi riserva la vita


ti devo preannunciare, ma probabilmente già lo sai, che il percorso è molto lungo (passa ma sembra ancora più lungo di quel che è) e secondo me, ma è solo una mia opinione formata dalla mia personale esperienza, quando capirete che il matrimonio è finito e ora è il primo giorno di un nuovo matrimonio avrete già fatto un enorme passo avanti... per quanto sia terrificante e tragico e assolutamente devastante avete la possibilità di riscoprirvi e riscoprire l'altro come mai lo avete visto prima è un opportunità da non perdere. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> .. mi rassicura sotto quale punto di vista? certamente mi conferma i dubbi che avevo e quindi non continuo a pensare di essere un "paranoico" (cosa che ho pensato raramente). Paradossalmente mi sento più rilassato nell'aver compreso a che livello è arrivato il mio matrimonio... ora rimane di capire cosa si vorrà fare e cosa verrà fuori..


Secondo me,si può fare.
Se lei non lavorasse più con lui.
Oppure,se continua a lavorare con lui,da soli insieme in orari non consoni,la soluzione esiste.
Devi iscriverti quanto prima nelle liste dei trapianti di fegato,perché le attese sono molto lunghe......


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Grazie della tua risposta. Non voglio negarmi la possibilità di provare. Durante una delle nostre litigate fatte qualche mese fa lei mi ha detto chiesto in che modo le dimostrassi di essere innamorato di lei e della mia famiglia.. Sono una persona molto razionale ed a volte ho bisogno di tempo per elaborare una risposta.. conosco il rischio che si corre nel comunicare una cosa in maniera sbagliata. Risposi la prima cosa che mi passava per la mente... ve la risparmio.. ma oggi, a fronte di quanto accaduto, mi do del pirla per ogni volta che non ho preso in considerazione le sue richieste. Il giorno che ho avuto la conferma da parte dell'investigatore sono tornato a casa come se niente fosse. la mattina dopo la sono andata a trovare in azienda ringraziandola del suo atteggiamento degli ultimi giorni che sembrava volto ad avvicinarci di nuovo. L'ho ringraziata e sono stato molto gentile con lei.. poi le ho chiesto dieci minuti in disparte perchè avevo trovato, a mio parere, il modo per rispondere alla domanda di qualche settimana fa ("come puoi dimostrarmi di essere innamorato di me e di tenere alla famiglia"). Le ho detto che ero nella condizione "invidiabile" di poter dimostrare quanto da lei richiesto.. e le ho mostrato il video. Ecco... da qui comincia la mia nuova storia che potrà essere eterna o "inesistente".... ma io ho fatto tutto quello che potevo per me e per i miei figli. Mi sento sereno perchè, a questo punto, penso di non poter fare di più... Sono anche consapevole del fatto che non sarà semplice, nemmeno se lei si impegnerà totalmente a venirmi incontro.. per cui.. attendo di vedere cosa mi riserva la vita


  Ciao, dici di essere una persona molto razionale, bene. Comincia a tener presente che in queste faccende mi sembra di aver capito che non tutto è razionalizzabile, il comporrtamento di tua moglie non puo essere totalmente ascritto ad un sistema causa effetto. Secondariamente smetterei al tuo posto all' istante di cercare colpe tue in questa storia, non perchè tu non ne abbia ma per l' evidente squilibrio tra le tue supposte disattenzioni e gli alibi che sono serviti a lei per tradirti, comincia a dare il giusto peso alle cose, sennò finisce che passi pure dalla parte del torto. Vuole recuperare? Bene, cominci a darsi da fare lei per prima. E via da quel posto di lavoro, subito, paletti per la chiarezza, immediatamente.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ti devo preannunciare, ma probabilmente già lo sai, che il percorso è molto lungo (passa ma sembra ancora più lungo di quel che è) e secondo me, ma è solo una mia opinione formata dalla mia personale esperienza, quando capirete che il matrimonio è finito e ora è il primo giorno di un nuovo matrimonio avrete già fatto un enorme passo avanti... per quanto sia terrificante e tragico e assolutamente devastante avete la possibilità di riscoprirvi e riscoprire l'altro come mai lo avete visto prima è un opportunità da non perdere. In bocca al lupo.


Sai una cosa?.. la verità assoluta non esiste.. sono certo di questo. La vita è un'interpretazione continua dei fatti che ci si presentano.. lo stesso fatto può avere accezioni positive e negative.. Credo a quanto tu hai scritto e ho pensato a questa cosa nei giorni passati. Sono certo che questo pensiero occuperà anche buona parte dei miei giorni futuri.. sia prossimi che più lontani.. in ogni modo voglio dire un GRAZIE..  Queste parole, che non costano nulla, possono aiutare chi è in difficoltà a mantenere un atteggiamento positivo. Sono tra quelle persone che ritengono tale aspetto della vita fondamentale per affrontare i problemi piccoli e grandi. Sono certo che il giusto atteggiamento aiuti a sistemare le cose.. non ci fornisce "certezza".. ma di certo, si dice che esiste solo una cosa..


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?.. la verità assoluta non esiste.. sono certo di questo. La vita è un'interpretazione continua dei fatti che ci si presentano.. lo stesso fatto può avere accezioni positive e negative.. Credo a quanto tu hai scritto e ho pensato a questa cosa nei giorni passati. Sono certo che questo pensiero occuperà anche buona parte dei miei giorni futuri.. sia prossimi che più lontani.. in ogni modo voglio dire un GRAZIE..  Queste parole, che non costano nulla, possono aiutare chi è in difficoltà a mantenere un atteggiamento positivo. Sono tra quelle persone che ritengono tale aspetto della vita fondamentale per affrontare i problemi piccoli e grandi. Sono certo che il giusto atteggiamento aiuti a sistemare le cose.. non ci fornisce "certezza".. ma di certo, si dice che esiste solo una cosa..


Attenzione a cercare di risolvere tutto e troppo presto. 
Ci sono dei passaggi personali e nel rapporto che non possono mancare. Altrimenti sarà inevitabile dover tornare indietro. 
Sembri molto equilibrato e razionale, forse anche troppo. 
Dov'è il dolore, la paura, la rabbia?! Dove l'hai nascosta?


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, dici di essere una persona molto razionale, bene. Comincia a tener presente che in queste faccende mi sembra di aver capito che non tutto è razionalizzabile. Il comporrtamento di tua moglie non puo essere totalmente ascritto ad un sistema causa effetto. Secondariamente smetterei al tuo posto all' istante di cercare colpe tue in questa faccenda, non perchè tu non ne abbia ma per l' evidente squilibrio tra le tue supposte disattenzioni e gli alibi che sono serviti a lei per tradirti. Comincia a dare il giusto peso alle cose, sennò finisce che passi pure dalla parte del torto. Vuole recuperare? Bene, cominci a darsi da fare lei per prima. E via da quel posto di lavoro, subito, paletti per la chiarezza, immediatamente.


grazie spleen...  Lei è titolare di quel posto di lavoro.. e l'altra persona è un dipendente di estrema importanza per l'azienda... ieri ho fatto notare che questa situazione, potrebbe ingenerare future difficoltà anche nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare per il verso sperato... Io non so cosa sia corretto fare... Le altre persone della famiglia sono ignare di cosa sia avvenuto e tengono questo loro dipendente sul "palmo della mano". Mia moglie prova vergogna e mi ha chiesto fin da subito di non rendere partecipe la sua famiglia (che lavora con lei) su quanto avvenuto. Ho pensato che, anche se mia moglie comprendesse queste cosa, non sarebbe facile (oltre ai problemi che potrebbe incontrare l'azienda) motivare un suo allontanamento agli altri membri della famiglia. Certo è che se la moglie di lui sapesse quanto avvenuto.. il problema di fiducia non sarebbe più solo il mio.. e la tentazione è fortissima. Ieri sera, al termine di una chiacchierata molto lunga e "distesa" ho fatto notare a mia moglie questo aspetto ed è ho notato che è entrata in serie difficoltà: prima di spegnere la luce e dormire le ho detto: "se avessi avuto una relazione con la mia segretaria e tu l'avessi scoperto... ipotizzando lei come fondamentale per il mio lavoro.. come avresti valutato la mia volontà di tenerla alle dipendenze evitare problemi sul lavoro?"... Mi ha risposto: "non lo so..sono situazioni che non ho vissuto.. non so come mi comporterei..".   Ci siamo lasciati così....


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Attenzione a cercare di risolvere tutto e troppo presto.
> Ci sono dei passaggi personali e nel rapporto che non possono mancare. Altrimenti sarà inevitabile dover tornare indietro.
> Sembri molto equilibrato e razionale, forse anche troppo.
> Dov'è il dolore, la paura, la rabbia?! Dove l'hai nascosta?


in effetti la mia prima fase è stata razionalissima e son crollata più avanti
quindi confermo [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] dicendo che spesso si fanno un passo avanti e due indietro con un moto non del tutto regolare

comuque ringrazio anche io quel che è successo anche se non si potrebbe credere...


----------



## ivanl (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> grazie spleen...  Lei è titolare di quel posto di lavoro.. e l'altra persona è un dipendente di estrema importanza per l'azienda... ieri ho fatto notare che questa situazione, potrebbe ingenerare future difficoltà anche nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare per il verso sperato... Io non so cosa sia corretto fare... Le altre persone della famiglia sono ignare di cosa sia avvenuto e tengono questo loro dipendente sul "palmo della mano". Mia moglie prova vergogna e mi ha chiesto fin da subito di non rendere partecipe la sua famiglia (che lavora con lei) su quanto avvenuto. Ho pensato che, anche se mia moglie comprendesse queste cosa, non sarebbe facile (oltre ai problemi che potrebbe incontrare l'azienda) motivare un suo allontanamento agli altri membri della famiglia. Certo è che se la moglie di lui sapesse quanto avvenuto.. il problema di fiducia non sarebbe più solo il mio.. e la tentazione è fortissima. Ieri sera, al termine di una chiacchierata molto lunga e "distesa" ho fatto notare a mia moglie questo aspetto ed è ho notato che è entrata in serie difficoltà: prima di spegnere la luce e dormire le ho detto: "se avessi avuto una relazione con la mia segretaria e tu l'avessi scoperto... ipotizzando lei come fondamentale per il mio lavoro.. come avresti valutato la mia volontà di tenerla alle dipendenze evitare problemi sul lavoro?"... Mi ha risposto: "non lo so..sono situazioni che non ho vissuto.. non so come mi comporterei..".   Ci siamo lasciati così....


tua moglie mi pare tutto tranne che limpida, anche dopo la scoperta; io una copia del video alla moglie di lui la manderei, visto che lui dal lavoro non se ne puo' andare perche' e' cosi' "importante"
cosi', vediamo se tua moglie rimane cosi' scialla messa nella stessa tua situazione


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> tua moglie mi pare tutto tranne che limpida, anche dopo la scoperta; io una copia del video alla moglie di lui la manderei, visto che lui dal lavoro non se ne puo' andare perche' e' cosi' "importante"
> cosi', vediamo se tua moglie rimane cosi' scialla messa nella stessa tua situazione


questa cosa è quella che mi tormenta di più... pensa che il giorno stesso che ho avuto le prove avevo contattato la moglie di lui (che non conosco e non mi conosce) tramite messaggio facebook richiedendole di mettersi in contatto con me. mi ha scritto dopo due giorni e io le ho risposto ".. scusa ma credo di aver inviato un messaggio alla persona sbagliata"


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi.. Non è facile.. poi in questi momenti si cercano "supporti" su come comportarsi un pò ovunque.. non so come le cose andranno a finire. Ho letto molti post di "compagni" che come me credevano nella possibilità di incollare i pezzi e si sono trovati, dopo un "percepito miglioramento" punto a capo..  Sono tre sere che parliamo molto ed andiamo a ricercare le cause del nostro allontanamento. Lei mi ha fatto notare le cose che non andavano ed io quelle che non andavano in lei. Le attenzioni, dopo la nascita della seconda bimba sono fortemente calate. il lavoro di entrambi ci ha portato a ritagliarci ben poco spazio per noi. non abbiamo avuto la possibilità di lasciare i bimbi a nessuno per anni.. solo quest'anno, per la prima volta, abbiamo ottenuto di poterli lasciare una sera con i suoceri. Sicuramente il rapporto non stava andando bene.. uno scossone serviva.. ma magari non pensavo a "questo tipo di scossone". So che è da matti ma amo ancora mia moglie e voglio credere che quanto avvenuto sia stato la causa di una tensione continua ed un continuo litigare. Il problema più grosso è che la persona con cui ha avuto una storia (per quanto ovviamente sminuita da lei..) lavora con lei e si vedono anche ad orari particolari per cui se volesse continuare la sua storia potrebbe.. Anche l'altro è sposato con dei bimbi... Mia moglie dice di aver parlato con lui ed entrambi hanno capito di aver fatto una cazzata.. A me rimane di valutare se crederle (dandole una seconda possibilità e facendo un atto di fiducia al di sopra di quanto umanamente pensabile) oppure salutarla e lasciarla. Ora che le cose sono chiare (almeno dal punto di vista delle mie escrescenze..) mi sento molto più rilassato e determinato. Mia moglie è preoccupata della mia possibilità di "reggere" a questa situazione.. io sono molto più concentrato sul comprendere in che maniera pensa di ricostruire un legame tra di noi... Staremo a vedere. per ora grazie di avermi permesso di sfogarmi! ciao a tutti


3 sere?!
Metti in conto almeno 60...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 3 sere?!
> Metti in conto almeno 60...


hehe.. sono certo.. ma .. scusate se sono banale.. ma sto abituandomi alle mie cornine da poco... (magari sono già un alce maturo da tempo e lo devo ancora scoprire..)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> questa cosa è quella che mi tormenta di più... pensa che il giorno stesso che ho avuto le prove avevo contattato la moglie di lui (che non conosco e non mi conosce) tramite messaggio facebook richiedendole di mettersi in contatto con me. mi ha scritto dopo due giorni e io le ho risposto ".. scusa ma credo di aver inviato un messaggio alla persona sbagliata"


Aggiungere altri casini distraenti da voi due non è utile.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> hehe.. sono certo.. ma .. scusate se sono banale.. ma sto abituandomi alle mie cornine da poco... (magari sono già un alce maturo da tempo e lo devo ancora scoprire..)


Io eviterei di definirti in questo modo: trasforma un dramma in una commedia comica becera.
Sei un uomo vero, non un personaggio da film dei Vanzina.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro, mi fai tenerezza. Ti sei zerbinato  di fronte a lei. Dovresti essere incazzato, dovresti fargli capire cosa ha perso, ed invece ti prendi tutte le responsabilità. Tu hai tradito anche se avevate dei problemi? Lei ci ha pensato a metterti un bel paio di corna e farsi scopre da un altro? Ora accetti pure che continuino a lavorare insieme. E si poverina è un cliente importante per l'azienda. Ma sti cazzi! A miraccomando lotta solo tu per rimettere apposto il matrimonio (dopo un tradimento il matrionio è finito ). Auguri quando lei farà tardi da lavoro o magari credi che sarà in ufficio ed invece continuerà a vedere l'altro. Con questo tuo atteggiamento le tue corna continueranno a crescere.


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io eviterei di definirti in questo modo: trasforma un dramma in una commedia comica becera.
> Sei un uomo vero, non un personaggio da film dei Vanzina.


Condivido. 
Di solito certi termini vengono usati solo da chi non vuole sminuire il fatto, ma sminuire la persona a cui è accaduto. 
Hai già tanto da raccogliere di te stesso, non incalanarti in un clichè che ti identifica in quello che è successo. 
Tu sei molto di più.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io eviterei di definirti in questo modo: trasforma un dramma in una commedia comica becera.
> Sei un uomo vero, non un personaggio da film dei Vanzina.


Avete ragione ma sto cercando di sdrammatizzare... è ovvio che stiamo parlando di cose pesanti.. ho sempre pensato che l'auto ironia potesse aiutare ad alleviare i propri dolori.. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma na' scappatella dove lavora la mogliera no? Tanto per far intendere: il cornuto è qua occhio.


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma na' scappatella dove lavora la mogliera no? Tanto per far intendere: il cornuto è qua occhio.


Sai che in questa situazione non lo trovo così sbagliato. 
Non parlo di scenate da ci "vediamo fuori" ma mostrarti per quello che sei: un uomo che sa.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma na' scappatella dove lavora la mogliera no? Tanto per far intendere: il cornuto è qua occhio.


Non penso che lo farà mai. Notelogiuro si è anche bevuo la solita cazzata che dicono tutti i traditori dopo essere stati scoperti. "Scusami io ti amo ho fatto una cazzata, ne ho parlato con il mio amico che mi ha scopato fino a 2 minuti fa e ci siamo resi conto tra le lacrime di aver sbagliato perché  abbiamo capito che io amo mio marito e lui ama sua moglie".


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai che in questa situazione non lo trovo così sbagliato.
> Non parlo di scenate da ci "vediamo fuori" ma mostrarti per quello che sei: un uomo che sa.


Che peccato non essere cornuto, sai che vendette sottili


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Notelogiuro, mi fai tenerezza. Ti sei zerbinato  di fronte a lei. Dovresti essere incazzato, dovresti fargli capire cosa ha perso, ed invece ti prendi tutte le responsabilità. Tu hai tradito anche se avevate dei problemi? Lei ci ha pensato a metterti un bel paio di corna e farsi scopre da un altro? Ora accetti pure che continuino a lavorare insieme. E si poverina è un cliente importante per l'azienda. Ma sti cazzi! A miraccomando lotta solo tu per rimettere apposto il matrimonio (dopo un tradimento il matrionio è finito ). Auguri quando lei farà tardi da lavoro o magari credi che sarà in ufficio ed invece continuerà a vedere l'altro. Con questo tuo atteggiamento le tue corna continueranno a crescere.


ciao Mat78.. mi sono zerbinato per due mesi prima di avere la certezza dei miei dubbi. (me lo sono imposto.. ho inghiottito ogni frase ed ogni parola ricevuta).. Tra le tante cose ero stato accusato di non fare nulla in casa.. sono arrivato a tornare a casa prima e continuare a guardarmi intorno per mettere in ordine tutto il possibile.. so fare bene la lavatrice.. stendo i panni, sparecchio, apparecchio, carico e scarico la lavastoviglie.. tutte cose che facevo saltuariamente... Lei tornava a casa e poneva l'accento su quanto non era stato fatto!.. altro che zerbino.
Ora è venuto fuori che si vedeva con un altro. La cosa più istintiva da fare era tirarle una pedata nel posteriore .. ma non mi è parsa la cosa più razionale. Nei due mesi che avevo il dubbio ho riflettuto su come mi sarei comportato qualora avessi avuto la conferma. Quando ho avuto la conferma ho aspettato 24 ore prima di comunicarle quello che volevo nel modo che volevo. Ho utilizzato tutta la mia forza interiore per seguire quanto mi ero imposto. Ho intrapreso la strada meno semplice che si potrebbe rivelare come la più dolorosa ed anche quella sbagliata. ma quando ci si trova di fronte ad un bivio (magari con più strade) cmq bisogna sceglierne una. Solo lei giudicherà cosa ho fatto prima e dopo .. e se c'è qualcosa dentro di lei l'ho messa nelle condizioni di provare a tirarlo fuori. Credo che sia molto più semplice sfanculare chi si ha di fronte e chiudere le porte. Questo è il mio comportamento per questa situazione in questo momento della mia vita. Se avrò sbagliato strada sarà un insegnamento per la mia vita in futuro.. se avrò preso la strada giusta questo incrementerà la mia autostima.. tutto qua.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao Mat78.. mi sono zerbinato per due mesi prima di avere la certezza dei miei dubbi. (me lo sono imposto.. ho inghiottito ogni frase ed ogni parola ricevuta).. Tra le tante cose ero stato accusato di non fare nulla in casa.. sono arrivato a tornare a casa prima e continuare a guardarmi intorno per mettere in ordine tutto il possibile.. so fare bene la lavatrice.. stendo i panni, sparecchio, apparecchio, carico e scarico la lavastoviglie.. tutte cose che facevo saltuariamente... Lei tornava a casa e poneva l'accento su quanto non era stato fatto!.. altro che zerbino.
> Ora è venuto fuori che si vedeva con un altro. La cosa più istintiva da fare era tirarle una pedata nel posteriore .. ma non mi è parsa la cosa più razionale. Nei due mesi che avevo il dubbio ho riflettuto su come mi sarei comportato qualora avessi avuto la conferma. Quando ho avuto la conferma ho aspettato 24 ore prima di comunicarle quello che volevo nel modo che volevo. Ho utilizzato tutta la mia forza interiore per seguire quanto mi ero imposto. Ho intrapreso la strada meno semplice che si potrebbe rivelare come la più dolorosa ed anche quella sbagliata. ma quando ci si trova di fronte ad un bivio (magari con più strade) cmq bisogna sceglierne una. Solo lei giudicherà cosa ho fatto prima e dopo .. e se c'è qualcosa dentro di lei l'ho messa nelle condizioni di provare a tirarlo fuori. Credo che sia molto più semplice sfanculare chi si ha di fronte e chiudere le porte. Questo è il mio comportamento per questa situazione in questo momento della mia vita. Se avrò sbagliato strada sarà un insegnamento per la mia vita in futuro.. se avrò preso la strada giusta questo incrementerà la mia autostima.. tutto qua.


Continui a caricati il 100% delle responsabilità.  Se non le fai capire che sei incazzato, se la perdoni subito, lei perderà o ha già perso la stima di te. Devi dimostrargli di avere le palle altrimenti lei non avrà rispetto di te e continuerà a fare quello che vuole perché l'hai perdonata subito. Devi urlargli in faccia il tuo disprezzo per quello che ha fatto. Devi fargli arrivare una lettera da un avvocato. Devi farle veramente pentire per quello che ha fatto. La ricostruzione arriverà dopo, è fidati che quelle immagini e la paura non andranno mai più via.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma na' scappatella dove lavora la mogliera no? Tanto per far intendere: il cornuto è qua occhio.


Io ho possibilità di passare in azienda quando voglio. In azienda è certo che non avvenga nulla. 
Dovete sapere che mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con quello che si è trombato mia moglie.. aveva abbassato lo sguardo ma l'ho chiamato. Era già stato informato da mia moglie che avevo le prove della loro relazione. Gli ho detto che non provo rancore per lui ma la storia doveva finire li... mi ha risposto "scusa.. e grazie". 
Anche qui.. forse una testata in pieno volto era la reazione più corretta?... ho pensato anche a questo. Ipotizziamo che mi stiano prendendo per il culo in due.. non avrò nessun problema a chiudere il mio matrimonio. la persona che ho sposato non esiste più nemmeno come nome.
Lui sa benissimo che se volessi lo potrei mettere in forti difficoltà.. e per ora non lo farò.
Continuo a pensare che questo mio atteggiamento (strano e facilmente opinabile)  possa favorire il possibile recupero del matrimonio o la fine immediata dello stesso.
... e adesso scatenatevi


per la cronaca .. con mia moglie sto sottolineando questo mio atteggiamento per farle capire fino che punto può arrivare un uomo che ancora ama sua moglie nonostante il dolore provocato. Quello che ho anche dichiarato è che non le consiglio di vedere dove posso arrivare nel caso in cui la fiducia che sto riponendo in lei possa venire a mancare una seconda volta..


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao Mat78.. mi sono zerbinato per due mesi prima di avere la certezza dei miei dubbi. (me lo sono imposto.. ho inghiottito ogni frase ed ogni parola ricevuta).. Tra le tante cose ero stato accusato di non fare nulla in casa.. sono arrivato a tornare a casa prima e continuare a guardarmi intorno per mettere in ordine tutto il possibile.. so fare bene la lavatrice.. stendo i panni, sparecchio, apparecchio, carico e scarico la lavastoviglie.. tutte cose che facevo saltuariamente... Lei tornava a casa e poneva l'accento su quanto non era stato fatto!.. altro che zerbino.
> Ora è venuto fuori che si vedeva con un altro. La cosa più istintiva da fare era tirarle una pedata nel posteriore .. ma non mi è parsa la cosa più razionale. Nei due mesi che avevo il dubbio ho riflettuto su come mi sarei comportato qualora avessi avuto la conferma. Quando ho avuto la conferma ho aspettato 24 ore prima di comunicarle quello che volevo nel modo che volevo. Ho utilizzato tutta la mia forza interiore per seguire quanto mi ero imposto. Ho intrapreso la strada meno semplice che si potrebbe rivelare come la più dolorosa ed anche quella sbagliata. ma quando ci si trova di fronte ad un bivio (magari con più strade) cmq bisogna sceglierne una. Solo lei giudicherà cosa ho fatto prima e dopo .. e se c'è qualcosa dentro di lei l'ho messa nelle condizioni di provare a tirarlo fuori. Credo che sia molto più semplice sfanculare chi si ha di fronte e chiudere le porte. Questo è il mio comportamento per questa situazione in questo momento della mia vita. Se avrò sbagliato strada sarà un insegnamento per la mia vita in futuro.. se avrò preso la strada giusta questo incrementerà la mia autostima.. tutto qua.


Io andrei a prendere la mogliera in ufficio e farei cadere un dischetto del video sulla scrivania della concorrenza. Tanto per...


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Dovete sapere che mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con quello che si è trombato mia moglie.. aveva abbassato lo sguardo ma l'ho chiamato. Era già stato informato da mia moglie che avevo le prove della loro relazione. Gli ho detto che non provo rancore per lui ma la storia doveva finire li... mi ha risposto "scusa.. e grazie".


Ma "grazie" stocappero.

Sto qua ti ha fatto le corna e gliela fai passare liscia? Non ti consiglierei di spaccarlo di botte (o almeno, fallo senza testimoni se proprio devi..) ma come minimo dovresti avvertire sua moglie cosi' da farle capire che razza di uomo di merda ha al suo fianco.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma "grazie" stocappero.
> 
> Sto qua ti ha fatto le corna e gliela fai passare liscia? Non ti consiglierei di spaccarlo di botte (o almeno, fallo senza testimoni se proprio devi..) ma come minimo dovresti avvertire sua moglie cosi' da farle capire che razza di uomo di merda ha al suo fianco.


Azz' so arrivato tardi, siamo già avanti con il lavoro


A quel grazie si na bella capata in bocca


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Io ho possibilità di passare in azienda quando voglio. In azienda è certo che non avvenga nulla.
> Dovete sapere che mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con quello che si è trombato mia moglie.. aveva abbassato lo sguardo ma l'ho chiamato. Era già stato informato da mia moglie che avevo le prove della loro relazione. Gli ho detto che non provo rancore per lui ma la storia doveva finire li... mi ha risposto "scusa.. e grazie".
> Anche qui.. forse una testata in pieno volto era la reazione più corretta?... ho pensato anche a questo. Ipotizziamo che mi stiano prendendo per il culo in due.. non avrò nessun problema a chiudere il mio matrimonio. la persona che ho sposato non esiste più nemmeno come nome.
> Lui sa benissimo che se volessi lo potrei mettere in forti difficoltà.. e per ora non lo farò.
> ...


No ma dai!! Dimmi che questa è una barzeletta ti prego!!! Gli hai detto che non provi rancore??? E lui ti ha detto scusa grazie??? Ma che sta succedendo agli uomini?? Sveglia !!! Ti ha scopato la moglie!!! E lei si è fatta scopare!!! Devi farli cagare a dosso a tutti e due altrimenti come giri l'angolo, loro continueranno a farsi i fatti loro. Ricordati che tua moglie ormai l'hai persa. Non saprai mai se quando la vedrai pensierosa sta pensando a voi o sta pensando ai bei momenti che hanno passato insieme loro due.


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi state calmi, ci sono 2 famiglie con bambini di mezzo. Lo so che il senso di rivalsa dovrebbe portarlo a fare un casino ma meglio riflettere bene sul da farsi. Il tempo per fare casino c'è sempre ma non sempre fare casino è il modo migliore per ricostruire (se lui vorrà) o per fargliela pagare. Adesso il vantaggio lo ha lui, se facesse qualche stronzat passerebbe dalla parte del torto e si metterebbe in una posizione di svantaggio.


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Io ho possibilità di passare in azienda quando voglio. In azienda è certo che non avvenga nulla.
> Dovete sapere che mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con quello che si è trombato mia moglie.. aveva abbassato lo sguardo ma l'ho chiamato. Era già stato informato da mia moglie che avevo le prove della loro relazione. Gli ho detto che non provo rancore per lui ma la storia doveva finire li... mi ha risposto "scusa.. e grazie".
> Anche qui.. forse una testata in pieno volto era la reazione più corretta?... ho pensato anche a questo. Ipotizziamo che mi stiano prendendo per il culo in due.. non avrò nessun problema a chiudere il mio matrimonio. la persona che ho sposato non esiste più nemmeno come nome.
> Lui sa benissimo che se volessi lo potrei mettere in forti difficoltà.. e per ora non lo farò.
> ...


Mi sembri fin troppo ingessato e razionale. 
Troppo. 
Sei sicuro di amare tua moglie?

Sembra che tu abbia visto questo problema come una pratica da sbrigare. Faccio questo, dico quello, poi mi comporto così... poi penso che farò così. Se mi va bene sarò ricompensato se no altrimenti userò un altra strategia. 

Non è strategia, non sono pratiche. E' la tua vita, le tue emozioni, il tuo te stesso che deve essere messo in gioco. 
Smettila di parlare come un manuale del bravo tradito.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> questa cosa è quella che mi tormenta di  più... pensa che il giorno stesso che ho avuto le prove avevo contattato  la moglie di lui (che non conosco e non mi conosce) tramite messaggio  facebook richiedendole di mettersi in contatto con me. mi ha scritto  dopo due giorni e io le ho risposto ".. scusa ma credo di aver inviato  un messaggio alla persona sbagliata"


nonostante i parecchi mesi passati ancora covo vendetta e mi  'incavolo' con i 'portatori' sani di pacificazione del forum ahahahah...  in realtà so che la cosa più salutare per me è dimenticarla, ma come te  gli siede accanto al lavoro e anche se ormai lui mi sembra  adeguatamente sulla indifferenza spinta è una situazione davvero  faticosa da sostenere specialmente all'inizio.
Condivido che i familiari non potrebbero capire e sarebbe un ulteriore peso per te e la vostra coppia averli in mezzo, non penso che ti convenga.
Saranno  lunghi mesi ma si possono superare... ritagliatevi momenti per voi,  lasciate i bimbi da qualcuno e state insieme, cercate di ritrovare  quelle cose comuni che vi legavano e magari ancora vi legano o nuove che  possano riportarvi interesse l'un per l'altro
noi siamo riusciti a non andare da un terapista ma in caso anche quello può aiutare dipende un po da come va avanti...
pensa che se il prossimo inverno lo vedrò faticoso ci sto facendo un pensierino anche io...


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ragazzi state calmi, ci sono 2 famiglie con bambini di mezzo. Lo so che il senso di rivalsa dovrebbe portarlo a fare un casino ma meglio riflettere bene sul da farsi. Il tempo per fare casino c'è sempre ma non sempre fare casino è il modo migliore per ricostruire (se lui vorrà) o per fargliela pagare. Adesso il vantaggio lo ha lui, se facesse qualche stronzat passerebbe dalla parte del torto e si metterebbe in una posizione di svantaggio.


Spleen, ma non vedi che è cornuto e maziato? Quello che dici è corretto, ma se continua a fare lo zerbino, la moglie continuerà a fargli le corna. Deve reagire e deve incutere timore alla moglie e all'altro per quello che hanno fatto. Dopo penserà alla ricostruzione. Dovrebbe anche buttarla fuori di casa. Ripeto, le la passa troppo liscia, per il nostro amico e collega sarà  dura, molto dura.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma "grazie" stocappero.
> 
> Sto qua ti ha fatto le corna e gliela fai passare liscia? Non ti consiglierei di spaccarlo di botte (o almeno, fallo senza testimoni se proprio devi..) ma come minimo dovresti avvertire sua moglie cosi' da farle capire che razza di uomo di merda ha al suo fianco.


Insane.. ho avuto parecchie storie prima di mia moglie. Non ho mai tradito nessuna delle persone con cui sono stato insieme.. neanche quelle più libertine. mi è capitato in passato di pensare a come avrei reagito ad un tradimento da parte di chi avevo di fianco e sono stato sempre molto categorico! accetto tutto ma non il tradimento!. poi mi ci sono trovato dentro in un momento della vita dove.. analizzando gli ultimi mesi se non anni.. poco avevo fatto per tenere in piedi un rapporto che fosse acceso con mia moglie. La voglia di fare del male a lui (anche solo avvisando la moglie) è molto forte.. ma focalizzerei la mia ira sulla persona sbagliata. In questo momento sono focalizzato su mia moglie. Sto cercando di comprendere se questo evento così forte può dare una scossa al nostro matrimonio. Se non sarà così si farà l'amore o si farà trombare da chi vuole.. viceversa lo prendo come un aver raschiato il fondo al fine di vedere se si può risalire di nuovo insieme, diversi, con una vita diversa. Continuo ad approcciare quanto mi è avvenuto in maniera più razionale possibile..  Facendo un pò di autoanalisi.. e riflettendoci su.. convivere con una persona con cui non ci si scambia più carezze, momenti di affetto.. ma si continua a litigare per cose non dette o non fatte.. non è un vivere felici. Sono venute fuori più cose in questi tre giorni che nell'ultimo anno di litigi. Capirò se il mio matrimonio è finito o no.. le scelte fatte da mia moglie in un momento di così grossa difficoltà sono riprovevoli, non condivisibili, inaccettabili.. ma sono state fatte..magari con leggerezza. il tipo che si è trombato mia moglie, in tutto questo ha la colpa di essersi approfittato della situazione ed a suo tempo essere stato un bastardo nei confronti di sua moglie che, ad oggi non sa nulla... ma non è la colpa dell'eventuale fine del mio matrimonio.


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> per la cronaca .. con mia moglie sto sottolineando questo mio atteggiamento per farle capire fino che punto può arrivare un uomo che ancora ama sua moglie nonostante il dolore provocato. Quello che ho anche dichiarato è che non le consiglio di vedere dove posso arrivare nel caso in cui la fiducia che sto riponendo in lei *possa venire a mancare una seconda volta..*


Ma le stai gia' dando una seconda possibilita'?

Posso chiederti se sei economicamente dipendente da tua moglie, o se tra di voi c'e' un divario economico/sociale elevato a suo favore?


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> nonostante i parecchi mesi passati ancora covo vendetta e mi  'incavolo' con i 'portatori' sani di pacificazione del forum ahahahah...  in realtà so che la cosa più salutare per me è dimenticarla, ma come te  gli siede accanto al lavoro e anche se ormai lui mi sembra  adeguatamente sulla indifferenza spinta è una situazione davvero  faticosa da sostenere specialmente all'inizio.
> Condivido che i familiari non potrebbero capire e sarebbe un ulteriore peso per te e la vostra coppia averli in mezzo, non penso che ti convenga.
> Saranno  lunghi mesi ma si possono superare... ritagliatevi momenti per voi,  lasciate i bimbi da qualcuno e state insieme, cercate di ritrovare  quelle cose comuni che vi legavano e magari ancora vi legano o nuove che  possano riportarvi interesse l'un per l'altro
> noi siamo riusciti a non andare da un terapista ma in caso anche quello può aiutare dipende un po da come va avanti...
> pensa che se il prossimo inverno lo vedrò faticoso ci sto facendo un pensierino anche io...


Arula grazie per le tue parole.


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' so arrivato tardi, siamo già avanti con il lavoro
> 
> 
> A quel grazie si na bella capata in bocca


Ehhhh,quel grazie è bello pesante....


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi sembri fin troppo ingessato e razionale.
> Troppo.
> Sei sicuro di amare tua moglie?
> 
> ...


ahahah se sei bella


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ragazzi state calmi, ci sono 2 famiglie con bambini di mezzo. Lo so che il senso di rivalsa dovrebbe portarlo a fare un casino ma meglio riflettere bene sul da farsi. Il tempo per fare casino c'è sempre ma non sempre fare casino è il modo migliore per ricostruire (se lui vorrà) o per fargliela pagare. Adesso il vantaggio lo ha lui, se facesse qualche stronzat passerebbe dalla parte del torto e si metterebbe in una posizione di svantaggio.


grazie Spleen.. è proprio questo il mio pensiero.  Sto percorrendo la strada meno semplice.. ma cosa c'è di semplice in tutto quello che è accaduto?


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Spleen, ma non vedi che è cornuto e maziato? Quello che dici è corretto, ma se continua a fare lo zerbino, la moglie continuerà a fargli le corna. Deve reagire e deve incutere timore alla moglie e all'altro per quello che hanno fatto. Dopo penserà alla ricostruzione. Dovrebbe anche buttarla fuori di casa. Ripeto, le la passa troppo liscia, per il noto amico e collega sarà  dura, molto dura.


  Già il fatto che l'altro abbia paura che la moglie venga a saperlo è una cosa a suo favore, non credi? Se gli tira una testata è capace di beccarsi una denuncia e l' altro a fare la vittima magari incassa anche il perdono in famiglia. Prenderà coscienza da solo del suo stato, adesso mi sembra un pochito frastornato, eppoi noi non conosciamo tutti i dettagli.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ehhhh,quel grazie è bello pesante....


Grazie per avermi dato la possibilità di spupazzarmi la tua di mogliera e di non averci rimesso niente. A trovarli......


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già il fatto che l'altro abbia paura che la moglie venga a saperlo è una cosa a suo favore, non credi? Se gli tira una testata è capace di beccarsi una denuncia e l' altro a fare la vittima magari incassa anche il perdono in famiglia. Prenderà coscienza da solo del suo stato, adesso mi sembra un pochito frastornato, eppoi noi non conosciamo tutti i dettagli.


Non ho mai parlato di alzargli le mani, ma non posso sentire che gli abbia detto che non prova rancore e l'altro chi ha risposto scusa grazie. Doveva anche solo avvisarlo,  che se ha anche il minimo sentore che gira intorno alla moglie, anche solo con uno sguardo, lui sarebbe andato a raccontare tutto alla sua dolce metà.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Spleen, ma non vedi che è cornuto e maziato? Quello che dici è corretto, ma se continua a fare lo zerbino, la moglie continuerà a fargli le corna. Deve reagire e deve incutere timore alla moglie e all'altro per quello che hanno fatto. Dopo penserà alla ricostruzione. Dovrebbe anche buttarla fuori di casa. Ripeto, le la passa troppo liscia, per il nostro amico e collega sarà  dura, molto dura.


scusami ma dai dei giudizi assoluti senza sapere poi molto di loro non trovi?
direi che è più utile portare una tua esperienza invece di consigliare atteggiamenti che magari non sono nelle sue corde, no?


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Spleen, ma non vedi che è cornuto e maziato? Quello che dici è corretto, ma se continua a fare lo zerbino, la moglie continuerà a fargli le corna. Deve reagire e deve incutere timore alla moglie e all'altro per quello che hanno fatto. Dopo penserà alla ricostruzione. Dovrebbe anche buttarla fuori di casa. Ripeto, le la passa troppo liscia, per il nostro amico e collega sarà  dura, molto dura.



Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me. sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
grazie!


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di alzargli le mani, ma non posso sentire che gli abbia detto che non prova rancore e l'altro chi ha risposto scusa grazie. Doveva anche solo avvisarlo,  che se ha anche il minimo sentore che gira intorno alla moglie, anche solo con uno sguardo, lui sarebbe andato a raccontare tutto alla sua dolce metà.


Accennando al video che poteva essere indirizzato alla casa coniugale.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> scusami ma dai dei giudizi assoluti senza sapere poi molto di loro non trovi?
> direi che è più utile portare una tua esperienza invece di consigliare atteggiamenti che magari non sono nelle sue corde, no?


La mia esperienza la puoi leggere da come rispondo. Io non do giudizi, io scrivo quello che penso e lo faccio in base a quello che ci viene raccontato. Cerco di dare un consiglio. So che il mio modo di interagire nel forum ai più non piace, perché sono molto diretto ed anche cattivo, ma considero il tradimento appunto come tale, un tradimento.


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> direi che è più utile portare una tua esperienza invece di consigliare atteggiamenti che magari non sono nelle sue corde, no?


Personalmente, quando dico "vallo a dire a sua moglie", e' proprio perche' e' quello che mi piacerebbe fosse successo a me. Dopo che ho scoperto la mia ex moglie sono riuscito a contattare la ex fidanzata del suo amante la quale mi ha detto che lo aveva mollato un 6 mesi prima proprio perche' aveva scoperto la tresca. Avrei preferito se mi avesse avvertito, almeno mi avrebbe risparmiato mesi di menzogne.

E' per questo che secondo me e' giusto avvertire la moglie ignara, per darle la possibilita' di valutare la sua vita, e il suo futuro, con tutte le verita' sul tavolo.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma le stai gia' dando una seconda possibilita'?
> 
> Posso chiederti se sei economicamente dipendente da tua moglie, o se tra di voi c'e' un divario economico/sociale elevato a suo favore?


non dipendo economicamente da mia moglie. il mio reddito è elevato e tale da potermi mantenere da solo. il suo è un buon reddito che non necessità di miei supporti.  l'attenzione è spostata, per ora, su argomenti diversi da quello economico.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me. sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
> grazie!


Ognuno quando legge le vicende altrui proietta un po' si sé; è la versione negativa dell'empatia. Accade quando non si è elaborato il proprio vissuto.

Però tu effettivamente appari come uno che cerca di razionalizzare e controllare la propria emotività. Questo accade quando si percepisce che potrebbe essere distruttiva. Perciò fai bene.
Le donne apprezzano gli uomini più dei gorilla.
Però qui puoi sfogarti :mexican:


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me. sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
> grazie!


Vedi che sbagli il punto di vista? Non sei tu che devi riconquistare lei, è  il contrario! E lei che deve dimostrarti che ti ama, è  lei che deve lottare per il vostro matrimonio, è lei che deve riconquistare la tua fiducia. NON  TU! Se sei troppo permissivo, non la conquisti,  la perdi
 Devi fargli sentire la tua mancanza. Se le stai vicino anche ora perderai tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Personalmente, quando dico "vallo a dire a sua moglie", e' proprio perche' e' quello che mi piacerebbe fosse successo a me. Dopo che ho scoperto la mia ex moglie sono riuscito a contattare la ex fidanzata del suo amante la quale mi ha detto che lo aveva mollato un 6 mesi prima proprio perche' aveva scoperto la tresca. Avrei preferito se mi avesse avvertito, almeno mi avrebbe risparmiato mesi di menzogne.
> 
> E' per questo che secondo me e' giusto avvertire la moglie ignara, per darle la possibilita' di valutare la sua vita, e il suo futuro, con tutte le verita' sul tavolo.


Anch'io avrei gradito.
Ma questo si dice con il senno di poi, quando si è scoperto e quando il tradimento è durato a lungo e non è rientrato da solo. Altrimenti è meglio che venga risparmiato tanto dolore per una cosa di breve durata è scarsa importanza.


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedi che sbagli il punto di vista? Non sei tu che devi riconquistare lei, è  il contrario! E lei che deve dimostrarti che ti ama, è  lei che deve lottare per il vostro matrimonio, è lei che deve riconquistare la tua fiducia. NON  TU! Se sei troppo permissivo, non la conquisti,  la perdi
> Devi fargli sentire la tua mancanza. Se le stai vicino anche ora perderai tutto.


Si dice "in amore vince chi fugge" no? 

Anche secondo me lui dovrebbe allontanarsi e distaccarsi, e poi valutare se sua moglie ha effettivamente la voglia di sbattersi, e tanto, per riconquistare la sua fiducia.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Personalmente, quando dico "vallo a dire a sua moglie", e' proprio perche' e' quello che mi piacerebbe fosse successo a me. Dopo che ho scoperto la mia ex moglie sono riuscito a contattare la ex fidanzata del suo amante la quale mi ha detto che lo aveva mollato un 6 mesi prima proprio perche' aveva scoperto la tresca. Avrei preferito se mi avesse avvertito, almeno mi avrebbe risparmiato mesi di menzogne.
> 
> E' per questo che secondo me e' giusto avvertire la moglie ignara, per darle la possibilita' di valutare la sua vita, e il suo futuro, con tutte le verita' sul tavolo.


ho fatto questo ragionamento anche io. ho pregustato come raccontarlo alla moglie.. nutrito sentimenti di vendetta (che non sono ovviamente passati).. Per ora sono interessato a mia moglie e come, eventualmente, riprendermela. Se le cose prenderanno una piega diversa il mio matrimonio salterà. (sua moglie verrebbe a conoscenza dei video perchè intendo usarli in caso di separazione)... ma il loro matrimonio mi tocca poco ora..


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io avrei gradito.
> Ma questo si dice con il senno di poi, quando si è scoperto e quando il tradimento è durato a lungo e non è rientrato da solo. Altrimenti è meglio che venga risparmiato tanto dolore per una cosa di breve durata è scarsa importanza.


proprio cosi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ho fatto questo ragionamento anche io. ho pregustato come raccontarlo alla moglie.. nutrito sentimenti di vendetta (che non sono ovviamente passati).. Per ora sono interessato a mia moglie e come, eventualmente, riprendermela. Se le cose prenderanno una piega diversa il mio matrimonio salterà. (sua moglie verrebbe a conoscenza dei video perchè intendo usarli in caso di separazione)... ma il loro matrimonio mi tocca poco ora..


Viste le buone condizioni economiche di tua moglie, in caso di separazione i video non ti serviranno.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno quando legge le vicende altrui proietta un po' si sé; è la versione negativa dell'empatia. Accade quando non si è elaborato il proprio vissuto.
> 
> Però tu effettivamente appari come uno che cerca di razionalizzare e controllare la propria emotività. Questo accade quando si percepisce che potrebbe essere distruttiva. Perciò fai bene.
> Le donne apprezzano gli uomini più dei gorilla.
> Però qui puoi sfogarti :mexican:


Grazie per la tua solita ottima risposta. Hai la capacità di mandare a quel paese ed analizzare le parole che vengono scritte qui, in una maniera molto sottile. È questo capita ogni volta che qualcuno non la pensa come te. Senza rancore


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Si dice "in amore vince chi fugge" no?
> 
> Anche secondo me lui dovrebbe allontanarsi e distaccarsi, e poi valutare se sua moglie ha effettivamente la voglia di sbattersi, e tanto, per riconquistare la sua fiducia.



chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io avrei gradito.
> Ma questo si dice con il senno di poi, quando si è scoperto e quando il tradimento è durato a lungo e non è rientrato da solo. Altrimenti è meglio che venga risparmiato tanto dolore per una cosa di breve durata è scarsa importanza.


Non ho capito, o forse non ho letto abbastanza attentamente, quanto e' andato avanti il tradimento di notelogiuro , ma penso piu' di qualche mese visto che e' stata coinvolta un'agenzia dopo sospetti che andavano avanti da tempo.

Per me sarebbe sufficiente, ma mi conosci cara zietta, io sono abbastanza sanguigno e vendicativo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua solita ottima risposta. Hai la capacità di mandare a quel paese ed analizzare le parole che vengono scritte qui, in una maniera molto sottile. È questo capita ogni volta che qualcuno non la pensa come te. Senza rancore


Ho prima analizzato me stessa.
È bellissimo capire perché si agisce e non farsi trascinare dalle emozioni. I risultati sono quasi sempre drammatici PER CHI AGISCE.
Tra le vendette meditate e consigliate e la violenza agita c'è solo un passo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


Una vacanza possibile solo in tempi diversi?


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


Magari ti puoi inventare un viaggio di lavoro e trovarti una sistemazione temporanea per uno due mesi da qualche altra parte, magari una citta' vicino dove abiti e che sai che i tuoi figli non frequentano (sempre che abbiano l'eta' per andare in giro da soli)


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viste le buone condizioni economiche di tua moglie, in caso di separazione i video non ti serviranno.


Non ho bisogno di essere mantenuto da qualcuno... così anche mia moglie. ma intendo poter dimostrare i motivi per cui ci siamo lasciati e delle prove di questo tipo possono (anche se senza nessuna certezza) far pendere la bilancia dalla parte del tradito. poi.. mi interessa poco.. a quel punto sono prove per me.. i miei figli, crescendo si faranno parecchie domande, ed otterranno risposte da parte dei genitori separati/divorziati. Io avrò la possibilità di dimostrare quello che ho fatto per evitare di essere dove saremo. (magra consolazione? .. non lo so..)


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho prima analizzato me stessa.
> È bellissimo capire perché si agisce e non farsi trascinare dalle emozioni. I risultati sono quasi sempre drammatici PER CHI AGISCE.
> Tra le vendette meditate e consigliate e la violenza agita c'è solo un passo.


Ma dove ho scritto di vendette? Dove capisci da quello che scrivo che non mi sono analizzato?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di essere mantenuto da qualcuno... così anche mia moglie. ma intendo poter dimostrare i motivi per cui ci siamo lasciati e delle prove di questo tipo possono (anche se senza nessuna certezza) far pendere la bilancia dalla parte del tradito. poi.. mi interessa poco.. a quel punto sono prove per me.. i miei figli, crescendo si faranno parecchie domande, ed otterranno risposte da parte dei genitori separati/divorziati. Io avrò la possibilità di dimostrare quello che ho fatto per evitare di essere dove saremo. (magra consolazione? .. non lo so..)


:facepalm: Non funziona così la separazione, non esiste un giudice che valuta chi è bravo e cattivo, non c'è la lavagna divisa a metà.
L'avvocato (1 meglio di 2 per non buttare soldi) prepara due paginette con l'accordo di separazione consensuale. Poi si viene chiamati in tribunale e si firma tutti e due davanti al giudice, dopo la domanda di rito "Siete sicuri?" ed è finito in cinque minuti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto di vendette? Dove capisci da quello che scrivo che non mi sono analizzato?


Era una definizione generale di tanti consigli sanguigni.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


Una bella settimana di lavoro fuori... per i bimbi.


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi dato la possibilità di spupazzarmi la tua di mogliera e di non averci rimesso niente. A trovarli......


Meno male che è un marito sportivo.
Io,sinceramente,non ce l'avrei fatta...
Facevo scoppiare la bomba e vaffanculo,ognuno per la propria strada.
Ti rendi conto?
Tornava a casa,calda calda del letto con l'altro e aveva la faccia di criticare il marito per non aver eseguito a puntino le faccende....
Sinceramente,lo ammiro,io non sarei riuscito a rimanere così lucido.


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


A volte non è necessatio un allontanamento fisico. Basterebbe anche solo cominciare a distaccarsi emotivamente. 
Per te innanzitutto.
La sensazione che ho io e che tu pensi che se tu ti comporti bene bene bene bene bene bene bene e ancora bene allora lei rimarrà con te, ma nessuno può essere così bravo, e secondo me non è quello che fermerà tua moglie dall'andarsene via, se vuole.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Una settimana è un po' poco, ma condivido la scusa del viaggio. Ovviamente con lei non devi avere nessun contatto e se puoi parla direttamente con i bambini, quando sarai via.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una vacanza possibile solo in tempi diversi?


Quest'anno abbiamo prenotato una vacanza ad agosto molto costosa. Mia moglie nelle ultime settimane mi ha sempre dichiarato che vedeva tale vacanza come una possibilità di ritagliarci del tempo da soli mentre i bimbi sono gestiti dall'animazione del villaggio. L'importo della vacanza doveva essere saldato qualche giorno fa.. prima di parlare, dopo aver avuto le prove del tradimento, avevo ritirato la mia quota messa nel conto in comune (riprendendomi anche gli importi dell'anticipo). Dopo quanto avvenuto lei ha continuato a ripetere che vedeva in quell'occasione una possibilità di riscoprirsi ed ha mantenuto la sua idea... dopo averle detto che ci poteva andare da sola o con chi voleva, sono ritornato sui miei passi. Ho visto nei suoi occhi qualcosa che non vedevo da tempo.. ho aggiunto questa alle altre possibilità che ho voluto darmi/darle.  Vedremo..

avevo già programmato di star via 5gg insieme ai bimbi prima di partire per le vacanze con tutta la famiglia. ed ho confermato che farò tali vacanze. Il tipo, nel frattempo è in ferie a 700 km di distanza.. almeno da quanto ne so io.. ma poco male.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti *voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me.* sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
> grazie!


:up:
 il neretto è durissimo ... diciamo che ad un certo punto (variabile da persona a persona) comincia a non fregartene se ti fidi o meno semplicemente ci pensi meno

il mio termometro è la quantità di volte che lo controllo o controllo lei: lo controllo ancora ma mi sto disintossicando,  lei penso che non la controllo da due settimane o poco più... è una droga potente so che mi fa male, ma ne ho bisogno ...
mi sento tanto come su un gruppo di alcolisti anonimi ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo prenotato una vacanza ad agosto molto costosa. Mia moglie nelle ultime settimane mi ha sempre dichiarato che vedeva tale vacanza come una possibilità di ritagliarci del tempo da soli mentre i bimbi sono gestiti dall'animazione del villaggio. L'importo della vacanza doveva essere saldato qualche giorno fa.. prima di parlare, dopo aver avuto le prove del tradimento, avevo ritirato la mia quota messa nel conto in comune (riprendendomi anche gli importi dell'anticipo). Dopo quanto avvenuto lei ha continuato a ripetere che vedeva in quell'occasione una possibilità di riscoprirsi ed ha mantenuto la sua idea... dopo averle detto che ci poteva andare da sola o con chi voleva, sono ritornato sui miei passi. Ho visto nei suoi occhi qualcosa che non vedevo da tempo.. ho aggiunto questa alle altre possibilità che ho voluto darmi/darle.  Vedremo..


Cioè lei ti ha minacciato che ci sarebbe comunque andata da sola o con qualcun altro e tu hai semplicemente accettato di andare in vacanza con lei?  Continui a fare il suo gioco.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cioè lei ti ha minacciato che ci sarebbe comunque andata da sola o con qualcun altro e tu hai semplicemente accettato di andare in vacanza con lei?  Continui a fare il suo gioco.


Noi è lui che gli ha detto di andarci da sola o con chi voleva. Dai


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cioè lei ti ha minacciato che ci sarebbe comunque andata da sola o con qualcun altro e tu hai semplicemente accettato di andare in vacanza con lei?  Continui a fare il suo gioco.



no.. io le ho detto vai in vacanza con chi vuoi.. io non ci vengo ed i bimbi stanno con me. frase detta dopo una sua risposta "fuori posto"


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> :up:
> il neretto è durissimo ... diciamo che ad un certo punto (variabile da persona a persona) comincia a non fregartene se ti fidi o meno semplicemente ci pensi meno
> 
> il mio termometro è la quantità di volte che lo controllo o controllo lei: lo controllo ancora ma mi sto disintossicando,  lei penso che non la controllo da due settimane o poco più... è una droga potente so che mi fa male, ma ne ho bisogno ...
> mi sento tanto come su un gruppo di alcolisti anonimi ahahahahahahah




si beh.. parole grosse :facepalm:


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> no.. io le ho detto vai in vacanza con chi vuoi.. io non ci vengo ed i bimbi stanno con me. frase detta dopo una sua risposta "fuori posto"


Cosa intendi,per risposta fuori posto?se puoi parlarne,naturalmente.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> no.. io le ho detto vai in vacanza con chi vuoi.. io non ci vengo ed i bimbi stanno con me. frase detta dopo una sua risposta "fuori posto"


Letto male, chiedo scusa. Comunque dovevi continuare con la tua idea di non andarci. È importante farti vedere sicuro delle tue scelte in questa fase.


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi.. Non è facile.. poi in questi momenti si cercano "supporti" su come comportarsi un pò ovunque.. non so come le cose andranno a finire. Ho letto molti post di "compagni" che come me credevano nella possibilità di incollare i pezzi e si sono trovati, dopo un "percepito miglioramento" punto a capo..  Sono tre sere che parliamo molto ed andiamo a ricercare le cause del nostro allontanamento. Lei mi ha fatto notare le cose che non andavano ed io quelle che non andavano in lei. Le attenzioni, dopo la nascita della seconda bimba sono fortemente calate. il lavoro di entrambi ci ha portato a ritagliarci ben poco spazio per noi. non abbiamo avuto la possibilità di lasciare i bimbi a nessuno per anni.. solo quest'anno, per la prima volta, abbiamo ottenuto di poterli lasciare una sera con i suoceri. Sicuramente il rapporto non stava andando bene.. uno scossone serviva.. ma magari non pensavo a "questo tipo di scossone". So che è da matti ma amo ancora mia moglie e voglio credere che quanto avvenuto sia stato la causa di una tensione continua ed un continuo litigare. Il problema più grosso è che la persona con cui ha avuto una storia (per quanto ovviamente sminuita da lei..) lavora con lei e si vedono anche ad orari particolari per cui se volesse continuare la sua storia potrebbe.. Anche l'altro è sposato con dei bimbi... Mia moglie dice di aver parlato con lui ed entrambi hanno capito di aver fatto una cazzata.. A me rimane di valutare se crederle (dandole una seconda possibilità e facendo un atto di fiducia al di sopra di quanto umanamente pensabile) oppure salutarla e lasciarla. Ora che le cose sono chiare (almeno dal punto di vista delle mie escrescenze..) mi sento molto più rilassato e determinato. Mia moglie è preoccupata della mia possibilità di "reggere" a questa situazione.. io sono molto più concentrato sul comprendere in che maniera pensa di ricostruire un legame tra di noi... Staremo a vedere. per ora grazie di avermi permesso di sfogarmi! ciao a tutti


E che volevi facesse? Ovvio che cerca di sminuire l'altro...è un classico...era talmente uno da poco che ci scopava un giorno si e l'altro pure. Tua moglie non è preoccupata per te è preoccupata per se, per cosa vuoi fare....con una separazione con addebito lei sarebbe perdente, ci sono le prove materiali, e perderebbe molto se non moltissimo. Sta a te valutare se credere o meno ad una persona che giurava sulla sua integrità morale e che cercava di scaricare su di te le sue colpe o mandare tutto a monte...ma pensa bene però.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E che volevi facesse? Ovvio che cerca di sminuire l'altro...è un classico...era talmente uno da poco che ci scopava un giorno si e l'altro pure. Tua moglie non è preoccupata per te è preoccupata per se, per cosa vuoi fare....con una separazione con addebito lei sarebbe perdente, ci sono le prove materiali, e perderebbe molto se non moltissimo. Sta a te valutare se credere o meno ad una persona che giurava sulla sua integrità morale e che cercava di scaricare su di te le sue colpe o mandare tutto a monte...ma pensa bene però.


Ciao Outdider.. quello che hai scritto non è, a mio parere, senza senso..  il discorso relativo alla separazione con addebito è un pò più complesso.. avrei qualche freccia dalla mia parte.. ma dipende sempre dal giudice che ti trovi di fronte. In ogni modo ho riflettuto anche su questo.. anche quì.. se la tua conclusione fosse quella corretta, tra poco tempo mi ritroverò a dirmi che ho sbagliato a fidarmi.. ma nulla di quanto ora ho come prove andrebbe perso. anzi.. ci sarebbe l'aggravante di aver provato nonostante tutto a tenere in piedi la famiglia. 
Ma ho bisogno di dirmi che ho provato a valutare la possibilità alternativa.. per me e per i miei bimbi. Si tratta solo di tempo e le cose vengono a galla.. dopo aver passato 17 anni con una persona non mi spaventa passare qualche mese per togliermi fino all'ultimo dubbio. In questo caso mi sforzo di non pensare a statistiche e calcoli della probabilità ... continuo a ripetermi ed a credere che, arrivati a questo punto, non ho nulla da perdere nel provare a vedere se è sincera.. considero questo tempo come un "investimento" per la mia autostima futura e per i miei bambini!


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> si beh.. parole grosse :facepalm:


  mi spiace che siano grosse ma preferisco dirti una dura verità che una bella bugia  con mio marito abbiamo fatto una piccola vacanza in solo se potete i bimbi lasciateli dai nonni è ovviamente un suggerimento e capisco che agosto è un mese da famiglia ma quando possibile fate anche solo un weekend o un giorno solo voi due e ritagliatevi degli spazi tutti vostri non si può parlare coi bimbi vicini e siccome è recente avrai dei ritorni tipo peperonata  che almeno per me era faticoso trattenere e dovendolo fare per i bimbi ci stavo ancora più male  non ho potuto piangere per tipo un mese e la cosa mi stava devastando, un giorno in ufficio ero sola, i colleghi dovevano ancora tornare dal pranzo, m'è presa brutta brutta che non riuscivo a smettere di piangere fortuna che era inverno e ho dato la colpa al raffreddore ma sapessi quanto mi ha fatto bene dopo un mese di impossibilità... dopodichè abbiamo deciso di cominciare ad uscire soli perchè altrimenti mi sentivo male e i bimbi che non sono certo scemi anche se piccoli se ne accorgevano eccome avoglia a fingere...  se riesci ritieniti assolutamente libero di dirle tutto quello che ti passa per la mente almeno per me era molto utile se ripartite con la completa libertà di dirvi tutto potete solo migliorare... ma non voglio generalizzare ogni coppia ha la sua modalità ti dico solo cosa è stato meglio per me...  e se posso essere completamente aperta: fatelo tanto, ma tanto... ^-^ (tanto ormai al forum lo sanno che non ho filtri so due mesi che li tartasso di mie paturnie ahahahahah)


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Outdider.. quello che hai scritto non è, a mio parere, senza senso..  il discorso relativo alla separazione con addebito è un pò più complesso.. avrei qualche freccia dalla mia parte.. ma dipende sempre dal giudice che ti trovi di fronte. In ogni modo ho riflettuto anche su questo.. anche quì.. se la tua conclusione fosse quella corretta, tra poco tempo mi ritroverò a dirmi che ho sbagliato a fidarmi.. ma nulla di quanto ora ho come prove andrebbe perso. anzi.. ci sarebbe l'aggravante di aver provato nonostante tutto a tenere in piedi la famiglia.
> Ma ho bisogno di dirmi che ho provato a valutare la possibilità alternativa.. per me e per i miei bimbi. Si tratta solo di tempo e le cose vengono a galla.. dopo aver passato 17 anni con una persona non mi spaventa passare qualche mese per togliermi fino all'ultimo dubbio. In questo caso mi sforzo di non pensare a statistiche e calcoli della probabilità ... continuo a ripetermi ed a credere che, arrivati a questo punto, non ho nulla da perdere nel provare a vedere se è sincera.. considero questo tempo come un "investimento" per la mia autostima futura e per i miei bambini!


Il mio pensa bene era proprio in questo senso...Quello che mi domando io è sempre perchè mentire spudoratamente sempre e comunque e poi sminuire l'altro con cui hai instaurato una relazione, non una notte di sesso, ma una relazione. Io penso che le cose possono capitare ma far passare il partner per fesso proprio quello non lo mando giù


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> tua moglie mi pare tutto tranne che limpida, anche dopo la scoperta; io una copia del video alla moglie di lui la manderei, visto che lui dal lavoro non se ne puo' andare perche' e' cosi' "importante"
> cosi', vediamo se tua moglie rimane cosi' scialla messa nella stessa tua situazione





Notelogiuro ha detto:


> questa cosa è quella che mi tormenta di più... pensa che il giorno stesso che ho avuto le prove avevo contattato la moglie di lui (che non conosco e non mi conosce) tramite messaggio facebook richiedendole di mettersi in contatto con me. mi ha scritto dopo due giorni e io le ho risposto ".. scusa ma credo di aver inviato un messaggio alla persona sbagliata"


Sempre la solita storia ...  [MENTION=7241]Notelogiuro[/MENTION] hai fatto bene a resistere alla tentazione e spero che continuerai a farlo.
Tieni a mente che il "problema" ce l'hai con tua moglie non con il suo amante ed ancora meno con la di lui moglie/compagna.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> mi spiace che siano grosse ma preferisco dirti una dura verità che una bella bugia  con mio marito abbiamo fatto una piccola vacanza in solo se potete i bimbi lasciateli dai nonni è ovviamente un suggerimento e capisco che agosto è un mese da famiglia ma quando possibile fate anche solo un weekend o un giorno solo voi due e ritagliatevi degli spazi tutti vostri non si può parlare coi bimbi vicini e siccome è recente avrai dei ritorni tipo peperonata  che almeno per me era faticoso trattenere e dovendolo fare per i bimbi ci stavo ancora più male  non ho potuto piangere per tipo un mese e la cosa mi stava devastando, un giorno in ufficio ero sola, i colleghi dovevano ancora tornare dal pranzo, m'è presa brutta brutta che non riuscivo a smettere di piangere fortuna che era inverno e ho dato la colpa al raffreddore ma sapessi quanto mi ha fatto bene dopo un mese di impossibilità... dopodichè abbiamo deciso di cominciare ad uscire soli perchè altrimenti mi sentivo male e i bimbi che non sono certo scemi anche se piccoli se ne accorgevano eccome avoglia a fingere...  se riesci ritieniti assolutamente libero di dirle tutto quello che ti passa per la mente almeno per me era molto utile se ripartite con la completa libertà di dirvi tutto potete solo migliorare... ma non voglio generalizzare ogni coppia ha la sua modalità ti dico solo cosa è stato meglio per me...  e se posso essere completamente aperta: fatelo tanto, ma tanto... ^-^ (tanto ormai al forum lo sanno che non ho filtri so due mesi che li tartasso di mie paturnie ahahahahah)


ciao Arula, quando dico parole grosse mi riferisco alla frase che avevo scritto relativamente alla fiducia. in questi giorni (è passata meno di una settimana!) abbiamo parlato anche del fatto di avere necessità di ritagliarci degli spazi. dalla nascita del primo figlio (ormai sono 8 anni) non eravamo MAI usciti soli. Mai. Quattro mesi fa, siamo riusciti, in qualche maniera, a lasciare i bimbi dai suoceri. Abbiamo passato una serata e nottata soli. Mia moglie dice di aver provato quasi un certo imbarazzo nella incapacità di trovare argomenti nuovi di cui parlare.. continuavamo a guardarci intorno come se ci fosse la necessità di controllare dove fossero i bimbi. La serata era andata comunque bene. il giorno dopo i bambini erano entusiasti della serata dai nonni.. mi sembrava di aver visto la luce. si stava pensando di riorganizzarci quando problemi importanti hanno reso i suoceri non più utilizzabili per tale scopo. poco tempo e quel mini lumino si è spento aggiunto alle altre preoccupazioni da parte di mia moglie per la propria situazione famigliare, aziendale, personale etc..  Ieri è venuto fuori il nome di una persona a cui poter pensare di lasciare i bimbi per uscire la sera.. ha detto "a Settembre potremmo contattarla.. si era resa disponibile". Lei fa progetti per il dopo come se desse per scontato che le cose vadano per il meglio... o magari se lo sta e me lo sta raccontando. Non mi resta che "vivere" per scoprirlo..


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Non ho capito questa frase, me la puoi spiegare?

<Mia moglie è preoccupata della mia possibilità di "reggere" a questa situazione..>

e sopratutto: <e quindi?>

noi ci siamo detti le cose su cui lavorare non proprio subito ma man mano che mi si chiarivano in mente le proponevo e lui lo stesso
non c'è un manuale di buone pratiche a mio avviso è necessario andare avanti insieme e capire come comunicare che di solito è l'anello debole quando c'è crisi...

quello che posso dirti in senso generalizzato mai prendere decisioni drastiche a caldo vanno maturate prima.


----------



## ivanl (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sempre la solita storia ...  @_Notelogiuro_ hai fatto bene a resistere alla tentazione e spero che continuerai a farlo.
> Tieni a mente che il "problema" ce l'hai con tua moglie non con il suo amante ed ancora meno con la di lui moglie/compagna.


Kikko, concordo, infatti io non lo suggerivo per vendetta con l'amante ma perche' la moglie del nostro amico mi e' apparsa un po' troppo 'easy' , come se non fosse un problema suo...in quel modo, potrebbe ritrovarsi a dover gestire la cosa in prima persona e vediamo se rimane cosi' imperturbabile...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sempre la solita storia ...  @_Notelogiuro_ hai fatto bene a resistere alla tentazione e spero che continuerai a farlo.
> Tieni a mente che il "problema" ce l'hai con tua moglie non con il suo amante ed ancora meno con la di lui moglie/compagna.



grazie Kikko64.. mi fa piacere avere qualche "supporter".. ritengo, in cuor mio, di seguire la strada più giusta ma credo che sia anche quella meno popolare.. Mi interessa poco, allo stato delle cose, cosa può pensare del mio comportamento chi conosce la mia storia.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non ho capito questa frase, me la puoi spiegare?
> 
> <Mia moglie è preoccupata della mia possibilità di "reggere" a questa situazione..>
> 
> ...


Ciao Arula, 
quando l'ho messa di fronte allo stato delle cose le avevo detto: "ora aspetto una risposta sul fatto che vuoi stare con me o vuoi che ci separiamo".  In una situazione di difficoltà come eravamo, sommata a quanto lei aveva fatto, aspettarsi che mi cadesse in ginocchio di fronte dicendomi che mi amava e non riusciva a vivere senza di me mi avrebbe fatto sorridere. Da li abbiamo iniziato a parlare del punto raggiunto dalla relazione e da cosa fosse mancato (e ne parliamo tutte le sere aggiungendo e scavando ogni volta). Magari dico una banalità.. ma le ho fatto notare che da mesi non ha aggiunto più un "mi piace" sulle foto che carico.. mie con i figli.. Non vi dico quante cose mi erano venute in mente... e ieri lei mi ha dichiarato che caricavo foto mie e dei bimbi e mai di noi quattro insieme.. non l'ho mai "taggata" e dice che aveva l'impressione che "la volessi escludere".. E' ridicolo.. mi rendo conto che sto parlando del nulla.. ma in questi momenti si guarda pure in che verso ci si lava i denti..

La paura che io non possa reggere è legata al fatto che lei ritiene il suo sgarro indicibile e non accettabile..mi ha detto che non spetta a lei sminuire quanto è avvenuto.. ha dichiarato frasi del tipo "non ho mai tradito nessuno in vita mia e mai ho pensato di farlo a te".. ma l'ha fatto. Quanto ha fatto non si cancellerà.. questo è certo.. ma il punto è quello che si riuscirà (se si riuscirà) a riscrivere insieme. La sua intenzione la vedo... si alza la mattina alle 4 per lavoro e finisce gli ultimi pezzi alle 21.30. a quell'ora ho sonno io che non faccio i suoi orari con i suoi ritmi. Ma in queste sere si siede sul divano con me e parliamo di noi esprimendo cosa non andava, chiarendo piccoli dubbi, raccontandoci in maniera aperta cosa non andava.. Il dubbio sulla sua sincerità non riuscirò a togliermelo in qualche giorno.. per cui mi conviene credere che lo sia..


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> grazie Kikko64.. *mi fa piacere avere qualche "supporter"*.. ritengo, in cuor mio, di seguire la strada più giusta ma credo che sia anche quella meno popolare.. Mi interessa poco, allo stato delle cose, cosa può pensare del mio comportamento chi conosce la mia storia.


Ci sono già passato ... più di una volta ...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ci sono già passato ... più di una volta ...


ci sei già passato su cosa?... non riesco a seguirti..


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Arula,
> quando l'ho messa di fronte allo stato delle cose le avevo detto: "ora aspetto una risposta sul fatto che vuoi stare con me o vuoi che ci separiamo".  In una situazione di difficoltà come eravamo, sommata a quanto lei aveva fatto, aspettarsi che mi cadesse in ginocchio di fronte dicendomi che mi amava e non riusciva a vivere senza di me mi avrebbe fatto sorridere. Da li abbiamo iniziato a parlare del punto raggiunto dalla relazione e da cosa fosse mancato (e ne parliamo tutte le sere aggiungendo e scavando ogni volta). *Magari dico una banalità.. ma le ho fatto notare che da mesi non ha aggiunto più un "mi piace" sulle foto che carico.. mie con i figli.. Non vi dico quante cose mi erano venute in mente... e ieri lei mi ha dichiarato che caricavo foto mie e dei bimbi e mai di noi quattro insieme.. non l'ho mai "taggata" e dice che aveva l'impressione che "la volessi escludere".. E' ridicolo..* mi rendo conto che sto parlando del nulla.. ma in questi momenti si guarda pure in che verso ci si lava i denti..
> ...
> omissis


Concordo, è ridicolo ... 
Non è banale, è ridicolo e assurdo misurare i sentimenti sul numero di "mi piace" o sui tag sulle foto.
Chi mi conosce sa come la penso sui social ... il vuoto cosmico


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ci sei già passato su cosa?... non riesco a seguirti..


la mia è una storia lunga, ti basti sapere che nella situazione in cui sei tu ora io mi ci sono ritrovato più di una volta ...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Concordo, è ridicolo ...
> Non è banale, è ridicolo e assurdo misurare i sentimenti sul numero di "mi piace" o sui tag sulle foto.
> Chi mi conosce sa come la penso sui social ... il vuoto cosmico


ma si.. in questo ti do ragione.. ho sicuramente esagerato


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia lunga, ti basti sapere che nella situazione in cui sei tu ora io mi ci sono ritrovato più di una volta ...


e perchè mi dici di rimanere fermo sulle mie convinzioni? (non buttare tutto all'aria e non cercare la vendetta verso l'altro?) tu non ci sei riuscito?


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> e perchè mi dici di rimanere fermo sulle mie convinzioni? (non buttare tutto all'aria e non cercare la vendetta verso l'altro?) tu non ci sei riuscito?


Io ci sono riuscito ... per 10 anni ho tentato (invano) di tenere in piedi il mio matrimonio malgrado i reiterati tradimenti di mia moglie e mai ho coinvolto i suoi amanti (pur conoscendoli) ... 
Non ci ho guadagnato molto visto che ora, per ragione puramente economiche, mi ritrovo a vivere come "separato in casa" ... ma almeno sono in pace con la mia coscienza ... e non è poco.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ci sono riuscito ... per 10 anni ho tentato (invano) di tenere in piedi il mio matrimonio malgrado i reiterati tradimenti di mia moglie e mai ho coinvolto i suoi amanti (pur conoscendoli) ...
> Non ci ho guadagnato molto visto che ora, per ragione puramente economiche, mi ritrovo a vivere come "separato in casa" ... ma almeno sono in pace con la mia coscienza ... e non è poco.



Mi dispiace che le cose non si siano risolte nel tuo caso.. e magari mi troverò anche io nella situazione simile a breve. Una cosa di cui sono certo è che non rimarrò con mia moglie un giorno in più al momento in cui scoprirò di aver ridato fiducia alla persona sbagliata. Fortunatamente l'aspetto economico sarebbe il meno pesante a causa di una eventuale separazione..


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

dopo aver scritto il mio 35mo messaggio su questo forum ho provato a fare delle considerazioni..
sicuramente è molto utile e si riversano quì, con certezza, persone che vivono o hanno vissuto situazioni analoghe. Ora, banalmente, riflettevo sulle informazioni ed i consigli ricevuti. Probabilmente saranno transitate in questo forum persone che hanno avuto esperienze negative .. ed è probabile che ancora accedano per cercare di darsi risposte che fino ad ora non hanno trovato.. o semplicemente per la necessità di rimanere in contatto con chi ha vissuto, o sta vivendo, una situazione analoga.
Poi possono esserci quelle che stanno uscendo dal tunnel.. per spirito di volontariato o perchè ripetendo i propri successi nel ricostruire la propria famiglia li sentono  più veri e più possibili.
Mi domando se esistono persone che hanno vissuto momenti difficili ed ora hanno superato quei momenti che abbiano ancora la necessità o l'attrazione ad accedere in un forum con questi argomenti. Se non si tratta di persone nate con particolari attitudini nei confronti di chi è in difficoltà, la probabilità, mi sono detto, è relativamente bassa.
Considerando questo, ho anche pensato che tutti i consigli ricevuti da chi ascolta il tuo problema in maniera distaccata, potrebbero essere non rappresentativi di un campione di persone tradite.. potrebbe mancare quella parte di persone che sono riuscite ad "uscirne bene" o addirittura meglio di prima e che non sentano più la necessità di confrontarsi su un forum dove si parla di un problema che si è superato.
E' una mia analisi priva di giudizio nei confronti dei consigli e della possibilità che mi date di sfogarmi... tutto qua! 
grazie ancora


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Arula,
> quando l'ho messa di fronte allo stato delle cose le avevo detto: "ora  aspetto una risposta sul fatto che vuoi stare con me o vuoi che ci  separiamo".  In una situazione di difficoltà come eravamo, sommata a  quanto lei aveva fatto, aspettarsi che mi cadesse in ginocchio di fronte  dicendomi che mi amava e non riusciva a vivere senza di me mi avrebbe  fatto sorridere. Da li abbiamo iniziato a parlare del punto raggiunto  dalla relazione e da cosa fosse mancato (e ne parliamo tutte le sere  aggiungendo e scavando ogni volta). Magari dico una banalità.. ma le ho  fatto notare che da mesi non ha aggiunto più un "mi piace" sulle foto  che carico.. mie con i figli.. Non vi dico quante cose mi erano venute  in mente... e ieri lei mi ha dichiarato che caricavo foto mie e dei  bimbi e mai di noi quattro insieme.. non l'ho mai "taggata" e dice che  aveva l'impressione che "la volessi escludere".. E' ridicolo.. mi rendo  conto che sto parlando del nulla.. ma in questi momenti si guarda pure  in che verso ci si lava i denti..
> 
> La paura che io non possa reggere è legata al fatto che lei ritiene il  suo sgarro indicibile e non accettabile..mi ha detto che non spetta a  lei sminuire quanto è avvenuto.. ha dichiarato frasi del tipo "non ho  mai tradito nessuno in vita mia e mai ho pensato di farlo a te".. ma  l'ha fatto. Quanto ha fatto non si cancellerà.. questo è certo.. ma il  punto è quello che si riuscirà (se si riuscirà) a riscrivere insieme. La  sua intenzione la vedo... si alza la mattina alle 4 per lavoro e  finisce gli ultimi pezzi alle 21.30. a quell'ora ho sonno io che non  faccio i suoi orari con i suoi ritmi. Ma in queste sere si siede sul  divano con me e parliamo di noi esprimendo cosa non andava, chiarendo  piccoli dubbi, raccontandoci in maniera aperta cosa non andava.. Il  dubbio sulla sua sincerità non riuscirò a togliermelo in qualche  giorno.. per cui mi conviene credere che lo sia..


mio marito uguale lui faceva progetti a lungo respiro anche se io non  mettevo insieme il pranzo con la cena ma lo sforzo ce l'ha messo tutto e  si vedeva
io però gli ho detto che non mi fregava un ca..o del lavoro e che lui più di otto ore non faceva...
non avrei retto straordinari invernali con me sola coi bimbi, facevo  fatica a reggere la lezione di danza o calcio in solo nonostante che  facciamo i turni con mio marito figuriamoci straordinari ...

pensateci può sempre dire che è cotta/stressata e ha bisogno di  rallentare se è azienda di famiglia mica possono costringerla ... tutti  sono utili nessuno è indispesabile...ciominciasse a demandare sfruttate  sto coglionazzo e fate fare la roba a lui che cavolo


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

in tutto questo casino sono passato da sovrappeso a normopeso in due mesi.... lo posso almeno considerare un'aspetto positivo sul quale non discutere?


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ma si.. in questo ti do ragione.. ho sicuramente esagerato


ma sai che secondo me hai fatto bene a dirlo... è vero ci si dice pure da che lato si prende il dentifricio, ma sinceramente hai capito una cosa in più che dava noia a tua moglie che magari tu non consideravi proprio
quella delle foto di tutta la famiglia
guarda che non è banale come risposta per me sarebbe molto utile


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> in tutto questo casino sono passato da sovrappeso a normopeso in due mesi.... lo posso almeno considerare un'aspetto positivo sul quale non discutere?


giuro non dico più niente ma uguale uguale
5 kili i primi due mesi e tutti i 12 in più che avevo come ricordo delle gravidanze in 5/6 
una bella iniezione di fiducia in se (basta che ad una certa te fermi  )

PS ma non era scoppiato il tutto da pochi giorni?


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma sai che secondo me hai fatto bene a dirlo... è vero ci si dice pure da che lato si prende il dentifricio, ma sinceramente hai capito una cosa in più che dava noia a tua moglie che magari tu non consideravi proprio
> quella delle foto di tutta la famiglia
> guarda che non è banale come risposta per me sarebbe molto utile



sai Arula, non dava fastidio solo a lei ma ad entrambi. A me sembrava che non volesse più considerare cose che riguardano la famiglia e lei vedeva che la stavo escludendo e per questo non riteneva utile mettere "mi piace". non ci saremmo mai chiariti se non avessi parlato anche di questa cazzata... 

una sabato mattina mi sono alzato alle 7.. (la mia sveglia è solitamente alle 6.30 e mi occupo di preparare bimbi per portarli a scuola). Arrivo in cucina (lei era già in piedi.. si alza alle 4 solitamente e non riesce a stare a letto di sabato..). Vado in cucina (occhi chiusi) infilo la mano nella ciotola dei caffè Nespresso... ci guardo, becco il colore che bevo di solito, lo infilo nella macchinetta, lo faccio e me lo bevo. E quindi?! cosa c'è di strano?

.. Non le ho chiesto se voleva un caffè!.. ed ho preso l'ultimo non decaffeinato. Ti giuro che dormivo ancora quando l'ho fatto.. ma si è aperto un mondo di discussioni legate a "sono queste le piccole attenzioni che mi mancano... quelle piccole cose che ti fanno capire se uno è o non è innamorato di te".  La prima risposta che mi è venuta in mente è la stessa che ha dato quello dell'Aci a Furio il marito di Magda nel famoso film di Verdone...  Poi le ho sentito descrivere nei particolari un'infinità di queste situazioni ed ho compreso che ognuno interpreta i segnali d'amore a modo suo. Tutto questo casino mi ha permesso di esprimere a voce, nei modi e con tutti i miei mezzi a disposizione quello che provo per lei. (se poi sto facendo bene lo scoprirò solo andando avanti).  

Io penso al mazzo di fiori, al gioiello, alla rosa e lei guarda come mi comporto abitualmente e non "vede" amore nei miei modi. Me la sta raccontando? e se invece fosse proprio cosi? i segnali me li ha dati tutti e io non li ho raccolti. ogni volta che mi diceva una cosa, anche pesante, ho pensato che si stesse "portando il lavoro a casa". Non raccoglievo i suoi insulti pensando che non fossero diretti a me. Lei non mi vedeva reagire a certe frasi e pensava che me ne fregassi dei suoi problemi. mi ha rinfacciato di averla fatta andare a dormire piangendo più volte ed io non me ne ero nemmeno accorto. Sono forse io che mi sto colpevolizzando o da qualche tempo a questa parte lei viveva con una persona diversa? queste e molte altre cose fanno pendere mi portano a spostare il dito inquisitore che dirigerei volentieri solo verso lei e quello che ha fatto. Forse, anzi sicuramente, la stavo già perdendo e non per una totale sua colpa.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> dopo aver scritto il mio 35mo messaggio su questo forum ho provato a fare delle considerazioni..
> sicuramente è molto utile e si riversano quì, con certezza, persone che vivono o hanno vissuto situazioni analoghe. Ora, banalmente, riflettevo sulle informazioni ed i consigli ricevuti. Probabilmente saranno transitate in questo forum persone che hanno avuto esperienze negative .. ed è probabile che ancora accedano per cercare di darsi risposte che fino ad ora non hanno trovato.. o semplicemente per la necessità di rimanere in contatto con chi ha vissuto, o sta vivendo, una situazione analoga.
> Poi possono esserci quelle che stanno uscendo dal tunnel.. per spirito di volontariato o perchè ripetendo i propri successi nel ricostruire la propria famiglia li sentono  più veri e più possibili.
> Mi domando se esistono persone che hanno vissuto momenti difficili ed ora hanno superato quei momenti che abbiano ancora la necessità o l'attrazione ad accedere in un forum con questi argomenti. Se non si tratta di persone nate con particolari attitudini nei confronti di chi è in difficoltà, la probabilità, mi sono detto, è relativamente bassa.
> ...


speri di trovare una ricetta?

le cicatrici sulla pelle non continui a vederle per sempre? solo che ad un certo punto non fanno più male e non le noti neanche più... ogni tanto ai cambi del tempo tirano un po'...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> giuro non dico più niente ma uguale uguale
> 5 kili i primi due mesi e tutti i 12 in più che avevo come ricordo delle gravidanze in 5/6
> una bella iniezione di fiducia in se (basta che ad una certa te fermi  )
> 
> PS ma non era scoppiato il tutto da pochi giorni?


Ho avuto la conferma, da pochi giorni, del tradimento.. ma la relazione e le difficoltà vanno ricercate indietro nel tempo... e Dio solo sa quanto.. non sono riusciti a darci una data da quando la nostra relazione è profondamente cambiata. Io credo di non aver voluto vedere questo suo allontanamento fino a quando non me l'ha sbattuto in faccia circa 2 mesi fa.. per la prima volta la discussione si era chiusa con un "ora non voglio più litigare, ho bisogno ritagliarmi un po di tempo per me stessa etc etc..".. a quel punto ho realizzato che la stavo perdendo definitivamente. a detta sua i primi approcci con la terza persona sono iniziati li...


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> speri di trovare una ricetta?
> 
> le cicatrici sulla pelle non continui a vederle per sempre? solo che ad un certo punto non fanno più male e non le noti neanche più... ogni tanto ai cambi del tempo tirano un po'...


no! non credo esista. era solo una considerazione che facevo su chi ti fornisce dei consigli all'interno di un forum. se si vuole essere razionali ed obiettivi bisogna farlo fino in fondo.


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> speri di trovare una ricetta?
> 
> le cicatrici sulla pelle non continui a vederle per sempre? solo che ad un certo punto non fanno più male e non le noti neanche più... ogni tanto ai cambi del tempo tirano un po'...



poi.. cara Arula, le cicatrici non saranno sulla pelle ma nel cuore.. quelle sulla pelle non le vedi più.. fanno parte di te.. quelle nel cuore le immagino diverse. In una relazione che migliora e si rinsalda il cuore cresce di volume e la cicatrice si tira di più.. le grinza si vedono meno... spero sia questo quello che capiterà.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> sai Arula, non dava fastidio solo a lei ma ad entrambi. A me sembrava che non volesse più considerare cose che riguardano la famiglia e lei vedeva che la stavo escludendo e per questo non riteneva utile mettere "mi piace". non ci saremmo mai chiariti se non avessi parlato anche di questa cazzata...
> 
> una sabato mattina mi sono alzato alle 7.. (la mia sveglia è solitamente alle 6.30 e mi occupo di preparare bimbi per portarli a scuola). Arrivo in cucina (lei era già in piedi.. si alza alle 4 solitamente e non riesce a stare a letto di sabato..). Vado in cucina (occhi chiusi) infilo la mano nella ciotola dei caffè Nespresso... ci guardo, becco il colore che bevo di solito, lo infilo nella macchinetta, lo faccio e me lo bevo. E quindi?! cosa c'è di strano?
> 
> ...


il problema comunicativo è alla base della crisi il tradimento nè è stato l'espressione all'ennesima potenza, nessuno vuole sminuirlo ci mancherebbe è grave e devastante, ma non è detto che si sarebbe consumato se alla base non ci fosse stato una carenza di comunicazione... per quello ti suggerivo di dire tutto quello che ti passa per la mente e anche lei perchè non vi conoscerete mai come potrete fare in questo periodo capendovi davvero con la predisposizione all'ascolto che prima o non avevate o non capivate...

una coppia di miei amici dopo il tradimento ha fatto finta di niente senza affrontare di fatto la situazione, non è avvenuta la scoperta ma chi la attuato l'ha detto e definito anche la fine, questo però non ha risolto la situazione perchè di fatto dopo un periodo di smarrimento sono tornati a fare le cose che facevano prima e continuato a non comunicare ... da cui inevitabilmente è finito tutto (così ti do anche le esperienze negative per riflettere)...


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> poi.. cara Arula, le cicatrici non saranno sulla pelle ma nel cuore.. quelle sulla pelle non le vedi più.. fanno parte di te.. quelle nel cuore le immagino diverse. In una relazione che migliora e si rinsalda il cuore cresce di volume e la cicatrice si tira di più.. le grinza si vedono meno... *spero sia questo quello che capiterà.*


tanti auguri 
lascio spazio agli altri mi ha fatto piacere parlare con te ^-^


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> tanti auguri
> lascio spazio agli altri mi ha fatto piacere parlare con te ^-^


piacere mio e grazie   ... a te ed agli altri


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> speri di trovare una ricetta?
> 
> le cicatrici sulla pelle non continui a vederle per sempre? solo che ad un certo punto non fanno più male e non le noti neanche più... ogni tanto ai cambi del tempo tirano un po'...


bella questa...


----------



## ilnikko (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ci sono riuscito ... per 10 anni ho tentato (invano) di tenere in piedi il mio matrimonio malgrado i reiterati tradimenti di mia moglie e mai ho coinvolto i suoi amanti (pur conoscendoli) ...
> Non ci ho guadagnato molto visto che ora, per ragione puramente economiche, *mi ritrovo a vivere come "separato in casa*" ... ma almeno sono in pace con la mia coscienza ... e non è poco.


Kikko ma non avevi preso una casa per te ?  come và ?


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Kikko ma non avevi preso una casa per te ?  come và ?


Ci avevo provato ... ma avendo due figlie "economicamente" solo sulle mie spalle, avrei dovuto fare troppi sacrifici in nome di una presunta libertà che poi tale non sarebbe stata ... e ci ho rinunciato, almeno fino a quando entrambe non saranno economicamente indipendenti.

Attualmente vivo a casa mia (anzi sua, io ho "solo" pagato il mutuo !!), copro interamente tutte le spese di mie figlie e pago una quota mensile a mia moglie per le spese generali (luce, gas, spesa, ..., etc) e per i suoi "servigi" (lava e stira anche le mie cose e mi prepara la cena).
Ovviamente non abbiano alcun tipo di rapporto se non le minime necessarie comunicazioni di servizio ... ci sono giorni che riusciamo persino a non incontrarci pur vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto.
Per lei questa è una situazione perfettamente normale ed assolutamente accettabile.

A volte mi chiedo come faccio a resistere ...


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Non so se il "cornuto volante" è rivolto a me. In ogni modo confermo di essere attrezzato per il "cornuto".. e mi piacerebbe imparare a volare!
> Mi sono iscritto da poco e quando rispondo le risposte vengono caricate dopo qualche ora.
> In questo momento, in ogni modo, mi sento come quello che non ha molto da perdere nel provare a valutare l'impossibile. Le corna non si "segano" e se esiste una possibilità di recupero la voglio percorrere sia per me che per i miei bimbi.. se si rivelerà in una "strada senza uscita" sono a quel punto pronto a rimboccarmi le maniche e cambiare vita radicalmente.
> (affronterò i problemi volta per volta.. come sono abituato a fare)


Non dargli retta ....lui è un traditore seriale e,pertanto disprezza i "cornuti".....solo che forse lo è anche lui,ma ancora non lo sa!


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma na' scappatella dove lavora la mogliera no? Tanto per far intendere: il cornuto è qua occhio.


Questo si!


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che peccato non essere cornuto, sai che vendette sottili&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Magari lo sei.....ignaro.....


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Io ho possibilità di passare in azienda quando voglio. In azienda è certo che non avvenga nulla.
> Dovete sapere che mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con quello che si è trombato mia moglie.. aveva abbassato lo sguardo ma l'ho chiamato. Era già stato informato da mia moglie che avevo le prove della loro relazione. Gli ho detto che non provo rancore per lui ma la storia doveva finire li... mi ha risposto "scusa.. e grazie".
> Anche qui.. forse una testata in pieno volto era la reazione più corretta?... ho pensato anche a questo. Ipotizziamo che mi stiano prendendo per il culo in due.. non avrò nessun problema a chiudere il mio matrimonio. la persona che ho sposato non esiste più nemmeno come nome.
> Lui sa benissimo che se volessi lo potrei mettere in forti difficoltà.. e per ora non lo farò.
> ...


Non sei da biasimare e nemmeno da commiserare; anzi ,sei una persona che agisce con intelligenza,raziocinio e ponderatezza. Tutte le cose che ti ha indicato mat68@ , le feci io nell'immediatezza della scoperta: incazzatura,sbroccatura emotiva tale per cui lei uscì di corsa da casa per evitare che i pugni che tiravo al muro di dirigessero verso di lei   ,avvocato subito dopo,lettera raccomandata a seguire del medesimo (poi revocata),atteggiamento altalenante (tarantolato dice lei)....insomma tutto il cliché reattivo previsto per il maschio alfa (e non lo sono)tradito. È servito? Non lo so. ..stiamo ancora assieme ma la ricostruzione non è avvenuta; dipende da cosa è rimasto in lei...ed in me. Io so che ancora ci tengo (tenevo?);per lei credo fosse già finito prima del suo tradimento,che è stata la conseguenza dello spegnimento del suo interesse nei miei confronti.
Continuo a credere che se si ama non si tradisce.....


----------



## Notelogiuro (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non sei da biasimare e nemmeno da commiserare; anzi ,sei una persona che agisce con intelligenza,raziocinio e ponderatezza. Tutte le cose che ti ha indicato mat68@ , le feci io nell'immediatezza della scoperta: incazzatura,sbroccatura emotiva tale per cui lei uscì di corsa da casa per evitare che i pugni che tiravo al muro di dirigessero verso di lei   ,avvocato subito dopo,lettera raccomandata a seguire del medesimo (poi revocata),atteggiamento altalenante (tarantolato dice lei)....insomma tutto il cliché reattivo previsto per il maschio alfa (e non lo sono)tradito. È servito? Non lo so. ..stiamo ancora assieme ma la ricostruzione non è avvenuta; dipende da cosa è rimasto in lei...ed in me. Io so che ancora ci tengo (tenevo?);per lei credo fosse già finito prima del suo tradimento,che è stata la conseguenza dello spegnimento del suo interesse nei miei confronti.
> Continuo a credere che se si ama non si tradisce.....


Grazie! Fa piacere e motiva sentirselo dire..



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me. sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
> grazie!


Parli da persona intelligente!


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Parli da persona intelligente!


Boh!
Ormai qui mi sembrano tutti filosofi norvegesi...mah.
Mi accorgo che il mio nick è perfetto per il mio modo di vedere le cose.
Sono rimasto parecchio indietro,a me sapere che la donna che amo scopa con un altro mi fa esplodere il bulbo del radiatore,quanto sono antiquato!!
Non ho mai conosciuto qualcuno che salutasse l'avvenimento dell'infedelta'del partner,come un'occasione fausta,da cogliere,che una fortuna così,quando ti ricapita!
Qui è un modus vivendi...
Per carità,le reazioni troppo fuori dalle righe,no,ma almeno puoi sbilanciarti e fargli capire che ti ha fatto girare i coglioni?
Quello che dici sulle tue intenzioni è perfetto,insindacabile,inoppugnabile.
A me,guarda,mi spaventa meno uno che perde la brocca e va dalla moglie dell'altro e lo sputtana.
Sbagliatissimo,il manuale della deontologia del tradito non lo prevede,ma che cavolo,avete sangue nelle vene,o paraflu'...
Ripeto,tutto bello,tutto perfetto,forse troppo.....


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> :up:
> il neretto è durissimo ... diciamo che ad un certo punto (variabile da persona a persona) comincia a non fregartene se ti fidi o meno semplicemente ci pensi meno
> 
> il mio termometro è la quantità di volte che lo controllo o controllo lei: lo controllo ancora ma mi sto disintossicando,  lei penso che non la controllo da due settimane o poco più... è una droga potente so che mi fa male, ma ne ho bisogno ...
> mi sento tanto come su un gruppo di alcolisti anonimi ahahahahahahah


È cosi....bisogna disintossicarsi dalla dipendenza del controllo; ma dopo capiremo che siamo ancora coinvolti,oppure scopriremo che potremo non solo fare  a meno del controllo,ma anche della persona controllata? Il rischio c'è....


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!
> Ormai qui mi sembrano tutti filosofi norvegesi...mah.
> Mi accorgo che il mio nick è perfetto per il mio modo di vedere le cose.
> Sono rimasto parecchio indietro,a me sapere che la donna che amo scopa con un altro mi fa esplodere il bulbo del radiatore,quanto sono antiquato!!
> ...


Ragionamento perfetto :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non dargli retta ....lui è un traditore seriale e,pertanto disprezza i "cornuti".....solo che forse lo è anche lui,ma ancora non lo sa!


Mi dispiace non sono quello che sei, non disprezzo quello che sei anche se ti accanisci  in modo particolare, che vuoi fare c'è chi le dona e chi le riceve.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!
> Ormai qui mi sembrano tutti filosofi norvegesi...mah.
> Mi accorgo che il mio nick è perfetto per il mio modo di vedere le cose.
> Sono rimasto parecchio indietro,a me sapere che la donna che amo scopa con un altro mi fa esplodere il bulbo del radiatore,quanto sono antiquato!!
> ...


Ambiscono al premio cornuto e contento dell'anno.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È cosi....bisogna disintossicarsi dalla dipendenza del controllo; ma dopo capiremo che siamo ancora coinvolti,oppure scopriremo che potremo non solo fare  a meno del controllo,ma anche della persona controllata? Il rischio c'è....


Non ho capito.


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ci sono riuscito ... per 10 anni ho tentato (invano) di tenere in piedi il mio matrimonio malgrado i reiterati tradimenti di mia moglie e mai ho coinvolto i suoi amanti (pur conoscendoli) ...
> Non ci ho guadagnato molto visto che ora, per ragione puramente economiche, mi ritrovo a vivere come "separato in casa" ... ma almeno sono in pace con la mia coscienza ... e non è poco.


Ma.. Il 20 febbraio non avevi deciso di separarti?


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Quando perdi interesse per il controllo,rischi che sia perché stai perdendo interesse anche per la persona che controlli...almeno io,con la mia flebile intelligenza ho dedotto questo.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!
> Ormai qui mi sembrano tutti filosofi norvegesi...mah.
> Mi accorgo che il mio nick è perfetto per il mio modo di vedere le cose.
> Sono rimasto parecchio indietro,a me sapere che la donna che amo scopa con un altro mi fa esplodere il bulbo del radiatore,quanto sono antiquato!!
> ...


Guarda,  non capisco nemmeno io. Sarò all'antica anche io, non so, ma qui con tutti questi discorsi e non mi riferisco solo a questa discussione, sembra che bisogna essere contenti ed anzi anche benedire il fatto di essere cornuti. Non sento nemmeno più l'incazzatura del cornuto, anzi si giustifica chi ci ha traditi, si cercano le motivazioni e forse questo è l'unica cosa sensata, e ti etichettano come uomo alfa e gorilla e persona che non ha ancora elaborato se provi ad incazzarti. Ormai penso che ci stiamo abituando, come per la violenza che si vede in TV. Non fa più effetto. Quindi siate felici e contenti di essere dei cornuti/te è una benedizione! Io non ho acetato che la mia ex moglie andasse  e va a scopare con un altro e non la giustifico, ma ammetto ANCHE  è sottolineo ANCHE i miei errori, e non mi addosso tutte le responsabilità come leggo che fanno in molti.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh!
> Ormai qui mi sembrano tutti filosofi norvegesi...mah.
> Mi accorgo che il mio nick è perfetto per il mio modo di vedere le cose.
> Sono rimasto parecchio indietro,a me sapere che la donna che amo scopa con un altro mi fa esplodere il bulbo del radiatore,quanto sono antiquato!!
> ...


Trilo. ...lui come me, s'è accorto di averla trascurata; anche mia moglie mi ha detto che andava a dormire piangendo e, come il nostro, non me ne accorgevo.E questo è un esempio. Sarà che riconosciamo gli errori;ma ciò non significa giustificare il tradimento, o depotenziarlo: serve per capire primo, se ancora ci si tiene alla persona, ed in conseguenza alla risposta affermativa, evidentemente, a perdonare.Non è certo ricattando,coercendo e terrorizzando le persone che le si recupera a noi.....
Forse la tua acredine e scetticismo derivano dal fatto di essere convinto di non avere alcuna responsabilità per il tradimento di tua moglie; l'agito è sempre e solo derivante dalla decisione del traditore naturalmente e, il ritenersi danneggiati senza rilevare attenuanti in esso,non solo non permette al nostro ego di pensare ad un possibile recupero, ma farà odiare (come dicevi in un commento) chi ci ha traditi ,proprio perché l'odio non essendo un sentimento neutro o per meglio dire, incondizionato e spontaneo, come l'amore ma, di questo l'altra faccia disgregante,non permette il perdono e, paradossalmente mantiene in vita il ricordo più della condizione del
 perdono medesimo ,concesso a prescindere dall'esito dell'impegno profuso per cercare di ricostruire, anche tentando di "riconquistare" il traditore.Chiaramente il lavoro è più semplice ed immediato se si chiude con le valige sul pianerottolo,come dici, ma il sentimento (dell'odio) permane anche se,tu dici di non ricordarne il motivo. L'autore ha spiegato molto bene il percorso che intende svolgere (per se stesso ma anche per i figli), che io definirei perfino"egoistico";  come il volersi scaricare la coscienza, per non  rimuginare , per potersi dire di averci provato.Come dice, evidentemente non è disposto ad accettare il protrarsi del tradimento.Non si tratta di mollezza, ma di cercare la consapevolezza.La sofferenza semmai dovesse andar male il tentativo, non sarà dissimile da quella che provi tu nonostante la decisione drastica di chiudere che prendesti nell'immediato  .Ed il fatto che tu sia ancora qui a sorvegliare qualche possibile esito positivo di recupero,intercalando comunque e sempre l'indicazione ed il presagio negativi , la dimostra!


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Il distacco dal controllo può far scoprire che ci si è distaccati anche dalla persona controllata (ma in modo diverso lo illustravi pure tu).


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo. ...lui come me, s'è accorto di averla trascurata; anche mia moglie mi ha detto che andava a dormire piangendo e, come il nostro, non me ne accorgevo.E questo è un esempio. Sarà che riconosciamo gli errori;ma ciò non significa giustificare il tradimento, o depotenziarlo: serve per capire primo, se ancora ci si tiene alla persona, ed in conseguenza alla risposta affermativa, evidentemente, a perdonare.Non è certo ricattando,coercendo e terrorizzando le persone che le si recupera a noi.....
> Forse la tua acredine e scetticismo derivano dal fatto di essere convinto di non avere alcuna responsabilità per il tradimento di tua moglie; l'agito è sempre e solo derivante dalla decisione del traditore naturalmente e, il ritenersi danneggiati senza rilevare attenuanti in esso,non solo non permette al nostro ego di pensare ad un possibile recupero, ma farà odiare (come dicevi in un commento) chi ci ha traditi ,proprio perché l'odio non essendo un sentimento neutro o per meglio dire, incondizionato e spontaneo, come l'amore ma, di questo l'altra faccia disgregante,non permette il perdono e, paradossalmente mantiene in vita il ricordo più del perdono,concesso a prescindere dall'esito dell'impegno profuso per cercare di ricostruire, anche "riconquistando" il traditore.Chiaramente il lavoro è più semplice ed immediato se si chiude con le valige sul pianerottolo,come dici, ma il sentimento (dell'odio) permane anche se,tu dici di non ricordarne il motivo. L'autore ha spiegato molto bene il percorso che intende svolgere (per se stesso ma anche per i figli), che io definirei perfino"egoistico";  come il volersi scaricare la coscienza, per non  rimuginare , per potersi dire di averci provato.Come dice, evidentemente non è disposto ad accettare il protrarsi del tradimento.Non si tratta di mollezza, ma di cercare la consapevolezza.La sofferenza semmai dovesse andar male il tentativo, non sarà dissimile da quella che provi tu nonostante la decisione drastica di chiudere che prendesti nell'immediato  .Ed il fatto che tu sua ancora qui a sorvegliare qualche possibile esito positivo di recupero,intercalando comunque e sempre l'indicazione ed il presagio negativi , lo dimostra!


Io non ho scoperto nulla sulla mia ex moglie,ho troncato quando ho avuto il sospetto.
Non vi è stata confessione,né scoperta,ma ti garantisco che non sono dovuto arrivare a trovarmi la casa piena di sfilatini di pane....
Successivamente ho avuto conferma.
Il suo attuale marito,allora amante,si è confidato con la mia ex cognata che a sua volta ha riferito a me,anche se sapevo già tutto.
Le ho descritto questa persona senza mai averla vista né conosciuta e il ritratto era combaciante parecchio.
Lui era la figura che lei ha sempre cercato e che è anni luce lontano da me.
Per questo non sono in collera con lei,era inevitabile che finisse.
Non mi è piaciuto il suo accattonaggio post separazione e qui ha perso i pochi punti rimasti.
Riguardo le valigie sul pianerottolo,ho detto a più riprese che senza figli è scelta immediata,per me,con figli,bisogna prima valutare.
Comunque,tornando a noi,io qui non contesto la scelta di riprovarci,figurati,qui è pieno di gente che ci sta riprovando,ma il modo di porsi davanti al partner infedele.
Sono andato,gli ho mostrato il video,abbiamo parlato,deciso di.fare questo e quello,ora parliamo molto di.più,ho capito un sacco di.cose,dove ho sbagliato,le sue ragioni.
Guarda,la falange armata dei traditori di questo forum lo eleggerà tradito dell'anno...
Capisco che non siamo tutti.uguali e che ognuno reagisce a suo modo.
Ma qui reazione.non si è vista.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io non ho scoperto nulla sulla mia ex moglie,ho troncato quando ho avuto il sospetto.
> Non vi è stata confessione,né scoperta,ma ti garantisco che non sono dovuto arrivare a trovarmi la casa piena di sfilatini di pane....
> Successivamente ho avuto conferma.
> Il suo attuale marito,allora amante,si è confidato con la mia ex cognata che a sua volta ha riferito a me,anche se sapevo già tutto.
> ...


Vero, reazione emotiva zero; molto cerebrale, ed io lo sono stato ma dopo ....Sul momento lo sfogo ,come dicevo è stato molto sanguigno.
Coi figli è diverso, c'è un'altra responsabilità.
Si vede che lui ritiene di avere molto trascurato la moglie ed avrà un forte senso di colpa.
Io nei tuoi panni,senza figli,sono sicuro che avrei fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Franky (27 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda,  non capisco nemmeno io. Sarò all'antica anche io, non so, ma qui con tutti questi discorsi e non mi riferisco solo a questa discussione, sembra che bisogna essere contenti ed anzi anche benedire il fatto di essere cornuti. Non sento nemmeno più l'incazzatura del cornuto, anzi si giustifica chi ci ha traditi, si cercano le motivazioni e forse questo è l'unica cosa sensata, e ti etichettano come uomo alfa e gorilla e persona che non ha ancora elaborato se provi ad incazzarti. Ormai penso che ci stiamo abituando, come per la violenza che si vede in TV. Non fa più effetto. Quindi siate felici e contenti di essere dei cornuti/te è una benedizione! Io non ho acetato che la mia ex moglie andasse  e va a scopare con un altro e non la giustifico, ma ammetto ANCHE  è sottolineo ANCHE i miei errori, e non mi addosso tutte le responsabilità come leggo che fanno in molti.


Condivido molto di quello che scrive Mat. 
Nel primo periodo anche io tendevo a giustificare e ho rischiato di rimetterci l'osso del collo, psicologicamente ed economicamente: sentivo come se le mie responsabilità, certamente esistenti, fossero la causa di tutto. 
Poi qui dentro sono stato "illuminato" e oggi sembra passato un secolo dalla scorsa estate. 
Non c'entravamo nulla l'uno con l'altro e, figli a parte, nulla avevamo in comune: per cultura, etica, visione della vita, passioni, interessi.
Ma non lo volevo vedere, il tanto tempo passato assieme (fisicamente, evidentemente non spiritualmente) e i figli avuti accecavano la verità. Se vogliamo, potrei dire di non essere stato nemmeno tradito: era naturale che avesse un altro, il caso era che fossimo stati assieme noi due.
Anche io non sarei troppo accondiscendente, accomodante o remissivo: la vita è una sola, non sappiamo quanto lunga, e abbassare la testa o stare in un angolo serve a poco. Nella mia piccola esperienza, certo non a recuperare un rapporto.


----------



## Outdider (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, reazione emotiva zero; molto cerebrale, ed io lo sono stato ma dopo ....Sul momento lo sfogo ,come dicevo è stato molto sanguigno.
> Coi figli è diverso, c'è un'altra responsabilità.
> Si vede che lui ritiene di avere molto trascurato la moglie ed avrà un forte senso di colpa.
> Io nei tuoi panni,senza figli,sono sicuro che avrei fatto lo stesso.


Che lui l'ha trascurasse s'era capito benissimo...quello che dovete spiegarmi è il perchè una si deve fare l'amichetto, perchè quest'assioma trascurata=corna! Non poteva spaccargli tutto a casa? Non poteva prendere i figli ed andarsene in albergo a conto del marito? Avrei capito il non amarlo e stare insieme per i figli...ma alla domanda hai un amante avrei risposto si ed invece negare negare sempre e comunque, con l'aggravante di dare dell'insolente al marito per aver potuto fare un insinuazione simile.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma.. Il 20 febbraio non avevi deciso di separarti?


Infatti, ho spiegato la cosa in un altro post.


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando perdi interesse per il controllo,rischi che sia perché stai perdendo interesse anche per la persona che controlli...almeno io,con la mia flebile intelligenza ho dedotto questo.


vedi che meccanismi strani ?
io non lo avevo mai controllato e non è che avessi mai avuto disinteresse per lui
anche lui lo prendeva come una cosa di disinteresse, non capisco
essere sereni lo prendete come una mancanza di interesse?


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il distacco dal controllo può far scoprire che ci si è distaccati anche dalla persona controllata (ma in modo diverso lo illustravi pure tu).


intendi quando dicevo nei confronti del terzo incomodo?
quello certo non è niente per me ...

capisco il 'può far scoprire' ma non credo che sia l'unico o il principale motivo di disinteresse...piuttosto una conseguenza


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> vedi che meccanismi strani ?
> io non lo avevo mai controllato e non è che avessi mai avuto disinteresse per lui
> anche lui lo prendeva come una cosa di disinteresse, non capisco
> essere sereni lo prendete come una mancanza di interesse?


Quando una persona tradisce sa che sta facendo una cosa orrenda. Sa di essere un traditore e non gli piace.
Per giustificare a se stesso, prima ancora che al tradito, quello che sta facendo si crea tutta una serie di buone ragioni.
È chiaro che non esistono le BUONE ragioni per fare del male a nessuno, figuriamoci a chi si fida!
Più si prolunga il tradimento più questa opera di colpevolizzazione della vittima si perfeziona.
Ma è un meccanismo usuale perché tutti vogliono sentirsi dalla parte dei buoni.
Avviene in tutte le guerre e in tutti i casi di discriminazione. Le colpe che vengono caricate sulle vittime sono assurde ed esagerate, ma chi gliele attribuisce, per continuare e accentuare la discriminazione, non lo ammetterà mai. Del resto, a forza di essere discriminato, la vittima assumerà atteggiamenti di debolezza, che confermeranno per il discriminante la sua inferiorità, o si ribellerà, confermando così l'indole aggressiva, come previsto dal discriminante.
Pensate a situazioni del passato o del presente a livello mondiale o sociale e vi risulta evidente, basta non essere tra i coinvolti nella discriminazione, in uno o nell'altro ruolo.

Anche nella coppia avviene la stessa cosa. Non è neanche detto che chi appare estremamente comprensivo lo sia, può essere un modo per mantenere il rapporto asimmetrico.

Soprattutto nei primi tempi dopo la scoperta escono tutte le accuse già pronte.


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona tradisce sa che sta facendo una cosa orrenda. Sa di essere un traditore e non gli piace.
> Per giustificare a se stesso, prima ancora che al tradito, quello che sta facendo si crea tutta una serie di buone ragioni.
> È chiaro che non esistono le BUONE ragioni per fare del male a nessuno, figuriamoci a chi si fida!
> Più si prolunga il tradimento più questa opera di colpevolizzazione della vittima si perfeziona.
> ...


si capisco il meccanismo di autodifesa
ma non so se è risolvibile l'asimmetria
ci sarà sempre magari uno dei due che fa di più o di meno magari a turni
è un po' un venirsi incontro reciproco
certo se l'asimmetria è unilaterale non è sano il rapporto
ma adesso mi è più chiaro grazie


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si capisco il meccanismo di autodifesa
> ma non so se è risolvibile l'asimmetria
> ci sarà sempre magari uno dei due che fa di più o di meno magari a turni
> è un po' un venirsi incontro reciproco
> ...


In molte circostanze l'asimmetria è strutturale quando, ad esempio, si consiglia a una donna di essere casalinga o di accettare un lavoro part-time che non potrà mai diventare full-time e darle indipendenza. Ovviamente chi ha contribuito a mettere la moglie in queste condizioni dirà che non è possibile la separazione perché, per i privilegi :facepalm:riservati alle donne, lui dovrebbe impoverirsi in modo intollerabile. Ma dovrebbe essere evidente dall'esterno che quelle condizioni per un legame indissolubile sono state volute da entrambi, ma chi è sotttomesso è altrettanto chiaro.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Che lui l'ha trascurasse s'era capito benissimo...quello che dovete spiegarmi è il perchè una si deve fare l'amichetto, perchè quest'assioma trascurata=corna! Non poteva spaccargli tutto a casa? Non poteva prendere i figli ed andarsene in albergo a conto del marito? Avrei capito il non amarlo e stare insieme per i figli...ma alla domanda hai un amante avrei risposto si ed invece negare negare sempre e comunque, con l'aggravante di dare dell'insolente al marito per aver potuto fare un insinuazione simile.


Purtroppo credo che per una donna sia più facile ,in tempo di crisi matrimoniale,trovare il passatempo ed il supporto fuori casa. Anch'io la penso cosi:  se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si deve anche urlare eventualmente; ma non tutti i caratteri sono così.Di solito prevale la paraculaggine.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> vedi che meccanismi strani ?
> io non lo avevo mai controllato e non è che avessi mai avuto disinteresse per lui
> anche lui lo prendeva come una cosa di disinteresse, non capisco
> essere sereni lo prendete come una mancanza di interesse?


Mo ,ma se ciò avviene dopo un tradimento scoperto,può significare che si scelga di non vivere continuamente in apprensione e farsene una ragione,ritrovando l'equilibrio ante fatto, ma pure che si decida di ammainare la volontà di recuperare e quindi il volere distaccarsi emotivamente ,per non soffrirci ancora , non riuscendo a gestire il quotidiano con la necessaria serenità. Che poi tu appartenga alla prima categoria mi fa piacere,ma credo che l'effetto indotto "dall'estraniarsi" dal proprio vissuto porti proprio alla lontananza mentale.


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mo ,ma se ciò avviene dopo un tradimento scoperto,può significare che si scelga di non vivere continuamente in apprensione e farsene una ragione,ritrovando l'equilibrio ante fatto, ma pure che si decida di ammainare la volontà di recuperare e quindi il volere distaccarsi emotivamente ,per non soffrirci ancora , non riuscendo a gestire il quotidiano con la necessaria serenità. Che poi tu appartenga alla prima categoria mi fa piacere,ma credo che l'effetto indotto "dall'estraniarsi" dal proprio vissuto porti proprio alla lontananza mentale.


mi è più chiaro grazie
non lo so se sono una o l'altra ma la gelosia estremizzata non mi pare comunque una cosa positiva sicchè liberarsene la vedevo una miglioria... ma ora capisco che possa anche essere il segnale di estraneamento grazie ancora


----------



## Outdider (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che per una donna sia più facile ,in tempo di crisi matrimoniale,trovare il passatempo ed il supporto fuori casa. Anch'io la penso cosi:  se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si deve anche urlare eventualmente; ma non tutti i caratteri sono così.Di solito prevale la paraculaggine.


Paraculaggine hai scritto benissimo, paraculaggine!


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che per una donna sia più facile ,in tempo di crisi matrimoniale,trovare il passatempo ed il supporto fuori casa. Anch'io la penso cosi:  se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si deve anche urlare eventualmente; ma non tutti i caratteri sono così.Di solito prevale la paraculaggine.


invece in molti casi lo dici, lo ripeti, ti incazzi e non cambia niente..La moglie di hIo, glielo ha fatto notare e credo anche mooooolte volte. Ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Mentre altre ......


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> invece in molti casi lo dici, lo ripeti, ti incazzi e non cambia niente..La moglie di hIo, glielo ha fatto notare e credo anche mooooolte volte. Ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Mentre altre ......


Mentre altre prendono la palla al balzo..


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> grazie spleen...  Lei è titolare di quel posto di lavoro.. e l'altra persona è un dipendente di estrema importanza per l'azienda... ieri ho fatto notare che questa situazione, potrebbe ingenerare future difficoltà anche nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare per il verso sperato... Io non so cosa sia corretto fare... Le altre persone della famiglia sono ignare di cosa sia avvenuto e tengono questo loro dipendente sul "palmo della mano". Mia moglie prova vergogna e mi ha chiesto fin da subito di non rendere partecipe la sua famiglia (che lavora con lei) su quanto avvenuto. Ho pensato che, anche se mia moglie comprendesse queste cosa, non sarebbe facile (oltre ai problemi che potrebbe incontrare l'azienda) motivare un suo allontanamento agli altri membri della famiglia. Certo è che se la moglie di lui sapesse quanto avvenuto.. il problema di fiducia non sarebbe più solo il mio.. e la tentazione è fortissima. Ieri sera, al termine di una chiacchierata molto lunga e "distesa" ho fatto notare a mia moglie questo aspetto ed è ho notato che è entrata in serie difficoltà: prima di spegnere la luce e dormire le ho detto: "se avessi avuto una relazione con la mia segretaria e tu l'avessi scoperto... ipotizzando lei come fondamentale per il mio lavoro.. come avresti valutato la mia volontà di tenerla alle dipendenze evitare problemi sul lavoro?"... Mi ha risposto: "*non lo so..*sono situazioni che non ho vissuto.. non so come mi comporterei..".   Ci siamo lasciati così....


da quello che  scrivi sembra che tu sia l'unico  "colpevole" di questa situazione.
Continuo ad essere convinto che ognuno di noi può fare la scelta di tradire o meno, l'importante è sempre essere consapevoli di quello che comporta questa scelta.
Nel caso di tua moglie cosa pensava potesse accadere dopo la scoperta?????
è un suo problema risolvere la questione con il suo dipendente se questa, come penso, è una delle tue priorità per stare sereno e pensare a ricostruire un rapporto.
Troppo facile risponderti non lo so......
Nella tua posizione pretenderei il suo allontanamento dal lavoro e se non avviene saresti certo che il riprovarci sarebbe inutile (tu hai combinato il casino tu lo risolvi).


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> invece in molti casi lo dici, lo ripeti, ti incazzi e non cambia niente..La moglie di hIo, glielo ha fatto notare e credo anche mooooolte volte. Ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Mentre altre ......


È una questione di lealtà. Chissà perché i chiarimenti ed i non detti vengono sviluppati solo dopo,a tradimento avvenuto.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Mat78.. non credo, e farai fatica a convincermi, che potrei riuscire a conquistare mia moglie (o altra donna) mettendole paura o incutendo terrore. la potrei crocifiggere ed aspettare che muoia ma non è la strada che ho deciso di intraprendere. Se mai, e lo sottolineo, la storia andrà avanti voglio stare con una donna di cui fidarmi e che si fidi di me. sarà molto più difficile di quando non ci sono elementi che possono far pensare al contrario. Molte persone che conosco sanno di essere tradite ma non vogliono dimostrarlo.. continuano ad andare avanti solo per inerzia. Io sono disposto a portare avanti il matrimonio ma anche a chiudere le porte.. sono a quel bivio li. Se voglio darmi una possibilità prima di cestinare 17 anni di convivenza/matrimonio devo provare ad immaginare un possibile cambiamento dettato da questa grossa battuta d'arresto. cosa ho da perdere ragionando così? cosa perderei se mi facessi prendere la mano da rancore, odio e tutto quello che facilmente mi può venire in mente ora? .. il matrimonio potrebbe non finire o addirittura rinascere grazie a questo scossone... Finirà con certezza se sto sbagliando le mie valutazioni!
> grazie!


A me sembra che tu sia il solo a voler portare avanti il matrimonio, ho forse dalle tue parole non ho compreso l'interesse di tua moglie.
Fatto stà che ad una tua semplice domanda ti ha risposto "non lo so".
ed è così semplice che non c'è bisogno di trovarsi in quella situazione credimi.


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> da quello che  scrivi sembra che tu sia l'unico  "colpevole" di questa situazione.
> Continuo ad essere convinto che ognuno di noi può fare la scelta di tradire o meno, l'importante è sempre essere consapevoli di quello che comporta questa scelta.
> Nel caso di tua moglie cosa pensava potesse accadere dopo la scoperta?????
> è un suo problema risolvere la questione con il suo dipendente se questa, come penso, è una delle tue priorità per stare sereno e pensare a ricostruire un rapporto.
> ...


Direi che quoto


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


cominciando a farle capire che tu sei la parte "lesa" in questo momento, che deve sforzarsi nel recupero del vostro rapporto seriamente, e se  ritieni che questo debba partire da licenziare l'amante allora deve vedere lei come fare.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Quest'anno abbiamo prenotato una vacanza ad agosto molto costosa. Mia moglie nelle ultime settimane mi ha sempre dichiarato che vedeva tale vacanza come una possibilità di ritagliarci del tempo da soli mentre i bimbi sono gestiti dall'animazione del villaggio. L'importo della vacanza doveva essere saldato qualche giorno fa.. prima di parlare, dopo aver avuto le prove del tradimento, avevo ritirato la mia quota messa nel conto in comune (riprendendomi anche gli importi dell'anticipo). Dopo quanto avvenuto lei ha continuato a ripetere che vedeva in quell'occasione una possibilità di riscoprirsi ed ha mantenuto la sua idea... dopo averle detto che ci poteva andare da sola o con chi voleva, sono ritornato sui miei passi. Ho visto nei suoi occhi qualcosa che non vedevo da tempo.. ho aggiunto questa alle altre possibilità che ho voluto darmi/darle.  Vedremo..
> 
> avevo già programmato di star via 5gg insieme ai bimbi prima di partire per le vacanze con tutta la famiglia. ed ho confermato che farò tali vacanze. Il tipo, nel frattempo è in ferie a 700 km di distanza.. almeno da quanto ne so io.. ma poco male.


Secondo me questo è il tuo "errore", devi decidere tu se la vacanza con lei possa servirti.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> ciao Arula, quando dico parole grosse mi riferisco alla frase che avevo scritto relativamente alla fiducia. in questi giorni (è passata meno di una settimana!) abbiamo parlato anche del fatto di avere necessità di ritagliarci degli spazi. dalla nascita del primo figlio (ormai sono 8 anni) non eravamo MAI usciti soli. Mai. Quattro mesi fa, siamo riusciti, in qualche maniera, a lasciare i bimbi dai suoceri. Abbiamo passato una serata e nottata soli. Mia moglie dice di aver provato quasi un certo imbarazzo nella incapacità di trovare argomenti nuovi di cui parlare.. continuavamo a guardarci intorno come se ci fosse la necessità di controllare dove fossero i bimbi. La serata era andata comunque bene. il giorno dopo i bambini erano entusiasti della serata dai nonni.. mi sembrava di aver visto la luce. si stava pensando di riorganizzarci quando problemi importanti hanno reso i suoceri non più utilizzabili per tale scopo. poco tempo e quel mini lumino si è spento aggiunto alle altre preoccupazioni da parte di mia moglie per la propria situazione famigliare, aziendale, personale etc..  Ieri è venuto fuori il nome di una persona a cui poter pensare di lasciare i bimbi per uscire la sera.. ha detto "a Settembre potremmo contattarla.. si era resa disponibile".* Lei fa progetti per il dopo come se desse per scontato che le cose vadano per il meglio... o magari se lo sta e me lo sta raccontando. Non mi resta che "vivere" per scoprirlo..*


*



*si vede che il tuo comportamento in questo momento gli da questa sensazione.
forse dovresti essere più "chiaro" su quello che pensi sull'accaduto e delle conseguenze relative


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Luglio 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> Ciao Arula,
> quando l'ho messa di fronte allo stato delle cose le avevo detto: "ora aspetto una risposta sul fatto che vuoi stare con me o vuoi che ci separiamo".  In una situazione di difficoltà come eravamo, sommata a quanto lei aveva fatto, aspettarsi che mi cadesse in ginocchio di fronte dicendomi che mi amava e non riusciva a vivere senza di me mi avrebbe fatto sorridere. Da li abbiamo iniziato a parlare del punto raggiunto dalla relazione e da cosa fosse mancato (e ne parliamo tutte le sere aggiungendo e scavando ogni volta). Magari dico una banalità.. ma le ho fatto notare che da mesi non ha aggiunto più un "mi piace" sulle foto che carico.. mie con i figli.. Non vi dico quante cose mi erano venute in mente... e ieri lei mi ha dichiarato che caricavo foto mie e dei bimbi e mai di noi quattro insieme.. non l'ho mai "taggata" e dice che aveva l'impressione che "la volessi escludere".. E' ridicolo.. mi rendo conto che sto parlando del nulla.. ma in questi momenti si guarda pure in che verso ci si lava i denti..
> 
> La paura che io non possa reggere è legata al fatto che lei ritiene il suo sgarro indicibile e non accettabile..mi ha detto che non spetta a lei sminuire quanto è avvenuto.. ha dichiarato frasi del tipo "non ho mai tradito nessuno in vita mia e mai ho pensato di farlo a te".. ma l'ha fatto. Quanto ha fatto non si cancellerà.. questo è certo.. ma il punto è quello che si riuscirà (se si riuscirà) a riscrivere insieme. La sua intenzione la vedo... si alza la mattina alle 4 per lavoro e finisce gli ultimi pezzi alle 21.30. a quell'ora ho sonno io che non faccio i suoi orari con i suoi ritmi. Ma in queste sere si siede sul divano con me e parliamo di noi esprimendo cosa non andava, chiarendo piccoli dubbi, raccontandoci in maniera aperta cosa non andava.. Il dubbio sulla sua sincerità non riuscirò a togliermelo in qualche giorno.. per cui mi conviene credere che lo sia..


Mi ti rendi conto dei discorsi di tua moglie?????? mi sembra una 15 enne.
Poi il buttarti addosso tutto il peso della ricostruzione dopo averti tradito è inconcepibile.
Cominciasse lei a fare le cose che gli chiedi (come licenziare il suo amante parlandone con la famiglia e che cazzo.)


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2017)

Mi sembra che tu e tua moglie parliate continuamente delle cause che hanno portato al suo tradimento e per niente del fatto che probabilmente sarebbe bastato sedersi una sera per un'ora per affrontare l'argomento ed iniziare a  risolverlo, non necessariamente in maniera positiva. Ha prevalso da parte sua la comodità di poter approfittare di un dipendente carino per soddisfare i propri bisogni senza dover affrontare discorsi che avrebbero evidenziato anche le sue mancanze (non solo le tue) e rischiavano di diventare discussioni sgradevoli. Una volta messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità ha snocciolato la storiella precotta tutta d'un fiato arricchendola di volta in volta con nuovi e più dettagliati particolari. Tu, dal canto tuo, stai facendo di tutto per mantenere la situazione dentro i binari della tranquillità. Ti stai raccontando la storiella dell'homo sapiens al cubo, come nuovo esemplare della specie, capace di gestire con ragionevolezza anche le situazioni più difficili. Nessuna volontà, da parte sua di allontanare (in qualsiasi modo) il dipendente. Ma il suo matrimonio, che importanza ha nella scala dei valori di questa donna? Lavora per vivere meglio con la propria famiglia e con se stessa, oppure per divertimento? Per quanto riguarda te, credo che in cima alla scala dei tuoi valori, al primo posto ci sia il fatto di non essere il cornuto nel vostro ambiente. Qualunque cosa per evitare quest'onta. La  vittima, il cornuto, il coglione.....Non sei un cornutello. Lamusica è finita, la giostra si è fermata. Scendi e combatti. In qualunque modo.


----------



## insane (27 Luglio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> ... Tu, dal canto tuo, stai facendo di tutto per mantenere la situazione dentro i binari della tranquillità. Ti stai raccontando la storiella dell'homo sapiens al cubo, come nuovo esemplare della specie, capace di gestire con ragionevolezza anche le situazioni più difficili.
> 
> ... Lamusica è finita, la giostra si è fermata. Scendi e combatti. In qualunque modo....


Maestro!


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu e tua moglie parliate continuamente delle cause che hanno portato al suo tradimento e per niente del fatto che probabilmente sarebbe bastato sedersi una sera per un'ora per affrontare l'argomento ed iniziare a  risolverlo, non necessariamente in maniera positiva. Ha prevalso da parte sua la comodità di poter approfittare di un dipendente carino per soddisfare i propri bisogni senza dover affrontare discorsi che avrebbero evidenziato anche le sue mancanze (non solo le tue) e rischiavano di diventare discussioni sgradevoli. Una volta messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità ha snocciolato la storiella precotta tutta d'un fiato arricchendola di volta in volta con nuovi e più dettagliati particolari. Tu, dal canto tuo, stai facendo di tutto per mantenere la situazione dentro i binari della tranquillità. Ti stai raccontando la storiella dell'homo sapiens al cubo, come nuovo esemplare della specie, capace di gestire con ragionevolezza anche le situazioni più difficili. Nessuna volontà, da parte sua di allontanare (in qualsiasi modo) il dipendente. Ma il suo matrimonio, che importanza ha nella scala dei valori di questa donna? Lavora per vivere meglio con la propria famiglia e con se stessa, oppure per divertimento? Per quanto riguarda te, credo che in cima alla scala dei tuoi valori, al primo posto ci sia il fatto di non essere il cornuto nel vostro ambiente. Qualunque cosa per evitare quest'onta. La  vittima, il cornuto, il coglione.....Non sei un cornutello. Lamusica è finita, la giostra si è fermata. Scendi e combatti. In qualunque modo.


Un altro fulgido esempio di traditore che ha perso la scommessa e non vuole pagare il debito di gioco.
Domanda:
In tutto il pianeta terra non esiste nessuno in grado di ricoprire il ruolo del dipendente montone,anche un pelino meno bravo,ma privo dell'opzione scopereccia?dategli un mese per cercarsi un altro posto,dopodiché,aria.
Se non lo fa,fai scoppiare la bomba.
Questa si sta comportando come se avesse fatto una riga  di mezzo millimetro al parafango della macchina del marito e lo carica pure della colpa.
Boh


----------



## Outdider (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un altro fulgido esempio di traditore che ha perso la scommessa e non vuole pagare il debito di gioco.
> Domanda:
> In tutto il pianeta terra non esiste nessuno in grado di ricoprire il ruolo del dipendente montone,anche un pelino meno bravo,ma privo dell'opzione scopereccia?dategli un mese per cercarsi un altro posto,dopodiché,aria.
> Se non lo fa,fai scoppiare la bomba.
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mentre altre prendono la palla al balzo..


 la palla??:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È una questione di lealtà. Chissà perché i chiarimenti ed i non detti vengono sviluppati solo dopo,a tradimento avvenuto.


non sempre, come dicevo spesso viene sottovalutato lo scontento che si manifesta. Le avvisaglie in molte situazioni ci sono, eccome


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un altro fulgido esempio di traditore che ha perso la scommessa e non vuole pagare il debito di gioco.
> Domanda:
> In tutto il pianeta terra non esiste nessuno in grado di ricoprire il ruolo del dipendente montone,anche un pelino meno bravo,ma privo dell'opzione scopereccia?dategli un mese per cercarsi un altro posto,dopodiché,aria.
> Se non lo fa,fai scoppiare la bomba.
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Outdider (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> QUOTO


Ciao solopersempre


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> QUOTO


Ciao,Solo,come procede?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Luglio 2017)

Bene.  E male.
Vi leggo, ma non intervengo, 
Oggi è un giorno particolare, questa sera o domani vi aggiorno .
Scusatemi ma non sono in vena.
Un abbraccio a tutti voi.


----------



## Outdider (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Bene.  E male.
> Vi leggo, ma non intervengo,
> Oggi è un giorno particolare, questa sera o domani vi aggiorno .
> Scusatemi ma non sono in vena.
> Un abbraccio a tutti voi.


Stai su...un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Mat78 (28 Luglio 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu e tua moglie parliate continuamente delle cause che hanno portato al suo tradimento e per niente del fatto che probabilmente sarebbe bastato sedersi una sera per un'ora per affrontare l'argomento ed iniziare a  risolverlo, non necessariamente in maniera positiva. Ha prevalso da parte sua la comodità di poter approfittare di un dipendente carino per soddisfare i propri bisogni senza dover affrontare discorsi che avrebbero evidenziato anche le sue mancanze (non solo le tue) e rischiavano di diventare discussioni sgradevoli. Una volta messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità ha snocciolato la storiella precotta tutta d'un fiato arricchendola di volta in volta con nuovi e più dettagliati particolari. Tu, dal canto tuo, stai facendo di tutto per mantenere la situazione dentro i binari della tranquillità. Ti stai raccontando la storiella dell'homo sapiens al cubo, come nuovo esemplare della specie, capace di gestire con ragionevolezza anche le situazioni più difficili. Nessuna volontà, da parte sua di allontanare (in qualsiasi modo) il dipendente. Ma il suo matrimonio, che importanza ha nella scala dei valori di questa donna? Lavora per vivere meglio con la propria famiglia e con se stessa, oppure per divertimento? Per quanto riguarda te, credo che in cima alla scala dei tuoi valori, al primo posto ci sia il fatto di non essere il cornuto nel vostro ambiente. Qualunque cosa per evitare quest'onta. La  vittima, il cornuto, il coglione.....Non sei un cornutello. Lamusica è finita, la giostra si è fermata. Scendi e combatti. In qualunque modo.


È ovvio che la moglie ci sguazzi, visto che il marito ha dato solo un buffetto sia alla moglie che all'amante. Giustamente la moglie vedendo che lui l'ha presa così bene è  ovvio che faccia come dice lei. Non ha nessun tipo di conseguenze. Sono giorni che continuo a ripetere che deve fare qualcosa, altrimenti si ritrova nuovamente cornuto, ma i filosofi del forum dicono che è sbagliato.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Bene.  E male.
> Vi leggo, ma non intervengo,
> Oggi è un giorno particolare, questa sera o domani vi aggiorno .
> Scusatemi ma non sono in vena.
> Un abbraccio a tutti voi.


Solopersempre, stai tranquillo che tutto passa credimi, e appena ricomincerai a vivere, ti renderai conto che sarà solo un brutto ricordo questo periodo, ma devi reagire e non stare fermo.


----------



## insane (28 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sempre, come dicevo spesso viene sottovalutato lo scontento che si manifesta. Le avvisaglie in molte situazioni ci sono, eccome


Si ma dai, il broncio e le "avvisaglie" si danno a 10 anni quando si e' bambini (magari un po' viziati).

A 30-40 anni si e' abbastanza maturi per -affrontare- i problemi senza giocare a dare i segnali, che magari l'altro non ha la minima capacita' di cogliere a causa del lavoro/figli/stress di vario tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2017)

Ma non è mica una guerra!
Se si vuole una persona si cerca di capire.
Magari poi dopo aver capito di capisce che non la si vuole più.
Ma non è che ci vogliono punizioni. Ci vuole riparazione. 

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giustizia_riparativa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2017)

Il problema è che per riparare chi ha tradito deve ammettere di aver sbagliato. Ma è tanto difficile, dopo tutte le costruzioni per giustificare e mostrizzare il tradito.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è mica una guerra!
> Se si vuole una persona si cerca di capire.
> Magari poi dopo aver capito di capisce che non la si vuole più.
> Ma non è che ci vogliono punizioni. Ci vuole riparazione.
> ...


Ma guarda che non si parla di fare una guerra. Devi far capire a chi ha tradito cos'ha fatto, la sofferenza che ha causato (anche se non lo capirà in pieno). Non deve capire chi è stato tradito ma chi ha tradito! Con i buffetti o con il mettersi a 90 non riesci a far capire cosa ha combinato. Devi urlargli in faccia il tuo disgusto, devi fargli sentire la tua mancanza, altrimenti tornerà a tradirti appena lo perdoni, perché non ha avuto conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non si parla di fare una guerra. Devi far capire a chi ha tradito cos'ha fatto, la sofferenza che ha causato (anche se non lo capirà in pieno). Non deve capire chi è stato tradito ma chi ha tradito! Con i buffetti o con il mettersi a 90 non riesci a far capire cosa ha combinato. Devi urlargli in faccia il tuo disgusto, devi fargli sentire la tua mancanza, altrimenti tornerà a tradirti appena lo perdoni, perché non ha avuto conseguenze.


Il legame causa-effetto non è certamente tra il perdonare o il non perdonare, ma deriva dalla comprensione delle cause che va fatta insieme.
Per me prevalentemente si tratta di cause individuali e una terapia aiuta. Ma il tradito ha bisogno di capire anche per non farsi carico, anche in modo del tutto fantasioso, da tradito di responsabilità che non gli competono.
Questo, però, non ha nulla a che fare con il porsi in una posizione di poliziotto, giudice e secondino perché altrettanto fuorviante.
E di tradimento me ne intendo.:unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Si ma dai, il broncio e le "avvisaglie" si danno a 10 anni quando si e' bambini (magari un po' viziati).
> 
> A 30-40 anni si e' abbastanza maturi per -affrontare- i problemi senza giocare a dare i segnali, che magari l'altro non ha la minima capacita' di cogliere a causa del lavoro/figli/stress di vario tipo.


No io sto parlando proprio di comunicazione, di cose dette. Non di bronci.Per avvisaglie intendo quel disinteresse o assenza mentale .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un altro fulgido esempio di traditore che ha perso la scommessa e non vuole pagare il debito di gioco.
> Domanda:
> In tutto il pianeta terra non esiste nessuno in grado di ricoprire il ruolo del dipendente montone,anche un pelino meno bravo,ma privo dell'opzione scopereccia?dategli un mese per cercarsi un altro posto,dopodiché,aria.
> Se non lo fa,fai scoppiare la bomba.
> ...


ti avevo quotato sul l'altro post. Ma ora vorrei esprimere la mia esperienza. Questo è per 
(NOTELOGIURO )
Io al collega di mia moglie, lo avevo intimato di dare le dimissioni.   Oppure avrei raccontato tutto a sua moglie. Inoltre gli dissi di non permettersi mai più di contattare
Mia moglie  E così fu dopo una settimana  D'altro canto mia moglie dopo la scoperta, ha interrotto immediatamente qualsiasi contatto con lui.  Era il minimo che poteva fare mia moglie per cercare di riparare .
Pensa che nonostante tutto ieri mi sono separato. 
Un mese fa mia moglie mi confesso che il suo collega le mando un e-mail in ufficio
Chiedendo come stava.
E lei le risponde dicendogli di non contattarmi  mai più , ho rovinato tutto.
Lasciami in pace .
Ho letto e-mail  a sua insaputa ed era vero.
Ho contattato la moglie e con prove in mano 
Ho spiegato tutto quello che hanno fatto.
Ho rovinato un altra famiglia con figli ? Si 
Ma non lo voluto io. Lo avevo avvertito .

Io , ma perché sono io , e comprendo che ogni uno agisce come crede,  al tuo posto le avrei detto o si dimette , o tu lasci l'azienda di famiglia. Se veramente ci tieni a me devi scegliere. Punto senza ma.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> ti avevo quotato sul l'altro post. Ma ora vorrei esprimere la mia esperienza. Questo è per
> (NOTELOGIURO )
> Io al collega di mia moglie, lo avevo intimato di dare le dimissioni.   Oppure avrei raccontato tutto a sua moglie. Inoltre gli dissi di non permettersi mai più di contattare
> Mia moglie  E così fu dopo una settimana  D'altro canto mia moglie dopo la scoperta, ha interrotto immediatamente qualsiasi contatto con lui.  Era il minimo che poteva fare mia moglie per cercare di riparare .
> ...


Scusami se te lo chiedo,ma tendo a far confusione.
Non è tuo figlio che,tempo prima,sorprese tua moglie all'uscita di un motel con un altro uomo e non ebbe il coraggio di dirtelo?


----------



## Outdider (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami se te lo chiedo,ma tendo a far confusione.
> Non è tuo figlio che,tempo prima,sorprese tua moglie all'uscita di un motel con un altro uomo e non ebbe il coraggio di dirtelo?


Anch'io ricordo così...confesso dopo che il padre sorprese la madre a letto con il tizio. Meglio non scavi a fondo perchè chissà cosa viene fuori...


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anch'io ricordo così...confesso dopo che il padre sorprese la madre a letto con il tizio. Meglio non scavi a fondo perchè chissà cosa viene fuori...


No,era solo per capire,perché se è così,le due vicende non sono paragonabili.
La sua ormai ex,aveva un atreggiamento da seriale,magari ora non lo è più,ma chi può dirlo.
Viceversa,questa,a quanto è dato sapere,per quanto stronza e superficiale,ha avuto solo questa relazione.
In tutti i casi,anch'io non accetterei il proseguire della loro assidua frequentazione al lavoro.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anch'io ricordo così...confesso dopo che il padre sorprese la madre a letto con il tizio. Meglio non scavi a fondo perchè chissà cosa viene fuori...





trilobita ha detto:


> No,era solo per capire,perché se è così,le due vicende non sono paragonabili.
> La sua ormai ex,aveva un atreggiamento da seriale,magari ora non lo è più,ma chi può dirlo.
> Viceversa,questa,a quanto è dato sapere,per quanto stronza e superficiale,ha avuto solo questa relazione.
> In tutti i casi,anch'io non accetterei il proseguire della loro assidua frequentazione al lavoro.


quello che confesso mio figlio , era un altro.
Che io sicuramente non avrei mai scoperto.
È successe 8 o 9 mesi prima della mia scoperta con in questo caso collega.
Con il primo è stato solo sesso che per altro non soddisfacente, con il secondo ciò è collega, si è fatta trascinare dall suo corteggiamento.


----------



## Outdider (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,era solo per capire,perché se è così,le due vicende non sono paragonabili.
> La sua ormai ex,aveva un atreggiamento da seriale,magari ora non lo è più,ma chi può dirlo.
> Viceversa,questa,a quanto è dato sapere,per quanto stronza e superficiale,ha avuto solo questa relazione.
> In tutti i casi,anch'io non accetterei il proseguire della loro assidua frequentazione al lavoro.


Ma scusa perchè uno dovrebbe lasciare il lavoro? La moglie poteva dire di no ed invece ha deciso per quello che le conveniva al momento. Chi è seriale non rinuncia facilmente alla scappatella. La moglie ha troncato subito o è stata più accorta nei sui movimenti? Chissà quante altre volte l'ha fatto e non è stata sgamata.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma scusa perchè uno dovrebbe lasciare il lavoro? La moglie poteva dire di no ed invece ha deciso per quello che le conveniva al momento. Chi è seriale non rinuncia facilmente alla scappatella. La moglie ha troncato subito o è stata più accorta nei sui movimenti? Chissà quante altre volte l'ha fatto e non è stata sgamata.


Questo  è il brutto.
Ti devi accontentare della versione,del traditore,bugiardo per definizione.
Viene da pensare che se una è abituata a prendere il primo che fa sangue e portarselo in motel,è  ben difficile che sia un caso isolato,ma senza prove...


----------



## Outdider (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo  è il brutto.
> Ti devi accontentare della versione,del traditore,bugiardo per definizione.
> Viene da pensare che se una è abituata a prendere il primo che fa sangue e portarselo in motel,è  ben difficile che sia un caso isolato,ma senza prove...


Intanto 2 volte l'ha beccata...uno lui ed una suo figlio e lei non ha negato! Se ci avesse perso più tempo appresso a sua moglie ne avrebbe scoperto altre a mio avviso...quando arrivi ad utilizzare il motel vuol dire che ha già un atteggiamento sicuro e consolidato, vuol dire che vuole godersi bene ogni momento in comodità.


----------



## insane (29 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma scusa perchè uno dovrebbe lasciare il lavoro?


Per me per due motivi. Uno, per dare un segnale forte al proprio compagno "ufficiale", per fargli capire che si da piu' importanza alla voglia di ricucire rapporto che si sta disintegrando che al proprio lavoro. Come dice Palahniuk, "You are not your job"

Due, per provare sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire una bomba che cade nella propria vita, per capire cosa vuol dire perdere qualcosa di cui si era tutto sommato "sicuri"

Non vuoi farlo? Bene, quella e' la porta


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me per due motivi. Uno, per dare un segnale forte al proprio compagno "ufficiale", per fargli capire che si da piu' importanza alla voglia di ricucire rapporto che si sta disintegrando che al proprio lavoro. Come dice Palahniuk, "You are not your job"
> 
> Due, per provare sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire una bomba che cade nella propria vita, per capire cosa vuol dire perdere qualcosa di cui si era tutto sommato "sicuri"
> 
> Non vuoi farlo? Bene, quella e' la porta


quoto tutto


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me per due motivi. Uno, per dare un segnale forte al proprio compagno "ufficiale", per fargli capire che si da piu' importanza alla voglia di ricucire rapporto che si sta disintegrando che al proprio lavoro. Come dice Palahniuk, "You are not your job"
> 
> Due, per provare sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire una bomba che cade nella propria vita, per capire cosa vuol dire perdere qualcosa di cui si era tutto sommato "sicuri"
> 
> Non vuoi farlo? Bene, quella e' la porta


Devo dedurre,visto che a suo tempo glissasti alla domanda,che la tua ex moglie non ha lasciato il posto di lavoro e continua a frequentare il pischello


----------



## insane (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Devo dedurre,visto che a suo tempo glissasti alla domanda,che la tua ex moglie non ha lasciato il posto di lavoro e continua a frequentare il pischello


Sto aspettando che mi chiami l'avvo per l'udienza, secondo te? Che frequenti lui o una mandria di migranti (visto che qua siamo pieni) fotte sega


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Sto aspettando che mi chiami l'avvo per l'udienza, secondo te? Che frequenti lui o una mandria di migranti (visto che qua siamo pieni) fotte sega


Nooooo.
Intendevo che lo frequenta perché sono ancora colleghi,non che lo veda in privato.
Ma a domanda,rispose?
Oppure fece orecchie da mercante?
Nel senso,quando la ponesti davanti all'out out,fu chiara nel rispondere no,o non rispose?


----------



## insane (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nooooo.
> Intendevo che lo frequenta perché sono ancora colleghi,non che lo veda in privato.
> Ma a domanda,rispose?


Rispose, disse di no, ma tanto ormai la frittata era stata gia' girata


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quello che confesso mio figlio , era un altro.
> Che io sicuramente non avrei mai scoperto.
> È successe 8 o 9 mesi prima della mia scoperta con in questo caso collega.
> Con il primo è stato solo sesso che per altro non soddisfacente, con il secondo ciò è collega, si è fatta trascinare dall suo corteggiamento.


ciao "solo" e spero solo per poco
vedi purtroppo tu e tua moglie avevate due obiettivi diversi.
tu da quando scrivi cercavi nel rapporto il "noi" e con tutte le tue forze hai cercato sempre di metterlo al primo posto.
l'obiettivo di tuo moglie (almeno negli ultimi anni) era l'"io" e la prova di questo e che nonostante fosse stata scoperta in motel da tuo figlio appena ha visto che le acque non si sono agitate ha instaurato una nuova relazione con un collega.
Bastava dirtelo in tempo utile ed avresti potuto fare una scelta serena (anche perché come già scritto penso che le storie di tua moglie non siano solo limitate a queste due nell'ultimo anno). 
Il fatto di restare soli per non soffrire di nuovo penso che sia un pensiero  dettata dal rendersi conto che la persona che per anni hai avuto al tuo fianco non era quella che tu avevi "idealizzato".
Continua a vivere la tua vita con serenità lasciando aperta la porta dell'amore vere.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Dina74 (2 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che per una donna sia più facile ,in tempo di crisi matrimoniale,trovare il passatempo ed il supporto fuori casa. Anch'io la penso cosi:  se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si deve anche urlare eventualmente; ma non tutti i caratteri sono così.Di solito prevale la paraculaggine.


Se lavora e ha figli piccoli non è detto che sia più facile trovare il passatempo...anzi!

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quello che confesso mio figlio , era un altro.
> Che io sicuramente non avrei mai scoperto.
> È successe 8 o 9 mesi prima della mia scoperta con in questo caso collega.
> Con il primo è stato solo sesso che per altro non soddisfacente, con il secondo ciò è collega, si è fatta trascinare dall suo corteggiamento.


questo non lo avevo capito, pensavo fosse lo stesso. Capisco che ti sia crollato il mondo addosso, però meglio sia venuto fuori tutto. La prima scoperta da tuo figlio proprio squallida.


----------



## trilobita (2 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Se lavora e ha figli piccoli non è detto che sia più facile trovare il passatempo...anzi!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Perciò se lo trovano sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ciao "solo" e spero solo per poco
> vedi purtroppo tu e tua moglie avevate due obiettivi diversi.
> tu da quando scrivi cercavi nel rapporto il "noi" e con tutte le tue forze hai cercato sempre di metterlo al primo posto.
> l'obiettivo di tuo moglie (almeno negli ultimi anni) era l'"io" e la prova di questo e che nonostante fosse stata scoperta in motel da tuo figlio appena ha visto che le acque non si sono agitate ha instaurato una nuova relazione con un collega.
> ...


ciao delfino.
Lei non sapeva che suo figlio la vista uscire 
Dal motel
Non è stato facile per mio figlio portarsi questo segreto per tutti questi mesi.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (2 Agosto 2017)

Scusatemi ragazzi , questo è il 3d  di 
TE LO GIURO  non voglio occupare il suo spazio


----------



## stany (3 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Se lavora e ha figli piccoli non è detto che sia più facile trovare il passatempo...anzi!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Il passatempo al lavoro proprio per la comodità ed i tempi che si ritagliava.....non avevo capito che avesse un figlio di otto anni! In ogni caso piccoli o grandi,quando una madre (o un padre) tradisce il coniuge tradisce anche i figli,per me.....perché mette a repentaglio l'equilibrio e l'armonia (anche solo di facciata) familiare ,scatenando reazioni imprevedibili. Io son sempre per parlare chiaro,ma evidentemente per chi vuole tutto (famiglia,figli,amante), questo è il comportamento paraculo molto diffuso.


----------



## Dina74 (3 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il passatempo al lavoro proprio per la comodità ed i tempi che si ritagliava.....non avevo capito che avesse un figlio di otto anni! In ogni caso piccoli o grandi,quando una madre (o un padre) tradisce il coniuge tradisce anche i figli,per me.....perché mette a repentaglio l'equilibrio e l'armonia (anche solo di facciata) familiare ,scatenando reazioni imprevedibili. Io son sempre per parlare chiaro,ma evidentemente per chi vuole tutto (famiglia,figli,amante), questo è il comportamento paraculo molto diffuso.


Io sottolineavo solo che a livello di tempo non è scontato che sia la donna ad avere più modo e tempi. Poi se uno ce ha l'indole traditrice il modo lo trova sicuro...uomo o donna non fa differenza. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (4 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Io sottolineavo solo che a livello di tempo non è scontato che sia la donna ad avere più modo e tempi. Poi se uno ce ha l'indole traditrice il modo lo trova sicuro...uomo o donna non fa differenza.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo. ..anche secondo me si tratta di indole; devi esserci portato: Sotterfugi,frottole, cuore in gola per mascherare una domanda che venga ritenuta inquisitoria.....non è per caratteri tranquilli e semplici!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo. ..anche secondo me si tratta di indole; devi esserci portato: Sotterfugi,frottole, cuore in gola per mascherare una domanda che venga ritenuta inquisitoria.....non è per caratteri tranquilli e semplici!


Per alcune persone scarsamente emotive può costituire una motivazione.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Scusatemi ragazzi , questo è il 3d  di
> TE LO GIURO  non voglio occupare il suo spazio


fatemi sapere se c'è un OT da spostare


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcune persone scarsamente emotive può costituire una motivazione.


Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie ,era abbastanza emotiva; direi quasi fanciullesca nell'esporre le proprie esperienze. Credo si tratti di doppiezza di carattere ,cosa che abbastanza irrazionalmente faccio risalire al segno zodiacale.Del resto, non tutto è spiegabile attraverso la razionalità,soprattutto un tradimento!


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Agosto 2017)

Notelogiuro ha detto:


> chi di voi mi sa consigliare come distaccarsi momentaneamente dalla moglie senza avere immediate ripercussioni sui propri figli? credo che sarebbe utile un allontanamento fisico.. ma gli impatti sui bimbi (che non hanno mai assistito ad una litigata tra noi) sarebbe inevitabile e magari non recuperabile... ma non ho esperienza in merito..


io ce l'ho l'esperienza...I figli dopo qualche mese se riesci ad essere presente ed intelligente si abitueranno. A me è successo. Le vedo quando voglio e mi godo solo bei momenti. Il tuo problema principale e te lo dico col cuore da esperto cornuto amico mio: SEI TU. Allontanati da quella casa, fai sapere alla famiglia cosa ha fatto tua moglie xchè lei se la sta sfangando di brutto invece deve assumersi le responsabilità delle sue azioni, così come si divertiva a gambe aperte adesso deve soffrire a culo stretto!
Non inseguirla, non riconquistarla, cambia look taglio di capelli, esci con gli amici, non farti sentire e se devi parlare con lei parla solo dei vostri figli. Che muova il culo lei adesso e si faccia in 4 per riconquistarti e darti prova che tiene a te e solo a te.
Resta immobile, non scoparla più, sii scostante, devi essere incazzato e deluso, cazzo!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (8 Agosto 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io ce l'ho l'esperienza...I figli dopo qualche mese se riesci ad essere presente ed intelligente si abitueranno. A me è successo. Le vedo quando voglio e mi godo solo bei momenti. Il tuo problema principale e te lo dico col cuore da esperto cornuto amico mio: SEI TU. Allontanati da quella casa, fai sapere alla famiglia cosa ha fatto tua moglie xchè lei se la sta sfangando di brutto invece deve assumersi le responsabilità delle sue azioni, così come si divertiva a gambe aperte adesso deve soffrire a culo stretto!
> Non inseguirla, non riconquistarla, cambia look taglio di capelli, esci con gli amici, non farti sentire e se devi parlare con lei parla solo dei vostri figli. Che muova il culo lei adesso e si faccia in 4 per riconquistarti e darti prova che tiene a te e solo a te.
> Resta immobile, non scoparla più, sii scostante, devi essere incazzato e deluso, cazzo!


quoto tutto 
Io lo sto facendo , mi viene spontaneo , 
E proprio non capisco te. 
So che non la vuoi perdere, e la ami , ma credo che a tutto ci sia un limite.


----------



## h1o (9 Agosto 2017)

che steriia triste... come la mia 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quoto tutto
> Io lo sto facendo , mi viene spontaneo ,
> E proprio non capisco te.
> So che non la vuoi perdere, e la ami , ma credo che a tutto ci sia un limite.


cosa non capisci?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie ,era abbastanza emotiva; direi quasi fanciullesca nell'esporre le proprie esperienze. Credo si tratti di doppiezza di carattere ,cosa che abbastanza irrazionalmente faccio risalire al segno zodiacale.Del resto, non tutto è spiegabile attraverso la razionalità,soprattutto un tradimento!


Esporre le esperienze non significa né viverle emotivamente, né comunicare le emozioni.
Lo stile fanciullesco ironico maschera questa cosa. Lo so bene. Me ne sono sposata uno.


----------



## ologramma (9 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esporre le esperienze non significa né viverle emotivamente, né comunicare le emozioni.
> Lo stile fanciullesco ironico maschera questa cosa. Lo so bene. *Me ne sono sposata uno*.


si puo dire così?
Era meglio che stavo zitto eh:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> si puo dire così?
> Era meglio che stavo zitto eh:sonar:


Perché non ti piace?


----------



## ologramma (9 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ti piace?


ho vedi che ho detto una cosa non corretta
ma te lo sei sposato o sposata?
Lo sai che il mio forte non è l'italiano :sbatti:


----------



## zanna (9 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ti piace?


:cooldue:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (9 Agosto 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> cosa non capisci?


scusami Riccardo 
Ti ho quotato, ma il resto era riferito a ( notelogiuro ) 
non capisco il suo comportamento, sarò io strano? Non lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho vedi che ho detto una cosa non corretta
> ma te lo sei sposato o sposata?
> Lo sai che il mio forte non è l'italiano :sbatti:


Hai ragione. Sai che nemmeno lo vedevo? :nuke:


----------



## ologramma (10 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sai che nemmeno lo vedevo? :nuke:


se lo leggevo ieri sera almeno dormivo tranquillo anche con sto caldo:sonar:


----------



## riccardo1973 (10 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> scusami Riccardo
> Ti ho quotato, ma il resto era riferito a ( notelogiuro )
> non capisco il suo comportamento, sarò io strano? Non lo so.


dopo i 40 anni ho smesso di capire gli altri...ora cerco di capire me, non che sia più semplice ma sicuramente più utile!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (10 Agosto 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo i 40 anni ho smesso di capire gli altri...ora cerco di capire me, non che sia più semplice ma sicuramente più utile!


io sto cercando di capire lei ( mia moglie )
ecco ho copiato alcune tue parole, nel tuo 3d


Non è facile, specialmente quando sono solo, mi arrivano le immagini di lei come in un film, con lui mentre si baciano si perdono negli sguardi, fanno l'amore....Fino a quando dico:" BASTA!, basta farti del male, vivi il dolore e l'angoscia, ma riparti. Non fermarti sull'orgoglio di uomo, non crearci un castello di rabbia e astio." 

Mi rivedo in queste parole, unica differenza,
Non dico basta! 
Ci sei riuscito? Se è si , dopo quando tempo?


----------



## trilobita (11 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io sto cercando di capire lei ( mia moglie )
> ecco ho copiato alcune tue parole, nel tuo 3d
> 
> 
> ...


La mia scelta,a suo tempo,mi impedi' di verificare questa situazione,ma spesso mi sono chiesto se avessimo deciso di ripartire a cosa sarei andato incontro.
Più che i film di cosa hanno fatto assieme,che è immaginabile ma sicuro,sono le insicurezze indotte che ingigantiscono di volta in volta,nel momento dell'intimita'.
Qualsiasi cosa avessimo intimamente affrontato assieme,la domanda sarebbe sorta spontanea:"Ora starà pensando che lui la faceva godere di più?Che lui lo faceva meglio?"
E visto che a suo tempo ero stato messo in panchina,anche se a mia insaputa,la risposta è rimane ovvia.
Il titolare gioca meglio del panchinaro....
Magari lei non avrebbe neanche minimamente pensato a lui in quei momenti,ma la certezza è un'altra cosa.


----------



## riccardo1973 (11 Agosto 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io sto cercando di capire lei ( mia moglie )
> ecco ho copiato alcune tue parole, nel tuo 3d
> 
> 
> ...


la loro storia è durata qualche mese nel 2015 ed io seppi tutto nel 2016, dopo alti e bassi e tutto un percorso in salita da gennaio di quest'anno vivo per conto mio rifacendomi una vita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2017)

Mi sorprende sempre come gli uomini la mettano sul piano competitivo sessuale.
Io credo che ciò che coinvolge in una relazione sia l'aspetto emotivo, un certo modo di guardare, parlare e far sentire che non c'entra nulla con l'abilità sessuale.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sorprende sempre come gli uomini la mettano sul piano competitivo sessuale.
> Io credo che ciò che coinvolge in una relazione sia l'aspetto emotivo, un certo modo di guardare, parlare e far sentire che non c'entra nulla con l'abilità sessuale.


Per le donne è importante la parte emotiva e la passione, per noi uomini forse non ci crederete, ma conta oltre che la parte che ho scritto prima anche il lato sessuale. Per noi è importante far star bene una donna anche a letto. Come ho detto molte volte, per queste ragioni è difficile per noi uomini perdonare un tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sorprende sempre come gli uomini la mettano sul piano competitivo sessuale.
> Io credo che ciò che coinvolge in una relazione sia l'aspetto emotivo, un certo modo di guardare, parlare e far sentire che non c'entra nulla con l'abilità sessuale.


Non cadere nel tranello di pensare che le donne siano esenti da questa modalità di pensiero maschile

Diciamo che hanno il loro onesto 50% di responsabilità, a voler essere magnanimi

Non di rado ho letto anche qui di figure maschili probabilmente evanescenti financo insignificanti sotto mille profili, ma elevati quasi a "Dei" da talune donne per gli alttributi di cui ti sorprendi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non cadere nel tranello di pensare che le donne siano esenti da questa modalità di pensiero maschile
> 
> Diciamo che hanno il loro onesto 50% di responsabilità, a voler essere magnanimi
> 
> Non di rado ho letto anche qui di figure maschili probabilmente evanescenti financo insignificanti sotto mille profili, ma elevati quasi a "Dei" da talune donne per gli alttributi di cui ti sorprendi.


Io ne ricordo una.
Poi se si arriva dal deserto l'acqua è champagne.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sorprende sempre come gli uomini la mettano sul piano competitivo sessuale.
> Io credo che ciò che coinvolge in una relazione sia l'aspetto emotivo, un certo modo di guardare, parlare e far sentire che non c'entra nulla con l'abilità sessuale.


Non vedo molte differenze tra i due sessi, ma se dovessi fare un'analisi statistica x indole e natura la donna si coinvolge molto più con il cuore le emozioni i sentimenti, l'uomo ragiona con i testicoli e tradisce più per sesso, poi si sono le eccezioni. Forse è più semplice perdonare una scappatella di sesso? più difficile perdonare una storia di cuore? Mettiamoci l'ego maschile che viene messo in discussione al pensiero della propria donna soddisfatta da un altro uomo, non so, forse siamo simili, forse siamo rimasti animali in competizione, il maschio territoriale con molte donne da soddisfare, manca Piero Angela e abbiamo il documentario pronto!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2017)

Visto che ho quotato [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] provo a spiegare il mio pensiero. 
Certo che la parte sessuale in una relazione è importante. Quello che non è importante, parlo da donna e per come la vivo io, non è il paragone su come lo fa l'Amante o il compagno, sulle dimensioni, su quanto si gode. Quello che spinge sono le emoZioni (non parlo di sentimenti amore ecc ecc) ma appunto le emozioni, l'attesa, l'incontro.
E in questo averlo più lungo e farmi avere un orgasmo in più non è rilevante


----------



## trilobita (12 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che ho quotato [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] provo a spiegare il mio pensiero.
> Certo che la parte sessuale in una relazione è importante. Quello che non è importante, parlo da donna e per come la vivo io, non è il paragone su come lo fa l'Amante o il compagno, sulle dimensioni, su quanto si gode. Quello che spinge sono le emoZioni (non parlo di sentimenti amore ecc ecc) ma appunto le emozioni, l'attesa, l'incontro.
> E in questo averlo più lungo e farmi avere un orgasmo in più non è rilevante


E questo è accettabile.
Tu la vivi così.
Te la sentiresti di dire che tutto lo scibile femminile mentre è in intimità con il partner ufficiale,non pensa all'amante?
Nessuno ha parlato di dimensioni,io parlavo di momenti topici.
Una relazione extra interrotta nel suo massimo vigore,perché scoperta,è chiaro che è interrotta solo fisicamente.
Ogni movimento,espressione,verrà soppesata ed interpretata dal parner tradito,nel periodo successivo alla scoperta.
Una moglie pensierosa che guarda con lo sguardo fisso fuori dalla finestra,può essere interpretata come nostalgica e malinconica delle emozioni provate con l'amante.
Magari sta pensando a tutt'altro.
Ma la sofferenza per il partner tradito esiste comunque...
Ah,a proposito,avere un orgasmo io lo classificherei tra le emozioni...ma,io sono io...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E questo è accettabile.
> Tu la vivi così.
> Te la sentiresti di dire che tutto lo scibile femminile mentre è in intimità con il partner ufficiale,non pensa all'amante?
> Nessuno ha parlato di dimensioni,io parlavo di momenti topici.
> ...


Ma chi  ha parlato di non sofferenza del partner? Il mio era un non capire perché si pensa alla parte sessuale.
Non so quanto sia scindibile io so che non  mi è mai successe di essere a letto con mio marito e pensare all'altro. Perché avrei dovuto farlo se in quel momento ero esattamente dove volevo essere e con chi volevo essere?
Poi non dico che sia sempre così, anzi so che non lo è ma può anche esserlo. 
Questo non sminuisce in alcun modo il dolore del tradito


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi  ha parlato di non sofferenza del partner? Il mio era un non capire perché si pensa alla parte sessuale.
> Non so quanto sia scindibile io so che non  mi è mai successe di essere a letto con mio marito e pensare all'altro. Perché avrei dovuto farlo se in quel momento ero esattamente dove volevo essere e con chi volevo essere?
> Poi non dico che sia sempre così, anzi so che non lo è ma può anche esserlo.
> Questo non sminuisce in alcun modo il dolore del tradito


Ognuno è fatto a modo suo e penso che spesso le interferenze ci siano, ma non credo sulle misure o altri aspetti aritmetici.


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sorprende sempre come gli uomini la mettano sul piano competitivo sessuale.
> Io credo che ciò che coinvolge in una relazione sia l'aspetto emotivo, un certo modo di guardare, parlare e far sentire che non c'entra nulla con l'abilità sessuale.


Beh......devo essere un uomo ma l'abilità sessuale e l'intensità del godere per me hanno un peso eccome ,i tempi del "non lo faccio per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio" credo sia passato da tempo.Un partner sessualmente abile e di generose misure fa capolino anche nei discorsi e talvolta nelle fantasie tra donne.Avere un amante sessualmente formidabile che si contrappone ad un partner mediocre ,non giurerei che non faccia fare qualche sospiro anche in momenti poco opportuni.Sessualmente parlando mio marito ricorda i pompini dell'amante come superlativi ,mi pare abbastanza ovvio che quel confronto gli faccia capolino anche quando è con me .Si è condannato alla maledizione del pompino perfetto e ad accontentarsi del surrogato.Porello....
L'amante di mio marito non si faceva problemi ad umiliare sessualmente il marito,raccontando alcuni loro particolari intimi a mio marito ,lo faceva anche con termini veramente meschini.
Probabilmemte era il solito trucco per esaltare l'amante di turno ma l'accento da parte di lei cadeva comunque anche su quell'aspetto.Cioe,un amante te lo puoi veramente fare solo perché ti attrae sessualmente e non solo perché emotivamente lo senti affine.
Che poi leggendo qui i minimi termini di rispetto  anche nel tradimento mi rendo conto che mio marito se la sia trovata veramente "di classe"non ci piove ,ma il confronto sessuale lo si fa eccome.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh......devo essere un uomo ma l'abilità sessuale e l'intensità del godere per me hanno un peso eccome ,i tempi del "non lo faccio per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio" credo sia passato da tempo.Un partner sessualmente abile e di generose misure fa capolino anche nei discorsi e talvolta nelle fantasie tra donne.Avere un amante sessualmente formidabile che si contrappone ad un partner mediocre ,non giurerei che non faccia fare qualche sospiro anche in momenti poco opportuni.Sessualmente parlando mio marito ricorda i pompini dell'amante come superlativi ,mi pare abbastanza ovvio che quel confronto gli faccia capolino anche quando è con me .Si è condannato alla maledizione del pompino perfetto e ad accontentarsi del surrogato.Porello....
> L'amante di mio marito non si faceva problemi ad umiliare sessualmente il marito,raccontando alcuni loro particolari intimi a mio marito ,lo faceva anche con termini veramente meschini.
> Probabilmemte era il solito trucco per esaltare l'amante di turno ma l'accento da parte di lei cadeva comunque anche su quell'aspetto.Cioe,un amante te lo puoi veramente fare solo perché ti attrae sessualmente e non solo perché emotivamente lo senti affine.
> Che poi leggendo qui i minimi termini di rispetto  anche nel tradimento mi rendo conto che mio marito se la sia trovata veramente "di classe"non ci piove ,ma il confronto sessuale lo si fa eccome.


A me non passerebbe per la testa perché so quanto conto io in una relazione. So bene che cambia tutto se cambio io, anche con la stessa persona.
Comunque uno che mi decantasse i pompini di chicchessia, fossero pure i miei, con me avrebbe chiuso.


----------



## Lostris (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh......devo essere un uomo ma l'abilità sessuale e l'intensità del godere per me hanno un peso eccome ,i tempi del "non lo faccio per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio" credo sia passato da tempo.Un partner sessualmente abile e di generose misure fa capolino anche nei discorsi e talvolta nelle fantasie tra donne.Avere un amante sessualmente formidabile che si contrappone ad un partner mediocre ,non giurerei che non faccia fare qualche sospiro anche in momenti poco opportuni.Sessualmente parlando mio marito ricorda i pompini dell'amante come superlativi ,mi pare abbastanza ovvio che quel confronto gli faccia capolino anche quando è con me .Si è condannato alla maledizione del pompino perfetto e ad accontentarsi del surrogato.Porello....
> L'amante di mio marito non si faceva problemi ad umiliare sessualmente il marito,raccontando alcuni loro particolari intimi a mio marito ,lo faceva anche con termini veramente meschini.
> Probabilmemte era il solito trucco per esaltare l'amante di turno ma l'accento da parte di lei cadeva comunque anche su quell'aspetto.Cioe,un amante te lo puoi veramente fare solo perché ti attrae sessualmente e non solo perché emotivamente lo senti affine.
> Che poi leggendo qui i minimi termini di rispetto  anche nel tradimento mi rendo conto che mio marito se la sia trovata veramente "di classe"non ci piove ,ma il confronto sessuale lo si fa eccome.


A me fa specie che tu sappia che lui pensi ai pompini dell'amante come superlativi.

Se il mio tradimento fosse scoperto certe cose non le direi mai. 

Il confronto sessuale temo anch'io sia inevitabile... non necessariamente di contrapposizione negativo/positivo, quanto proprio in termini di differenze. E il pensiero va a diversi aspetti a seconda di ciascuno.. ma di norma sono pensieri che uno si fa in solitaria.

Mi è capitato di pensare ad un altro in quei momenti ed è una cosa terribile da stare male, ma non ha nulla a che vedere con i confronti o i paragoni. 
E sospettare che lui mentre sta con me pensa ad un'altra è altrettanto una merda. 

Io non ne sono molto capace, ma credo che ci siano persone in grado di separare le cose e vivere al 100% il sesso con una persona, indipendentemente da quanto possano essere coinvolte altrove.


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non passerebbe per la testa perché so quanto conto io in una relazione. So bene che cambia tutto se cambio io, anche con la stessa persona.
> Comunque uno che mi decantasse i pompini di chicchessia, fossero pure i miei, con me avrebbe chiuso.


Non è uno,è mio marito al quale avevo espressamente domandato cosa avesse  "trovato" sessualmente e non un suo spontaneo decantare,anzi,non è stato facile per lui.
L'opzione di non rispondere non ce l'aveva e io non ho problemi a sapere questi tipi di particolari.
Cosi come mi ha descritto qualche flop ,non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto omettere ciò che aveva funzionato.
Non ho problemi a dire e ad ascoltare qualunque argomento con lui,come ci siamo detti tutto dopo il fatto,non vedo perché dover accantonare l'aspetto sessuale che sicuramente ha avuto un ruolo determinante ed attrattivo.
Avrebhe anche potuto essere quello il problema tra di noi.Non lo era ma se lo fosse stato ,se non ne avessimo parlato non avremmo nemmeno eventualmente potuto tentare di migliorare.


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me fa specie che tu sappia che lui pensi ai pompini dell'amante come superlativi.
> 
> Se il mio tradimento fosse scoperto certe cose non le direi mai.
> 
> ...


Ma perché non lo diresti mai?
Per te o per lui? 
Non parlarne significa voler continuare a tenere un angolo buio per se e non è l'ideale  si vuole cercare di ricominciare su nuove basi.
Lui ha risposto ciò che io gli ho chiesto.Gli è pesato ma è stato sincero anche se attribuisce quel ricordo così intenso al periodo di astinenza che vivevamo quindi sospetta che la fame gli abbia fatto apprezzare il pasto più della sostanza .
Fa parte delle confessioni e delle confidenze,perché vi disturbano così tanto? Ma poi,cosa aggiunge il non dire una cosa che magari è  stata importante  è la paura di scoprirsi o la paura che l'altro non regga?
Io reggo benissimo e non ho problemi ad ammettere che se uno si fa l'amante è d'obbligo che lo scoparci o fare altro gli piaccia ed alcune cose possono essere state meglio con l'amante che non con il legittimo.


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me fa specie che tu sappia che lui pensi ai pompini dell'amante come superlativi.
> 
> Se il mio tradimento fosse scoperto certe cose non le direi mai.
> 
> ...


Vedi,ammetti che il paragone ti viene in mente ma non lo diresti mai.Da tradita ti dico che a me viene in mente eccome che tu il paragone lo potresti fare quindi preferisco sapere su cosa lo fai,se mi dici che non ci pensi manco per niente non ti credo manco morta e penso che mi prendi per i fondelli.Se tutto era meglio con me ,che cazzo te lo fai a fare l'amante.


----------



## trilobita (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi,ammetti che il paragone ti viene in mente ma non lo diresti mai.Da tradita ti dico che a me viene in mente eccome che tu il paragone lo potresti fare quindi preferisco sapere su cosa lo fai,se mi dici che non ci pensi manco per niente non ti credo manco morta e penso che mi prendi per i fondelli.Se tutto era meglio con me ,che cazzo te lo fai a fare l'amante.


O
MIO 
DIO
Mistral!
Il tuo pensievo è così...così...come potvei definivlo...ecco..pvimovdiale....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi,ammetti che il paragone ti viene in mente ma non lo diresti mai.Da tradita ti dico che a me viene in mente eccome che tu il paragone lo potresti fare quindi preferisco sapere su cosa lo fai,se mi dici che non ci pensi manco per niente non ti credo manco morta e penso che mi prendi per i fondelli.Se tutto era meglio con me ,che cazzo te lo fai a fare l'amante.


Parlo per me
Io non riesco a dire che il sesso era meglio. Era tutto il resto che mi coinvolgeva e l'amore non c'entra nulla 
Sono lontani i tempi in cui facevo sesso con mio marito ma ho ricordi molto piacevoli di un'intesa costruita negli anni. 
Non parliamo di misure. Li proprio sono un disastro. Non mi ci metto neanche a pensare chi ce l'ha più lungo più largo. 
L'idea che mi tradisci perché lei fa i pompini meglio di me mi farebbe chiudere la storia all'istante. Ma anche il fatto che me lo dici


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non è uno,è mio marito al quale avevo espressamente domandato cosa avesse  "trovato" sessualmente e non un suo spontaneo decantare,anzi,non è stato facile per lui.
> L'opzione di non rispondere non ce l'aveva e io non ho problemi a sapere questi tipi di particolari.
> Cosi come mi ha descritto qualche flop ,non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto omettere ciò che aveva funzionato.
> Non ho problemi a dire e ad ascoltare qualunque argomento con lui,come ci siamo detti tutto dopo il fatto,non vedo perché dover accantonare l'aspetto sessuale che sicuramente ha avuto un ruolo determinante ed attrattivo.
> Avrebhe anche potuto essere quello il problema tra di noi.Non lo era ma se lo fosse stato ,se non ne avessimo parlato non avremmo nemmeno eventualmente potuto tentare di migliorare.


Ma in una relazione decennale il problema possono essere i pompini?!


----------



## Lostris (14 Agosto 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché non lo diresti mai?[/FONT][/FONT]





mistral ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Per te o per lui? [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non parlarne significa voler continuare a tenere un angolo buio per se e non è l'ideale si vuole cercare di ricominciare su nuove basi.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Lui ha risposto ciò che io gli ho chiesto.Gli è pesato ma è stato sincero anche se attribuisce quel ricordo così intenso al periodo di astinenza che vivevamo quindi sospetta che la fame gli abbia fatto apprezzare il pasto più della sostanza .[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Fa parte delle confessioni e delle confidenze,perché vi disturbano così tanto? Ma poi,cosa aggiunge il non dire una cosa che magari è stata importante è la paura di scoprirsi o la paura che l'altro non regga?[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Io reggo benissimo e non ho problemi ad ammettere che se uno si fa l'amante è d'obbligo che lo scoparci o fare altro gli piaccia ed alcune cose possono essere state meglio con l'amante che non con il legittimo.


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Gli angoli bui esistono sempre... pensare di conoscere tutto di una persona, di quello che ha vissuto e di come lo ha fatto è pura follia.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]
Nell'ambito di una relazione non mi sognerei mai di chiedere dettagli di natura sessuale o sentimentale di precedenti storie. Certe cose si dicono, magari emergono nei discorsi, ma finisce lì.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]E nemmeno avrei la presunzione di essere per l'altro il top in tutti gli aspetti. Potrei sperarlo, certo.. ma c'è sempre di meglio al mondo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Io posso comprendere che nell'accecamento che segue la scoperta di un tradimento una possibile reazione sia la frenesia di sapere tutto, ogni minuzioso dettaglio di ciò che si è provato, di come lo si è vissuto, di quello che si è fatto.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma sapere che fa godere con la lingua come nessuno mai, o che ce l'ha grosso e corto, lungo e obliquo ecc ecc non significa nulla. Non aiuta a capire nulla. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]
Serve solo ad alimentare una curiosità morbosa di momenti che tanto colui che è stato tradito non potrà avere mai. Perché non sono suoi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]È ingiusto, certo. È meschino e vile. È una merda, come no. È orribile.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma questo è. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]E io certi dettagli non li direi mai, per rispetto di tutte le persone coinvolte. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Sia che si provi a ricostruire sia che non se ne abbia intenzione. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Scusa la franchezza eh, ma uno che si concentra su come l'altro me la leccava, piuttosto che su come mi faceva sentire, non mette a fuoco il problema.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SFUIText]
[/FONT]


----------



## Lostris (14 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi,ammetti che il paragone ti viene in mente ma non lo diresti mai.Da tradita ti dico che a me viene in mente eccome che tu il paragone lo potresti fare quindi preferisco sapere su cosa lo fai,se mi dici che non ci pensi manco per niente non ti credo manco morta e penso che mi prendi per i fondelli.*Se tutto era meglio con me ,che* *cazzo te lo fai a fare l'amante*.


[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non è che viene in mente proprio il paragone.... più che altro è consapevolezza delle differenze dei propri partner. E questa è inevitabile averla.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]
Come dicevo, comunque, non necessariamente questo implica un giudizio di valore.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text]
[FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Secondo me c'è un'errore di prospettiva nel voler sapere questo genere di cose... Vedi il grassetto.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Il tradimento in realtà ha pochissimo a che fare con il tradito. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Sarebbe come dire che se una è una bomba a letto, bellissima, intelligentissima, e ...issima allora non corre rischi. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Come se fosse una regola che gli amanti fossero sempre "più".. (fighi, ricchi, intelligenti, giovani ecc ecc) dei partner ufficiali e che in questo "più" si trovi alla fine e più facilmente il senso del tradimento.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Da qui forse lo sgomento di chi si trova tradito con una persona che invece è "meno".[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh......devo essere un uomo ma l'abilità sessuale e l'intensità del godere per me hanno un peso eccome ,i tempi del "non lo faccio per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio" credo sia passato da tempo.Un partner sessualmente abile e di generose misure fa capolino anche nei discorsi e talvolta nelle fantasie tra donne.Avere un amante sessualmente formidabile che si contrappone ad un partner mediocre ,non giurerei che non faccia fare qualche sospiro anche in momenti poco opportuni.Sessualmente parlando mio marito ricorda i pompini dell'amante come superlativi ,mi pare abbastanza ovvio che quel confronto gli faccia capolino anche quando è con me .Si è condannato alla maledizione del pompino perfetto e ad accontentarsi del surrogato.Porello....
> L'amante di mio marito non si faceva problemi ad umiliare sessualmente il marito,raccontando alcuni loro particolari intimi a mio marito ,lo faceva anche con termini veramente meschini.
> Probabilmemte era il solito trucco per esaltare l'amante di turno ma l'accento da parte di lei cadeva comunque anche su quell'aspetto.Cioe,un amante te lo puoi veramente fare solo perché ti attrae sessualmente e non solo perché emotivamente lo senti affine.
> Che poi leggendo qui i minimi termini di rispetto  anche nel tradimento mi rendo conto che mio marito se la sia trovata veramente "di classe"non ci piove ,ma il confronto sessuale lo si fa eccome.


Già chiedere il confronto sessuale (lui era meglio, lui era bravo, ma come ma dove, ma quanto) ti fa partire sconfitta in partenza

Perché i confronti puoi pure vincerli tutti, ma ogni vittoria è una bestemmia, con allegato un "ma allora PERCHÉ??"

È il meccanismo degli sconfitti in partenza, e mi dispiace dirlo.

Ma sono pronto a smentirmi, se un tradito/a viene qui e scrive:

"Sono stato tradito/a , ho chiesto al mio partner se leccava meglio l'altro, ha detto che son più bravo/a io.. ho festeggiato una notte intera suonando il clacson x le vie del centro"

Ma nessuno, pur "vincitore", scriverà mai questo.

Perché questo è il meccanismo degli sconfitti in partenza, dove paradosso vuole che ogni "vittoria" sia una beffarda sconfitta, perché lascia ancor più incazzati


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me
> Io non riesco a dire che il sesso era meglio. Era tutto il resto che mi coinvolgeva e l'amore non c'entra nulla
> Sono lontani i tempi in cui facevo sesso con mio marito ma ho ricordi molto piacevoli di un'intesa costruita negli anni.
> Non parliamo di misure. Li proprio sono un disastro. Non mi ci metto neanche a pensare chi ce l'ha più lungo più largo.
> L'idea che mi tradisci perché lei fa i pompini meglio di me mi farebbe chiudere la storia all'istante. Ma anche il fatto che me lo dici


Ma noooo )
Non mi ha tradita per via dei pompini,ci mancherebbe ,quello è solo un aspetto ed è sicuramente il meno rilevante .È un discorso saltato fuori durante uno di tanti confronti a 360 gradi dove ne è uscito nero su molti fronti .Il sesso attivo non gli riusciva molto bene ,quello passivo decisamente meglio.Almeno nel cunniligus ha avuto qualche soddisfazione,non che quando li faceva con me soffrisse ,anzi 
Il confronto si è basato anche su altri mille aspetti che esulavano dal sesso e dalla fisicità in generale.
Cioè ,va bene se si entra nella sfera emotiva e tra le motivazioni mi dice che gli piaceva come lo faceva sentire importante ,come lo metteva al centro ,come lo ritenesse maturo ma non va bene se si toccano gli aspetti fisici? Mah....per me sononutti aspetti concatenati


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Gli angoli bui esistono sempre... pensare di conoscere tutto di una persona, di quello che ha vissuto e di come lo ha fatto è pura follia.[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non è che viene in mente proprio il paragone.... più che altro è consapevolezza delle differenze dei propri partner. E questa è inevitabile averla.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]
> Come dicevo, comunque, non necessariamente questo implica un giudizio di valore.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma noooo )
> Non mi ha tradita per via dei pompini,ci mancherebbe ,quello è solo un aspetto ed è sicuramente il meno rilevante .È un discorso saltato fuori durante uno di tanti confronti a 360 gradi dove ne è uscito nero su molti fronti .Il sesso attivo non gli riusciva molto bene ,quello passivo decisamente meglio.Almeno nel cunniligus ha avuto qualche soddisfazione,non che quando li faceva con me soffrisse ,anzi
> Il confronto si è basato anche su altri mille aspetti che esulavano dal sesso e dalla fisicità in generale.
> Cioè ,va bene se si entra nella sfera emotiva e tra le motivazioni mi dice che gli piaceva come lo faceva sentire importante ,come lo metteva al centro ,come lo ritenesse maturo ma non va bene se si toccano gli aspetti fisici? Mah....per me sononutti aspetti concatenati


Ti dico una cosa che ti farà incalzare 
Non è che non va bene è che quelle cose le faceva con un'altra donna e per  quel che mi riguarda quel rappporto resta tra me e lei nel rispetto di quella persona esattamente come il mio rapporto con mio marito resta tra di noi.
Nessuno si è mai sognato di domandarmi come me la lecca mio marito o se il suo cazzo è più grosso del suo. Anche perché mi sarei rivestita e me ne sarei andata


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in una relazione decennale il problema possono essere i pompini?!


Ma non ti fissare sui pompini che non c'entrano proprio nulla.È solo un aspetto come lo sono mille altri ed era volto al discorso sui paragoni che possono esserci .Cinsono anche se non si dicono.
Perché non avrei dovuto chiedergli sessualmente che cosa avesse trovato in lei?
Non amo struggermi in tanti se e ma,chiedo e basta.
Francoff se non sbaglio volle sapere se l'amante della moglie veniva dentro e se i pompini terminassero in bocca .Consapevole di ciò ,ha provato lo schifo ed il disagio di vederla baciare i loro figli .Secondo me Anche queste rivelazioni servono,o digerisci la cosa o la rifiuti e te ne vai o la rifiuti ma resti alzando muri.
Anche io ho voluto sapere se ci fosse un rischio concreto di trovarmi tra 10 anni lesioni da  papilloma in gola qual'ora anche lui avesse praticato cunnilingus a lei.Specialmente  visto che la "signora" ama volare di fiore in fiore.Con la mia bocca bacio anche i miei figli,ho diritto di chiedere ed avere risposte perché in questo caso non è una questione che riguarda solo lui e l'altra è io potrei ritrovarmi con la parte marcia dei loro piaceri.


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa che ti farà incalzare
> Non è che non va bene è che quelle cose le faceva con un'altra donna e per  quel che mi riguarda quel rappporto resta tra me e lei nel rispetto di quella persona esattamente come il mio rapporto con mio marito resta tra di noi.
> Nessuno si è mai sognato di domandarmi come me la lecca mio marito o se il suo cazzo è più grosso del suo. Anche perché mi sarei rivestita e me ne sarei andata


Mah,una che umiliava e sputtanava  anche sessualmente con l'amante il marito ,dubito che anche solo inconsciamente abbia guadagnato tutto questo rispetto da parte di mio marito.
In ogni caso nessuno gongolava raccontando aspetti piacevoli o sgradevoli,eranondiscorsi a 360 gradi.
L'altra ha chiesto a lui più volte come andavano sessualmente le cose tra noi e com'ero io.
Come vedi non tutte le/gli amanti sono maestri di galateo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,una che umiliava e sputtanava  anche sessualmente con l'amante il marito ,dubito che anche solo inconsciamente abbia guadagnato tutto questo rispetto da parte di mio marito.
> In ogni caso nessuno gongolava raccontando aspetti piacevoli o sgradevoli,eranondiscorsi a 360 gradi.
> L'altra ha chiesto a lui più volte come andavano sessualmente le cose tra noi e com'ero io.
> Come vedi non tutte le/gli amanti sono maestri di galateo.


Il problema non sono le amanti ma chi permette loro di essere così
Già detto che sapere che mio marito permetta domande su di me e risponda ad esse o vada con una donna che sputtana suo marito a letto mi farebbe chiudere all'istante?
Sono cose tue quel momenti e non permetti a nessuno di farci entrare anche me


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non sono le amanti ma chi permette loro di essere così
> Già detto che sapere che mio marito permetta domande su di me e risponda ad esse o vada con una donna che sputtana suo marito a letto mi farebbe chiudere all'istante?
> Sono cose tue quel momenti e non permetti a nessuno di farci entrare anche me


Infatti lei era piuttosto contrariata del suo non volerle dire nulla di me e tacitarla con un "non sono fatti tuoi"
Se avesse avuto un solo particolare intimo specie se sgradevole si di me,me lo avrebbe sbattuto in faccia quando ha fatto partire  il massacro verso lui.
Mio marito è gelosissimo di tutto ciò che mi riguarda ,mi farebbe veramente strano se avesse rivelato cose intime.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti lei era piuttosto contrariata del suo non volerle dire nulla di me e tacitarla con un "non sono fatti tuoi"
> Se avesse avuto un solo particolare intimo specie se sgradevole si di me,me lo avrebbe sbattuto in faccia quando ha fatto partire  il massacro verso lui.


Ma ha continuato a vederla. Questo a me basterebbe 
Ma non siamo tutte uguali e non penso esista un giusto e sbagliato


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> L'altra ha chiesto a lui più volte come andavano sessualmente le cose tra noi e com'ero io.
> Come vedi non tutte le/gli amanti sono maestri di galateo.


Purtroppo.. questo è un atteggiamento che è stato consentito dalla persona che in quel momento le stava accanto (ahimè, tuo marito)

Se io mi fossi azzardato a chiedere una cosa simile a una qualsiasi Delle donne con cui ho avuto intimità, sarei stato trattato come un pezzente.

E avrebbero fatto bene a trattarmi cosi

Si è ciò che chi ci sta accanto ci consente di essere

Sempre


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non sono le amanti ma chi permette loro di essere così
> Già detto che sapere che mio marito permetta domande su di me e risponda ad esse o vada con una donna che sputtana suo marito a letto mi farebbe chiudere all'istante?
> Sono cose tue quel momenti e non permetti a nessuno di farci entrare anche me


Sul come lui abbia potuto continuare a frequentarla pur vedendola nei suoi comportamenti nei confronti del marito ,non ultimo ricevere  l'amante a casa loro e proporre il lettone per stare comodi,rimane un mistero anche per me .Prima ed anche ora un conportamento simile lo fceva vomitare come lo faceva vomitare la persona che lo attuava.Evidentemente durante non si rendeva conto di fare parte della stessa merda.Mistero


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo.. questo è un atteggiamento che è stato consentito dalla persona che in quel momento le stava accanto (ahimè, tuo marito)
> 
> Se io mi fossi azzardato a chiedere una cosa simile a una qualsiasi Delle donne con cui ho avuto intimità, sarei stato trattato come un pezzente.
> 
> ...


Ma le risposte sono state "non sono fatti tuoi " e successiva incazzatura di lei.


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ha continuato a vederla. Questo a me basterebbe
> Ma non siamo tutte uguali e non penso esista un giusto e sbagliato


L'ho già scritto che è stato un emerito coglione vero?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto che è stato un emerito coglione vero?


Si 
Ma resti con lui esattamente come lui non approvava le domande ma continuava a vederla
Vuol dire che quelle domande alla fine non lo infastidivano più di tanto e che a te non infastidisce così tanto  il suo atteggiamento da coglione,
Probabilmente io tollererei cose che per te sarebbero intollerabili


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma le risposte sono state "non sono fatti tuoi " e successiva incazzatura di lei.


E successiva trombata la volta dopo.
Io mi sarei rivestita e tanti saluti


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ha continuato a vederla. Questo a me basterebbe
> Ma non siamo tutte uguali e non penso esista un giusto e sbagliato


Ti dirò  di più ,da perfetto imbecille,anziché chiudere e andare il più lontano possibile,queste rosicate di lei secondo me lo gratificavano pure.
Infatti il lasciarla a briglia sciolta ha confezionato l'epilogo da cane bastonato che ho già descritto.
Ma come alla fine ne è uscito lui (male) è cosa buona e giusta .La cosa sbagliata è come ne è uscita lei...


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E successiva trombata la volta dopo.
> Io mi sarei rivestita e tanti saluti


Dimentichi i pompini


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non ti fissare sui pompini che non c'entrano proprio nulla.È solo un aspetto come lo sono mille altri ed era volto al discorso sui paragoni che possono esserci .Cinsono anche se non si dicono.
> Perché non avrei dovuto chiedergli sessualmente che cosa avesse trovato in lei?
> Non amo struggermi in tanti se e ma,chiedo e basta.
> Francoff se non sbaglio volle sapere se l'amante della moglie veniva dentro e se i pompini terminassero in bocca .Consapevole di ciò ,ha provato lo schifo ed il disagio di vederla baciare i loro figli .Secondo me Anche queste rivelazioni servono,o digerisci la cosa o la rifiuti e te ne vai o la rifiuti ma resti alzando muri.
> Anche io ho voluto sapere se ci fosse un rischio concreto di trovarmi tra 10 anni lesioni da  papilloma in gola qual'ora anche lui avesse praticato cunnilingus a lei.Specialmente  visto che la "signora" ama volare di fiore in fiore.Con la mia bocca bacio anche i miei figli,ho diritto di chiedere ed avere risposte perché in questo caso non è una questione che riguarda solo lui e l'altra è io potrei ritrovarmi con la parte marcia dei loro piaceri.


Ma davvero? 
Voglio dire che tu e francoff (mi deve essere sfuggito) avete la bocca sacra benedetta dal sacro vincolo invece i contatti sessuali con altri vi contaminano e contaminano i vostri partner?
La possibilità di malattie è un'altra questione, si eseguono controlli medici.
Nelle cose che dici è evidente il significato simbolico.
Io sono la prima a percepire il valore simbolico della relazione d'amore e la sacralità ecc.
Ma non può derivare dal contrasto con l'indegnità altrui che comporta una contaminazione che rende, addirittura per trasferimento, insopportabile l'idea di passarla ai figli con baci genitoriali.
È una cosa davvero assurda.


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> Voglio dire che tu e francoff (mi deve essere sfuggito) avete la bocca sacra benedetta dal sacro vincolo invece i contatti sessuali con altri vi contaminano e contaminano i vostri partner?
> La possibilità di malattie è un'altra questione, si eseguono controlli medici.
> Nelle cose che dici è evidente il significato simbolico.
> ...


Cavolo ,certo che sì .
È per lo stesso motivo che in una coppia stabile che si suppone fedele,non ci si pone il problema del preservativo che diventa questione più importante se si va con la prostituta  caricata a bordo strada .
Da quando la promiscuità sessuale non comporta un rischio per la salute?
Ti assicuro che se mio marito sapesse che ingoio sperma  di sconosciuti avrebbe qualche piccolo ma proprio piccolo problema di schifo e timore di beccarsi qualcosa di poco piacevole  grazie alla mio hobby.
Inoltre i controlli medici si fanno quando si sa di essere promiscui ma non mi sovviene come questo sia possibile quando non si è a conoscenza della cosa.Ecco perché poi si chiede fin dove l'altro si sia spinto,proprio per sapere cosa si deve o non deve controllare


----------



## trilobita (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma noooo )
> Non mi ha tradita per via dei pompini,ci mancherebbe ,quello è solo un aspetto ed è sicuramente il meno rilevante .È un discorso saltato fuori durante uno di tanti confronti a 360 gradi dove ne è uscito nero su molti fronti .Il sesso attivo non gli riusciva molto bene ,quello passivo decisamente meglio.Almeno nel cunniligus ha avuto qualche soddisfazione,non che quando li faceva con me soffrisse ,anzi
> Il confronto si è basato anche su altri mille aspetti che esulavano dal sesso e dalla fisicità in generale.
> Cioè ,va bene se si entra nella sfera emotiva e tra le motivazioni mi dice che gli piaceva come lo faceva sentire importante ,come lo metteva al centro ,come lo ritenesse maturo ma non va bene se si toccano gli aspetti fisici? Mah....per me sononutti aspetti concatenati


Il discorso iniziale non era sul confronto verbale tradito/traditore sulle diverse caratteristiche tradito/amante.
Il discorso verteva sulla difficoltà del tradito nel momento in cui decide di riprovare,di non continuare a vedere un retropensiero della moglie fedifraga nei loro momenti intimi.
Che poi le prestazioni e caratteristiche dell'amante siano ininfluenti nel pensiero del tradito,lo trovo quantomeno fantasioso.
Un esempio è Danny.
Mi dispiace tirarlo in ballo,ma,conoscendolo per persona intelligente,capirà che non vi è nulla di morboso nel richiamo alla sua vicenda.
La moglie gli ha detto che il sesso con l'amante superdotato era sublime.
Dal momento in cui ha interrotto bruscamente la relazione causa forza maggiore e non per esaurimento naturale della storia,non ha MAI più fatto sesso con il marito,parliamo di anni,non di settimane....
A mia domanda,Danny rispose che,sì,il dubbio che lei si rifiuti sistematicamente a lui perché il sesso con lui sarebbe lontano anni luce dalle vette raggiunte con l'amante,c'è!!
A questo punto,Danny,tranquillo,qui dicono che sicuramente,certamente,senza dubbio alcuno,non è per quel motivo,anzi,probabilmente hai capito male,qui dicono che se fanno sesso con un superdotato o un minidotato,non lo notano neppure....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma le risposte sono state "non sono fatti tuoi " e successiva incazzatura di lei.


Scusa Mistral.. ma non ti seguo.

Prima non erano fatti suoi, poi Vedendola incazzata allora lo diventavano???


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Cavolo ,certo che sì .
> È per lo stesso motivo che in una coppia stabile che si suppone fedele,non ci si pone il problema del preservativo che diventa questione più importante se si va con la prostituta  caricata a bordo strada .
> Da quando la promiscuità sessuale non comporta un rischio per la salute?
> Ti assicuro che se mio marito sapesse che ingoio sperma  di sconosciuti avrebbe qualche piccolo ma proprio piccolo problema di schifo e timore di beccarsi qualcosa di poco piacevole  grazie alla mio hobby.
> Inoltre i controlli medici si fanno quando si sa di essere promiscui ma non mi sovviene come questo sia possibile quando non si è a conoscenza della cosa.Ecco perché poi si chiede fin dove l'altro si sia spinto,proprio per sapere cosa si deve o non deve controllare


Ma tu non parli di possibili malattie. Per questo non c'è da chiedere. Io non ho chiesto nulla e ho fatto tutti i controlli.
La questione è il disgusto per la promiscuità. È il sentirsi, irrazionalmente, in intimità con un'altra persona, contro la propria volontà, tramite la persona comune. 
Paradossalmente molti traditi avrebbero preferito non fare sesso durante il tradimento.
Ovviamente chi tradisce si sente soggetto e non certo tramite.
Queste sensazioni sono primitive-simboliche. Credo che abbiano a che fare con idee ancestrali e irrazionali sulla contaminazione da parte di altri perché potrebbero inquinare la progenie. Scientificamente non è così, ma certi modi di sentire sono profondi e irrazionali. Forse da questo derivano certe forme di razzismo, ad esempio nei confronti dei neri. 
Ma se si sente così profondamente il disgusto per la promiscuità (io ad esempio lo sento, benché sia consapevole della irrazionalità) ci si allontana definitivamente dal "contaminato", non mi sembra che faccia stare bene sforzarsi di razionalizzare ciò che è irrazionale. Intendo che razionalizzare non fa superare un bel niente.


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa Mistral.. ma non ti seguo.
> 
> Prima non erano fatti suoi, poi Vedendola incazzata allora lo diventavano???


No,non mi sembra che lei abbia elementi intimi miei quindi l'incazzatura deve essersrla tenuta senza ottenere particolari.
Era lei che metteva in piazza il marito


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non parli di possibili malattie. Per questo non c'è da chiedere. Io non ho chiesto nulla e ho fatto tutti i controlli.
> La questione è il disgusto per la promiscuità. È il sentirsi, irrazionalmente, in intimità con un'altra persona, contro la propria volontà, tramite la persona comune.
> Paradossalmente molti traditi avrebbero preferito non fare sesso durante il tradimento.
> Ovviamente chi tradisce si sente soggetto e non certo tramite.
> ...


Io provo disgusto per la promiscuità che mi è stata propinata a mia insaputa e non provo nemmeno a razionalizzarla. La cosa è peggiorata dal tipo di DONNA con la quale ho avuto a che fare tramite mio marito .Non che ci sia un'amante ideale ma questa fa  proprio particolarmente schifo come persona ed aumenta il senso di disgusto .
PS.Io pongo l'accento proprio sulle malattie cacchio.Questa ha il suo giro di divertimenti ,che ne so di chi frequenta


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Invece i baci a gusto misto fanno bene a tutto. Sta stronzata che se lecchi na patata fuori casa poi non baci i figli, é da TSO. Il corrispettivo maschile, considerando il differenziale culturale che purtroppo c'è ancora in Italia, è un po' meno grave ma andrebbe comunque curato a calci nel culo.
Basta una buona igiene orale, e controlli medici costanti. Soprattutto se di amante magari ne hai uno/una solo/a, e non é che vai a mignotte sulla Salaria.
Mi fate un riepilogo di sta storia dei pompini che manco da un po' e non è che posso rileggermi sei mesi di forum?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece i baci a gusto misto fanno bene a tutto. Sta stronzata che se lecchi na patata fuori casa poi non baci i figli, é da TSO. Il corrispettivo maschile, considerando il differenziale culturale che purtroppo c'è ancora in Italia, è un po' meno grave ma andrebbe comunque curato a calci nel culo.
> Basta una buona igiene orale, e controlli medici costanti. Soprattutto se di amante magari ne hai uno/una solo/a, e non é che vai a mignotte sulla Salaria.
> Mi fate un riepilogo di sta storia dei pompini che manco da un po' e non è che posso rileggermi sei mesi di forum?


Ehilà chi si rivede


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece i baci a gusto misto fanno bene a tutto. Sta stronzata che se lecchi na patata fuori casa poi non baci i figli, é da TSO. Il corrispettivo maschile, considerando il differenziale culturale che purtroppo c'è ancora in Italia, è un po' meno grave ma andrebbe comunque curato a calci nel culo.
> Basta una buona igiene orale, e controlli medici costanti. Soprattutto se di amante magari ne hai uno/una solo/a, e non é che vai a mignotte sulla Salaria.
> Mi fate un riepilogo di sta storia dei pompini che manco da un po' e non è che posso rileggermi sei mesi di forum?


azzz mi trovi impreparata


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehilà chi si rivede


Ciao bella, stavo di gironzoli post ferragostani e sono passato a salutare. Vedo che di cornuti nuovi lancia in resta ce ne sono parecchi. Come stai?


Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> azzz mi trovi impreparata


Ciao Fiamma!![emoji4] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece i baci a gusto misto fanno bene a tutto. Sta stronzata che se lecchi na patata fuori casa poi non baci i figli, é da TSO. Il corrispettivo maschile, considerando il differenziale culturale che purtroppo c'è ancora in Italia, è un po' meno grave ma andrebbe comunque curato a calci nel culo.
> Basta una buona igiene orale, e controlli medici costanti. Soprattutto se di amante magari ne hai uno/una solo/a, e non é che vai a mignotte sulla Salaria.
> Mi fate un riepilogo di sta storia dei pompini che manco da un po' e non è che posso rileggermi sei mesi di forum?


Ehilà!!!

Come va in casa con la macchina del pane?? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao Fiamma!![emoji4]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


sei al lavoro o in vacanza ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella, stavo di gironzoli post ferragostani e sono passato a salutare. Vedo che di cornuti nuovi lancia in resta ce ne sono parecchi. Come stai?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


i cornuti sono una specie inestinguibile :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ehilà!!!
> 
> Come va in casa con la macchina del pane?? :carneval:


Sempre uguale. La signora non rinsavisce...

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi fate un riepilogo di sta storia dei pompini che manco da un po' e non è che posso rileggermi sei mesi di forum?


La questione che si pone è questa:

Una bocca di coniuge che si accosta a organo genitale diverso da quello del coniuge, non dovrebbe più baciare il figlio.

Una questione di igiene, credo.. nulla di moralistico


----------



## patroclo (16 Agosto 2017)

CONFESSO!!!!! .....da adolescente sfogliavo riviste pornografiche e per di più leggevo le lettere alla redazione!!!....non mi spiego come mai una in particolare mi ha colpito ( è in sostanza l'unica che ricordo): una donna raccontava del marito che non la soddisfava più e lei per ripicca si era fatta l'amante a cui faceva pompini, in realtà la vendetta vera che sottolineava era che poi tornava a casa e baciava il coniuge senza nemmeno essersi *lavata i denti* ...:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei al lavoro o in vacanza ?


Vacanza. Un mese ai lavori forzati in un posto bellissimo [emoji58] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> i cornuti sono una specie inestinguibile :rotfl:


Infatti ero passato, ho letto un po' in giro e è stato come andare allo zoo. I celoduristi delle cornanoaprescindereésbagliatoh! Arredano sempre.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre uguale. La signora non rinsavisce...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Dovete deluderla, tu e tua figlia.. mettetevi d'accordo 

E mangiategli avidamente in faccia una baguette della Lidl al prossimo pane che prepara.. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> CONFESSO!!!!! .....da adolescente sfogliavo riviste pornografiche e per di più leggevo le lettere alla redazione!!!....non mi spiego come mai una in particolare mi ha colpito ( è in sostanza l'unica che ricordo): una donna raccontava del marito che non la soddisfava più e lei per ripicca si era fatta l'amante a cui faceva pompini, in realtà la vendetta vera che sottolineava era che poi tornava a casa e baciava il coniuge senza nemmeno essersi *lavata i denti* ...:carneval:


Ma infatti quelle cose sono scritte da maschi per i maschi. Figurati se una che deve tornare al natio nido non si fa le abluzioni rituali [emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Dovete deluderla, tu e tua figlia.. mettetevi d'accordo
> 
> E mangiategli avidamente in faccia una baguette della Lidl al prossimo pane che prepara.. :rotfl:


Naaaah! Alla nana piace. Non sono il tipo che cerca scuse. Il pane é stellare. Ho semplicemente eliminato il pane dalla mia dieta. 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vacanza. Un mese ai lavori forzati in un posto bellissimo [emoji58]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


cavoli un mese in un posto bellissimo 
se ti annoi ti do il cambio :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> CONFESSO!!!!! .....da adolescente sfogliavo riviste pornografiche e *per di più leggevo le lettere* *alla redazione*!!!....non mi spiego come mai una in particolare mi ha colpito ( è in sostanza l'unica che ricordo): una donna raccontava del marito che non la soddisfava più e lei per ripicca si era fatta l'amante a cui faceva pompini, in realtà la vendetta vera che sottolineava era che poi tornava a casa e baciava il coniuge senza nemmeno essersi *lavata i denti* ...:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti quelle cose sono scritte da maschi per i maschi. Figurati se una che deve tornare al natio nido non si fa le abluzioni rituali [emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


vuoi dire che per oltre trent'anni ho tenuto dei neuroni occupati per un fake!??!?!??!?!?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cavoli un mese in un posto bellissimo
> se ti annoi ti do il cambio :carneval:


Magari. Ucciderei per annoiarmi. Sto ai lavori forzati.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> vuoi dire che per oltre trent'anni ho tenuto dei neuroni occupati per un fake!??!?!??!?!?


Secondo me si[emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La questione che si pone è questa:
> 
> Una bocca di coniuge che si accosta a organo genitale diverso da quello del coniuge, non dovrebbe più baciare il figlio.
> 
> Una questione di igiene, credo.. nulla di moralistico


Ma chi lo ha scritto?
Io parlo proprio di malattie esattamente come mi infastidiscono le persone pseudo estranee che baciano e sbavazzano le manine dei neonati che a loro volta si mettono in bocca.
La citazione sullo schifo ed il disagio  di vedere la moglie baciare i loro figli sapendo che poco prima con la bocca trastullava i genitali dell'amante ,è una riflessione di Francoff  ha a che fare con aspetti psicologici più che fisici.
In questo caso citava la bocca ma si possono tirare in ballo anche i genitali visto che molti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento non riescono più ad avere rapporti sessuali proprio per lo stesso disagio che avviene quando si scopre di essere stati condivisi .
Ovvio che il traditore superficialmente pensa che con un buon collutorio tutto torna a posto ma dubito che al tradito basti.
A me personalmente no,ho un senso generale dello schifo abbastanza marcato quindi preferisco leccare chi scelgo io e non chi mi viene propinato per interposta persona,poi figuriamoci,c'è chi va a mignotte in strada e paga pure di più per non usare il preservativo  quindi il mondo è bello perché è vario.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari. Ucciderei per annoiarmi. Sto ai lavori forzati.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao! 

Un mese, in un posto bellissimo, e vorresti annoiarti? 

Come stai?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha scritto?
> Io parlo proprio di malattie esattamente come mi infastidiscono le persone pseudo estranee che baciano e sbavazzano le manine dei neonati che a loro volta si mettono in bocca.
> La citazione sullo schifo ed il disagio  di vedere la moglie baciare i loro figli sapendo che poco prima con la bocca trastullava i genitali dell'amante ,è una riflessione di Francoff  ha a che fare con aspetti psicologici più che fisici.
> In questo caso citava la bocca ma si possono tirare in ballo anche i genitali visto che molti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento non riescono più ad avere rapporti sessuali proprio per lo stesso disagio che avviene quando si scopre di essere stati condivisi .
> ...


Secondo me questo ha a che fare molto più con un discorso di controllo che chissà con quale temutissimo vibrione propinato per interposta persona. Che una persona che si sente tradita, nella fiducia come negli affetti non voglia più accostarsi al talamo col traditore ovviamente ci sta, che il nesso eziologico tra causa ed effetto stia nello schifo della condivisione batteriologica ci sta molto meno. Il discorso per come la vedo io è esclusivamente psicologico, che poi andiamo a focalizzarlo sul povero vibrione sciacquato via dal colluttorio è un altro paio di maniche.
Per inciso, ciao Mistral vedo che io e te siamo sempre d'accordo anche a distanza di mesi, tradimento fatto con superficialità è un male anche maggiore del tradimento stesso, se non te ne fotte abbastanza di parare il culo alle persone che hai scelto per farci una famiglia, evidentemente sei un cretino prima è un traditore. Nessuno ti vieta di farti i gargarismi con lo smegma altrui piccolissimo particolare lavati i denti. E bene.
E cancella le foto dal telefono.
E assicurati quando torni di non fare l'ameba sul divano, ma datti da fare perché a casa non manchi nulla.
Poi se vuoi dare il bacio della buonanotte ai TUOI figli, sei nel pieno diritto di prendere a calci in culo chi si mette in mezzo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha scritto?
> Io parlo proprio di malattie esattamente come mi infastidiscono le persone pseudo estranee che baciano e sbavazzano le manine dei neonati che a loro volta si mettono in bocca.
> La citazione sullo schifo ed il disagio  di vedere la moglie baciare i loro figli sapendo che poco prima con la bocca trastullava i genitali dell'amante ,è una riflessione di Francoff  ha a che fare con aspetti psicologici più che fisici.
> In questo caso citava la bocca ma si possono tirare in ballo anche i genitali visto che molti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento non riescono più ad avere rapporti sessuali proprio per lo stesso disagio che avviene quando si scopre di essere stati condivisi .
> ...


Ma nessuno, dai.. era x alleggerire un po'...

Si dà sempre così tanta importanza a certi aspetti, magari x difendersi da fantasmi lontani e impalpabili...

E poi i segnali veri, gli allarmi concreti e sostanziali, a volte ahimè.. ci passano come un gatto tra le gambe....

Alle volte penso che la attuale civiltà addestri a difendersi dai calci delle mosche..


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nessuno, dai.. era x alleggerire un po'...
> 
> Si dà sempre così tanta importanza a certi aspetti, magari x difendersi da fantasmi lontani e impalpabili...
> 
> ...


Secondo me il discorso è leggermente diverso. Secondo me il vuoto è quello che ti rende i calci alle è quello che ti rende i calci delle mosche desiderabili. Si passa tempo a riempire tempo. Vuoto. Soprattutto quando ti becchi le corna, diventa fondamentale avere un focus con cui prendersela. Che magari è il vibrione condiviso e passato di bocca in bocca. Quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento, o meglio la scoperta del tradimento, relativizza tutta una serie di cose che eravamo abituati a considerare come assoluti. E allora, travolto dal fatto che le tue certezze poggiano tutto sommato sul nulla, ti attacchi ai dettagli strutturando magari chissà quali fobie.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Un mese, in un posto bellissimo, e vorresti annoiarti?
> 
> Come stai?


Bene bene, tu?

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me il discorso è leggermente diverso. Secondo me il vuoto è quello che ti rende i calci alle è quello che ti rende i calci delle mosche desiderabili. Si passa tempo a riempire tempo. Vuoto. Soprattutto quando ti becchi le corna, diventa fondamentale avere un focus con cui prendersela. Che magari è il vibrione condiviso e passato di bocca in bocca. Quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento, o meglio la scoperta del tradimento, relativizza tutta una serie di cose che eravamo abituati a considerare come assoluti. E allora, travolto dal fatto che le tue certezze poggiano tutto sommato sul nulla, ti attacchi ai dettagli strutturando magari chissà quali fobie.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche, si.

A ogni proprio disagio è necessario trovare il colpevole.

Non so quanto sia consolatorio, temo non più di tanto


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bene bene, tu?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Depositato il ricorso per la separazione, già fissata la data.

Ora sto in uno dei più bei borghi d'Italia, ieri mattina mio figlio e' partito con il padre (ci siamo divisi le vacanze), un vecchietto in spiaggia ci ha provato con insistenza, e mi annoio un po'.


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

Allora niente pompe al marito e niente &#55357;&#56389; leccate di foca alla moglie  se le medesime cose si fanno agli amanti...


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me il discorso è leggermente diverso. Secondo me il vuoto è quello che ti rende i calci alle è quello che ti rende i calci delle mosche desiderabili. Si passa tempo a riempire tempo. Vuoto. Soprattutto quando ti becchi le corna, diventa fondamentale avere un focus con cui prendersela. Che magari è il vibrione condiviso e passato di bocca in bocca. Quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento, o meglio la scoperta del tradimento, relativizza tutta una serie di cose che eravamo abituati a considerare come assoluti. E allora, travolto dal fatto che le tue certezze poggiano tutto sommato sul nulla, ti attacchi ai dettagli strutturando magari chissà quali fobie.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti dirò.

Avessi mai scoperto un tradimento e avessi deciso per passarci sopra, io gli esami avrei preferito che li facesse.

Concordo sulle fobie che finiscono per fare il capro espiatorio  (distogliendo l'attenzione su quello che è il vero problema).

Però, per non andare molto lontano, ti dirò che stamane mi sono fatta fare un bel massaggio in spiaggia... Poco fa ho sentito al telefono mia madre, alla quale raccontando la mattinata ho detto di sfuggita del massaggio. Apriti cielo  "ma sei matta?!? Massaggi in spiaggia? Sai quante malattie si trasmettono in questo modo?". Ora non so se la preoccupazione di mia mamma e' fondata o meno. Domani mattina presto ho ancora appuntamento con la massaggiatrice, però capisco che ci sia gente che può pensarla diversamente. E' come per chi non tocca i cani e gli animali: Io non mi faccio problemi, però in tanti evitano di toccare gli animali. Non credo sia solo una questione psicologica, tornando a bomba.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Depositato il ricorso per la separazione, già fissata la data.
> 
> Ora sto in uno dei più bei borghi d'Italia, ieri mattina mio figlio e' partito con il padre (ci siamo divisi le vacanze), un vecchietto in spiaggia ci ha provato con insistenza, e mi annoio un po'.


Bene. Con calma ma sei in ripresa. Mi fa molto piacere[emoji4] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche, si.
> 
> *A ogni proprio disagio è necessario trovare il colpevole.
> *
> Non so quanto sia consolatorio, temo non più di tanto


Più che altro è rassicuratorio mettere fuori da sè. 

Se il nemico è fuori, una qualche possibilità rimane, per se stessi (apparentemente). Perlomeno si può ancora provare a combattere. 

E non è consolatorio, necessariamente, più che altro perchè quando si effettua questo tipo di spostamento, non è di consolazione che si è in cerca, ma di una qualche forma della sicurezza e della rassicurazione. 

Rimanendo nel conosciuto, di sè.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Allora niente pompe al marito e niente  leccate di foca alla moglie  se le medesime cose si fanno agli amanti...


E perché mai? Poffarbacco! Mi sembra la storia di quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si tagliò l'uccello

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro è rassicuratorio mettere fuori da sè.
> 
> Se il nemico è fuori, una qualche possibilità rimane, per se stessi (apparentemente). Perlomeno si può ancora provare a combattere.
> 
> ...


Esatto. La vedo anch'io così

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro è rassicuratorio mettere fuori da sè.
> 
> Se il nemico è fuori, una qualche possibilità rimane, per se stessi (apparentemente). Perlomeno si può ancora provare a combattere.
> 
> ...


Può essere una componente.

Ma credo che ad alcuni dia fastidio. Fastidio inteso proprio come  "schifo", così appunto come taluni hanno schifo degli animali, per intenderci.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esatto. La vedo anch'io così
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao 

Leggo che stai bene, sono contenta

Tornando al topic, d'altro canto, un discorso è decidere autonomamente e liberamente di affrontarsi, di uscire dal Conosciuto di sè ed entrare in quei territori che non hanno mappa per il proprio piacere, curiosità, sete di Conoscenza

Altro discorso è essere belli tranquilli in un posto (la relazione) che, per quanto magari abbia delle parti zoppicanti, è ritenuta un posto affidabile anche grazie al contributo dell'altro in cui si è riposta, più o meno faticosamente fiducia. 

E la fiducia di un terreno condiviso, per come la vedo io, è uno di quei luoghi delle emozioni dove per certi versi si depone il "potere" e lo si condivide con chi ha dichiarato di volerci essere. 

Che quel potere deposto e affidato, venga poi utilizzato per sostenere un inganno, personalmente mi farebbe incazzare come una bestia. 

E mi darebbe fastidio ogni cosa a quel punto. Dai pensieri ai vestiti alle emozioni dell'altro. 
Per cui proverei fondamentalmente disprezzo. 

E per quanto ci possa essere affetto, e io non sono una esperta di tale affetto che supera il disprezzo, quel disprezzo, che spinge a vagare in territori in cui non si aveva la minima intenzione di entrare men che meno esplorare peserebbe come un macigno. E probabilmente una valvola di sfogo per uscire la deve pur trovare. 

Nello schifo che poi si colloca dove è più funzionale per ognuno. 

Io dubito avrei schifo del corpo. 
Penso avrei schifo delle emozioni. 

Non lo so eh...non ho mai sperimentato sulla mia pelle il tradimento da parte di una persona a cui sono stata legata. 
Quindi ipotizzo per quel che conosco di me. 

Da qui, credo che avrei ribrezzo a farmi toccare dalle emozioni e penso che le calpesterei ogni qualvolta me ne sia data occasione. Ristabilendo confini e distanze. 

Per tutelarmi fondamentalmente. Che a quel punto, non penso che riuscirei, e non so per quanto, a lasciare che la presenza dell'altro mi indirizzi in una qualsiasi direzione di me. 

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegarmi. 

In fondo spostare sullo schifo di una "contaminazione" di un corpo che per certi versi si riteneva "proprio" sia una delle tante valvole di sfogo per buttar fuori lo schifo che si è raccolto, e per buttar fuori anche la frustrazione e la rabbia di aver DOVUTO (e in quel dovuto per me ci sarebbe tantissimo) andar a vagare in parti di me che avrei volentieri lasciato dormienti. 

Certo è che ad un certo punto, serve rientrare in se stessi e fare i conti con le proprie tolleranze e i propri limiti. 
In un modo o nell'altro. 

Che la strada della consolazione, è diversa, nella mia esperienza, da quella della rassicurazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Può essere una componente.
> 
> Ma credo che ad alcuni dia fastidio. Fastidio inteso proprio come  "schifo", così appunto come taluni hanno schifo degli animali, per intenderci.


Che anche lì c'è da capire se è qualcosa diretto o stai sublimando un trip di altro genere

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai? Poffarbacco! Mi sembra la storia di quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si tagliò l'uccello
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda....io non ho problemi; è un anno e mezzo che non lecco,non vengo spompato ,non scobo.....eh...rh...eh....sono più furbo io!


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Può essere una componente.
> 
> Ma credo che ad alcuni dia fastidio. Fastidio inteso proprio come  "schifo", così appunto come taluni hanno schifo degli animali, per intenderci.


Il fulcro è che quello schifo viene messo sull'altro quando quello schifo striscia dentro...perchè non è l'altro ad essere stato contaminato. 
L'altro esterno intendo. 

(io lo metterei sulle emozioni, anzichè sul corpo, per cui mi basterebbe richiedere un controllo approfondito e farne uno a me)

Ad essere stato contaminato è l'altro interno, quello che ci si porta dentro, attraverso la presentificazione, durante una relazione. 

In fondo uno schifo vale l'altro. Non c'è molta differenza. Se non nella potenza che abbandonarsi ad uno schifo o ad un altro fa percepire in sè. 

Lo schifo è dentro. 

Perchè quell'altro, che fuori ha tradito, è anche dentro...e quello che c'è dentro, è spesso molto, molto più potente di quello che sta fuori. E ce lo si porta appresso anche se quello fuori dovesse scomparire come per magia. 

Sono piuttosto convinta che lo schifo non lasci molto scampo...una volta che è dentro. 
O lo si affronta o si rattoppa di volta in volta...ma striscia dietro in sordina. 

Ecco perchè la consolazione è da un'altra parte...non c'è consolazione senza pace. E la pace non è semplicemente assenza di guerra. Ma accettazione. (non perdono. Accettazione di quel/quella sè in relazione con gli eventi della Vita).


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che anche lì c'è da capire se è qualcosa diretto o stai sublimando un trip di altro genere
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Vero, ma non sono fobie per tutti. Cioè.... Tra quelli che scappano vedendo un cane a cento metri e quelli che evitano di accarezzarli per non " contaminarsi" (uso il virgolettato perché per me è incomprensibile) c'è comunque un abisso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il fulcro è che quello schifo viene messo sull'altro quando quello schifo striscia dentro...perchè non è l'altro ad essere stato contaminato.
> L'altro esterno intendo.
> 
> (io lo metterei sulle emozioni, anzichè sul corpo, per cui mi basterebbe richiedere un controllo approfondito e farne uno a me)
> ...



Secondo me invece talvolta lo schifo interno si somma a quello esterno. Fermo restando che credo anch'io che spesso sia come dici tu. Ma non sempre, per me.


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me invece talvolta lo schifo interno si somma a quello esterno. Fermo restando che credo anch'io che spesso sia come dici tu. Ma non sempre, per me.



Credo sia una sorta di regola dell'equilibrio mentale che sia aperta la comunicazione fra il dentro e il fuori. 

E che avvengano somme, differenze, prodotti, divisioni fra i due piani. 

Risonanza. Fuori risuona quel che si riconosce dentro e dentro risuona quel che si riconosce fuori, circolarmente. 

E neanche dubito che lo schifo sia reale. Anzi. Nella mia esperienza di schifo, è fortemente fisico. 

Ma altro sintomo di equilibrio è la connessione fra corpo, mente e spirito (o come lo si vuol chiamare). 

Il punto secondo me però non è lo schifo in sè. 

E' quanto sia funzionale e a cosa e come. 

Rimanerne vittime, pensando di trovarci una spiegazione razionale, non permette consolazione dallo schifo stesso. 
Lo si nutre invece. Costruendoci sopra ulteriori strutture, che hanno fondamentalmente una funzione rassicuratoria, di conferma di sè. 

E rassicuratorio scappare dal cane. SE il cane fa paura. 
Affrontare sarebbe riconoscere quando è il caso di scappare (praticamente mai visto che la fuga fa scattare istinti predatori) e quando è il caso di rimanere fermi e lasciarsi annusare. 

Non che il cane possa divenire amicone...ma smette di essere una costruzione mostruosa e entra nel campo della realtà. 

Ossia che un cane è un cane. Per pericoloso che sia.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar:


uh!!!!

lupastro!!!


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh!!!!
> 
> lupastro!!!


ah!!!!

ipa la breve :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> ah!!!!
> 
> ipa *la breve* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

una certezza praticamente!! 

Come stai?


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> una certezza praticamente!!
> 
> *Come stai?*


Dalle tue parti piove?


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Dalle tue parti piove?


No, c'è il sole...

Perchè?


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, c'è il sole...
> 
> Perchè?


Così tanto per vedere se rispondevi in due righe scarne :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso avrei schifo delle emozioni.


Puoi spiegare meglio, magari con un esempio? ( Di fantasia)

Il punto di schifo dove ti insorgerebbe (così a idea) non mi è chiaro


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Così tanto per vedere se rispondevi in due righe scarne :rotfl:


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

sappi che sto imparando anche a non essere prolissa!! 

E tu, che racconti? Come ti va la Vita?


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Puoi spiegare meglio*, magari con un esempio? ( Di fantasia)
> 
> Il punto di schifo dove ti insorgerebbe (così a idea) non mi è chiaro


A te piace vivere pericolosamente ... SALLO!!!


----------



## zanna (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> *sappi che sto imparando anche a non essere prolissa*!!
> 
> E tu, che racconti? Come ti va la Vita?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: invero ho buttato solo uno sguardo ... hai ubriacato l'utentessa  e qualche altro che ti è venuto dietro


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio, magari con un esempio? ( Di fantasia)
> 
> Il punto di schifo dove ti insorgerebbe (così a idea) non mi è chiaro


Uh..è facile. 

Avrei schifo di me, che prova emozioni per un essere che non merita le mie emozioni. E avrei oltre che schifo pure disprezzo per quella me che seguita a provare emozioni per qualcuno che nei fatti non si è dimostrato degno di averne cura. 

Se sono Emozioni, intendiamoci. 
Se sono rimasta ai soliti miei livelli non penso scatterebbe il meccanismo. 

Quindi avrei schifo e vorrei calpestare le sue. Che mi richiamerebbero le mie. 

Un tentativo, vano, lo so in partenza, di annullare in me le emozioni che scattano nei confronti dell'altro. 
E siccome quello dentro, l'altro interiorizzato intendo, sono ancora io, proietterei sull'altro esterno nel tentativo di demolire quello interno. 

E' il mio stile...quando sento schifo e disprezzo, io brucio tutto. E dubito che riuscirò a modificarmi più di tanto a questo livello. E' una difesa antica.

EDIT: con le cose fisiche non funziona, il corpo intendo. Ho il mio rapporto col corpo, mio e dell'altro, e un corpo non mi tocca abbastanza da farmi scattare schifo e affini. Neanche il mio.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> A te piace vivere pericolosamente ... SALLO!!!


C'è pericolo e pericolo :rotfl:

È anche molto pericoloso conversare con chi non ha un cazzo da dire..  :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: invero ho buttato solo uno sguardo ... hai ubriacato l'utentessa  e qualche altro che ti è venuto dietro


Esagerato!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dubito di avere tutto questo potere ...salvo me lo si conceda


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio, magari con un esempio? ( Di fantasia)
> 
> Il punto di schifo dove ti insorgerebbe (così a idea) non mi è chiaro


Aggiungo, tutte le emozioni. 

Non esclusivamente l'affetto o le emozioni, diciamo, positive. 

Anche l'odio. 

Avrei disprezzo di me fino all'indifferenza. Una volta subentrata la indifferenza, l'insensibilità verso l'esistenza dell'altro, allora lo schifo cesserebbe. 

Significherebbe che è fuori di me. E io libera e di nuovo con me.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh..è facile.
> 
> Avrei schifo di me, che prova emozioni per un essere che non merita le mie emozioni. E avrei oltre che schifo pure disprezzo per quella me che seguita a provare emozioni per qualcuno che nei fatti non si è dimostrato degno di averne cura.
> 
> ...


Però è un pacchetto emozionale anche questo, e belli tosto, tutto sommato.. sempre che chi stesse di là fosse in grado di decifrare la confezione.. o no?

Voglio dire che la necessità di "bruciare" gli stracci, altro non conferma che gli stracci ci sono (mi son venuti in mente gli stracci.. non so perché.. :rotfl e quindi tutto sommato, con il voler "togliere" non si finisce x dar dell'altro....?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo, tutte le emozioni.
> 
> Non esclusivamente l'affetto o le emozioni, diciamo, positive.
> 
> ...


Appunto! Mi hai come anticipato, ... 

Non descrivevi lo step dell'indifferenza


----------



## trilobita (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo sia una sorta di regola dell'equilibrio mentale che sia aperta la comunicazione fra il dentro e il fuori.
> 
> E che avvengano somme, differenze, prodotti, divisioni fra i due piani.
> 
> ...


Boh,io non ci vedo tutte ste' implicazioni psicologiche.
Tu vedi un vecchio pisciare in un pappagallo all'ospedale,l'addetto va a svuotarlo e a lavarlo.
Tu ci berresti immediatamente un bel quartino di bianco dentro?
Se dici di no,sei un irrazionale,perché non hai alcun motivo,il pappagallo è stato pulito e perfettamente disinfettato.
C'è chi non gli fa effetto e chi si.
Io,per esempio,non riuscirei a mangiare un budino di cioccolata in una padella da ospizio usata,ma lavata,sapendo che un vecchio ci ha fatto i suoi bisogni mezz'ora prima.
La mia irrazionalità è evidente.
E ti garantisco che non sposto nulla da dentro a fuori,anzi,al solo pensiero,qualcosa spinge da dentro per uscire.....


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Può essere una componente.
> 
> Ma credo che ad alcuni dia fastidio. Fastidio inteso proprio come  "schifo", così appunto come taluni hanno schifo degli animali, per intenderci.


Esatto,non tutti amano andare in giro a leccare i genitali di mezzo mondo per fortuna.
Ma ripeto che il fattore pompino verteva ad un altro tipo di discorso ovvero i paragoni che il traditore potrebbe avere in mente mentre fa sesso con il/la legittima.Aspetto tralaltro confermato da alcuni cornificatori.A me pare normale ,non mi stupisce la cosa.Se tradisco mio marito e l'amante fa quella cosa che mi fa impazzire che non ho mai provato prima ,il raffronto viene spontaneo.Se il mio amante è impotente "magari "mi verrà in mente quando godrò come una pazza con qualcuno che usa bene l'artiglieria.
Ho un'amica sposata da anni che prima di accasarsi ha fatto come giusto le sue esperienze sessuali .Ama il marito ,fa sesso appagante ma quando ricorda un trascorso ragazzo eccezionalmente dotato sia fisicamente che fantasiosamente ha ancora gli occhi languidi e un pizzico di nostalgia,non escludo che nei momenti di intimità ,a volte un pensiero l'abbia fatto.
Si è citato Danny e l'amante superdotato di sua moglie e io ho semplicemente riferito come "nel mio caso" il paragone, nel caso ci fosse,potrebbe riguardare il pompino semplicemente perché mio marito lo ha messo come quasi unico aspetto sessuale degno di gran nota in quella relazione.Stop.
Se poi lavare i genitali e sciacquare la bocca con il collutorio cancella il lato simbolico che si da all'uso di quelle parti con altra paersona allora di che stiamo a parlare ,Listerine per tutti !:rotfl:

ps.Dopo provo a chiedere a mio marito se mi posso fare il commesso del supermercato e poi usare il collutorio così torna tutto a posto.:singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,io non ci vedo tutte ste' implicazioni psicologiche.
> Tu vedi un vecchio pisciare in un pappagallo all'ospedale,l'addetto va a svuotarlo e a lavarlo.
> Tu ci berresti immediatamente un bel quartino di bianco dentro?
> Se dici di no,sei un irrazionale,perché non hai alcun motivo,il pappagallo è stato pulito e perfettamente disinfettato.
> ...


Non mi sembra molto calzante come paragone. 

Se devo essere sincera. 

Portandolo all'estremo, non dovrei prendere in bocca nessun cazzo che è stato nella figa di un'altra prima di me. O che è stato nella bocca di un'altra. 

Il fulcro secondo me è la scelta. 

Se vogliamo usare il tuo esempio estremo...

un discorso è poter scegliere fra la padella usata e lavata o un bicchiere pulito. 
un discorso è scoprire di non aver avuto scelta. 

E per di più trovarsi a confronto con il fatto che si sta scegliendo di usare la padella usata e lavata. 

E la grossissima differenza è che il vecchietto all'ospizio è un perfetto sconosciuto...ma tuo marito (tua moglie) oltre che essere conosciuti fuori sono conosciuti dentro. Hanno un posto interno. Se la relazione funziona ed è autentica e reciproca. 

E lì, anche se non bevi dalla padella usata, ci bevi in ogni momento in cui accetti l'altro accanto a te. 

Poi può essere comodo (perchè si restringe il campo dello schifo) focalizzarsi sul corpo. 

Razionalmente una padella lavata e sterilizzata e molto più salubre di un bicchiere tenuto a prender polvere. 
Ma sapere che quella padella è stata un tempo contaminata (questa parola è proprio bella perchè rende l'idea di continuità) per quanto razionalmente si sappia che è lavata e sterilizzata la si vede sempre sporca. 

Il problema però non è la padella. Che è pulita. 

Il problema è che il tuo sguardo vede lo sporco. 

E allora la domanda è: tollero o non tollero quello che i miei occhi vedono?


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,io non ci vedo tutte ste' implicazioni psicologiche.
> Tu vedi un vecchio pisciare in un pappagallo all'ospedale,l'addetto va a svuotarlo e a lavarlo.
> Tu ci berresti immediatamente un bel quartino di bianco dentro?
> Se dici di no,sei un irrazionale,perché non hai alcun motivo,il pappagallo è stato pulito e perfettamente disinfettato.
> ...



Ohhhh,come ti sei spiegato bene.Quoto anche i pensieri omessi.
Ho troppo rispetto di me,piuttosto che bere da un pappagallo usato cento volte ,muoio di sete.Nei bagni pubblici anche se appena lavati e sterilizzati le chiappe sull'asse non mi sogno di appoggiarle ,il ragionamento che ora mi ci siedo e poi vado a fare gli accertamenti fa cagare.Ho bazzicato gli ospedali,le padelle e i pappagalli escono fuori fumanti dallo sterilizzatore ma anche gli infermieri non si sognano di maneggiarli senza guanti e quando ti puliscono la merda si mettono la mascherina e non il collutorira ditemi cosa cambia tra questa situazione ospedaliera e leccare l'ano ad una sconosciuta .
Quindi io i pompini all'ultimo arrivato li faccio solo con il preservativo ,a voi uomini va male,tocca leccare sul vivo e poi ammazzarvi di Listerine :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Appunto! Mi hai come anticipato, ...
> 
> Non descrivevi lo step dell'indifferenza


Lo davo per scontato, poi mi sono accorta che invece è un passaggio fondamentale per il meccanismo. 

Lo schifo esiste solo in presenza di qualcosa che tocca. Ad un qualunque livello. 

Quando non si è toccati, si gira semplicemente lo sguardo. 

Poi ognuno lo colloca dove gli è più riconoscibile e sostenibile a livello di costruzione razionale della realtà.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ohhhh,come ti sei spiegato bene.Quoto anche i pensieri omessi.
> Ho troppo rispetto di me,piuttosto che bere da un pappagallo usato cento volte ,muoio di sete.Nei bagni pubblici anche se appena lavati e sterilizzati le chiappe sull'asse non mi sogno di appoggiarle ,il ragionamento che ora mi ci siedo e poi vado a fare gli accertamenti fa cagare.Ho bazzicato gli ospedali,le padelle e i pappagalli escono fuori fumanti dallo sterilizzatore ma anche gli infermieri non si sognano di maneggiarli senza guanti e quando ti puliscono la merda si mettono la mascherina e non il collutorira ditemi cosa cambia tra questa situazione ospedaliera e leccare l'ano ad una sconosciuta .
> Quindi io i pompini all'ultimo arrivato li faccio solo con il preservativo ,a voi uomini va male,tocca leccare sul vivo e poi ammazzarvi di Listerine :carneval:


In realtà, perdonami se tocco lo schifo, tu hai bevuto da quel pappagallo mentre non lo sapevi. 

Non è che mettendo confini a posteriori cambi quel che è stato. 
Collochi un senso di schifo che ti ha pervasa. 

E ben venga.

Io avrei quel tuo stesso schifo per le emozioni. E dubito che sarei democratica come lo sei tu col tuo uomo. 

Quanto al "piuttosto muoio di sete"...ecco..ci andrei piano con le idealizzazioni...l'istinto di sopravvivenza è di tutt'altra sostanza dello schifo. E non permette molte deroghe.


----------



## trilobita (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembra molto calzante come paragone.
> 
> Se devo essere sincera.
> 
> ...


Non hai scelta!
Se il tuo partner ha un'amante e si fa pisciare in bocca,viene a casa va di Listerine,tu te lo baci e basta.
Il vecchietto è uno sconosciuto quanto lo è l'amante,lui fa i suoi bisogni nella padella,l'amante li fa nel culo di tua moglie,se praticano il pissing.
Lei viene a casa,si fa un clistere e tu mezz'ora dopo gli lecchi il buchetto.
Ti becchi la padella,non hai scelta.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Leggo che stai bene, sono contenta
> 
> ...


Ciao Ipazia, con tutti gli spunti che hai messo nella risposta, mi ci vorrebbero 12 pagine e certamente non da cellulare. Il passaggio con cui mi trovo il maggior disaccordo sarebbe quello in base al quale il potere che viene concesso viene utilizzato per sostenere un inganno. Come se essere deboli fosse una virtù. Una negoziazione di spazi e potere come quella che teorizzi tu non esiste neanche le più incallite coppie BDSM. La verità è che il potere non viene elargito, affidato o concesso.
Perlomeno non da noi.
Da quando apriamo gli occhi veniamo educati in vista di un rapporto in cui tutto funzionerà in teoria sulla base di logiche immutabili e costruzioni che puntualmente vengono smentite dalla realtà dei fatti. Il potere non viene dato, viene preso. Viene preso attraverso il silenzio, la condiscendenza, l'ignoranza e l'accidia dell'altra persona. Non è una specie di atto di generosità di se stessi. Si decide per l'altro perché l'altro si rifiuta di decidere per sè. Tra l'altro creando non pochi scompensi a chi deve gestire una coppia e molto spesso non è in grado di gestire nemmeno un pesce rosso.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembra molto calzante come paragone.
> 
> Se devo essere sincera.
> 
> ...


É il cazzo usato in contemporanea che mi fa schifo.É un limite mentale ma non ha meno importanza di un limite fisico.
Le cose a caldo sono più pesanti,se lo schifo ha tempo di decantare perde un po' del suo potere.
Deve aver avuto gli stessi pensieri mio marito che tendenzialmente ha lo stesso senso mio figurato dello schifo anzi,sotto certi aspetti  anche peggio che con l'altra andava solo perché era convinto che lei da due anni non facesse sesso con il marito,a volte non ci credeva ,altre cercava  di convincersi ma era un tarlo che lo infastidiva.
Le volte in cui aveva gli incontri con l'altra ,si defilava per giorni e giorni venendo a letto quando io ormai dormivo perché a detta sua era lui stesso a non riuscire a propinarmi una situazione che a lui stesso avrebbe fatto schifo.
Cosi ha detto ma effettivamente ricordi che ho di quel periodo riportano a quei suoi comportamenti .
Poi se così non fosse poco cambia


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Può essere una componente.
> 
> Ma credo che ad alcuni dia fastidio. Fastidio inteso proprio come  "schifo", così appunto come taluni hanno schifo degli animali, per intenderci.


Nel senso che gira verso il fobico? Sì d'accordissimo con te ma quando hai reazioni esagerate tipo quelli che hanno paura degli animali devi sempre cercare un motivo scatenante. Non è che perché una reazione è particolarmente sentita è automaticamente anche corretta

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vero, ma non sono fobie per tutti. Cioè.... Tra quelli che scappano vedendo un cane a cento metri e quelli che evitano di accarezzarli per non " contaminarsi" (uso il virgolettato perché per me è incomprensibile) c'è comunque un abisso.


Io il cane ce l'ho. Lo sai. Per me è molto più incomprensibile quello che si fa leccare la faccia dal peloso di turno

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non hai scelta!
> Se il tuo partner ha un'amante e si fa pisciare in bocca,viene a casa va di Listerine,tu te lo baci e basta.
> Il vecchietto è uno sconosciuto quanto lo è l'amante,lui fa i suoi bisogni nella padella,l'amante li fa nel culo di tua moglie,se praticano il pissing.
> Lei viene a casa,si fa un clistere e tu mezz'ora dopo gli lecchi il buchetto.
> *Ti becchi la padella,non hai scelta*.


E' il grassetto il fulcro. 

A cui io però cambierei il tempo verbale. 

TI SEI BECCATO la padella. 

Già successo. Puoi avere schifo a posteriori. Ma lo schifo a posteriori non toglie che ci hai avuto a che fare e che ti trovi davanti alla scelta di averci di nuovo a che fare. 

Ed è uno schifo che ognuno colloca e poi tenta di elaborare come meglio può.

Buttare la padella è una soluzione. 

Tenerla significa fare i conti con il fatto che non solo si è "subito" uno schifo senza neanche poter dire parola a riguardo, ma che si sta decidendo di usare ancora la padella. 

Che per quanto lavata, sterilizzata, quel che vogliamo, è ancora la rappresentazione di uno schifo imposto senza possibilità di scelta. 

Lo schifo è un buon modo per recintare quel livello di emozioni, lo schifo puntato su un segmento è maggiormente gestibile di uno schifo pervasivo che va a toccare ogni piano. 

E in più, essendo focalizzato su un qualcosa di concreto (il corpo) può anche essere imbrigliato razionalmente in modo rassicuratorio (non è malato/a, non mi ha passato malattie...diventando anche trampolino di lancio per collocare un germe di fiducia nella responsabilità e nel rispetto che l'altro porta verso di noi).


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo davo per scontato, poi mi sono accorta che invece è un passaggio fondamentale per il meccanismo.
> 
> Lo schifo esiste solo in presenza di qualcosa che tocca. Ad un qualunque livello.
> 
> ...


Ok adesso ho capito


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà, perdonami se tocco lo schifo, tu hai bevuto da quel pappagallo mentre non lo sapevi.
> 
> Non è che mettendo confini a posteriori cambi quel che è stato.
> Collochi un senso di schifo che ti ha pervasa.
> ...


Ovvio che il non saperlo amplifica.Se lo avessi saputo magari avrei semplicemente imposto l'uso del preservativo  cosa che in realtà ho fatto quando il sospetto è diventato certezza e ben prima che lui messo alle strette confessasse.
La testa di minchia invece di azionare il cervello e pensare che magari sapevo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto,alla mia imposizione  si offese e si imbestialì .Il suo neurone da maschio aveva decifrato il tutto come il mio voler tenere le distanze e magari essere io a non volerlo contagiare.La prese molto male


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> É il cazzo usato in contemporanea che mi fa schifo.*É un limite mentale* ma non ha meno importanza di un limite fisico.
> *Le cose a caldo sono più pesanti,se lo schifo ha tempo di decantare perde un po' del suo potere.*
> Deve aver avuto gli stessi pensieri mio marito che tendenzialmente ha lo stesso senso mio figurato dello schifo anzi,sotto certi aspetti  anche peggio che con l'altra andava solo perché era convinto che lei da due anni non facesse sesso con il marito,a volte non ci credeva ,altre cercava  di convincersi ma era un tarlo che lo infastidiva.
> Le volte in cui aveva gli incontri con l'altra ,si defilava per giorni e giorni venendo a letto quando io ormai dormivo perché a detta sua era lui stesso a non riuscire a propinarmi una situazione che a lui stesso avrebbe fatto schifo.
> ...


I limiti mentali sono, a mio parere, quelli più importanti. Perchè sono "manipolabili, nel senso più positivo del termine. 

I limiti fisici quelli sono e quelli restano. Posso desiderare ardentemente di respirare sott'acqua, ma per quanto io mi manipoli, non potrò mai avere le branchie. 

Quanto allo schifo, condivido pienamente il grassetto. 

Il tempo, e il fare nel tempo, depotenzia. 

Ma anche collocare le sensazioni aiuta il fare nel tempo. 

Io penso che la cosa che scuota profondamente, sia la "contaminazione". 

Che si vede su quel che sta fuori. Ma che è dentro noi stessi. E l'altro presentificato internamente nella costruzione della relazione con cui fare i conti. 

Tanto che, immagino, tuo marito abbia provato in tutti i modi a farti passare, spiegare, descrivere per abbassare la potenza delle tue sensazioni di ribrezzo...ma la cosa ha iniziato a funzionare quando il marito interiore ha ricominciato a sembrarti meno mostruoso, quando dentro di te sei riuscita a posizionare una qualche forma della contaminazione avvenuta in te e a realizzare che tu eri ancora tu. 

Forse anche un po' meglio di quel che eri prima. 

Ma è da questo punto che si può scegliere la direzione fra la rassicurazione oppure la pacificazione. 
Ed è un discorso in cui l'altro compartecipa ma di cui siamo noi sia i fautori sia gli attori protagonisti. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, con tutti gli spunti che hai messo nella risposta, mi ci vorrebbero 12 pagine e certamente non da cellulare. Il passaggio con cui mi trovo il maggior disaccordo sarebbe quello in base al quale il potere che viene concesso viene utilizzato per sostenere un inganno. *Come se essere deboli fosse una virtù.* Una negoziazione di spazi e potere come quella che teorizzi tu non esiste neanche le più incallite coppie BDSM. La verità è che il potere non viene elargito, affidato o concesso.
> Perlomeno non da noi.
> Da quando apriamo gli occhi veniamo educati in vista di un rapporto in cui tutto funzionerà in teoria sulla base di logiche immutabili e costruzioni che puntualmente vengono smentite dalla realtà dei fatti. *Il potere non viene dato, viene preso. Viene preso attraverso il silenzio, la condiscendenza, l'ignoranza e l'accidia dell'altra persona. Non è una specie di atto di generosità di se stessi. Si decide per l'altro perché l'altro si rifiuta di decidere per sè.* Tra l'altro creando non pochi scompensi a chi deve gestire una coppia e molto spesso non è in grado di gestire nemmeno un pesce rosso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Cosa significa essere deboli? 

Forse prima di andare oltre, sarebbe da intendersi su significato di potere. 

Ho la sensazione che ne abbiamo due visioni profondamente diverse. 

Anche se la tua la conosco. Ne sono stata vittima per anni.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovvio che il non saperlo amplifica.Se lo avessi saputo magari avrei semplicemente imposto l'uso del preservativo  cosa che in realtà ho fatto quando il sospetto è diventato certezza e ben prima che lui messo alle strette confessasse.
> La testa di minchia invece di azionare il cervello e pensare che magari sapevo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto,alla mia imposizione  si offese e si imbestialì .Il suo neurone da maschio aveva decifrato il tutto come il mio voler tenere le distanze e magari essere io a non volerlo contagiare.La prese molto male


Tu mi fai morire, perchè sai ironizzare su di lui in un modo che contiene anche amorevolezza per le sue debolezze. 

Gli sei profondamente legata...è evidente.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, con tutti gli spunti che hai messo nella risposta, mi ci vorrebbero 12 pagine e certamente non da cellulare. Il passaggio con cui mi trovo il maggior disaccordo sarebbe quello in base al quale il potere che viene concesso viene utilizzato per sostenere un inganno. Come se essere deboli fosse una virtù. Una negoziazione di spazi e potere come quella che teorizzi tu non esiste neanche le più incallite coppie BDSM. La verità è che il potere non viene elargito, affidato o concesso.
> Perlomeno non da noi.
> Da quando apriamo gli occhi veniamo educati in vista di un rapporto in cui tutto funzionerà in teoria sulla base di logiche immutabili e costruzioni che puntualmente vengono smentite dalla realtà dei fatti. Il potere non viene dato, viene preso. Viene preso attraverso il silenzio, la condiscendenza, l'ignoranza e l'accidia dell'altra persona. Non è una specie di atto di generosità di se stessi. Si decide per l'altro perché l'altro si rifiuta di decidere per sè. Tra l'altro creando non pochi scompensi a chi deve gestire una coppia e molto spesso non è in grado di gestire nemmeno un pesce rosso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Però da come ne parli, più che di potere, sembrano rotture di coglioni che l'altro non vuole fare e devi fare te x tutti e due

Come se io avessi il potere di decidere l'operatore dell'energia elettrica di casa perché mia moglie se ne lava le mani

Potere un cazzo. Rotture di palle

E RID sul mio conto!!


----------



## patroclo (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovvio che il non saperlo amplifica.Se lo avessi saputo magari avrei semplicemente imposto l'uso del preservativo  cosa che in realtà ho fatto quando il sospetto è diventato certezza e ben prima che lui messo alle strette confessasse.
> La testa di minchia invece di azionare il cervello e pensare che magari sapevo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto,alla mia imposizione  si offese e si imbestialì .Il suo neurone da maschio aveva decifrato il tutto come il mio voler tenere le distanze e magari essere io a non volerlo contagiare.La prese molto male


....lo fai sembrare così idiota che ogni tanto penso che ti prenda per il culo........

....non so cosa è meglio


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche se la tua la conosco. Ne sono stata vittima per anni.


??? O quali vessazioni hai avuto dal povero [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] nel corso del passato.....?????


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ??? O quali vessazioni hai avuto dal povero @_Arcistufo_ nel corso del passato.....?????


Ma che c'entra @_Arcistufo_???

Intendevo che conosco quella concezione del potere. 
Che apparteneva pure a me. E di cui sono stata vittima, nella mia percezione. 

Più che altro sono proprio contenta di starmene liberando...dell'idea per cui forza e debolezza si misurino con il potere che si prende (di potenza, che poi si può declinare in forza, astuzia o quel che si vuole.)


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra @_Arcistufo_???
> 
> Intendevo che conosco quella concezione del potere.
> Che apparteneva pure a me. E di cui sono stata vittima, nella mia percezione.
> ...


Ho bisogno di ferie


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ohhhh,come ti sei spiegato bene.Quoto anche i pensieri omessi.
> Ho troppo rispetto di me,piuttosto che bere da un pappagallo usato cento volte ,muoio di sete.Nei bagni pubblici anche se appena lavati e sterilizzati le chiappe sull'asse non mi sogno di appoggiarle ,il ragionamento che ora mi ci siedo e poi vado a fare gli accertamenti fa cagare.Ho bazzicato gli ospedali,le padelle e i pappagalli escono fuori fumanti dallo sterilizzatore ma anche gli infermieri non si sognano di maneggiarli senza guanti e quando ti puliscono la merda si mettono la mascherina e non il collutorira ditemi cosa cambia tra questa situazione ospedaliera e leccare l'ano ad una sconosciuta .
> Quindi io i pompini all'ultimo arrivato li faccio solo con il preservativo ,a voi uomini va male,tocca leccare sul vivo e poi ammazzarvi di Listerine :carneval:


Discorso che non sta in piedi. Anche soprattutto perché normalmente di esserti beccato la padella te ne accorgi a posteriori. Resta il fatto che non si spiega perché se infilavi la lingua nel culo della legittima andava tutto bene, a casa mia hai solo cambiato una padella con un'altra.
È il grosso problema di quando si vuole dare un vestito razionale ad un problema emotivo. Il problema è che ti hanno messo le corna. Pensare di poter spacchettare tutte le 50 sfumature di alce per razionalizzare questo quello non sta in piedi. Nessuno mette le corna ad una donna solo perché un'altra scopa meglio. Si mettono le corna a qualcuno perché ti ha fatto cascare i coglioni quindi qualunque altra scopa meglio. Tutto il resto secondo me è raccontarsela

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

OT sono di corsa ma pompino con il preservativo non si può leggere 
Fine OT


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT sono di corsa ma pompino con il preservativo non si può leggere
> Fine OT


 Se hai casa hai il maritino che ti aspetta e hai un minimo di senso di protezione verso te stessa e lui ,il preservativo con le comparse è d'obbligo.
Stai scherzando spero........


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....lo fai sembrare così idiota che ogni tanto penso che ti prenda per il culo........
> 
> ....non so cosa è meglio


Se vuoi che sottoscriva la cosa che nonostante gli avessi anche chiesto mesi prima spiegazioni riguardo la "signora"con tanto di nome e cognome lui non ci arrivasse a capire che magari qualcosa sapevo ed impegnandomi un po' avrei scoperto altro (nel caso ci fosse stato),te lo sottoscrivo.
O era matematicamente sicuro che io fossi cretina ,o matematicamente sicuro di essere troppo intelligente lui oppure ,se vogliamo scomodare la psicologia ,lui voleva che scoprissi  che qualcuna apprezzava l'articolo più di me che in quel periodo in effetti non apprezzavo affatto avendone tutti i motivi dell'universo ed oltre.E lui lo sa che un decimo dei motivi bastavano ed avanzavano .
Lui faceva allusioni e a me stava solo più sulle palle,altro che gelosia.
Ho una scena di lui con indossato il giubbotto di lei (dimenticato in ufficio) che al solo ripensarla i miei centri ormonal/libidinosi si suicidano e solo quella gli fa meritare 800 paia di corna .Ora che  mi avete fatto ricordare la scena pietosa vado di lá a tirargli un mattone in testa.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT sono di corsa ma pompino con il preservativo non si può leggere
> Fine OT


Beh. L'alternativa sensata se hai davanti un partner occasionale e' non farlo proprio e fare altro sempre con la protezione.

Ragazzi... Con la salute non si scherza


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se hai casa hai il maritino che ti aspetta e hai un minimo di senso di protezione verso te stessa e lui ,il preservativo con le comparse è d'obbligo.
> Stai scherzando spero........





mistral ha detto:


> Se vuoi che sottoscriva la cosa che nonostante gli avessi anche chiesto mesi prima spiegazioni riguardo la "signora"con tanto di nome e cognome lui non ci arrivasse a capire che magari impegnandomi un po' avrei scoperto altro (nel caso ci fosse stato),te lo sottoscrivo.
> O era matematicamente sicuro che io fossi cretina oppure ,se vogliamo scomodare la psicologia ,lui voleva che scoprissi  che qualcuna apprezzava l'articolo più di me in quel periodo che in effetti non apprezzavo affatto avendone tutti i motivi dell'universo ed oltre.
> Lui faceva allusioni e a me stava solo più sulle palle,altro che gelosia.


"La signora e il maritino"

Secondo me sarebbe una fiction che avrebbe un successo enorme :rotfl:

Che dici Mistral ci si mette in società e si prova a buttare giù una sceneggiatura??  :mexican:


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "La signora e il maritino"
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe una fiction che avrebbe un successo enorme :rotfl:
> 
> Che dici Mistral ci si mette in società e si prova a buttare giù una sceneggiatura??  :mexican:


Si ,ma ci devi mettere anche del tuo,non vale che usi solo la mia sceneggiatura .
Tu vuoi essere la signora o il maritino?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si ,ma ci devi mettere anche del tuo,non vale che usi solo la mia sceneggiatura .
> Tu vuoi essere la signora o il maritino?


Ma noi si scrive, si usa le nostre esperienze.

Si diventa milionari!!

Poi però si scappa assieme.. :rotfl: ...

Aaah.. già mi ci vedo su un megayacht con vista sulla croisette... Che tuffi! Ma ci pensi?? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma noi si scrive, si usa le nostre esperienze.
> 
> Si diventa milionari!!
> 
> ...


Eh,che tuffi...dipende,Tocca cercare un posto con acque profonde ,teniamo le corna 'n capa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se hai casa hai il maritino che ti aspetta e hai un minimo di senso di protezione verso te stessa e lui ,il preservativo con le comparse è d'obbligo.
> Stai scherzando spero........


No
Non vado a letto con comparse tutto qui
Ne tantomeno faccio pompini a comparse


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. L'alternativa sensata se hai davanti un partner occasionale e' non farlo proprio e fare altro sempre con la protezione.
> 
> Ragazzi... Con la salute non si scherza


Intendevo questo
Se devo farlo con il preservativo non lo faccio (il pompino intendo)
anche perchè a quel punto non potrei nemmeno chiedere di essere leccata o sperare che lo faccia 
Forse non sono mai arrivata a desiderare di fare un pompino a qualcuno su cui avessi dubbi.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Eh,che tuffi...dipende,Tocca cercare un posto con acque profonde ,teniamo le corna 'n capa.


:rotfl: :rotfl: e si andrà un po' al largo..


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa significa essere deboli?
> 
> Forse prima di andare oltre, sarebbe da intendersi su significato di potere.
> 
> ...


Felice che tu ti sia emancipata. Spero solo che tu non abbia risolto il tuo problema con la debolezza come fanno tanti chiudendoti in stanze sempre più piccole invece di diventare più forte tu

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu mi fai morire, perchè sai ironizzare su di lui in un modo che contiene anche amorevolezza per le sue debolezze.
> 
> Gli sei profondamente legata...è evidente.


Sì, come si è legati a un cane. Rapporto verticale di dipendenza. Una tristezza sconfinata.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però da come ne parli, più che di potere, sembrano rotture di coglioni che l'altro non vuole fare e devi fare te x tutti e due
> 
> Come se io avessi il potere di decidere l'operatore dell'energia elettrica di casa perché mia moglie se ne lava le mani
> 
> ...


Ovvio. La differenza tra la coppia la famiglia è esattamente questa

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo
> Se devo farlo con il preservativo non lo faccio (il pompino intendo)
> anche perchè a quel punto non potrei nemmeno chiedere di essere leccata o sperare che lo faccia
> Forse non sono mai arrivata a desiderare di fare un pompino a qualcuno su cui avessi dubbi.


Ma è chiaro. Il sesso senza incoscienza fa anche abbastanza schifo detto fra di noi

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro. Il sesso senza incoscienza fa anche abbastanza schifo detto fra di noi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


No non sono d'accordo
Un conto è l'incoscienza un conto è non andare con il primo che passa 
Dopodiché ripeto se chiedo il preservativo per un pompino poi non chiedo di essere leccata o altro


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro. Il sesso senza incoscienza fa anche abbastanza schifo detto fra di noi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ragazzo.... Nessuno  (credo) qui ha l'incoscienza dei vent'anni. E più che altro (eta' a parte) se a casa sei responsabile di un'altra persona prima di mettere a rischio anche la sua salute (oltre alla tua) secondo me ci devi pensare più che bene.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ragazzo.... Nessuno  (credo) qui ha l'incoscienza dei vent'anni. E più che altro (eta' a parte) se a casa sei responsabile di un'altra persona prima di mettere a rischio anche la sua salute (oltre alla tua) secondo me ci devi pensare più che bene.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

*...*

Io volevo sapere una cosa, così x modernizzarmi

Ma il pompino si chiede?

Perché ai tempi miei si faceva così spontaneamente


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Felice che tu ti sia emancipata. Spero solo che tu non abbia risolto il tuo problema con la debolezza come fanno tanti chiudendoti in stanze sempre più piccole invece di diventare più forte tu
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quella delle stanze l'avevo già percorsa come opzione...io le chiamavo scatole. A volte comparti stagni. 

Mi aveva indebolita moltissimo, non perchè fossi meno forte, ma perchè è nelle connessioni che c'è lo spazio per consolidare e per imparare equilibrio dinamico. E le scatole moncano le connessioni. 

Uscire da quel "dato", anche sociale, cui accennavi. 

La questione della forza mi interessa sempre meno, se devo essere sincera. 
Implica in sè un dimostrare e un affermare che levano energia a questioni che ora come ora ritengo più significative per me.  

E poi sono pure pigra probabilmente, non vedo perchè dovrei fare un "lavoro" di dimostrazione (che sia forza o altro poco conta) gratis e senza arricchimento alcuno. E' un investimento a perdere. 
E ho la netta sensazione di non averne poi molto da sprecare. Tempo e energie intendo. 

Io sono Io. 

Poi ho punti di forza e punti di debolezza. A me la decisione di utilizzarli in modo funzionale o disfunzionale. 
La discrimine è la finalità e l'orizzonte (da cui discendono gli obiettivi spiccioli) su cui si orientano limiti e risorse. 
E sulla disponibilità a trasformare il limite in risorsa.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo sapere una cosa, così x modernizzarmi
> 
> Ma il pompino si chiede?
> 
> Perché ai tempi miei si faceva così spontaneamente


Cioè non ti e' mai capitato  "durante" di esprimere un desiderio?


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo
> Se devo farlo con il preservativo non lo faccio (il pompino intendo)
> anche perchè a quel punto non potrei nemmeno chiedere di essere leccata o sperare che lo faccia
> Forse non sono mai arrivata a desiderare di fare un pompino a qualcuno su cui avessi dubbi.


Scusami ma è una cazzata.
Questo è un covo di fedifraghi e di amanti con amante i cui partner dormono sonni tranquilli e tu parli di amanti sui quali non hai dubbi?
E se la moglie del tuo amante avesse avuto vizi inconfessabili?
L'amica al di sopra di ogni sospetto di mio marito anni fa,gli ha lasciato in dote l'epatite B che lui a sua volta ha trasmesso al fratello con il quale  condivideva il rasoio.
Non sapeva che il dinlei fidanzato storico aveva un passato da tossicodipendente e gli è andata pure bene visto che erano gli anni d'oro dell'Aids ed un paio di quella compagnia ci ha lasciato le penne per l'HIV .
Porca miseria ,sembrano i discorsi che faccio ai miei figli.Il mio ginecologo è immunilogo ed esperto  di malattie sessualmemte  trasmissibili e me ne ha raccontate e raccomandate di ogni.....poi senti questi discorsi così easy e ti cadono le braccia


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè non ti e' mai capitato  "durante" di esprimere un desiderio?


:rotfl: :rotfl: cioè.. mentre sono lì che spoglio una donna che desidero.. tensione alta, desiderio alle stelle, fronte sudata...

"Cara.. ascolta... Ho un desiderio..."
"Dimme caro dimme.. pero' attento a non sfibrare la mutanda, che costa una fraccata di euri"..

Sembra un film con Lino Banfi e la Fenech :rotfl:

:rotfl: :rotfl: mi sa che ho fatto altre cose..  :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusami ma è una cazzata.
> Questo è un covo di fedifraghi e di amanti con amante i cui partner dormono sonni tranquilli e tu parli di amanti sui quali non hai dubbi?
> E se la moglie del tuo amante avesse avuto vizi inconfessabili?
> L'amica al di sopra di ogni sospetto di mio marito anni fa,gli ha lasciato in dote l'epatite B che lui a sua volta ha trasmesso al fratello con il quale  condivideva il rasoio.
> ...



Capisco il tuo discorso. E' anche vero che, non potendo mettere la mano sul fuoco su nessuno, a seguire il tuo ragionamento lo si dovrebbe fare solo con il preservativo. Anche con il proprio marito /compagno.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, come si è legati a un cane. Rapporto verticale di dipendenza. Una tristezza sconfinata.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non lo so...dipende quel che si desidera per sè e dai momenti. 

Io per esempio quello che vedrei tristissimo sarebbe una relazione in cui non c'è guadagno nell'essere in relazione. 
Guadagno per ognuno intendo. Arricchimento personale (dal materiale allo spirituale). 

Per come la vedo io, è fondamentalmente quello a dirigere l'ago della bilancia del ne vale la pena vs non ne vale la pena. 

Una relazione da cui ho la necessità di uscire per trovare quel che mi serve per nutrimento per esempio mi farebbe molta tristezza. Adesso. 

Una volta mi faceva sentire figa, per dire. 

Credo che il fulcro sia dirsi la verità su ciò che si desidera per se stessi, in considerazione del fatto che niente è immutabile e quando lo sembra è una illusione. 
E al netto di quel che è detto debba o non debba essere socialmente parlando e in comprensione dei condizionamenti che necessariamente ci portiamo dentro, ognuno i suoi. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: cioè.. mentre sono lì che spoglio una donna che desidero.. tensione alta, desiderio alle stelle, fronte sudata...
> 
> "Cara.. ascolta... Ho un desiderio..."
> "Dimme caro dimme.. pero' attento a non sfibrare la mutanda, che costa una fraccata di euri"..
> ...


Ma nooooo!!!! 

Mai capitato di chiedere semplicemente  "mi fai un pompino"?

Non mi pare tanto buffo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma nooooo!!!!
> 
> Mai capitato di chiedere semplicemente  "mi fai un pompino"?
> 
> Non mi pare tanto buffo.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Mi metterei a ridere da solo mentre lo chiedo, per la banalità della richiesta

Le cose autentiche si donano (per me)

Non si chiedono.

E io voglio solo cose (per me) autentiche a certi livelli


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Mi metterei a ridere da solo mentre lo chiedo, per la banalità della richiesta
> 
> ...


Eppure chiedere un pompino è un donare. 

Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma nooooo!!!!
> 
> Mai capitato di chiedere semplicemente  "mi fai un pompino"?
> 
> Non mi pare tanto buffo.


Per me...
È come se ti dicessi: senti Cielo, domani è il mio compleanno, me lo mandi un messaggino con scritto "buon compleanno Skorpio, tanti auguri"?

E tu: occhei...

E domattina mi mandi il messaggino 
"Buon compleanno Skorpio, tanti auguri!"

E io, dopo averlo letto: "grazie Cielo, grazie, come sono felice!!"

Tutto finto

Tutto falsato

Io non sono interessato... :rotfl: :rotfl: lascio a chi apprezza


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso. E' anche vero che, non potendo mettere la mano sul fuoco su nessuno, a seguire il tuo ragionamento lo si dovrebbe fare solo con il preservativo. Anche con il proprio marito /compagno.


Intendo che almeno nelle situazioni a rischio alto ci si deve tutelare ma specialmente quando si ha  anche la responsabilità di un partner ignaro .Chiamiamolo rispetto o protezione .


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure chiedere un pompino è un donare.
> 
> Ci hai mai pensato?


In teoria è tutto un donare..

Anche mandarti lo sfratto è un donare.

Ti dono un mio desiderio, io capisco ciò che vuoi dire

Il problema è che il MIO desiderio è OLTRE il pompino, e va con quel che un gesto così si porta dietro emotivamente, a vari livelli

Nel non chiedere, a ben pensarci, chiedo MOLTO di più

Ma non ho mai detto che sono poco esigente


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo sapere una cosa, così x modernizzarmi
> 
> Ma il pompino si chiede?
> 
> Perché ai tempi miei si faceva così spontaneamente


Puoi anche gentilmente prendere per i capelli la signora e casualmente indirizzarla verso la cuspide


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Puoi anche gentilmente prendere per i capelli la signora e casualmente indirizzarla verso la cuspide


Mah.. posso anche pagare una puttana e dargli un foglietto con quel che deve fare.. 

Pare abbiano anche abbassato i prezzi, negli ultimi tempi


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria è tutto un donare..
> 
> Anche mandarti lo sfratto è un donare.
> 
> ...


beh...il pompino, il sesso in generale, è semplicemente un portale. 

Per andare in altri posti. 

Pompino, cunnilingus, penetrazione anale, pissing, t&d, frustate sono tutte la stessa cosa...se si limitano all'essere pratiche che non contengono che se stesse e finalizzate edonisticamente in se stesse e narcisisticamente all'affermazione di sè. 
Nè se vengono chieste nè se non vengono chieste, la loro collocazione cambia. 

Non penso che l'autenticità a cui ti riferisci sia contenuta esattamente nella richiesta o non richiesta. 

Quanto nella condivisione della soglia che si desidera attraversare...chiedere ha una posizione (e può divenire un Dono) dopo quella soglia, non prima. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...il pompino, il sesso in generale, è semplicemente un portale.
> 
> Per andare in altri posti.
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi bene, ma... È sulla premessa che dividiamo le nostre strade sensazionali

Per me il sesso non è una rampa di lancio, ma un luogo di passaggio. 

Se io adesso ti chiedessi, dato che domani è il mio compleanno (facciamo finta) se domattina tu mi mandi una mail dove mi dici tanti auguri e felice compleanno...

Tu che penseresti?

Per me chiedere un pompino, o un abbraccio, o un bacio (non tragga in inganno il pompino, vale anche per un sorriso) è come fare una richiesta come sopra

Semplicemente banale


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusami ma è una cazzata.
> Questo è un covo di fedifraghi e di amanti con amante i cui partner dormono sonni tranquilli e tu parli di amanti sui quali non hai dubbi?
> E se la moglie del tuo amante avesse avuto vizi inconfessabili?
> L'amica al di sopra di ogni sospetto di mio marito anni fa,gli ha lasciato in dote l'epatite B che lui a sua volta ha trasmesso al fratello con il quale  condivideva il rasoio.
> ...


Guarda che ho due figli maschi anche io e ti assicuro che di sessualità se ne parla e in maniera non easy
Se seguo il tuo ragionamento dovrei fare pompini anche a mio marito con il preservativo
Comunque ripeto visto che mi piace il sesso orale praticato su di me quando ricambio dola stessa fiducia accordata a me
Altrimenti ci si vede si mette il preservativo, mi faccio penetrare, non bacio perché non so cosa può fare la moglie fuori dalla coppia e lui di sicuro gliel'ha leccata e poi c si saluta


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi bene, ma... È sulla premessa che dividiamo le nostre strade sensazionali
> 
> Per me il sesso non è una rampa di lancio, ma un luogo di passaggio.
> 
> ...


Facciamo che quella richiesta a me indirizzata sia collocata in un contesto di confidenza, familiarità, intimità e complicità. Facciamo che siamo alleati, non solo nella parte luminosa di noi, ma anche in quella ombrosa e nascosta. 

Cosa ti farebbe sentire mandare una mail di quel genere a me (una me che appartiene con te al contesto che ho sopra descritto). ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Intendo che almeno nelle situazioni a rischio alto ci si deve tutelare ma specialmente quando si ha  anche la responsabilità di un partner ignaro .Chiamiamolo rispetto o protezione .


Concordo
Definiscimi situazioni a rischio alto perché io non credo di averne mai vissute


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Facciamo che quella richiesta a me indirizzata sia collocata in un contesto di confidenza, familiarità, intimità e complicità. Facciamo che siamo alleati, non solo nella parte luminosa di noi, ma anche in quella ombrosa e nascosta.
> 
> Cosa ti farebbe sentire mandare una mail di quel genere a me (una me che appartiene con te al contesto che ho sopra descritto). ?


Se il contesto di premessa che dici fosse VERO (confidenza, familiarità, complicita', etc...) allora TU avresti ogni strumento possibile e immaginabile per sapere che IO domani attenderò trepidante i tuoi auguri (non richiesti)

Se la premessa fosse VERA


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il contesto di premessa che dici fosse VERO (confidenza, familiarità, complicita', etc...) allora TU avresti ogni strumento possibile e immaginabile per sapere che IO domani attenderò trepidante i tuoi auguri (non richiesti)
> 
> Se la premessa fosse VERA


Facciamo che giochiamo, e per un momento è vera. 

Non mi hai risposto...cosa ti farebbe sentire mandare quella mail? con quale parte di te ti metterebbe in contatto?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: cioè.. mentre sono lì che spoglio una donna che desidero.. tensione alta, desiderio alle stelle, fronte sudata...
> 
> "Cara.. ascolta... Ho un desiderio..."
> "Dimme caro dimme.. pero' attento a non sfibrare la mutanda, che costa una fraccata di euri"..
> ...


Magari così 
https://youtu.be/_7AanS219jQ

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quella delle stanze l'avevo già percorsa come opzione...io le chiamavo scatole. A volte comparti stagni.
> 
> Mi aveva indebolita moltissimo, non perchè fossi meno forte, ma perchè è nelle connessioni che c'è lo spazio per consolidare e per imparare equilibrio dinamico. E le scatole moncano le connessioni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Facciamo che giochiamo, e per un momento è vera.
> 
> Non mi hai risposto...cosa ti farebbe sentire mandare quella mail? con quale parte di te ti metterebbe in contatto?


Si ok

Facciamo finta che sia VERA

Domani è il mio compleanno.

E in forza di quella premessa (se è vera) tu sai che io aspetterò i tuoi auguri più di ogni altra cosa

Mi conosci, hai parti di me. Sai quanto mi accarezzeranno i tuoi auguri, che portano il tuo pensiero per ME

Se la premessa è vera, non c'è bisogno di richiesta formale.

Anzi

Il NON richiedere è la richiesta più onerosa

Ti quadra?


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

*comunque....*


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


>


:rotfl: che sfiga


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ok
> 
> Facciamo finta che sia VERA
> 
> ...


non rispondi....:carneval:

date per assunte tutte le cose che hai elencato...provo a riformulare la domanda...

se tu attendessi, mi doneresti l'attesa...ma se mi scrivessi, cosa mi doneresti? 

(e ti assicuro, che tastata con mano la tua ritrosia, quel che sta sotto la richiesta diverrebbe immediatamente parte dei miei desideri )


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: che sfiga


sempre detto che i principi azzurri, più li si tien lontani, meglio è :rotfl::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


>


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> se tu attendessi, mi doneresti l'attesa...ma se mi scrivessi, cosa mi doneresti?
> 
> )


Dal.mio punto di vista.. ti donerei solo lo smacco di averti tolto la libertà di "raggiungermi" liberamente o di "bypassarmi" distrattamente 

Ti avrei solo tolto libertà


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal.mio punto di vista.. ti donerei solo lo smacco di averti tolto la libertà di "raggiungermi" liberamente o di "bypassarmi" distrattamente
> 
> Ti avrei solo tolto libertà di raggiungermi


e cosa ti farebbe sentire, nella relazione con me, togliermi quella libertà?

(che immagine di te ne uscirebbe ai tuoi occhi, intendo)


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Mi metterei a ridere da solo mentre lo chiedo, per la banalità della richiestaLe cose autentiche si donano (per me)Non si chiedono.E io voglio solo cose (per me) autentiche a certi livelli


Non capisco  Se tu, nel mentre, desideri un pompino, aspetti che io ti legga nella mente? O fai in modo di agevolarmi, nel capire quelli che sono i tuoi desideri? Mah...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ragazzo.... Nessuno  (credo) qui ha l'incoscienza dei vent'anni. E più che altro (eta' a parte) se a casa sei responsabile di un'altra persona prima di mettere a rischio anche la sua salute (oltre alla tua) secondo me ci devi pensare più che bene.


Chiaro è condivisibile. Peccato che però le decisioni si prendono a monte. Normalmente è tutto deciso prima di trovarti all'interno di certe situazioni. Una volta che sei in ballo, balli. Per come la vedo io fintanto che devi decidere se ballare o no liberi tutti, se una volta che abbiamo deciso di iniziare le danze cominci ad alzare muri liberissima, ma non te la prendere se bollo la cosa come taccagneria di se stessi e passo oltre.
Ovviamente il tu è generico.
Io la proposta di un pompino col preservativo la prenderei come un non mi va di farti un pompino detto diversamente.
Che ci sta, per carità, mica si offende nessuno. Peccato che poi io passo oltre e tu resti al palo. Sempre tu generico, ovviamente

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo
> Se devo farlo con il preservativo non lo faccio (il pompino intendo)
> anche perchè a quel punto non potrei nemmeno chiedere di essere leccata o sperare che lo faccia
> Forse non sono mai arrivata a desiderare di fare un pompino a qualcuno su cui avessi dubbi.


Io ti quoto anche...

Ma ho il dubbio che il fatto che mi sia estraneo il concetto di pompino col preservativo dipenda soprattutto dal non essere per niente "navigata" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro è condivisibile. Peccato che però le decisioni si prendono a monte. Normalmente è tutto deciso prima di trovarti all'interno di certe situazioni. Una volta che sei in ballo, balli. Per come la vedo io fintanto che devi decidere se ballare o no liberi tutti, se una volta che abbiamo deciso di iniziare le danze cominci ad alzare muri liberissima, ma non te la prendere se bollo la cosa come taccagneria di se stessi e passo oltre.
> Ovviamente il tu è generico.
> Io la proposta di un pompino col preservativo la prenderei come un non mi va di farti un pompino detto diversamente.
> Che ci sta, per carità, mica si offende nessuno. Peccato che poi io passo oltre e tu resti al palo. Sempre tu generico, ovviamente
> ...


Non so. Dubito che passerebbero mesi prima di arrivare al dunque. Perciò con uno praticamente sconosciuto certi rischi, oggi come oggi, non li prenderei. A prescindere da me, che oramai non avrei neppure la responsabilità di salvaguardare la salute di un altro. Anche la mia vale. Più di restare al palo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e cosa ti farebbe sentire, nella relazione con me, togliermi quella libertà?
> 
> (che immagine di te ne uscirebbe ai tuoi occhi, intendo)


Di una persona che usa scenografia fisica concordata x identificare legami (dai.. su, mi ha corrisposto alla richiesta e mi ha scritto davvero, allora mi vuol bene)

Mentre nella mia sensibilità avviene esattamente a rovescio: sono i legami che identificano e costruiscono la fisicità (dai su, mi vuol bene davvero, e infatti si è ricordata da sola, e mi ha scritto)


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> É il cazzo usato in contemporanea che mi fa schifo.É un limite mentale ma non ha meno importanza di un limite fisico.
> Le cose a caldo sono più pesanti,se lo schifo ha tempo di decantare perde un po' del suo potere.
> Deve aver avuto gli stessi pensieri mio marito che tendenzialmente ha lo stesso senso mio figurato dello schifo anzi,sotto certi aspetti  anche peggio che con l'altra andava solo perché era convinto che lei da due anni non facesse sesso con il marito,a volte non ci credeva ,altre cercava  di convincersi ma era un tarlo che lo infastidiva.
> Le volte in cui aveva gli incontri con l'altra ,si defilava per giorni e giorni venendo a letto quando io ormai dormivo perché a detta sua era lui stesso a non riuscire a propinarmi una situazione che a lui stesso avrebbe fatto schifo.
> ...


Quindi,ad oggi,niente pompe; o al più col cappuccio......


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Di una persona che usa scenografia fisica concordata x identificare legami* (dai.. su, mi ha corrisposto alla richiesta e mi ha scritto davvero, allora mi vuol bene)
> 
> Mentre nella mia sensibilità avviene esattamente a rovescio: sono i legami che identificano e costruiscono la fisicità (dai su, mi vuol bene davvero, e infatti si è ricordata da sola, e mi ha scritto)


e che sensazioni ti farebbe sentire essere (considerato) quella persona?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ti quoto anche...
> 
> Ma ho il dubbio che il fatto che mi sia estraneo il concetto di pompino col preservativo dipenda soprattutto dal non essere per niente "navigata" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Simpaticona


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' il grassetto il fulcro.
> 
> A cui io però cambierei il tempo verbale.
> 
> ...


Tante parole per dire che il traditore si manda affangulo.....
Però.....come dici,non avendo mai subìto un tradimento (da chi ami) ti diventa difficile uscire dal postulato.
Potrebbe essere che invece,tu debba mangiare quella minestra,per non saltare dalla finestra.Dove la finestra, in senso figurato, rappresenta il maggior sconforto rispetto alla scelta di gettare il bambino con l'acqua sporca....


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e che sensazioni ti farebbe sentire essere (considerato) quella persona?


Beh.. mi chiedi uno sforzo mica da ridere... :mexican: Perché scendo a un livello di enorme profondità in luoghi comportamentali a me totalmente estranei...

Mi farebbe sentire una persona che si accontenta di poco, così a botta calda è quello che mi viene.

Ho avuto la "MIA" mail con i TUOI auguri... Che bello 

Che gioia che bello..  :mexican: 

Così...


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovvio che il non saperlo amplifica.Se lo avessi saputo magari avrei semplicemente imposto l'uso del preservativo  cosa che in realtà ho fatto quando il sospetto è diventato certezza e ben prima che lui messo alle strette confessasse.
> La testa di minchia invece di azionare il cervello e pensare che magari sapevo qualcosa che non avrei dovuto,alla mia imposizione  si offese e si imbestialì .Il suo neurone da maschio aveva decifrato il tutto come il mio voler tenere le distanze e magari essere io a non volerlo contagiare.La prese molto male


Quindi tu ci scopavi con la consapevolezza che lui trombasse in giro....
Metterlo alle strette sarebbe stato il negarsi; non pretendere il preservativo!


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I limiti mentali sono, a mio parere, quelli più importanti. Perchè sono "manipolabili, nel senso più positivo del termine.
> 
> I limiti fisici quelli sono e quelli restano. Posso desiderare ardentemente di respirare sott'acqua, ma per quanto io mi manipoli, non potrò mai avere le branchie.
> 
> ...


Ma se,  se lo scopava in contemporanea all'altra: consapevolmente....
Ipocrisia!


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma infatti ci sta. Mica nessuno dice nulla. Siamo tutti sul mercato e ognuno si sceglie il pacchetto che gli va più a genio.

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> *Tante parole per dire che il traditore si manda affangulo*.....
> Però.....come dici,non avendo mai subìto un tradimento (da chi ami) ti diventa difficile uscire dal postulato.
> Potrebbe essere che invece,tu debba mangiare quella minestra,per non saltare dalla finestra.Dove la finestra, in senso figurato, rappresenta il maggior sconforto rispetto alla scelta di gettare il bambino con l'acqua sporca....


No, non mi sembra di aver scritto il grassetto. 

Ho semplicemente scritto che il ragionamento di cui si parlava (lo schifo per il corpo contaminato) è a posteriori. 
Lo schifo nasce dopo che i fatti sono avvenuti e scoperti. (se non sono scoperti il problema nemmeno si pone). 

A quel punto si tratta di decidere che fare della padella, se buttarla oppure tenerla e vedere se la sensazione di "contaminazione" si depotenzia. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, ipotizzo che non avrei schifo del corpo. 
Avrei schifo, profondo disprezzo per le emozioni. Sapendo che sarebbero le mie a farmi vero ribrezzo. 

Se fossi tradita, il mio maggior problema sarei io. 
Mi sa. 

Sia se decidessi di chiudere sia se decidessi di restare.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. *mi chiedi uno sforzo mica da ridere*... :mexican: Perché scendo a un livello di enorme profondità in luoghi comportamentali a me totalmente estranei...
> 
> Mi farebbe sentire una persona che si accontenta di poco, così a botta calda è quello che mi viene.
> 
> ...


esattamente quello, il rovescio della medaglia di te, mi farebbe immensa gola...

e sarebbe un Dono di grande valore, per me...

(a questo livello, che il mezzo sia un pompino, una mail, un fazzoletto...conta pochissimo in sè e per sè)


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se,  se lo scopava in contemporanea all'altra: consapevolmente....
> Ipocrisia!


chi si scopava in contemporanea chi??? 

non ho mica capito sai


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se,  se lo scopava in contemporanea all'altra: consapevolmente....
> Ipocrisia!


Eppure a me ha colpito una cosa di quello che ha detto [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]: che lui si sentì legittimato ad imbestialirsi per la richiesta di mettere il preservativo. E' indicativo di uno squilibrio molto grande. Quando c'è squilibrio, non ha senso ne' parlare di logica, ne' di ipocrisia.

Capisco bene il meccanismo: Io sono arrivata ancora oltre. Nel senso che non avrei neppure potuto pretendere.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> esattamente quello, il rovescio della medaglia di te, mi farebbe immensa gola...
> 
> e sarebbe un Dono di grande valore, per me...


Mi sforzo.. io mica esco dal gioco.. 

Ma non è semplice... Scrivo quel che mi esce

La sensazione di aver dovuto chiedere prosciutto con la voglia immensa di salame

E aver avuto il prosciutto che ho chiesto... e doverlo pure masticare perché alla fine il prosciutto ho chiesto, no?

E fondamentalmente .. tu mi chiedi, l'immagine rispetto a te che mi hai dato quanto ti ho chiesto?..

Un'immagine irrimediabilmente falsata.

"Skorpio?.. ah..a lui piace il prosciutto... Del salame non sa nulla"


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi tu ci scopavi con la consapevolezza che lui trombasse in giro....
> Metterlo alle strette sarebbe stato il negarsi; non pretendere il preservativo!


Ma sai.. non sono d'accordo.

Premesso che io non mi sono mai trovata nella condizione di negarmi .. 
credo che nell'ambito di una relazione consolidata il negarsi possa capitare qualche volta, e per n ragioni.... 

mentre se di punto in bianco imponessi il preservativo.. beh..  bisognerebbe proprio essere deficienti per non capire cosa mi passa per la testa. 
Di sicuro mi aspetterei una sorta di "resa dei conti" in quello stesso momento.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sforzo.. io mica esco dal gioco..
> 
> Ma non è semplice... Scrivo quel che mi esce
> 
> ...


Ma prima che una sappia in che momento vuoi realmente il prosciutto, e in che momento vuoi il salame, porca miseriaccia.... .... Due parole a sta tizia per farle capire i tuoi desideri e le tue preferenze, prima che lei innesti il "pilota automatico".... Le vogliamo dire si o no? O aspettiamo che costei ti sappia leggere nella mente? 

Mica fa cosi brutto, esprimere un desiderio.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sforzo.. io mica esco dal gioco..
> 
> Ma non è semplice... Scrivo quel che mi esce
> 
> ...


Io non c'entrerei nulla con l'immagine di te a quel punto. Il discorso sarebbe solo con te. 
(ricordi: confidenza, familiarità, intimità, complicità. Nel gioco, io saprei che scrivere per chiedere ti metterebbe di fronte a questo "dilemma" con te stesso). 

Sarei solo quella che fa saltare il coperchio e per certi versi offre l'opportunità di sperimentare il fare qualcosa che non appartenendoti, ti appartiene. (quei territori che ci sono ma sono enormemente lontani...)
(se non ti appartenesse in una qualche misura, anche come semplice paura o timore di falsificazione di te, non sentiresti che non ti appartiene, non ti porresti nemmeno il problema). 

Sei tu che ti sentiresti incompleto, non riconoscibile, in difficoltà con te stesso. 
Sei tu che mangeresti prosciutto volendo il salame. 
E ti porresti la domanda se mangiarlo o no, e se lo mangiassi ti chiederesti chi sei per mangiare prosciutto invece di salame...sei tu che faresti i conti con quell'immagine di te. 

A me non resterebbe che guardarti. E accogliere quel che sai dare in quella situazione che ti porta lontano da quel che conosci di te...e vedere quanto sei disposto a muoverti dal tuo conosciuto, dal copione 

EDIT: ovviamente, la scelta di penetrare quei luoghi sarebbe soltanto tua. Io sarei una opportunità che tu decidi se cogliere o meno.


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non c'entrerei nulla con l'immagine di te a quel punto. Il discorso sarebbe solo con te.
> (ricordi: confidenza, familiarità, intimità, complicità. Nel gioco, io saprei che scrivere per chiedere ti metterebbe di fronte a questo "dilemma" con te stesso).
> 
> Sarei solo quella che fa saltare il coperchio e per certi versi offre l'opportunità di sperimentare il fare qualcosa che non appartenendoti, ti appartiene. (quei territori che ci sono ma sono enormemente lontani...)
> ...



ma fargli gli auguri e basta pare brutto??!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
 @_Skorpio_, via, lascia perdere gli affettati che il giorno del tuo compleanno ti mando @_farfalla_ a cantarti Happy Birthday to you che Marilyn scansate proprio.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma prima che una sappia in che momento vuoi realmente il prosciutto, e in che momento vuoi il salame, porca miseriaccia.... .... Due parole a sta tizia per farle capire i tuoi desideri e le tue preferenze, prima che lei innesti il "pilota automatico".... Le vogliamo dire si o no? O aspettiamo che costei ti sappia leggere nella mente?
> 
> Mica fa cosi brutto, esprimere un desiderio.


Ma io voglio il salame.
Che arriva assieme al prosciutto.

Una mail, no un WhatsApp, no una telefonata, no arrivi in ufficio con un sorriso....

Prosciutto, mortadella, coppa, finocchiona, .....

È il SALAME che ci sta dietro che io voglio.

Il tuo pensare a me

Tu non ci devi "cogliere"

Ho ricevuto regali di merda :rotfl: .. ma dietro c'era il SALAME e quei regali di merda mi hanno fatto felice

Io non ho desiderio di prosciutto o di bresaola

Voglio il SALAME.. ma quello non lo si può chiedere.

È il tuo pensare a me.

Non ci vogliono ne maghi ne indovini.

Basta l'affetto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma fargli gli auguri e basta pare brutto??!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Skorpio_, via, lascia perdere gli affettati che il giorno del tuo compleanno ti mando @_farfalla_ a cantarti Happy Birthday to you che Marilyn scansate proprio.


:mexican: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma fargli gli auguri e basta pare brutto??!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Skorpio_, via, lascia perdere gli affettati che il giorno del tuo compleanno ti mando @_farfalla_ a cantarti Happy Birthday to you che Marilyn scansate proprio.


Ma io cosa c'entro?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :mexican: :rotfl:


E tu che ti ridi


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu che ti ridi


:rotfl: diciamo che in questa intricata rappresentazione, tu faresti la parte del "prosciutto" che mi manderebbe Lostris perché mi pensa (il salame) 

Sei un Parma o un san Daniele?? :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io voglio il salame.
> Che arriva assieme al prosciutto.
> 
> Una mail, no un WhatsApp, no una telefonata, no arrivi in ufficio con un sorriso....
> ...


No. Ascolta. Stai sviando la domanda  

Te la faccio in maniera più diretta. Perché vuoi privare una cristiana che, in un dato momento, e' con te a scambiare piacere, di un aiuto nel capire cosa ti fa piacere realmente?
 Perché in quel  "attendere" cio' che tu chiami l'affetto dell'altra, c'è molto più egoismo che non nel chiedere un pompino nel momento preciso in cui ti va di riceverlo, secondo me.


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. posso anche pagare una puttana e dargli un foglietto con quel che deve fare..
> 
> Pare abbiano anche abbassato i prezzi, negli ultimi tempi


Ce ne sono anche tante in incognito che lavorano aggratiss


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: diciamo che in questa intricata rappresentazione, tu faresti la parte del "prosciutto" che mi manderebbe Lostris perché mi pensa (il salame)
> 
> Sei un Parma o un san Daniele?? :mexican:


come siete arrivati ai prosciutti ed ai salami ? :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io cosa c'entro?


Che c'entra? Nemmeno io c'entro... :rotfl:
ti ho tirato dentro per compagnia 


facciamoglieli questi auguri!! Su!


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come siete arrivati ai prosciutti ed ai salami ? :carneval:



È stato un mio "infelice" paragone gastronomico :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come siete arrivati ai prosciutti ed ai salami ? :carneval:


Boh. Si era partiti dalla domanda se chiedere o meno un pompino fosse cosa buona e giusta.

Di li, a come si sia giunti al prosciutto o al salame non lo so più nemmeno io  :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che c'entra? Nemmeno io c'entro... :rotfl:
> ti ho tirato dentro per compagnia
> 
> 
> facciamoglieli questi auguri!! Su!


Ecco brave, fatemi il coretto in inglese, va.. :rotfl:

Tanto poi faccio come Francoff che incassò gli auguri e dopo disse che non era il suo compleanno :rotfl:

Metto fieno in cascina


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: diciamo che in questa intricata rappresentazione, tu faresti la parte del "prosciutto" che mi manderebbe Lostris perché mi pensa (il salame)
> 
> Sei un Parma o un san Daniele?? :mexican:


Che ci vuoi fare.. mi piace celebrare i compleanni...

soprattutto se so che è cosa gradita


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco brave, fatemi il coretto in inglese, va.. :rotfl:
> 
> Tanto poi faccio come Francoff che incassò gli auguri e dopo disse che non era il suo compleanno :rotfl:
> 
> Metto fieno in cascina


Mmm... previdenza o paraculaggine??
:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Si era partiti dalla domanda se chiedere o meno un pompino fosse cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> Di li, a come si sia giunti al prosciutto o al salame non lo so più nemmeno io  :mexican:


Il pompino, giusto!

Io non lo voglio un pompino (prosciutto)

Io voglio il TUO desiderio di farmi un pompino (salame)

Il pompino viene dopo il desiderio di farlo

Mi volevi fare invece una sega? 

Porc.....

Macché. La sega va bene uguale.

Voglio la tua libertà di portarmi cose

Non COSE richieste a la carte


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È stato un mio "infelice" paragone gastronomico :rotfl:


e' stato un boomerang ?


Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Si era partiti dalla domanda se chiedere o meno un pompino fosse cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> Di li, a come si sia giunti al prosciutto o al salame non lo so più nemmeno io  :mexican:


:rotfl: come sempre


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pompino, giusto!
> 
> Io non lo voglio un pompino (prosciutto)
> 
> ...


Non mi incarto con prosciutti e salami ma pensi che [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] voglia dire che magari io la voglia di farti un pompino (sto parlando in generale eh ) ce l'ho ma per mille motivi non prendo l'iniziativa perché non so se la sa ti è gradita
Quindi mi faciliti se me lo chiedi 
Poi non so a me in certi momenti, magari in situazioni in cui non siamo insieme la richiesta mi fa partire l'ormone


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Ascolta. Stai sviando la domanda
> 
> Te la faccio in maniera più diretta. Perché vuoi privare una cristiana che, in un dato momento, e' con te a scambiare piacere, di un aiuto nel capire cosa ti fa piacere realmente?
> Perché in quel  "attendere" cio' che tu chiami l'affetto dell'altra, c'è molto più egoismo che non nel chiedere un pompino nel momento preciso in cui ti va di riceverlo, secondo me.


Nella intimità Mi piace la sua libertà di portarmi cose.

Poi sotto le lenzuola qualcosa di piacevole da fare assieme alla fine si trova...


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pompino, giusto!
> 
> Io non lo voglio un pompino (prosciutto)
> 
> ...


E' una logica che mi e' estranea.

Io volevo fare una cosa che anzitutto fa piacere a te. In questo sta la mia libertà di portarti cose (uso le tue parole). Con questo spirito (dove non esiste l'obbligo) se mi agevoli il compito di capire ciò che più ti aggrada, magari te ne sono pure grata.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ce ne sono anche tante in incognito che lavorano aggratiss


Questa detta da una donna è davvero un'uscita infelice
E ripeto tu resti sposata con qualcuno che ha scopato con chi lavorava aggratiss, quindi svilisci più te stessa che l'altra con queste frasi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una logica che mi e' estranea.
> 
> Io volevo fare una cosa che anzitutto fa piacere a te. In questo sta la mia libertà di portarti cose (uso le tue parole). Con questo spirito (dove non esiste l'obbligo) se mi agevoli il compito di capire ciò che più ti aggrada, magari te ne sono pure grata.


Avevo capito bene


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi incarto con prosciutti e salami ma pensi che [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] voglia dire che magari io la voglia di farti un pompino (sto parlando in generale eh ) ce l'ho ma per mille motivi non prendo l'iniziativa perché non so se la sa ti è gradita
> Quindi mi faciliti se me lo chiedi
> Poi non so a me in certi momenti, magari in situazioni in cui non siamo insieme la richiesta mi fa partire l'ormone


Eh. Giusto. In altre parole.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi incarto con prosciutti e salami ma pensi che [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] voglia dire che magari io la voglia di farti un pompino (sto parlando in generale eh ) ce l'ho ma per mille motivi non prendo l'iniziativa perché non so se la sa ti è gradita
> Quindi mi faciliti se me lo chiedi
> Poi non so a me in certi momenti, magari in situazioni in cui non siamo insieme la richiesta mi fa partire l'ormone


Ma si parlava di un contesto di complicità e affettività e coesione sotto vari punti di vista....

È in questo terreno che si gioca, così era la premessa del discorso...

Se si è fondamentalmente 2 estranei, si.. sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa detta da una donna è davvero un'uscita infelice
> E ripeto tu resti sposata con qualcuno che ha scopato con chi lavorava aggratiss, quindi svilisci più te stessa che l'altra con queste frasi


 Se c'è qualcosa di assolutamente evidente è il fatto che lei ci resta sposata con l'unico obiettivo di fargliela pagare ogni giorno che Dio ha messo in terra. 


Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una logica che mi e' estranea.
> 
> Io volevo fare una cosa che anzitutto fa piacere a te. In questo sta la mia libertà di portarti cose (uso le tue parole). Con questo spirito (dove non esiste l'obbligo) se mi agevoli il compito di capire ciò che più ti aggrada, magari te ne sono pure grata.


Ma.. se si va in una camera di albergo, con tutto quel che ci sta a monte a livello di cosa ricercata e desiderata, si può partire da lì, no?

Dalle cose semplici.. siamo insieme, ci apprestiamo a passare tempo insieme... 

Che mi frega del pompino o dello sculaccione ritmato sulla chiappa sinistra a ritmo di salsa

Io voglio stare con te........


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo
> Definiscimi situazioni a rischio alto perché io non credo di averne mai vissute


Già avere un amante che a sua volta ha una vita sessuale con altra persona della quale ,e delle cui  abitudini sessuali non si sa nulla comprende già per forza di cose allargare il cerchio ed imporre cautela.Un rapporto a 4 con tutte le incognite sui vari membri è più a rischio .
L'amante di mio marito per esempio ha fatto pompini non protetti ad un portatore sano di epatite B.
Gli esami ematologici "prematrimoniali" rotfl ai quali la signora lo ha fatto sottoporre ne prevedevano parecchi ma non quelli per epatiti varie  .


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di un contesto di complicità e affettività e coesione sotto vari punti di vista....
> 
> È in questo terreno che si gioca, così era la premessa del discorso...
> 
> Se si è fondamentalmente 2 estranei, si.. sono d'accordo con te...



No .

Tutto e' partito dalla tua domanda, se fosse "moderno", oggi come oggi, chiedere un pompino. 

Comunque secondo me è una richiesta che può benissimo farsi anche all'interno di coppie molto affiatate. Anzi... Forse di più, anche se è pur vero che la complicità aiuta a prevenire i desideri dell'altro.

Però credo che una richiesta, in questo senso, sia ancor più bella se fatta da chi si conosce bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No .
> 
> Tutto e' partito dalla tua domanda, se fosse "moderno", oggi come oggi, chiedere un pompino. [emoji14]
> 
> ...


Oltretutto, chiesto in modo creativo è anche parecchio divertente. Domanda seria, ma voi a letto non cazzeggiate mai? Nel senso, capisco che il sesso solenne e ritualizzato abbia un sacco di appeal, ma fondamentalmente mangiare - bere - ridere - scopare ( possibilmente senza manco alzarsi dal letto), rimane la combinazione più divertente e probabilmente anche ciò che si ricerca fuori dal legittimo talamo...

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No .
> 
> Tutto e' partito dalla tua domanda, se fosse "moderno", oggi come oggi, chiedere un pompino.
> 
> ...


Ma sarà bellissima ma a me non serve, nel senso che non mi interessa IL POMPINO

Mi interessa la LIBERTÀ dell'altro

Pane al pane, vino al vino, io quello che chiedo allo stesso tempo do..

E io la LIBERTÀ di portare cose all'altra me la prendo tutta tranquillamente.

Non chiedo mica: preferisci iniziare con una leccatina, o vogliamo fare subito un pecorone x scioglierci un po'?

Io porto... Senza chiedere

Non andava bene?

Amen.

La libertà ha un prezzo


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa detta da una donna è davvero un'uscita infelice
> E ripeto tu resti sposata con qualcuno che ha scopato con chi lavorava aggratiss, quindi svilisci più te stessa che l'altra con queste frasi


No no,svilisco il lavoro aggratiss ,almeno in questo caso mio marito è stato oculato ,tipo i tre per due al supermercato :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Già avere un amante che a sua volta ha una vita sessuale con altra persona della quale ,e delle cui  abitudini sessuali non si sa nulla comprende già per forza di cose allargare il cerchio ed imporre cautela.Un rapporto a 4 con tutte le incognite sui vari membri è più a rischio .
> L'amante di mio marito per esempio ha fatto pompini non protetti ad un portatore sano di epatite B.
> Gli esami ematologici "prematrimoniali" rotfl ai quali la signora lo ha fatto sottoporre ne prevedevano parecchi ma non quelli per epatiti varie  .


Ma tu hai ragione ma ripeto allora andiamo con qualcuno e ci facciamo bastare la penetrazione. Perché anche se lo bacio e il giorno prima l'ha leccata a un'altra posso correre rischi
Non ho numerose esperienze ma dato che per me il sesso non è un gioco se sono andata a letto con qualcuno prima di arrivare lì ho espresso le mie paure, le mie necessitá e ho capito che con quel qualcuno potevo permettermi un pompino senza preservativo 
Banalmente leccare il lattice non è la mia massima aspirazione quindi visto che non me lo prescrive il medico preferisco non leccare nulla che leccare il lattice
E ripeto per la terza volta non posso chiedere a un altro di fare qualcosa che mi rifiuto di fare a lui


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sarà bellissima ma a me non serve, nel senso che non mi interessa IL POMPINO
> 
> Mi interessa la LIBERTÀ dell'altro
> 
> ...


E su questo sono piuttosto d'accordo. Come fare però sapere che la sedicente leonessa padrona di se stessa che si è accostata al tuo talamo non è in realtà il centesimo esemplare di femmina da branco (e da accollo)?

Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come siete arrivati ai prosciutti ed ai salami ? :carneval:


Il pompino di mio marito ha scatenato l'inferno :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No no,svilisco il lavoro aggratiss ,almeno in questo caso mio marito è stato oculato ,tipo i tre per due al supermercato :carneval:


Credo che dietro a tutta questa ironia tu provi ancora un profondo disagio
Me ne spiace e mi è incomprensibile come tu faccia .


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai ragione ma ripeto allora andiamo con qualcuno e ci facciamo bastare la penetrazione. Perché anche se lo bacio e il giorno prima l'ha leccata a un'altra posso correre rischi
> Non ho numerose esperienze ma dato che per me il sesso non è un gioco se sono andata a letto con qualcuno prima di arrivare lì ho espresso le mie paure, le mie necessitá e ho capito che con quel qualcuno potevo permettermi un pompino senza preservativo
> Banalmente leccare il lattice non è la mia massima aspirazione quindi visto che non me lo prescrive il medico preferisco non leccare nulla che leccare il lattice
> E ripeto per la terza volta non posso chiedere a un altro di fare qualcosa che mi rifiuto di fare a lui


Ma perché ti centri su di te?Se gli hai fatto gli esami e lui li ha fatti a sua moglie a te e tuo marito sei a posto.
Qui ci sono casi di leccatori seriali che manco si ricordano la faccia di chi hanno leccato due ore prima e tu cerchi la tua pagliuzza


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché ti centri su di te?Se gli hai fatto gli esami e lui li ha fatti a sua moglie a te e tuo marito sei a posto.
> Qui ci sono casi di leccatori seriali che manco si ricordano la faccia di chi hanno leccato due ore prima e tu cerchi la tua pagliuzza


Non ho fatto esami. 
Non hai parlato all'inizio di leccatori seriali ma di traditori e facendo parte della categoria dico la mia
Edit: o meglio il mio amante storico li aveva fatti qualche mese prima. Io no. Ma avevo avuto in 37 anni allo mio marito 
Poi più fatti


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. se si va in una camera di albergo, con tutto quel che ci sta a monte a livello di cosa ricercata e desiderata, si può partire da lì, no?
> 
> Dalle cose semplici.. siamo insieme, ci apprestiamo a passare tempo insieme...
> 
> ...


Scusa ma... Se sei con me e ti trovi in una camera di albergo anziché a fare una passeggiata o altro, vuol dire che vuoi passare tempo con me in un dato modo. E allora perché avere timori nel dirsi quello che si vuole in quel contesto? 

Mica a mo' di lista della spesa, sia chiaro. E probabilmente neppure al primo appuntamento. Ma se viene il desiderio di quello.... Perché non comunicarlo?cioè va bene il tempo assieme (il salame), ma se oltre a passare questo tempo per comune volontà (che senz'altro e' l'essenziale) ci si adopera affinché  (sempre nei limiti di ciò che si vuole) sia il più piacevole possibile per entrambi e' ancora meglio. Per dirla sempre con le tue parole: un regalo che oltre ad essere fatto con affetto e' anche bello per chi lo riceve, e' meglio di un regalo di merda fatto sempre con l'affetto e magari con il doppio della fatica di chi lo fa.

Buona notte. Vado a nanna


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma fargli gli auguri e basta pare brutto??!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Skorpio_, via, lascia perdere gli affettati che il giorno del tuo compleanno ti mando @_farfalla_ a cantarti Happy Birthday to you che Marilyn scansate proprio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma che auguri...si stava parlando di pompini, e di richieste di pompino...e @_Skorpio_ ha ben pensato di iniziare a parlare di prosciutto e salame  passando attraverso una mail di auguri

io l'ho seguito :angelo:

Sono giunta alla conclusione che a skorpio il prosciutto lo faccia sentire falso e preferisca il salame...e che è ancor più buono, il salame, se portato direttamente e senza che lui ne faccia richiesta :carneval::carneval:



...pensa che io invece stavo parlando di quanto è profonda la tana del bianconiglio 

La comunicazione è spesso affare complessissimo


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E su questo sono piuttosto d'accordo. Come fare però sapere che la sedicente leonessa padrona di se stessa che si è accostata al tuo talamo non è in realtà il centesimo esemplare di femmina da branco (e da accollo)?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah.. non lo so.
Io non mi pongo queste domande...
Si è parlato prima, eventualmente, in confidenza...

Quando sono lì io porto me stesso, per quello che sono.

Non amo andare "sul sicuro" avendo in tasca preziose informazioni che mi dicono che la donna con cui sto x passare tempo insieme, ama esser baciata lì o toccata la.

Se c'è intesa (e siamo sempre lì col conto) quando la bacerò "li" capirò senza manuale di istruzioni che quello è un punto importante x lei.

Se c'è intesa... E se sono attento e presente

Io sotto le lenzuola la vedo così..


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Non vado a letto con comparse tutto qui
> Ne tantomeno faccio pompini a comparse


Di riflesso la comparsa sarebbe lui.....si può anche capire così!
Ma la comparsa è l'altra; Mistral è la titolare!


----------



## Lostris (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pompino, giusto!
> 
> Io non lo voglio un pompino (prosciutto)
> 
> ...


Nemmeno a me piace chiedere. 

La perfezione è che tu voglia e desideri fare (farmi) cose che io desidero che tu (mi) faccia. 

A chiedere si perde di spontaneità... in teoria.
Eppure mi rendo conto che non si ha la capacità di leggere nel pensiero.. e sinceramente a me piacerebbe che l'altro mi dicesse i propri desideri...

se parliamo di menù, forse il "cosa" piaccia si può dedurre. A meno di non incontrare uno che mangi cavallette ricoperte di cioccolato una tendenzialmente varia tra antipasto primo secondo ecc....

Ma non è così semplice e automatico incontrare perfettamente i gusti se considero il "come" piace... 
per non parlare del "quando". 

Magari tu sei abituato a mangiare il salame come antipasto e io penso sia cosa gradita come secondo... io te lo offro con il pane e invece per te il top è con dei sottaceti.

Se la premessa è il desiderio di dare piacere all'altro, allora il fatto che mi guidi o mi renda protagonista dei suoi desideri parlandomene non può che farmi piacere.

E dato che non vedo perché mai per me dovrebbe valere una regola diversa.. beh, forse posso vedere il "chiedere" come in effetti un dono, come diceva [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] (non so se in questo senso), di me all'altro.

Per me rimane difficile eh, ma ci sto lavorando.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non lo so.
> Io non mi pongo queste domande...
> Si è parlato prima, eventualmente, in confidenza...
> 
> ...


Non lo so. Secondo me questa è tutta roba che si capisce prima a livello puramente animale. Non è che ognuno porta in dote i suoi fantasmi, altrimenti saremmo delle macchiette. Anzi secondo me utilizzare il corpo di qualcun altro per cacciare via i fantasmi è un ottimo modo di valorizzare il prossimo


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa ma... Se sei con me e ti trovi in una camera di albergo anziché a fare una passeggiata o altro, vuol dire che vuoi passare tempo con me in un dato modo. E allora perché avere timori nel dirsi quello che si vuole in quel contesto?
> 
> Mica a mo' di lista della spesa, sia chiaro. E probabilmente neppure al primo appuntamento. Ma se viene il desiderio di quello.... Perché non comunicarlo?cioè va bene il tempo assieme (il salame), ma se oltre a passare questo tempo per comune volontà (che senz'altro e' l'essenziale) ci si adopera affinché  (sempre nei limiti di ciò che si vuole) sia il più piacevole possibile per entrambi e' ancora meglio. Per dirla sempre con le tue parole: un regalo che oltre ad essere fatto con affetto e' anche bello per chi lo riceve, e' meglio di un regalo di merda fatto sempre con l'affetto e magari con il doppio della fatica di chi lo fa.
> 
> Buona notte. Vado a nanna


Ma non è un "timore".. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ripeto, io voglio la tua libertà di portarmi cose

Io la mia me la prendo.

Non voglio COSE deprivate della tua libertà di portarle, a causa di una mia richiesta.

"Mi fai un pompino?"

"Si"

"Ale' - me lo fa (maddeche')


----------



## stany (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, come si è legati a un cane. Rapporto verticale di dipendenza. Una tristezza sconfinata.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J320FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho pensato la stessa cosa....


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che dietro a tutta questa ironia tu provi ancora un profondo disagio
> Me ne spiace e mi è incomprensibile come tu faccia .


Disagio riguardo a cosa?
L'episodio per me ha gli stessi connotati del primo giorno,non è che più passa il tempo e più penso che la merda si trasformi in Nutella ,sono realista ,coerente ed al momento sono consapevole ed accetto di avere un sacchetto di merda ricordo sul comodino,mica mi convinco sia Nutella,è proprio merda e al momento me la tengo.Quando non mi andrà più la restituisco.
In una parte del percorso m'è toccato pestare  una merda il DISAGIO riguardo a ciò rimane immutato,mica cambio idea e me lo faccio piacere .
Riguardo al termine puttana nel mio caso non riguarda lo scoparsi  chicchessia ,mio marito compreso, ma è proprio un dispregiativo legato a come la signora si è relazionata con me nel dopo.
Se tuo marito ti avesse scoperta e il tuo amante si prodigasse per metterlo al corrente di quanto tu fossi Zoccola ,di cosa dicessi di lui,di quanto tu LI (marito  e i figli) volessi lasciare ma lui non te lo avrebbe permesso,di quanto sei una donna di merda che è meglio perdere che trovare e che lui non te l'avrebbe  fatta passare liscia e poi,dopo due mesi come se nulla fosse ti avesse contattata per dirti che il tal giorno alla tale ora ti aspettava a casa sua per scopare (trattando te come una puttana ad ore a domicilio ) vorrei vedere se la tua immagine edulcorata e rispettosa da galateo della trombata clandestina reggerebbe.Secondo me saresti peggio di un camionista e magari un bastardo al tuo amico ti scapperebbe senza aver paura di usare un termine politicamente scorretto  o infrangere il galateo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Disagio riguardo a cosa?
> L'episodio per me ha gli stessi connotati del primo giorno,non è che più passa il tempo e più penso che la merda si trasformi in Nutella ,sono realista ,coerente ed al momento sono consapevole ed accetto di avere un sacchetto di merda ricordo sul comodino,mica mi convinco sia Nutella,è proprio merda e al momento me la tengo.Quando non mi andrà più la restituisco.
> In una parte del percorso m'è toccato pestare  una merda il DISAGIO riguardo a ciò rimane immutato,mica cambio idea e me lo faccio piacere .
> Riguardo al termine puttana nel mio caso non riguarda lo scoparsi  chicchessia ,mio marito compreso, ma è proprio un dispregiativo legato a come la signora si è relazionata con me nel dopo.
> Se tuo marito ti avesse scoperta e il tuo amante si prodigasse per metterlo al corrente di quanto tu fossi Zoccola ,di cosa dicessi di lui,di quanto tu LI (marito  e i figli) volessi lasciare ma lui non te lo avrebbe permesso,di quanto sei una donna di merda che è meglio perdere che trovare e che lui non te l'avrebbe  fatta passare liscia e poi,dopo due mesi come se nulla fosse ti avesse contattata per dirti che il tal giorno alla tale ora ti aspettava a casa sua per scopare (trattando te come una puttana ad ore a domicilio ) vorrei vedere se la tua immagine edulcorata e rispettosa da galateo della trombata clandestina reggerebbe.Secondo me saresti peggio di un camionista e magari un bastardo al tuo amico ti scapperebbe senza aver paura di usare un termine politicamente scorretto  o infrangere il galateo.


Se il mio amante facesse una cosa così spero che mio marito mi lasci in tronco 
Perché avrebbe sposato una deficiente
Altro che bastardo mi scapperebbe ma credo che nessuno si trasformi così e da come racconti la storia lei aveva dato ampi segnali di che persona fosse e lui ha continuato ad andarci a letto


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me piace chiedere.
> 
> *La perfezione è che tu voglia e desideri fare (farmi) cose che io desidero che tu (mi) faccia. *
> 
> ...


Parto dal grassetto...che è assolutamente interessante. 

La perfezione (il Desiderio) è trovare nell'altro l'incastro di sè. E di più...trovar nell'altro quell'assoluta comprensione che renderebbe la comunicazione talmente fluida da rasentare la lettura, reciproca, dei pensieri più reconditi. 

(e questo sarebbe molto interessante anche riguardo alle possibilità di inganno). 

Quella perfezione, quella perfetta intesa che regala la sensazione di essere davanti ad uno specchio fedele (e non uso a caso le parole) è però il prodotto di una co-costruzione. Ed è una tensione, più che un risultato. 

dove anche la spontaneità secondo me ha significati ben diversi. 

Esempio culinario: se sono a tavola e voglio il sale, mica mi faccio problemi a chiedere il sale. Io voglio il sale e chiedo il sale, perchè l'insalata mi piace salata in quel modo qui invece che in quel modo lì. (contemporaneamente ti offro, ti dono, la possibilità di imparare come mi piace l'insalata, per dire). 

La spontaneità è evidente. So ciò che desidero e non ho la minima remora a esporre il mio desiderio. 

Non vedo perchè in ambito sessuale la spontaneità debba invece cambiare la collocazione e divenire una specie di espressione della lettura del pensiero. 

Lui me la sta leccando, io voglio che mi metta dentro anche due dita, ma non lo chiedo perchè gli leverei la libertà di arrivarci da solo che il mio desiderio è anche due dita dentro. 

In realtà, per come la vedo io, cerco implicitamente la conferma che l'altro mi comprenda e mi sappia esaudire. Preferisco il non soddisfacimento di miei desideri nella sfiducia riguardo le capacità dell'altro di gestire autonomamente la sua libertà. 

E senza mettermi in gioco esprimendo ciò che desidero. Spontaneamente e con semplicità. 

Se chiedo, in realtà offro. E mi offro. E mi espongo. 

In questi termini un pompino non è un pompino...ma è provare a penetrare insieme la tana del bianconiglio...specialmente quando il chiedere è un muro. 

E nel sesso, il chiedere, è spesso un muro. 

C'è questa idea farlocca che il chiedere i propri desideri sessuali sia togliere spontaneità...che è un po' lo stesso meccanismo che governa il cazzo di tanti maschi che devono interrompere il protocollo per mettere il preservativo, e gli si smolla 

In realtà il chiedere per offrire...io lo trovo un atto di intimità e spontaneità raro. E prezioso. 
E dice tanto. 
Sia dell'uno sia dell'altro. 

Saper chiedere e saper accogliere. Non sono cose per niente scontate, secondo me. 

Poi 'sta cosa della spontaneità...è un buon alibi. Secondo me. 
Ma è un paravento per come la vedo io. 

Spontaneità è voler il sale e chiedere il sale. Facile facile. Senza retropensieri o prove. 

Ovvio che nella pratica....serve pratica


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se il mio amante facesse una cosa così spero che mio marito mi lasci in tronco
> Perché avrebbe sposato una deficiente
> Altro che bastardo mi scapperebbe ma credo che nessuno si trasformi così e da come racconti la storia lei aveva dato ampi segnali di che persona fosse e lui ha continuato ad andarci a letto


Non solo, a monte di tutto resta e trasuda da quello che scrivi una sostanziale incapacità di perdonare e passare oltre. Resta da chiederti soltanto perché rimanere insieme. La mia tesi è che continui a tenerti accanto ad un marito perché comunque essere quella tradita, cornuta, mazziata, che però ha ripreso il coglione in casa ti dà formalmente la posizione di quella che ha ragione e che ha un credito inestinguibile. E si sa che comandare e meglio che fottere...
E secondo me lui che ha capito perfettamente questa cosa perché ti conosce bene sta giocando la partita al incularella reciproca perché ti fa sfogare trattandolo da coglione e intanto secondo me continua a farsi i beneamati cazzi suoi. Ovviamente il tu è generico, ma fino a un certo punto :lol:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il pompino di mio marito ha scatenato l'inferno :rotfl:


io avrei associato meglio un calippo piuttosto che un prosciutto ...al limite il salame puo' andar bene


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è un "timore".. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ripeto, io voglio la tua libertà di portarmi cose
> 
> ...


guarda che sei tu che non ti fidi della libertà che sta dietro al sì (o al no) 

Non è che chiedere un pompino, ti dia poi così tanto potere sulla riposta dell'altro. 

E' sempre e comunque l'altro a decidere se prendertelo in bocca, come, a che condizioni, per quanto, etc etc...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non solo, a monte di tutto resta e trasuda da quello che scrivi una sostanziale incapacità di perdonare e passare oltre. Resta da chiederti soltanto perché rimanere insieme. La mia tesi è che continui a tenerti accanto ad un marito perché comunque essere quella tradita, cornuta, mazziata, che però ha ripreso il coglione in casa ti dà formalmente la posizione di quella che ha ragione e che ha un credito inestinguibile. E si sa che comandare e meglio che fottere...
> E secondo me lui che ha capito perfettamente questa cosa perché ti conosce bene sta giocando la partita al incularella reciproca perché ti fa sfogare trattandolo da coglione e intanto secondo me continua a farsi i beneamati cazzi suoi. Ovviamente il tu è generico, ma fino ta un certo punto :lol:


M
Sto cazzi suoi non credo se parliamo di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], ma il resto lo straquoto
Mi è incomprensibile


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> M
> Sto cazzi suoi non credo se parliamo di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], ma il resto lo straquoto
> Mi è incomprensibile


Io sono convinto di sì. Ne ho viste tante di coppie in cui si alzava tanto fumo su una cosa che interessava relativamente che poteva perché no anche essere il sesso mentre alla fine della fiera quello che interessava veramente è l'accudimento. Avere qualcuno che ti lava le mutande e ti pulisce il cesso alla fine è un asset impagabile.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se il mio amante facesse una cosa così spero che mio marito mi lasci in tronco
> Perché avrebbe sposato una deficiente
> Altro che bastardo mi scapperebbe ma credo che nessuno si trasformi così e da come racconti la storia lei aveva dato ampi segnali di che persona fosse e lui ha continuato ad andarci a letto


No ,era molto dolce e comprensiva ed evidentemente falsa nelle sue manifestazioni ,erano proprio queste attenzioni e dolcezze che lo legavano ( non so se ricordi la storia ma il sesso e l'andarci a letto merita un velo pietoso e non era esattamente il focus o punto di forza  )era come si poneva lei con lui che lo interessava.Finchè lui ha aderito a ciò che lei voleva ,lei ha elargito ciò che lui chiedeva.Quando il giocattolo ha avuto vita propria ed ha troncato ,la maschera è caduta.Ti lascio immaginare,Lui steso al tappeto,moribondo disperato dopo aver confessato e lei a prenderlo a calci nei fianchi come non ci fosse un domani.Ovvio che li si è reso conto di quanto lo avesse preso per i fondelli.
Il pensare come si sentisse lui in quel momento ,accusato e additato come unico colpevole e trattato in quel modo da una persona che un attimo prima giurava di tenere a lui immensamente ,non nego che emoaticamante mi ha suscitato attimi di umana compassione anche se lo avrei strangolato.
I segnali precedenti potevano più che altro riguardare il tipo di persona che moralmente era ma non come si sarebbe comportata con lui.Come da copione era convinto che lei lo ritenesse superiore ,due spanne sopra quel "coglione" del marito che a lei tanto piaceva descrivere malamante.Non ha tenuto conto che la ruota gira ed è un attimo ricevere lo stesso trattamento dalla  persona che prima vedevi agire contro l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se vuoi che sottoscriva la cosa che nonostante gli avessi anche chiesto mesi prima spiegazioni riguardo la "signora"con tanto di nome e cognome lui non ci arrivasse a capire che magari qualcosa sapevo ed impegnandomi un po' avrei scoperto altro (nel caso ci fosse stato),te lo sottoscrivo.
> O era matematicamente sicuro che io fossi cretina ,o matematicamente sicuro di essere troppo intelligente lui oppure ,se vogliamo scomodare la psicologia ,lui voleva che scoprissi  che qualcuna apprezzava l'articolo più di me che in quel periodo in effetti non apprezzavo affatto avendone tutti i motivi dell'universo ed oltre.E lui lo sa che un decimo dei motivi bastavano ed avanzavano .
> Lui faceva allusioni e a me stava solo più sulle palle,altro che gelosia.
> Ho una scena di lui con indossato il giubbotto di lei (dimenticato in ufficio) che al solo ripensarla i miei centri ormonal/libidinosi si suicidano e solo quella gli fa meritare 800 paia di corna .Ora che  mi avete fatto ricordare la scena pietosa *vado di lá a tirargli un mattone in testa*.         .


:rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No ,era molto dolce e comprensiva ed evidentemente falsa nelle sue manifestazioni ,erano proprio queste attenzioni e dolcezze che lo legavano ( non so se ricordi la storia ma il sesso e l'andarci a letto merita un velo pietoso e non era esattamente il focus o punto di forza  )era come si poneva lei con lui che lo interessava.Finchè lui ha aderito a ciò che lei voleva ,lei ha elargito ciò che lui chiedeva.Quando il giocattolo ha avuto vita propria ed ha troncato ,la maschera è caduta.Ti lascio immaginare,Lui steso al tappeto,moribondo disperato dopo aver confessato e lei a prenderlo a calci nei fianchi come non ci fosse un domani.Ovvio che li si è reso conto di quanto lo avesse preso per i fondelli.
> Il pensare come si sentisse lui in quel momento ,accusato e additato come unico colpevole e trattato in quel modo da una persona che un attimo prima giurava di tenere a lui immensamente ,non nego che emoaticamante mi ha suscitato attimi di umana compassione anche se lo avrei strangolato.
> I segnali precedenti potevano più che altro riguardare il tipo di persona che moralmente era ma non come si sarebbe comportata con lui.Come da copione era convinto che lei lo ritenesse superiore ,due spanne sopra quel "coglione" del marito che a lei tanto piaceva descrivere malamante.Non ha tenuto conto che la ruota gira ed è un attimo ricevere lo stesso trattamento dalla  persona che prima vedevi agire contro l'altro.


Ti faccio un elenco di cose che dovevano far capire che donna fosse:
Chiedeva di te
Lo portava a casa sua
Voleva scopare nel letto dove dormiva con suo marito
Chiedeva a lui favori che avrebbe dovuto chiedere al marito o al fratello al cugino o allo zio

Ripeto non ho esperienze che fanno statistica ma chi ho frequentato io sarebbe scappato davanti anche a una sola di queste cose
Figurati a tutte e 4
C'erano i segnali di una donna non a posto con la testa. C'erano tutti. Lui non lo ha visti. Ma con lui ora ci stai tu,


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io avrei associato meglio un calippo piuttosto che un prosciutto ...al limite il salame puo' andar bene


Il calippo è troppo freddo ed evoca necrofilia...meglio il salame :carneval:


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti faccio un elenco di cose che dovevano far capire che donna fosse:
> Chiedeva di te
> Lo portava a casa sua
> Voleva scopare nel letto dove dormiva con suo marito
> ...


Dici che con tutto il prosciutto che ha sugli occhi non vede neppure le mie magagne?
Ora ho capito perché da sempre mi ripete che sono bellissima.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Dici che con tutto il prosciutto che ha sugli occhi non vede neppure le mie magagne?
> Ora ho capito perché da sempre mi ripete che sono bellissima.


Ecco vedi è questo l'umorismo che non capisco


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti faccio un elenco di cose che dovevano far capire che donna fosse:
> Chiedeva di te
> Lo portava a casa sua
> Voleva scopare nel letto dove dormiva con suo marito
> ...


Comunque concordo su tutto ma il tutto depone a favore di un ingenuo sprovveduto.Ma lui è caratterialmente così anche in altri aspetti della vita ,fa fatica a vedere oltre a ciò che gli si para davanti e tende a credere che tutti siano come lui.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Comunque concordo su tutto ma il tutto depone a favore di un ingenuo sprovveduto.Ma lui è caratterialmente così anche in altri aspetti della vita ,fa fatica a vedere oltre a ciò che gli si para davanti e tende a credere che tutti siano come lui.


Per me depone a sfavore dell'uomo con cui avrei voluto dividere la vita
Tu volevi vivere con un ingenuo sprovveduto che si fa abbindolare da una cretina?


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Comunque concordo su tutto ma il tutto depone a favore di un ingenuo sprovveduto.Ma lui è caratterialmente così anche in altri aspetti della vita ,fa fatica a vedere oltre a ciò che gli si para davanti e tende a credere che tutti siano come lui.


Dei coglioni.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> chi si scopava in contemporanea chi???
> 
> non ho mica capito sai


Mistral no? Conosceva nome e cognome di lei....dice che i sospetti divennero realtà e,nel mentre , aveva rapporti col marito.Non l'ha saputo dopo,ne era a conoscenza! Diverso dal  sapere successivamente che si è vissuta una promiscuità forzosa.Ma forse erano anni che gliela centellinava e,per questo,tenendo a lui, con l'arma sessuale ha cercato di riportarlo all'ovile. Per come lo descrive poi, lui sembra un tredicenne neanche tanto sveglio!


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi è questo l'umorismo che non capisco


Sai cosa mi disse poco dopo.
" Avevo davanti agli occhi tutti i tasselli ma non sono stato in grado di unirli e comporre il quadro"
e ti assicuro che si è maledetto fino alla nausea perché il quadro una volta ricomposto gli ha reso ciò che lo ha sempre schifato.Come acquistare un auto usata con il contachilometri  che segna 10 e non collegare i battistrada usurati fino alla tela e le pedaliere consumate al  fatto che forse non è così nuova come il venditore vuol farti credere.Poi un bel giorno qualcuno ti fa 2+2 e tutto ti è chiaro ma ormai è tardi.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me depone a sfavore dell'uomo con cui avrei voluto dividere la vita
> Tu volevi vivere con un ingenuo sprovveduto che si fa abbindolare da una cretina?


Scusami,ma che c@zzo di domanda ....tuo marito voleva sposarsi una che si fa l'amante per 4 anni e chiude solo per sovvenuta  malattia ?
Ma certo che no,un piccione ti caga in testa ,ma mica lo volevi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi disse poco dopo.
> " Avevo davanti agli occhi tutti i tasselli ma non sono stato in grado di unirli e comporre il quadro"
> e ti assicuro che si è maledetto fino alla nausea perché il quadro una volta ricomposto gli ha reso ciò che lo ha sempre schifato.Come acquistare un auto usata con il contachilometri  che segna 10 e non collegare i battistrada usurati fino alla tela e le pedaliere consumate al  fatto che forse non è così nuova come il venditore vuol farti credere.Poi un bel giorno qualcuno ti fa 2+2 e tutto ti è chiaro ma ormai è tardi.


Credo che tu lo ami molto per riuscire a parlarne così, o almeno spero che sia questo che ti fa parlare così 
A me da donna spiace vedere un'altra donna che scende a compromessi con se stessa pur di proseguire


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusami,ma che c@zzo di domanda ....tuo marito voleva sposarsi una che si fa l'amante per 4 anni e chiude solo per sovvenuta  malattia ?
> Ma certo che no,un piccione ti caga in testa ,ma mica lo volevi.


Ma mio marito non lo sa e se lo avesse saputo ai tempi mi avrebbe gettata dal balcone
La differenza è che tu invece te lo tieni


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dei coglioni.


Il mondo ne è pieno,nevvero caro?


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mistral no? Conosceva nome e cognome di lei....dice che i sospetti divennero realtà e,nel mentre , aveva rapporti col marito.Non l'ha saputo dopo,ne era a conoscenza! Diverso dal  sapere successivamente che si è vissuta una promiscuità forzosa.Ma forse erano anni che gliela centellinava e,per questo,tenendo a lui, con l'arma sessuale ha cercato di riportarlo all'ovile. Per come lo descrive poi, lui sembra un tredicenne neanche tanto sveglio!


Ma che ti sei bevuto?


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il mondo ne è pieno,nevvero caro?


Problemi a chi se li cucca, nevvero cara?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma fargli gli auguri e basta pare brutto??!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Skorpio_, via, lascia perdere gli affettati che il giorno del tuo compleanno ti mando @_farfalla_ a cantarti Happy Birthday to you che Marilyn scansate proprio.


:rofl:


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eppure a me ha colpito una cosa di quello che ha detto [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]: che lui si sentì legittimato ad imbestialirsi per la richiesta di mettere il preservativo. E' indicativo di uno squilibrio molto grande. Quando c'è squilibrio, non ha senso ne' parlare di logica, ne' di ipocrisia.
> 
> Capisco bene il meccanismo: Io sono arrivata ancora oltre. Nel senso che non avrei neppure potuto pretendere.


Sicuramente erano molto rarefatti i servizi che lei faceva al marito,il quale s'è aggiustato fuori e,certamente la richiesta del preservativo l'ha fatto legittimamente infuriare: "come, non me li facevi da due anni,ed ora pretendi il preservativo?".
L'altra non aveva pretese e,non era nemmeno la moglie! In questo consiste l'ipocrisia di chi sa o è quasi sicura e, pretende il controllo su di una situazione sfuggita di mano e di cui ne ha contezza. Lui forse è talmente ottuso o paraculo da non scomporsi nemmeno davanti alle generalità dell'amante declinate dalla moglie,però,voglio dire: pure lei (la moglie)....


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mio marito non lo sa e se lo avesse saputo ai tempi mi avrebbe gettata dal balcone
> La differenza è che tu invece te lo tieni


Tu non puoi sapere cosa avrebbe fatto tuo marito ,lo puoi solo supporre.
Qui ben pochi hanno avuto reazioni sia in positivo che in negativo aderenti a ciò che si credeva o pensava .
Mi fa strano che la tua stima di te dipenda dall'essere  o meno scoperta.Sei sempre tu in ogni caso,quella che ritiene di meritare  la caduta dal balcone per le sue gesta e non per chi le scopre.
Non vivendo la tua situazione anche io potrei dirti che mai sarei rimasta nella tua situazione da matrimonio bianco per anni,che mai avrei rinunciato al sesso,che avrei troncato senza se e senza ma e che non avrei desiderato sposare un uomo che centella a me il reale augello .Parole dette da una donna a cui il sesso piace parecchio alla quale l'astinenza non rientra nei piani.
Il trovarsici è tutt'altra storia


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Problemi a chi se li cucca, nevvero cara?


Salutami la moglie ,digli che la capisco.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Salutami la moglie ,digli che la capisco.


Quando saprà


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che ti sei bevuto?


Rileggiti.....ammetto che l'ho buttato li il fatto che gliela facessi sudare...ma, credo di non essere andato molto lontano; e poi,lo lasci intuire di tanto in tanto.....


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Salutami la moglie ,digli che la capisco.


Per ora "sucati" il coglioncello che si è fatto scoprire. Trattalo come si merita e nel caso ripetigli fino alla nausea della sua coglioneria.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rofl:


Come è il detto
Dio guardami dagli amici che ai nemici ci penso io


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sicuramente erano molto rarefatti i servizi che lei faceva al marito,il quale s'è aggiustato fuori e,certamente la richiesta del preservativo l'ha fatto legittimamente infuriare: "come, non me li facevi da due anni,ed ora pretendi il preservativo?".
> L'altra non aveva pretese e,non era nemmeno la moglie! In questo consiste l'ipocrisia di chi sa o è quasi sicura e, pretende il controllo su di una situazione sfuggita di mano e di cui ne ha contezza. Lui forse è talmente ottuso o paraculo da non scomporsi nemmeno davanti alle generalità dell'amante declinate dalla moglie,però,voglio dire: pure lei (la moglie)....


Va be dai,ora perché patisci tu i servizi rarefatti non lo mettere in mezzo a tutto il mondo copulante.
Quando pretesi il preservativo non c'era stata alcuna confessione .Era una mia certezza non ancora suffragata da prove schiaccianti .
Lui "apparentemente "non si scomponeva davanti alle generalità dell'amante perché molto probabilmente era talmente preso che non aveva intenzione di rinunciare ed era altrettanto certo di essere al di sopra di ogni sospetto o che fosse impossibile beccarlo.Non si rendeva conto di macroscopici passi falsi che agli occhi di una persona che ti conosce da decenni non passano inosservati .


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non mi sembra di aver scritto il grassetto.
> 
> Ho semplicemente scritto che il ragionamento di cui si parlava (lo schifo per il corpo contaminato) è a posteriori.
> Lo schifo nasce dopo che i fatti sono avvenuti e scoperti. (se non sono scoperti il problema nemmeno si pone).
> ...


Guarda che dici che l'unica scelta, se ti pesasse la promiscuità (piu emotiva che sessuale,scoperta dopo), sarebbe l'addio al traditore.
Peraltro ,per come sei, sostieni che ti peserebbe : quindi....


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per ora "sucati" il coglioncello che si è fatto scoprire. Trattalo come si merita e nel caso ripetigli fino alla nausea della sua coglioneria.


Eh no,il coglioncello ha avuto la sfiga di aver sposato 007,altre Si sfondano di burraco e messe in piega e ringraziano i santi di chi fa sfogare la pezzetta  che a loro non garba più.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma che auguri...si stava parlando di pompini, e di richieste di pompino...e @_Skorpio_ ha ben pensato di iniziare a parlare di prosciutto e salame  passando attraverso una mail di auguri
> 
> ...


Comunque la lunghezza del confronto e le metafore di Skorpio mi hanno fatto capire quello che dici.
In effetti una volta li ho chiesti gli auguri ed è stato davvero un dono. È stato offrire che quegli auguri avevano più valore di semplici auguri. Li ho avuti.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Eh no,il coglioncello ha avuto la sfiga di aver sposato 007,altre Si sfondano di burraco e messe in piega e ringraziano i santi di chi fa sfogare la pezzetta  che a loro non garba più.


Ma comunque te lo devi "sucare". E sembra strano che una donna come te si tenga cotanto coglione.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Va be dai,ora perché patisci tu i servizi rarefatti non lo mettere in mezzo a tutto il mondo copulante.
> Quando pretesi il preservativo non c'era stata alcuna confessione .Era una mia certezza non ancora suffragata da prove schiaccianti .
> Lui "apparentemente "non si scomponeva davanti alle generalità dell'amante perché molto probabilmente era talmente preso che non aveva intenzione di rinunciare ed era altrettanto certo di essere al di sopra di ogni sospetto o che fosse impossibile beccarlo.Non si rendeva conto di macroscopici passi falsi che agli occhi di una persona che ti conosce da decenni non passano inosservati .


Guarda che i servizi son rarefatti ma la cosa dipende da me!
Senza voler criticare e volermi mettere nei panni altrui,ti dico che  se non avessi figli piccoli (e i tuoi non lo sono), avrei chiuso! Poi come ho detto cerco anche mie responsabilità.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Rileggiti.....ammetto che l'ho buttato li il fatto che gliela facessi sudare...ma, credo di non essere andato molto lontano; e poi,lo lasci intuire di tanto in tanto.....


Se hai letto che io la faccio sudare o l'abbia mai fatta sudare mi sa che devi cambiare le lenti ,certe pratiche abbassano la vista.
Nel periodo in cui non ci cagavamo non vivevamo l'idillio nemmeno dal punto di vista sessuale erano semplici scopate ma è durato poco.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma comunque te lo devi "sucare". E sembra strano che una donna come te si tenga cotanto coglione.


Stessa tua sensazione soprattutto perché davvero [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] mi sembra una donna in gamba come mi sembra [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION]. Eppure ..


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi,ad oggi,niente pompe; o al più col cappuccio......


Ad oggi d anche a ieri a mio marito sempre e senza cappuccio.Gli esami al momento lo descrivono come sano.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa tua sensazione soprattutto perché davvero [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] mi sembra una donna in gamba come mi sembra [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION]. Eppure ..


Appunto, ma è anche quella di stany, sarà che lo usa bene .


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai.. non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Premesso che io non mi sono mai trovata nella condizione di negarmi ..
> credo che nell'ambito di una relazione consolidata il negarsi possa capitare qualche volta, e per n ragioni....
> ...


Appunto per ciò il marito s'incazzava....Ti spompino ma come dico io : se non è ipocrisia....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ad oggi d anche a ieri a mio marito sempre e senza cappuccio.Gli esami al momento lo descrivono come sano.


Glieli hai sempre fatto fare? Da quando lo conosci fate entrambi esami regolarmente?


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai.. non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Premesso che io non mi sono mai trovata nella condizione di negarmi ..
> credo che nell'ambito di una relazione consolidata il negarsi possa capitare qualche volta, e per n ragioni....
> ...


In quei periodi lui era convinto che il mio disinteresse derivasse da un mio presunto interesse per un altro.
Si affannava pure ad indagare.La sua gelosia esagerata non lo ha aiutato a ragionare.L'imposizione del preservativo l'ha recepita come un mio voler rifiutare il contatto con lui per ragioni mie e non derivanti da lui.Il suo loop era su cosa facessi io e non su cosa  faceva lui.La rabbia che io potessi avere un altro surclassava ciò che faceva lui facendola apparire come una bazzecola.
Se aggiungiamo che chi cercava sempre il contatto fisico /sessuale era lui ,facile pensare cosa gli passasse  per la testa.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ad oggi d anche a ieri a mio marito sempre e senza cappuccio.Gli esami al momento lo descrivono come sano.


Ah....il cappuccio solo per scuoterlo; e lui si incazzava perché non capiva.....Quello è stato il mezzo ed il segnale per fargli capire che sapevi.Vabbè, del resto se vi frequentate da quando avevate quindici anni, vi conoscerete a fondo.Dei due, quella che guida ed indirizza, pari essere tu....Finché morte non vi separi. In fondo il fine giustifica i mezzi. Ciascuna coppia si gestisce come vuole;l'importante è che non vi manchi qualcosa.Il sesso c'è....ed abbiamo capito che sia la vostra chiave di lettura e di risoluzione (quantomeno la stai /state utilizzando). Ciascuno trova il proprio equilibrio e, forse l'avete trovato.Ve lo auguro. Del resto la passione e l'attrazione dopo trent'anni difficilmente sono le stesse.
Tuo marito appare come un adolescente pirletto, tu come una accentratrice che aspira al controllo totale di lui; ma state ancora assieme, in circostanze e contingenze che avrebbero sfasciato il 90% delle coppie (no figli piccoli, no problemi economici), pertanto, siete da ammirare per la pervicacia.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In quei periodi lui era convinto che il mio disinteresse derivasse da un mio presunto interesse per un altro.
> Si affannava pure ad indagare.La sua gelosia esagerata non lo ha aiutato a ragionare.L'imposizione del preservativo l'ha recepita come un mio voler rifiutare il contatto con lui per ragioni mie e non derivanti da lui.Il suo loop era su cosa facessi io e non su cosa  faceva lui.La rabbia che io potessi avere un altro surclassava ciò che faceva lui facendola apparire come una bazzecola.
> Se aggiungiamo che chi cercava sempre il contatto fisico /sessuale era lui ,facile pensare cosa gli passasse  per la testa.


Adesso la cosa è più chiara....Avrai dato adito ai suoi sospetti.
Come dicevo se gliela centellinavi lui si è sentito in diritto di cercare altrove.


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal grassetto...che è assolutamente interessante.
> 
> La perfezione (il Desiderio) è trovare nell'altro l'incastro di sè. E di più...trovar nell'altro quell'assoluta comprensione che renderebbe la comunicazione talmente fluida da rasentare la lettura, reciproca, dei pensieri più reconditi.
> 
> ...


Errore che a suo tempo feci pure io.
Pensare che nell'atto interrompere la mistica con una richiesta fosse sbagliato e che fosse un implicito ammettere di non essere riusciti a decifrare il codice erogeno del partner,è un imprinting che ho corretto,purtroppo,solo recentemente.
Se si hanno rapporti con più persone in tempi brevi,non si ha il tempo materiale per raggiungere quella complicità ed intesa che si ha con un partner fisso e,guarda caso,non ce n'è una che assomigli lontanamente all'altra.quello che a una la sconvolge,all'altra,nella migliore delle ipotesi,la lascia indifferente.
Credo che la giusta via di mezzo sia parlarne nel momento di rilassamento post sesso,almeno così la imposto io.
Ma,com'ebbi a dire,io sono io...


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io avrei associato meglio un calippo piuttosto che un prosciutto ...al limite il salame puo' andar bene


Forse dovremmo cominciare a postare in giapponese...


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mio marito non lo sa e se lo avesse saputo ai tempi mi avrebbe gettata dal balcone
> La differenza è che tu invece te lo tieni


Non hai certezza di ciò che affermi,anzi,ad infame imbeccata,tuo marito non ha pensato minimamente a gettarti dal balcone,ma ha rigettato la missiva delatrice.
Ora,che qualche dubbio gli si sia instillato,lo sa solo lui,ma da quanto ci hai detto,non ti ha allontanata,quindi...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse dovremmo cominciare a postare in giapponese...


forse


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che non ti fidi della libertà che sta dietro al sì (o al no)
> 
> Non è che chiedere un pompino, ti dia poi così tanto potere sulla riposta dell'altro.
> 
> E' sempre e comunque l'altro a decidere se prendertelo in bocca, come, a che condizioni, per quanto, etc etc...


:rotfl: :rotfl: ma vedi che giustamente hai grassettato solo la prima parte di quel che ho scritto, e NON hai grassettato la seconda..

La seconda parte te la perdi. Ti giri di là. 

Non la vuoi nemmeno vedere proprio :rotfl: :rotfl:

Non ti interessa.. o ti fa paura confrontartici

E va  dritta nel cestino



Perché se chiedo e mi dici SI, tutto si sposta inevitabilmente sull'oggetto della richiesta (il pompino) mentre il resto..?

E chissenefrega... :rotfl:

E come invece ho ripetuto a me è proprio del resto che mi frega, quel "resto" che eviti prudentemente di grassettare, probabilmente perché a te NON interessa

E non è mica vietato non interessarsi al resto, ma il mio interesse è centrato sul resto.

Certo che mi fido della libertà che sta dietro a un eventuale SI

Ma tutto si SPOSTA inevitabilmente sull'oggetto, sulla pratica

Ho chiesto un pompino, mi è stato detto di sì, mi è stato fatto un pompino.. che cazzo voglio di più?? :rotfl:

Niente.. non voglio niente.. mi son fregato da solo.

Perché io volevo qualcos'altro, che con quel chiedere mi sono fottuto.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....il cappuccio solo per scuoterlo; e lui si incazzava perché non capiva.....Quello è stato il mezzo ed il segnale per fargli capire che sapevi.Vabbè, del resto se vi frequentate da quando avevate quindici anni, vi conoscerete a fondo.Dei due, quella che guida ed indirizza, pari essere tu....Finché morte non vi separi. In fondo il fine giustifica i mezzi. Ciascuna coppia si gestisce come vuole;l'importante è che non vi manchi qualcosa.Il sesso c'è....ed abbiamo capito che sia la vostra chiave di lettura e di risoluzione (quantomeno la stai /state utilizzando). Ciascuno trova il proprio equilibrio e, forse l'avete trovato.Ve lo auguro. Del resto la passione e l'attrazione dopo trent'anni difficilmente sono le stesse.
> Tuo marito appare come un adolescente pirletto, tu come una accentratrice che aspira al controllo totale di lui; ma state ancora assieme, in circostanze e contingenze che avrebbero sfasciato il 90% delle coppie (no figli piccoli, no problemi economici), pertanto, siete da ammirare per la pervicacia.


Esatto.
La richiesta del preservativo in teoria doveva risvegliare una cosa invece in lui ne ha risvegliata un'altra del tutto opposta ma in quel periodo era nella melma e non molto lucido.Si era reso conto che ben difficilmente l'altra lo avrebbe lasciato congedare senza conseguenze e cercava soluzioni improbabili ed aiuto da una sua amica per mettere fine all'avventura.Evidentemente alcuni atteggiamenti (che lui aveva lasciato ingigantire) hanno cominciato ad essergli chiari.Prima che lui trovasse il modo ,per sua sfortuna  sono arrivata io ,e forse anche per mia sfortuna.


----------



## patroclo (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure chiedere un pompino è un donare.
> 
> Ci hai mai pensato?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me...
> È come se ti dicessi: senti Cielo, domani è il mio compleanno, me lo mandi un messaggino con scritto "buon compleanno Skorpio, tanti auguri"?
> 
> E tu: occhei...
> ...




....unendo i due discorsi, visto che i regali che ricevevo mi lasciavano sempre perplesso per anni ho sognato il pompino di compleanno, di natale, per l'onomastico, di pasqua......e.....e nisba............anche vero che esplicitamente non l'ho mai chiesto in questi termini.......


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui me la sta leccando, io voglio che mi metta dentro anche due dita, ma non lo chiedo perchè gli leverei la libertà di arrivarci da solo che il mio desiderio è anche due dita dentro.


Mentre te la Lecco, prendimi la mano e portala lentamente vicino al tuo pube..

Mostrami la strada, ci arrivo da solo.. non sono un tarullo ne un bambino.

O forse no, chissà...vediamo

Mi hai portato a letto con te, e allora se questo non è banale, fidati di me, lasciami la libertà di imboccarla quella strada.

E se non la imbocco, allora sì che son davvero un tarullo, e ci hai visto proprio male a portarmi dentro il tuo letto

E la prossima volta col cazzo che mi ci riporti, perché MERITI di essere cercata nelle tue profondità,anche fisiche, ma soprattutto di persona

Lasciami la libertà di provare a raggiungere il tuo desiderio, la tua persona


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....unendo i due discorsi, visto che i regali che ricevevo mi lasciavano sempre perplesso per anni ho sognato il pompino di compleanno, di natale, per l'onomastico, di pasqua......e.....e nisba............anche vero che esplicitamente non l'ho mai chiesto in questi termini.......


Qui ci siamo un po' piantati sul pompino, ma potrebbe essere una sega o un massaggino alla nuca.

Ma ripeto, a me interessa il pensiero che ci sta dietro.

Se il pensiero c'è.

Però capisco anche chi non si interessa del pensiero, ma dell' "intervento"

Io voglio vedere sotto il tappeto


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Glieli hai sempre fatto fare? Da quando lo conosci fate entrambi esami regolarmente?


Li fece a suo tempo,l'altra mi mostró i suoi ,orgogliosa di dimostrarmi che lei non era una sprovveduta ( nei suoi di lei c'erano anche quelli per epatiti varie) ed ogni tot mesi si controllava.
Certo,sono esami amatici quindi un papilloma o una clamydia e compagnia bella se c'erano lo scopriremo vivendo .
Per il resto non sono maniaca o fissata,io, di mio attuo norme di buon senso a mia tutela e sto serena senza paranoie .


----------



## patroclo (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui ci siamo un po' piantati sul pompino, ma potrebbe essere una sega o un massaggino alla nuca.
> 
> Ma ripeto, a me interessa il pensiero che ci sta dietro.
> 
> ...


...appunto...il pensiero non c'era per questo ma neanche per il resto.........


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso la cosa è più chiara....Avrai dato adito ai suoi sospetti.
> Come dicevo se gliela centellinavi lui si è sentito in diritto di cercare altrove.


Ma stai in fissa con sto centellinare ,non è andato in giro a cercare scopate.
Ha messo su una vera a propria relazione e il fattore X non era la ricerca di sesso ma l'illusione di se che gli veniva restituita.Come trovare uno specchio deformante di quelli che ti fanno apparire alto e magro quando in realtà tua moglie ti ripete che dovresti dimagrire.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...appunto...il pensiero non c'era per questo ma neanche per il resto.........


Bravo! Questo è il punto

Solo NON chiedendolo lo hai scoperto.

Perché non c'era IL PENSIERO.. 

Se chiedevi magari ricevevi pure, esattamente quanto chiedevi

Ma ti fottevi il verificare il pensiero verso di te, il tappeto restava coperto.

A me interessa quello, da sempre, per tutto

Dal pompino al cellulare al mio piatto preferito, per finire al più semplice degli SMS di auguri

Chiaro che poi ti ci devi confrontare con questo, e da un po' noia...

Chi di noi non ha passato un momento particolare, aspettando o sperando in  un gesto o un pensiero che poi non è arrivato?

Ti devi confrontare con la disattenzione verso di te

Capisco sia fastidioso, ma io non ho paura, voglio vedere sotto il tappeto


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: ma vedi che giustamente hai grassettato solo la prima parte di quel che ho scritto, e NON hai grassettato la seconda..La seconda parte te la perdi. Ti giri di là. Non la vuoi nemmeno vedere proprio :rotfl: :rotfl:Non ti interessa.. o ti fa paura confrontarticiE va  dritta nel cestinoPerché se chiedo e mi dici SI, tutto si sposta inevitabilmente sull'oggetto della richiesta (il pompino) mentre il resto..?E chissenefrega... :rotfl:E come invece ho ripetuto a me è proprio del resto che mi frega, quel "resto" che eviti prudentemente di grassettare, probabilmente perché a te NON interessaE non è mica vietato non interessarsi al resto, ma il mio interesse è centrato sul resto.Certo che mi fido della libertà che sta dietro a un eventuale SIMa tutto si SPOSTA inevitabilmente sull'oggetto, sulla praticaHo chiesto un pompino, mi è stato detto di sì, mi è stato fatto un pompino.. che cazzo voglio di più?? :rotfl:Niente.. non voglio niente.. mi son fregato da solo.Perché io volevo qualcos'altro, che con quel chiedere mi sono fottuto.


Ma perché una cosa deve escludere l'altra? Non so, oramai sarò tarlucca io che parlo per ricordi antichi. Diciamo per teoria e non per pratica. Ma non è che se mi chiedi una cosa, automaticamente c'è solo quella cosa. Va da se' che, per richieste che fanno piacere, non intendevo certo ne' la lista della spesa, ne' un programma a mo' di macchina. Se nel mezzo avessi voglia di qualcosa  (non è detto) non avrei fatica a chiederla.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non hai certezza di ciò che affermi,anzi,ad infame imbeccata,tuo marito non ha pensato minimamente a gettarti dal balcone,ma ha rigettato la missiva delatrice.
> Ora,che qualche dubbio gli si sia instillato,lo sa solo lui,ma da quanto ci hai detto,non ti ha allontanata,quindi...


Ho detto se fosse successo 5 anni fa. Ora non siamo la stessa coppia e nessuno qui sa esatttamrente come stiamo


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché una cosa deve escludere l'altra? Non so, oramai sarò tarlucca io che parlo per ricordi antichi. Diciamo per teoria e non per pratica. Ma non è che se mi chiedi una cosa, automaticamente c'è solo quella cosa. Va da se' che, per richieste che fanno piacere, non intendevo certo ne' la lista della spesa, ne' un programma a mo' di macchina. Se nel mezzo avessi voglia di qualcosa  (non è detto) non avrei fatica a chiederla.


Ma guarda che io non sto dicendo che chi chiede è un coglione, anzi fa benissimo

Sto spiegando perché non chiedo io, e ho molto chiaro questo

Perché il mio punto di interesse è altrove rispetto all'oggetto della eventuale richiesta.

E chiedere fa saltare il mio punto di interesse


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non sto dicendo che chi chiede è un coglione, anzi fa benissimo
> 
> Sto spiegando perché non chiedo io, e ho molto chiaro questo
> 
> ...


Quindi se lei ti confidasse che in quel momento avrebbe voglia di farti una pompa,tu ringrazieresti apposto cosi,perché è quello che desideravi,non il pompino in se.
Praticamente sei un profumiere,ti piace sapere che la lei di turno desidera un rapporto orale,più che te lo faccia....


----------



## patroclo (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravo! Questo è il punto
> 
> Solo NON chiedendolo lo hai scoperto.
> 
> ...


....per un certo tempo il tappeto ho avuto paura di sollevarlo, c'ho provato ma erano talmente tanti e al fondo non si arrivava mai...alla fine coprivano solo una lapide ...........amenapa:


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non sto dicendo che chi chiede è un coglione, anzi fa benissimo
> 
> Sto spiegando perché non chiedo io, e ho molto chiaro questo
> 
> ...


Vabbè. 

Vado a farmi attaccare un sacco di malattie della pelle dalla massaggiatrice (da me ribattezzata massacratrice) 

A proposito: a me piaceva iniziare con un bel massaggio. A volte lo chiedevo


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi se lei ti confidasse che in quel momento avrebbe voglia di farti una pompa,tu ringrazieresti apposto cosi,perché è quello che desideravi,non il pompino in se.
> Praticamente sei un profumiere,ti piace sapere che la lei di turno desidera un rapporto orale,più che te lo faccia....


?????????? :rotfl:

Non ho ricordi di una donna che mi abbia "confidato" di volermi fare un pompino...

Una volta nel letto, se voleva farmelo me lo ha fatto senza chiedere il permesso, penso perché si sentisse perfettamente libera di fare quella iniziativa

Non ho nemmeno ricordi di averne bloccata alcuna :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la lunghezza del confronto e le metafore di Skorpio mi hanno fatto capire quello che dici.
> In effetti una volta li ho chiesti gli auguri ed è stato davvero un dono. *È stato offrire che quegli auguri avevano più valore di semplici auguri*. Li ho avuti.


Esattamente 

Il fulcro, l'importanza, si sposta dall'atto del fare gli auguri (fare un pompino, leccarla, etc etc) al significato che quell'atto ha per la persona che lo desidera. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, in una relazione e non in un gioco, a quel punto il soddisfacimento del desiderio spicciolo mi interessa molto poco. 

Divento molto più interessata al come l'altro si prende Cura del significato che gli ho offerto, che è poi in buona sostanza avergli dato una parte di me.Se sono io ad esprimere la richiesta. 

Se è l'altro divento molto più interessata all'aver Cura di quel che mi ha offerto di sè con quel chiedere. 
Al netto dell'oggetto della richiesta.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa tua sensazione soprattutto perché davvero @_mistral_ mi sembra una donna in gamba come mi sembra @_Diletta_. Eppure ..


Ma proprio ora che mio marito ha compreso le motivazioni del disagio che mi accompagnava da anni ,non ultimo che buona  parte delle cause derivasse da lui,che è maturato come mai avrei pensato ( ne manca ancora su altri aspetti ma sono Ottimista) ,dovrei sentirmi fuori Posto?
Per chi da qualche parte ha scritto che lui pare lo scemo ed Io quella che tira i fili,vorrei ricordare che il mio malcontento derivava proprio dall'opposto ovvero il suo totale rifiuto a seguire qualsivoglia idea o progetto comune se non per le bazzecole e l'aver sempre voluto fare di testa sua con la benedizione di mamma e fratello specie in ambito lavorativo.Io avevo un ruolo in coppia ,per tutto il resto contavo zero quindi ho coltivato la mia autonomia e cercato di costruirmi certezze al di fuori di lui che ad un certo punto si è sentito pure infastidito da questa mia indipendenza .Ma è stato lui negli anni a spingermi a pensare individualmente e non se ne accorgeva.
Solo dopo che tutto è imploso,matrimonio compreso ha saggiamente  ed umilmente preso atto che il suo metodo aveva fallito su tutti i fronti e che FORSE un po' di ragione ed occhio lungo lo avevo ed è ripartito da lì.Sapeste quante cose che negli anni gli avevo predetto si sono avverate (amante compresa) vi metteresti le mani nei capelli e comincereste a mettervi in coda per farvi fare i tarocchi da me :rotfl:
Se avesse continuato a fare l'ariete cercando di sfondare le stesse porte già sfondate non ce l'avrei fatta a ricominciare ,invece ha ribaltato tutto.Quest'uomo nuovo mi ha incuriosita ogni giorno di più  e ne sono molto felice ,a volte non mi pare  vero che senza fatica  veda ovvietà che prima negava.Ora non so dagli scritti qui cosa traspaia ,ma viviamo bene,serenamente e ridendo molto.Ci prendiamo più  cura di noi ,stiamo bene.
Il tradimento rimane una brutta parentesi e non intendo togliergli potere. Lo voglio proprio lì come il brutto soprammobile che ti ha regalato la suocera .Qui non è la sede per decantare quanti lati fantastici ed affini abbiamo e quanto pensi che lui sia in ogni caso l'amore della mia vita e non credo potrei pensare di trovare altro uomo in grado di amare ogni parte di me come ha sempre fatto lui.
Questa è la sede in cui si parla di traditori merdosi e si butta fuori il peggio che nel quotidiano manco viene in mente.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....per un certo tempo il tappeto ho avuto paura di sollevarlo, c'ho provato ma erano talmente tanti e al fondo non si arrivava mai...alla fine coprivano solo una lapide ...........amenapa:



C'è chi desidera il tappeto pulito e ordinato e chiede, giustamente.

Mio suocero x Natale vuol vedere tutti i figli al tavolo sorridenti con coniugi e nipoti tutti allegri

Quello chiede e quello ottiene, e lui è a posto così

Se poi tutti bestemmiano come turchi 3 mesi prima per quel pranzo di Natale, e magari in casa si sbranano, a lui che gli frega?

Lui ha chiesto, lui ha avuto, lui è in pace col mondo

E del resto non vuol sapere nulla


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Errore che a suo tempo feci pure io.
> Pensare che nell'atto interrompere la mistica con una richiesta fosse sbagliato e che fosse un implicito ammettere di non essere riusciti a decifrare il codice erogeno del partner,è un imprinting che ho corretto,purtroppo,solo recentemente.
> Se si hanno rapporti con più persone in tempi brevi,non si ha il tempo materiale per raggiungere quella complicità ed intesa che si ha con un partner fisso e,guarda caso,non ce n'è una che assomigli lontanamente all'altra.quello che a una la sconvolge,all'altra,nella migliore delle ipotesi,la lascia indifferente.
> *Credo che la giusta via di mezzo sia parlarne nel momento di rilassamento post sesso*,almeno così la imposto io.
> Ma,com'ebbi a dire,io sono io...


Io penso che confidenza significhi anche parlar liberamente dei propri desideri ante, durante e post. 

Spesso e volentieri i desideri di pratiche sessuali, hanno corrispondenze ben più profonde del semplice atto in sè. 

E penso sia quello l'oggetto del condividere i desideri. 

Nella mia esperienza nel post si chiacchiera in modo e di cose diverse che nell'ante. 
E durante sia un modo diverso di chiedersi, dirsi, tenersi mentre si va. 

Boh...forse perchè quella mistica io non l'ho mai sentita da che ho ricordi. E mi è sempre poco interessata. 

Anzi, se devo dirla tutta, è sempre stata una cosa che mi ha messo a disagio e che in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre teso ad interrompere. Che fosse fumando una sigaretta o altro.  

Come se "iniziare" significasse contemporaneamente "arrivare". 
A me è sempre piaciuto il viaggiare insieme. 

E ho sempre preferito il viaggio che si costruisce strada facendo in esplorazione, al viaggio stile villaggio vacanze. 

Quanto al decifrare il codice dell'altro...ho sempre visto quello che stava dietro il codice. E ho sempre cercato quel che stava dietro il codice. 

Parte di alcune smusate deriva proprio dal fatto che mi sembrava di vedere che dietro le pratiche ci fosse un codice condivisibile e poi scoprivo che oltre le pratiche non c'era nulla, se non il soddisfacimento immediato di una pulsione. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: ma vedi che giustamente hai grassettato solo la prima parte di quel che ho scritto, e NON hai grassettato la seconda..
> 
> La seconda parte te la perdi. Ti giri di là.
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è un "timore".. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ripeto, io voglio la tua libertà di portarmi cose
> 
> ...


E come mai si sposta tutto sulla risposta al sì? 

Non ti voglio convincere di nulla eh, ci mancherebbe. 

Per quanto mi riguarda la richiesta "mi fai un pompino" contiene un sacco di questioni che nulla hanno a che vedere col pompino in sè. 

Posso rispondere sì, e fartelo. Rispondere sì, e non fartelo. Rispondere no, e fartelo, rispondere no e non fartelo, non rispondere e prenderti la testa e farmela leccare oppure non fare niente e godermi il tuo imbarazzo nell'aver fatto una richiesta, etc etc etc...

Posso rispondere con una miriade di sì diversi. E con una miriade di no diversi. 

LA richiesta è solo un ponte, per offrire altro. 

Il pompino, la leccata...sono particolari, spunti. Importanti fino ad un certo punto. 


Ovviamente io sono ancora legata al contesto da cui siamo partiti. 
Confidenza, familiarità, intimità e complicità. 

Ergo io so benissimo quando vuoi un pompino. Come vuoi un pompino. Cosa cerchi dentro un pompino. 
Non serve che tu me lo chieda per farmi capire che lo stai desiderando. 

La richiesta ha proprio tutto un altro significato a questo livello. 

Non è un chiedere per avere...


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mentre te la Lecco, prendimi la mano e portala lentamente vicino al tuo pube..
> 
> Mostrami la strada, ci arrivo da solo.. non sono un tarullo ne un bambino.
> 
> ...


Ti ricordi il contesto in cui avevo inserito il chiedere? 

Confidenza, intimità, familiarità complicità.

Non è prestazione. Leccarla. 

Non è solo godere di più o godere di meno. 
E' trovare chiavi...offrirsi reciprocamente chiavi per entrare. 

E ci sono alcune chiavi che  o vengono offerte (anche attraverso la richiesta) o semplicemente restano appese dove sono. 

Perchè chiedere comporta il dover attraversare vergogne, imbarazzi, immagini di sè non rispondenti a quel che si è abituati a essere...chiedere destabilizza, entrambi...ed è nella destabilizzazione che si inizia ad attraversare. E' nell'emersione di quelle parti che mettono in discussione l'assetto generale, dell'uno dell'altro e anche di entrambi. 


Ribadisco...non desidero convincere nessuno. 
E non tutto va bene per tutti. 

Semplicemente il chiedere ha molti livelli e molti significati. 

Chiedere per avere.
Chiedere per sapere. 
Chiedere per comprendere.
Chiedere per condividere.
Chiedere per offrir(si)e.

Io punto al chiedere per offrire. Reciprocamente. 

Del pompino, della leccata di figa mi interessa pochissimo. 
Dell'ottenimento mi interessa ancora meno. 

La richiesta che lascia nudi, esposti mi attrae moltissimo invece...quella che ti leva la pelle di dosso.
Ma è quel che piace a me


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mistral no? Conosceva nome e cognome di lei....dice che i sospetti divennero realtà e,nel mentre , aveva rapporti col marito.Non l'ha saputo dopo,ne era a conoscenza! Diverso dal  sapere successivamente che si è vissuta una promiscuità forzosa.Ma forse erano anni che gliela centellinava e,per questo,tenendo a lui, con l'arma sessuale ha cercato di riportarlo all'ovile. Per come lo descrive poi, lui sembra un tredicenne neanche tanto sveglio!


A me pare di aver capito che lei avesse sospetti. Quasi certezze ma non certezze. 

E pungolava e provocava per testare lui. 

Credo che al suo posto avrei fatto lo stesso. 

Se mi metto ipoteticamente nella situazione di una tradita, credo che prima di svelare che so, osserverei l'altro. 
Lo pungolerei. Lo metterei in condizione di svelarsi per osservare se lo fa o meno. 

Del metterlo spalle al muro mi interesserebbe sì ma anche no. 
Sarei molto più curiosa di sapere chi è. 

E avere dubbi che sono quasi certezze, è un buon punto di osservazione. 
L'altro non sa di essere osservato. E si esprime in tutto il suo repertorio. 

E sarebbe esattamente quel repertorio ad interessarmi. Non dove va a infilare il cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che dici che l'unica scelta, se ti pesasse la promiscuità (piu emotiva che sessuale,scoperta dopo), sarebbe l'addio al traditore.
> Peraltro ,per come sei, sostieni che ti peserebbe : quindi....


Io non ho fatto nessun riferimento alla promiscuità emotiva 

Ho affermato che sarebbero le mie emozioni, la mia relazione con il lui interno, l'immagine di lui in me, a mettermi veramente in difficoltà. 

Ma probabilmente mi sono spiegata veramente male se da quel che ho scritto si capisce quel che hai scritto in questo post. 
Che è quanto di più lontano da quel che desideravo esprimere. 

Mi quoteresti dove ho scritto quel che citi? 
Saresti veramente gentile, potrei correggere in modo da rendere più comprensibile quel che intendevo dire.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

N





mistral ha detto:


> Ma stai in fissa con sto centellinare ,non è andato in giro a cercare scopate.
> Ha messo su una vera a propria relazione e il fattore X non era la ricerca di sesso ma l'illusione di se che gli veniva restituita.Come trovare uno specchio deformante di quelli che ti fanno apparire alto e magro quando in realtà tua moglie ti ripete che dovresti dimagrire.


Occhei....era una crisi bella e buona; a quanto pare l'avete (la state ) superata. Quando parlavo di ipocrisia è perché, in "tutti" i tradimenti in cui , a scoperta avvenuta si voglia recuperare,è insita, in quanto il non detto che ha portato al fatto, ma anche il voler sapere i dettagli della vicenda , non porterà mai alla conoscenza profonda ed assoluta delle motivazioni, delle sensazioni , vissute dall'altro a nostro danno.Il fatto di voler ricercare analiticamente questi aspetti , corrisponde al volere immedesimarsi nell'altro,per giustificarne a posteriori il comportamento , nel senso di indurlo al ripensamento facendogli riscontrare l'errore (perché se tutto filava liscio con l'amante a quest'ora....) e, nel contempo accoglierlo come farebbe una madre (od un padre), senza condizioni. Ovvero, le condizioni sono quelle stabilite unilateralmente da chi accoglie e consistono nel recinto in cui il fedifrago rinsavito viene rinchiuso e nella sottomissione cui deve soggiacere , e nella nudità dell'anima, dei ricordi e delle sensazioni che ci ce l'ha rinchiuso vuole (vorrebbe)  condividere , capire, assimilare. Ma è un percorso altrettanto difficile di altri , pur relativamente a fattispecie di storie e situazioni diverse. Forse nella tua vicenda, non traspare una tua autocritica, una ricerca che non passi esclusivamente da lui (tramite lei), ed in questo paradosso ci vedo l'ipocrisia; come potrei rilevarne di diversa natura nella mia, come in altre vicende .


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> 
> Vado a farmi attaccare un sacco di malattie della pelle dalla massaggiatrice (da me ribattezzata massacratrice)
> 
> A proposito: a me piaceva iniziare con un bel massaggio. A volte lo chiedevo


Occhio che il problema sono i prodotti che usano,non le mani.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come mai si sposta tutto sulla risposta al sì?
> 
> Non ti voglio convincere di nulla eh, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...


No io non ho detto che si sposta tutto sulla "risposta"

Qualunque sia la risposta, si è già spostato, per me

Si è spostato dal contenuto al contenitore.

A me interessa il contenuto.

Adoro le confezioni, ma prima voglio certezze di contenuto

Contenuto che non arriva, e allora che può fare un comune mortale?

Chiede il contenitore (il pompino, la borsa di Gucci, la camicia stirata, la mail di auguri, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Prende il contenitore e poi... Partono le mille domande (forse)



Ma era pieno? Ma davero? Ma era vuoto?

E si parla DOPO ore ed ore di quel contenitore.

Ma ormai si è chiesto e avuto, quel "contenitore"

Chiuso e sigillato. Così si è preso

Non so se mi spiego....


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No io non ho detto che si sposta tutto sulla "risposta"
> 
> Qualunque sia la risposta, si è già spostato, per me
> 
> ...


Vediamo se capisco

quel chiedere ti mette in condizione di dubitare dell'altro? 

Chiedi un pompino, ma a quel punto ti sei fregato con le tue mani, perchè ti sei messo in condizione di dubitare del fatto che lei volesse quel pompino? O meglio....delle motivazioni che in lei si trovano rispetto a quel pompino a te.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

L'azzeramento del tutto, come disse twinpeaks, richiede la lobotomia; l'annullamento del ricordo e delle sensazioni.
Così come osserva ipazia , il ripartire dopo un tradimento subito (ma lei non ha provato), senza che "l'ipocrisia" la faccia da padrona, comporta un lavoro in profondità immane che può smuovere e rivitalizzare quei fantasmi e quelle sensazioni che portarono alla crisi ed al tradimento.Forse con l'ipocrisia bisogna conviverci , farsela amica, come diceva il colonnello Kurtz , per l'orrore (Apocalypse now).


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....unendo i due discorsi, visto che i regali che ricevevo mi lasciavano sempre perplesso per anni ho sognato il pompino di compleanno, di natale, per l'onomastico, di pasqua......e.....e nisba............anche vero che esplicitamente *non l'ho mai chiesto* in questi termini.......


e come mai non l'hai mai chiesto?

Era tua moglie...voglio dire...se non c'è spazio di chiedere con la propria moglie, che è la persona con cui ci si è fatti tutta una serie di promesse, dove c'è spazio per esprimere i propri bisogni?


----------



## patroclo (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e come mai non l'hai mai chiesto?
> 
> Era tua moglie...voglio dire...se non c'è spazio di chiedere con la propria moglie, che è la persona con cui ci si è fatti tutta una serie di promesse, dove c'è spazio per esprimere i propri bisogni?


muri, steccati, fossati, campi minati.....perchè alla fine appunto erano miei e non c'era spazio per noi


----------



## zanna (17 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Problemi a chi se li cucca, nevvero cara?


Già ma mica hanno il cartellino ...


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> muri, steccati, fossati, campi minati.....perchè alla fine appunto erano miei e *non c'era spazio per noi*


già

EDIT: dubito che la spontaneità sia condizione necessaria e sufficiente per andare Oltre muri, steccati, fossati, campi minati...penso che serva una buona dose di intenzionalità e disponibilità a lasciar cadere i veli. 
Penso che passata la fase di foia, quella animalità che permette di iniziare a sfiorarsi, o si inizia a comunicare per davvero o si inizia a girare e rigirare come criceti...e allora chiedere un pompino diventa un muro insormontabile...

ma la questione per come la vedo io è il chiedere...che è poi mettere nello spazio comune i propri bisogni....


----------



## zanna (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu non puoi sapere cosa avrebbe fatto tuo marito ,lo puoi solo supporre.
> Qui ben pochi hanno avuto reazioni sia in positivo che in negativo aderenti a ciò che si credeva o pensava .
> Mi fa strano che la tua stima di te dipenda dall'essere  o meno scoperta.Sei sempre tu in ogni caso,quella che ritiene di meritare  la caduta dal balcone per le sue gesta e non per chi le scopre.
> Non vivendo la tua situazione anche io potrei dirti che mai sarei rimasta nella tua situazione da matrimonio bianco per anni,che mai avrei rinunciato al sesso,che avrei troncato senza se e senza ma e che non avrei desiderato sposare un uomo che centella a me il reale augello .Parole dette da una donna a cui il sesso piace parecchio alla quale l'astinenza non rientra nei piani.
> *Il trovarsici è tutt'altra storia*


Già e ti ditò di più i "prevedibili" sono loro ... te avresti mai pensato che se un giorno ... avresti reagito in siffatta maniera? Quanto siamo cambiati ... o siamo sempre stati così ...


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Occhio che il problema sono i prodotti che usano,non le mani.


Sto ancora levando l'olio, tra bagni in mare e docce (ho persino chiesto il sapone alla vicina  ) per non friggere sotto il sole, che ho la pelle chiara malgrado un po' di abbronzatura


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vediamo se capisco
> 
> quel chiedere ti mette in condizione di dubitare dell'altro?
> 
> Chiedi un pompino, ma a quel punto ti sei fregato con le tue mani, perchè ti sei messo in condizione di dubitare del fatto che lei volesse quel pompino? O meglio....delle motivazioni che in lei si trovano rispetto a quel pompino a te.


Non è tanto il "dubitare" che comunque ci sarebbe, a crearmi particolari problemi, quanto il fatto che NON ottengo comunque ciò che eventualmente desideravo.

E capisco che la mia richiesta è esosa, ma è quella

Il pompino è una confezione, per me, anche in quel contesto.

Come l'esempio del compleanno di ieri nel gioco che abbiamo imbastito.

Ma alla fine cosa chiedo, nel chiederti un WhatsApp di auguri? Gliela togliamo la maschera a questa richiesta?

Chiedo pensiero, attenzione, affetto, cura.....

Se io fossi SICURO al 100% che queste cose in te ci sono, stai certa che qualcosa mi arriva senza richiesta.
Perché sono 10 giorni che ti danni l'anima per farmi una sorpresa adeguata ai contenuti dei tuoi auguri.

È un motivo in più per non chiedere, non trovi?

Quanto al pompino, se hai contenuti x me, a me interessano quelli

Lascio a te le confezioni più o meno piacevoli, originali, sorprendenti, esse trasportano comunque contenuti, è il mio punto di interesse va li


----------



## zanna (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'azzeramento del tutto, come disse twinpeaks, richiede la lobotomia; l'annullamento del ricordo e delle sensazioni.
> Così come osserva ipazia , il ripartire dopo un tradimento subito (ma lei non ha provato), senza che "l'ipocrisia" la faccia da padrona, comporta un lavoro in profondità immane che può smuovere e rivitalizzare quei fantasmi e quelle sensazioni che portarono alla crisi ed al tradimento.Forse con l'ipocrisia bisogna conviverci , farsela amica, come diceva il colonnello Kurtz , per l'orrore (Apocalypse now).


Già il turbinio di emozioni contrastanti non potrà mai essere dettagliatamente spiegato o immaginato.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è tanto il "dubitare" che comunque ci sarebbe, a crearmi particolari problemi, quanto il fatto che NON ottengo comunque ciò che eventualmente desideravo.
> 
> E capisco che la mia richiesta è esosa, ma è quella
> 
> ...


E togliamo la maschera...si è sempre in tempo a reindossarla, per giocarci magari 

E' una richiesta anche la tua...

Leggimi, comprendimi, soddisfa la mia richiesta di vicinanza. 
Siimi vicina, talmente vicina, da potermelo far toccare nei tuoi gesti...

Dimostrami che mi comprendi, che mi vuoi, che mi prendi. 

Chiedi di non chiedere. Ad un livello. 

Ma ad un altro chiedi la dimostrazione, senza chiederla, che affetto, vicinanza e cura sono presenti. 

La prova. 

Se mi comprendi, se mi sai...allora. 

L'offerta vien dopo...io so che mi sai, e so anche che non mi sai e ti offro quel che di me non sai e non puoi sapere...a volte l'offerta è anche più impegnativa, offro, dono anche quel che io stess* non so di me...andiamo. 

E' un invito al viaggio...

[video=youtube;bv-1sMy5c4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv-1sMy5c4w[/video]

E sì...su una cosa sono molto d'accordo. Alcune richieste bruciano. Profondamente. 

Chiedere implica la libertà dell'altro.
Ma più che altro implica la propria dell'esprimere il proprio essere a prescindere dall'altro. Solo per se stessi. 
Per fedeltà e riconoscimento. 

E sia quel che sia...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu non puoi sapere cosa avrebbe fatto tuo marito ,lo puoi solo supporre.
> Qui ben pochi hanno avuto reazioni sia in positivo che in negativo aderenti a ciò che si credeva o pensava .
> Mi fa strano che la tua stima di te dipenda dall'essere  o meno scoperta.Sei sempre tu in ogni caso,quella che ritiene di meritare  la caduta dal balcone per le sue gesta e non per chi le scopre.
> Non vivendo la tua situazione anche io potrei dirti che mai sarei rimasta nella tua situazione da matrimonio bianco per anni,che mai avrei rinunciato al sesso,che avrei troncato senza se e senza ma e che non avrei desiderato sposare un uomo che centella a me il reale augello .Parole dette da una donna a cui il sesso piace parecchio alla quale l'astinenza non rientra nei piani.
> Il trovarsici è tutt'altra storia


Un conto è stare in una situazione avendo chiaro che situazione è
Se mi leggi non parlo di coppia riferendomi a me e mio marito da secoli credo. Perchè non lo siamo
Un conto è accettare di "subire" cose per me insopportabili e considerarmi ancora la sua compagna.
Non so se mi sono spiegata
Quello che a me "fa strano" è che tu sia riuscita a passarci sopra (cosa di cui non sono così convinta) e a "ricominciare". 
in tutte le situazioni bisogna esserci dentro questo è sicuro ma ognuno di noi sa cosa può tollerare e cosa no
La mia stima è legata esclusivamente a me, infatti faccio le scelte che mi fanno stare in pace con me stessa
Aggiungo anche che credo che chi come me ha tradito e ha vissuto il tradimento in un certo modo non riesce ad accettare chi l'ha vissuto in maniera diversa nel caso venisse tradito.
Per il tipo di tradimento che hai subito tu io credo avrei perso totalmente la stima di mio marito, come marito e come uomo e questo diventa inconciliabile con una ricostruzione.
E quando ho scritto di mio marito e della finestra pensavo a questo. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma stai in fissa con sto centellinare ,non è andato in giro a cercare scopate.
> Ha messo su una vera a propria relazione e il fattore X non era la ricerca di sesso ma l'illusione di se che gli veniva restituita.Come trovare uno specchio deformante di quelli che ti fanno apparire alto e magro quando in realtà tua moglie ti ripete che dovresti dimagrire.


Credo che questo sia il nodo del tradimento.
Anche il tradimento più terra terra che sembra cercare solo sesso in realtà cerca la conferma di essere gradito così come si è. Non ci si vuole vedere alti e magri, ci si vuole sentire accettati e riconosciuti per come si è anche chiattoni.
O si vuole essere accettati interi, magari compresa una parte che qualcuno definisce oscura o anche per una parte luminosa che non viene vista.


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma proprio ora che mio marito ha compreso le motivazioni del disagio che mi accompagnava da anni ,non ultimo che buona  parte delle cause derivasse da lui,che è maturato come mai avrei pensato ( ne manca ancora su altri aspetti ma sono Ottimista) ,dovrei sentirmi fuori Posto?
> Per chi da qualche parte ha scritto che lui pare lo scemo ed Io quella che tira i fili,vorrei ricordare che il mio malcontento derivava proprio dall'opposto ovvero il suo totale rifiuto a seguire qualsivoglia idea o progetto comune se non per le bazzecole e l'aver sempre voluto fare di testa sua con la benedizione di mamma e fratello specie in ambito lavorativo.Io avevo un ruolo in coppia ,per tutto il resto contavo zero quindi ho coltivato la mia autonomia e cercato di costruirmi certezze al di fuori di lui che ad un certo punto si è sentito pure infastidito da questa mia indipendenza .Ma è stato lui negli anni a spingermi a pensare individualmente e non se ne accorgeva.
> Solo dopo che tutto è imploso,matrimonio compreso ha saggiamente  ed umilmente preso atto che il suo metodo aveva fallito su tutti i fronti e che FORSE un po' di ragione ed occhio lungo lo avevo ed è ripartito da lì.Sapeste quante cose che negli anni gli avevo predetto si sono avverate (amante compresa) vi metteresti le mani nei capelli e comincereste a mettervi in coda per farvi fare i tarocchi da me :rotfl:
> Se avesse continuato a fare l'ariete cercando di sfondare le stesse porte già sfondate non ce l'avrei fatta a ricominciare ,invece ha ribaltato tutto.Quest'uomo nuovo mi ha incuriosita ogni giorno di più  e ne sono molto felice ,a volte non mi pare  vero che senza fatica  veda ovvietà che prima negava.Ora non so dagli scritti qui cosa traspaia ,ma viviamo bene,serenamente e ridendo molto.Ci prendiamo più  cura di noi ,stiamo bene.
> ...



L'ultima frase e' un monumento alla contraddizione. E non credo ti rispecchi, perché anzi hai sempre affermato il contrario. Detto ciò.... Io non sono nella tua storia, posso solo dirti quello che capisco e quello che no. Capisco la scelta di andare avanti. Capisco il fatto che pure scegliendo di andare avanti nulla e' come prima. In meglio e in peggio. Dubito che si possa dare il classico colpo di spugna. Ma ora ti dico quello che non capisco. Non capisco anzitutto l'avallo, che tu dai, alla storia per cui tuo marito sarebbe stata la vittima, povera inerme ed ingenua, della sua amante. Per me e' stato semplicemente un uomo che, beccato con le mani nella marmellata, ha scelto di fare marcia indietro. Lo ha scelto così come si era scelto di avere l'amante. Quella amante, e poi chissà. Non è dato sapere. Non credo all'ipotesi dell'innamuratiello imbrogliato da una mantide. Proprio no. E non credo sia giusto avvalorare questa sua spiegazione. Si è scelto una stronza? Fregacazzi del perché. Fregacazzi del presunto imbroglio di quella. Fregacazzi se lei lo ha umiliato. Fregacazzi di tutto questo perché, in fin dei conti, era un uomo adulto cui non va attenuata nessuna responsabilità. E non e' il "castigo", ad averlo purgato dai suoi peccati. Dovrebbe essere quello che ha fatto dopo a salvarlo, e mi fa strano che quel dopo tu lo releghi in quel quotidiano che qui (chissà perché) non entra.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E togliamo la maschera...si è sempre in tempo a reindossarla, per giocarci magari
> 
> E' una richiesta anche la tua...
> 
> ...


Ah.. certo che è una richiesta, e bella tosta.. :carneval:

Ma già lo scrivevo ieri sera questo, ne sono ben conscio.

Ma la richiesta è questa. E capisco che non sia x tutti, anzi è per pochissimi la sua sola stessa comprensione.

Ma resta questa. Ed il suo soddisfacimento è x me premessa x la più miserrima delle escursioni, dato che accennavi al "viaggio"

E.. ti dirò.. 
È una richiesta che x sua stessa struttura si predispone a ricevere 99 no su 100.

E.. niente SI ... niente viaggio.. :rotfl:

Ma io sono pronto al no.  Non mi fa paura il NO

So dei 99 no che arriveranno.

So che resto a casa e niente "gite".. ed è in forza dei 99 no che so che riceverò anticipatamente, che resto sereno.

Anche senza viaggi.

Ma la richiesta è questa, e resta (ahimè) questa. 

Dovessi fare un viaggetto di mezza giornata, ogni 3 anni, per partire io voglio il SI 

Sulle confezioni la trattativa con me dura 10 secondi

Sui contenuti non tratto


----------



## Diletta (17 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è stare in una situazione avendo chiaro che situazione è
> Se mi leggi non parlo di coppia riferendomi a me e mio marito da secoli credo. Perchè non lo siamo
> Un conto è accettare di "subire" cose per me insopportabili e considerarmi ancora la sua compagna.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata
> ...


Io ho capito che pensi che sarebbe lo stesso a parti invertite, ossia nel caso fossi tu a venire scoperta da tuo marito: perdita della stima verso di te da parte sua e conseguente scenario (metaforico) della finestra.
Fatto salvo il concetto sacrosanto che, come hai detto tu, in tutte le situazioni bisogna esserci dentro.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Già il turbinio di emozioni contrastanti non potrà mai essere dettagliatamente spiegato o immaginato.


Ed è di quello che non abbiamo il controllo; non di un pompino dispensato, dell'apertura delle cosce ripristinata, o della confessione dettagliata....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che confidenza significhi anche parlar liberamente dei propri desideri ante, durante e post.
> 
> Spesso e volentieri i desideri di pratiche sessuali, hanno corrispondenze ben più profonde del semplice atto in sè.
> 
> ...


Non è risposta, ma una riflessione.
Io ho sempre trovato ridicola la sigaretta post coito. Non avendo mai fumato mi è sempre sembrato un espediente cinematografico per significare che c'era stato sesso, come la ripresa del camino per indicare l'inizio quando il sesso non poteva essere rappresentato.
Non so se mi infastidisce per il modello cinematografico, ma sarebbe lo stesso se si trattasse di bere un bicchier d'acqua o battere le mani (come quando l'aereo atterra).
Mi infastidisce che ci sia una cesura. Io amo la continuità. Ho anche sempre rifiutato l'abbigliamento da casa. 
Forse ad altri piace come aprire e chiudere una porta sullo spazio del sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> N
> 
> Occhei....era una crisi bella e buona; a quanto pare l'avete (la state ) superata. Quando parlavo di ipocrisia è perché, in "tutti" i tradimenti in cui , a scoperta avvenuta si voglia recuperare,è insita, in quanto il non detto che ha portato al fatto, ma anche il voler sapere i dettagli della vicenda , non porterà mai alla conoscenza profonda ed assoluta delle motivazioni, delle sensazioni , vissute dall'altro a nostro danno.Il fatto di voler ricercare analiticamente questi aspetti , corrisponde al volere immedesimarsi nell'altro,per giustificarne a posteriori il comportamento , nel senso di indurlo al ripensamento facendogli riscontrare l'errore (perché se tutto filava liscio con l'amante a quest'ora....) e, nel contempo accoglierlo come farebbe una madre (od un padre), senza condizioni. Ovvero, le condizioni sono quelle stabilite unilateralmente da chi accoglie e consistono nel recinto in cui il fedifrago rinsavito viene rinchiuso e nella sottomissione cui deve soggiacere , e nella nudità dell'anima, dei ricordi e delle sensazioni che ci ce l'ha rinchiuso vuole (vorrebbe)  condividere , capire, assimilare. Ma è un percorso altrettanto difficile di altri , pur relativamente a fattispecie di storie e situazioni diverse. Forse nella tua vicenda, non traspare una tua autocritica, una ricerca che non passi esclusivamente da lui (tramite lei), ed in questo paradosso ci vedo l'ipocrisia; come potrei rilevarne di diversa natura nella mia, come in altre vicende .





stany ha detto:


> L'azzeramento del tutto, come disse twinpeaks, richiede la lobotomia; l'annullamento del ricordo e delle sensazioni.
> Così come osserva ipazia , il ripartire dopo un tradimento subito (ma lei non ha provato), senza che "l'ipocrisia" la faccia da padrona, comporta un lavoro in profondità immane che può smuovere e rivitalizzare quei fantasmi e quelle sensazioni che portarono alla crisi ed al tradimento.Forse con l'ipocrisia bisogna conviverci , farsela amica, come diceva il colonnello Kurtz , per l'orrore (Apocalypse now).


Credo che tu usando il termine ipocrisia faccia passare una valutazione morale, se invece parlassi di contraddizioni o conflitti interni sarebbe più accettabile il tuo punto di vista. 
In questo senso condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E togliamo la maschera...si è sempre in tempo a reindossarla, per giocarci magari
> 
> E' una richiesta anche la tua...
> 
> ...


A me sembra richiesta di accudimento infantile senza necessità di piangere.


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra richiesta di accudimento infantile senza necessità di piangere.



Un pochino lo sembra anche a me.


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu usando il termine ipocrisia faccia passare una valutazione morale, se invece parlassi di contraddizioni o conflitti interni sarebbe più accettabile il tuo punto di vista.
> In questo senso condivido.


Anche così....


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra richiesta di accudimento infantile senza necessità di piangere.





Cielo ha detto:


> Un pochino lo sembra anche a me.


La richiesta mia o quella di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ??


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La richiesta mia o quella di @_ipazia_ ??


La tua.
Quello che dice Ipazia è un dialogo.

Credo che tutti sogniamo di essere amati in quel modo. Penso che tu lo abbia circoscritto all'aspetto sessuale perché è più facile trovare corrispondenza senza parole.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua.
> Quello che dice Ipazia è un dialogo.
> 
> Credo che tutti sogniamo di essere amati in quel modo. Penso che tu lo abbia circoscritto all'aspetto sessuale perché è più facile trovare corrispondenza senza parole.


Ah, ok..


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La richiesta mia o quella di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ??


La tua. E a differenza di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non credo che questo sia circoscritto alla sfera sessuale.Un uomo molto impegnativo, tu sei  E al contempo disilluso. Perché da un lato dici che la felicità è semplice, mentre dall'altro te la rendi e la rendi assai difficile. E' una mia opinione, ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La tua. E a differenza di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non credo che questo sia circoscritto alla sfera sessuale.Un uomo molto impegnativo, tu sei  E al contempo disilluso. Perché da un lato dici che la felicità è semplice, mentre dall'altro te la rendi e la rendi assai difficile. E' una mia opinione, ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova.


Ah.. sicuramente ..  la sfera sessuale c'entra lo 0,1% forse lo 0,2.. ma è giusto lasciare chi è convinto che sia il 100% nelle sue convinzioni.

Impegnativo come uomo penso proprio di sì :rotfl:

Volendo, però..
Solo x chi ha voglia di impegnarsi.. 

Per chi non ne avesse voglia, o possibilità, ho valide opzioni meno impegnative.. :carneval:

Sono da bosco e da Riviera 

Disilluso anche, si. 

Nella accezione più positiva del termine.
Nel senso di non ingenuo fino al punto di scambiare un gesto richiesto per un affetto spontaneo

Consapevole di varie cose, incluse quelle sopra indicate.

La felicità.. sono attimi. Chi più ne possa raccattare ne goda più che può.

Restano attimi

Io i miei li ho avuti, e so che ne avrò ancora (penso)

La serenità.. questa si.

Serenità nella consapevolezza di aver ben chiaro cosa è prezioso e cosa è "scarto non riciclabile".. per me, si intende

In questo si , sono molto sereno.

Anche quando è tutto scarto non riciclabile, e per te non resta nulla..

La serenità mi proviene dalla consapevolezza di quali sono le cose preziose x me, non dalle cose preziose che possano o non possano realmente venirmi nelle tasche.


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. sicuramente ..  la sfera sessuale c'entra lo 0,1% forse lo 0,2.. ma è giusto lasciare chi è convinto che sia il 100% nelle sue convinzioni.Impegnativo come uomo penso proprio di sì :rotfl:Volendo, però..Solo x chi ha voglia di impegnarsi.. Per chi non ne avesse voglia, o possibilità, ho valide opzioni meno impegnative.. :carneval:Sono da bosco e da Riviera Disilluso anche, si. Nella accezione più positiva del termine.Nel senso di non ingenuo fino al punto di scambiare un gesto richiesto per un affetto spontaneoConsapevole di varie cose, incluse quelle sopra indicate.La felicità.. sono attimi. Chi più ne possa raccattare ne goda più che può.Restano attimiIo i miei li ho avuti, e so che ne avrò ancora (penso)La serenità.. questa si.Serenità nella consapevolezza di aver ben chiaro cosa è prezioso e cosa è "scarto non riciclabile".. per me, si intendeIn questo si , sono molto sereno.Anche quando è tutto scarto non riciclabile, e per te non resta nulla..La serenità mi proviene dalla consapevolezza di quali sono le cose preziose x me, non dalle cose preziose che possano o non possano realmente venirmi nelle tasche.


Non per tutti quello che chiami "affetto spontaneo" si concretizza in quello che intendi tu. Spontaneità per me è anche chiedere, e dall'altra parte, acconsentire o non acconsentire ad una richiesta.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non per tutti quello che chiami "affetto spontaneo" si concretizza in quello che intendi tu. Spontaneità per me è anche chiedere, e dall'altra parte, acconsentire o non acconsentire ad una richiesta.


L'ho già scritto stamani. Chi chiede fa bene a chiedere

E non lo catalogo ne etichetto minimamente x quel suo chiedere

È cosa sua, è richiesta sua, solo lui sa cosa come è perché
E quando ottiene, cosa sente e quanto gode.
E cosa si perde (forse)

Io so di me

Io NON chiedo. E il perché l'ho spiegato.

Se questo vuol dire esser fanciulli, mi tengo ben stretto il fanciullo che non chiede

Io so cosa posso ottenere o NON ottenere da quel non chiedere

E a me quello interessa


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. sicuramente ..  la sfera sessuale c'entra lo 0,1% forse lo 0,2.. ma è giusto lasciare chi è convinto che sia il 100% nelle sue convinzioni.
> 
> Impegnativo come uomo penso proprio di sì :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mi ricordi tanto i miei genitori: Magari un mese prima ti dicono, en passant, che il giorno tot avranno un impegno. (parliamo ovviamente di impegni non vitali). Arriva il giorno dell'impegno, io ovviamente non me ne ricordo più, e magari tempo dopo, quando finalmente mi salta in testa e chiedo loro riscontri, si rammaricano che me lo sia scordato.... Io invece sono molto più basica: se ci tengo a condividere il mio impegno, lo ricordo il giorno prima. E il giorno stesso lo racconto di mia sponte, chiedendo l'ascolto


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. certo che è una richiesta, e bella tosta.. :carneval:
> 
> Ma già lo scrivevo ieri sera questo, ne sono ben conscio.
> 
> ...


Io capisco quello che intendi. Non mi pare neanche molto complesso. 

Ma è una base di partenza. Per come la vedo io. Sono test conoscitivi, fondamentalmente. 

Il gioco che proponevo ieri non era sulla base di partenza, non riguardava i test conoscitivi...era in un contesto relazionale in cui intimità, confidenza, familiarità, complicità ci sono. Evidenti ad entrambi. Compartecipati da entrambi. 

In quel contesto, più che esosa, perdonami, mi sembra riduttiva e, per certi versi, mi sembra una richiesta che "tira indietro". 

Mi farebbe sentire sminuita. Dopo un po'. Mi sembrerebbe di essere sempre ferma allo stesso punto. 

Mi piace molto essere messa alla prova...ma quando poi la prova è sempre quella, seppur condita in tante salse diverse, non mi diverto più, non è più sufficientemente stimolante per me...io inizio a sentire il desiderio di andare Oltre. 

E andarci insieme. 

Quanto ai SI' e ai NO, io ritengo i NO ben più significativi dei SI'. 

I NO segnano il passo...dettano un ritmo...e mettono sul piatto della bilancia i ne vale la pena. 



Sai, G. mi chiede spesso di sorridere. E' una richiesta apparentemente sciocca e semplice. Un sorriso. 

Ma sappiamo entrambi la strada di quel sorriso. Sappiamo cosa sto offrendo e cosa mi offre lui chiedendomelo. 

Come quando mi offre il suo cazzo duro. 
In fondo è un cazzo duro, no? In fondo mi sta offrendo il suo desiderio di me, no? 

..no. 
Mi sta offrendo ben altro del suo desiderio e offro ben altro io che la semplice accettazione del suo desiderio.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi ricordi tanto i miei genitori: Magari un mese prima ti dicono, en passant, che il giorno tot avranno un impegno. (parliamo ovviamente di impegni non vitali). Arriva il giorno dell'impegno, io ovviamente non me ne ricordo più, e magari tempo dopo, quando finalmente mi salta in testa e chiedo loro riscontri, si rammaricano che me lo sia scordato.... Io invece sono molto più basica: se ci tengo a condividere il mio impegno, lo ricordo il giorno prima. E il giorno stesso lo racconto di mia sponte, chiedendo l'ascolto


 

Se io e te si stesse assieme, e tra tot giorni fosse il tuo compleanno.. e mi chiedessi quella borsa di Versace che è in vetrina nel tal negozio, io te la compro.

Hai il tuo compleanno, hai la tua borsa.. e giri felice x le vie del centro, e tieni stretta la TUA borsa

Io.. al posto tuo, e con questa dinamica, avrei solo necessità di cercare il primo cassonetto disponibile x buttarla via........ Con un sorriso amaro


Non siamo tutti uguali..


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. sicuramente ..  la sfera sessuale c'entra lo 0,1% forse lo 0,2.. ma è giusto lasciare chi è convinto che sia il 100% nelle sue convinzioni.
> 
> Impegnativo come uomo penso proprio di sì :rotfl:
> 
> ...


che gran bel post ma ho paura che invece di approvarlo l'ho disapprovato


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se io e te si stesse assieme, e tra tot giorni fosse il tuo compleanno.. e mi chiedessi quella borsa di Versace che è in vetrina nel tal negozio, io te la compro.
> 
> Hai il tuo compleanno, hai la tua borsa.. e giri felice x le vie del centro, e tieni stretta la TUA borsa
> 
> ...


forse è vero che questo è un po' infantile ma lo condivido pienamente.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è risposta, ma una riflessione.
> Io ho sempre trovato ridicola la sigaretta post coito. Non avendo mai fumato mi è sempre sembrato un espediente cinematografico per significare che c'era stato sesso, come la ripresa del camino per indicare l'inizio quando il sesso non poteva essere rappresentato.
> Non so se mi infastidisce per il modello cinematografico, ma sarebbe lo stesso se si trattasse di bere un bicchier d'acqua o battere le mani (come quando l'aereo atterra).
> Mi infastidisce che ci sia una cesura. Io amo la continuità. Ho anche sempre rifiutato l'abbigliamento da casa.
> Forse ad altri piace come aprire e chiudere una porta sullo spazio del sesso.


Io sono una fumatrice, di quelle anche toste. 

Fosse per me, fumerei anche mentre mangio. 

G. è come me. Fumatore incallito. 

E la sigaretta, da buon feticcio, ha una molteplicità di significati per un fumatore. 

Quando si incontrano due fumatori che hanno la stessa "mistica" della sigaretta, entrambi che se le fanno a mano fra l'altro...la sigaretta non è una cesura...è una parte di un percorso che ha nella discontinuità una sua continuità. 

Come una lunga chiacchierata...hai presente? 

Ci sono lunghe chiacchierate molto mirate. Con un oggetto ben specifico. 
Ci sono chiacchierate altrettanto lunghe ma non così mirate. E si vaga insieme lasciandosi portare dalla chiacchiera stessa. 

Ecco...per me il sesso è fondamentalmente una chiacchierata. Come meccanismo. 

Quindi c'è spazio per bersi un tè, fumarsi una sigaretta, nel frattempo. 
E il tè e la sigaretta non tolgono nulla alla chiacchierata, anzi, la rendono più piacevole...più fruibile...

Non è un segnare un inizio/una fine...è proprio un continuum...

Un po' come alzarsi e prendere un toy perchè mentre stai facendo una cosa te ne viene in mente un'altra e provi a vedere cosa succede inserendola. Mettere il preservativo e poi decidere di toglierlo perchè ad un certo punto quel che era iniziato come una scopata finisce in altro modo e anzichè cercare l'orgasmo penetrativo se ne cerca un altro...seguendosi a vicenda nelle fantasie che mano a mano emergono....

non so se sto riuscendo a spiegare...


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se io e te si stesse assieme, e tra tot giorni fosse il tuo compleanno.. e mi chiedessi quella borsa di Versace che è in vetrina nel tal negozio, io te la compro.
> 
> Hai il tuo compleanno, hai la tua borsa.. e giri felice x le vie del centro, e tieni stretta la TUA borsa
> 
> ...


No 

Ma tu (leggiti con attenzione) stai implicitamente dando per presupposto che quella borsa me la regaleresti controvoglia.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Ma tu (leggiti con attenzione) stai implicitamente dando per presupposto che quella borsa me la regaleresti controvoglia.


NO 

Se te sei contenta della borsa a me va bene, io non ho problemi a comprartela

Tu sei tu

Sono io che non mi accontento della borsa che ti chiedo esplicitamente.

Non volevo la borsa, IO

Tu sei tu.

Io sono contento se mi chiedi e posso esaudire la tua richiesta.

Sono io che non posso chiedere.

Ma non perché mi vergogno, come sembra trapelare :rotfl:

Io non mi vergogno, giuro.. :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra richiesta di accudimento infantile senza necessità di piangere.


A me più che infantile, come dicevo anche a @_Skorpio_ mi sembra un qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i test conoscitivi. 

Che fra l'altro pure io faccio, ad inizio conoscenza però. Non quando la conoscenza è consolidata. 

Quanto alla necessità di piangere...è uno spunto interessante...

Per quanto mi riguarda, una vicinanza senza lacrime, anche soltanto nella propria intimità, non è una vicinanza che basta.

Io ho bisogno delle lacrime. Le mie. E anche di quelle dell'altro. 

Ho bisogno del piacere. E ho bisogno del dolore. 

Ho bisogno di tutto. E tutto chiedo. 

Consapevole che molto probabilmente quel tutto non sarà mai completamente soddisfatto...ma penso che se lo fosse, sarebbe semplicemente la fine della relazione in cui quel tutto si innesta. 

Mi ricordo a fine relazione che il mio psyco mi aveva chiesto se le richieste che stavo facendo al mio ex erano possibili o impossibili. 
E' stato triste rendermi conto che erano impossibili. E ha segnato la fine. 

Avevo avuto tutto quel che potevo trovare in quella relazione. Non c'era semplicemente più niente che potesse nutrirmi.  E, anche se non se ne rendeva conto, non c'era più nutrimento neanche per lui. 

Eravamo ad un punto in cui sarebbe stato come pensare di far crescere un adolescente nutrendolo come un neonato. 
Muore di fame. 

La differenza fra noi era che lui sarebbe morto di fame, pur di non rinunciare all'apparente stabilità raggiunta.

Io no. Io volevo vivere. Anche a costo di morire.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che intendi. Non mi pare neanche molto complesso.
> 
> Ma è una base di partenza. Per come la vedo io. Sono test conoscitivi, fondamentalmente.
> 
> ...


Mi solleva sentirti scrivere che non è complesso.. 

Sul resto leggo con calma app posso ...


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Se te sei contenta della borsa a me va bene, io non ho problemi a comprartela
> 
> ...



Non riesco a grassettare.

Che significa. "sono io che NON POSSO" chiedere? Perché non puoi? Tu non vuoi, e in questo non volere c'è ben più di una richiesta. Allo stesso modo non potresti mai finire per buttare nel cassonetto quella borsa. Neppure in via ipotetica.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] era un verde


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi ricordi tanto i miei genitori: Magari un mese prima ti dicono, en passant, che il giorno tot avranno un impegno. (parliamo ovviamente di impegni non vitali). Arriva il giorno dell'impegno, io ovviamente non me ne ricordo più, e magari tempo dopo, quando finalmente mi salta in testa e chiedo loro riscontri, si rammaricano che me lo sia scordato.... Io invece sono molto più basica: se ci tengo a condividere il mio impegno, lo ricordo il giorno prima. E il giorno stesso lo racconto di mia sponte, chiedendo l'ascolto


Tu parli bene ma razzoli male...


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi solleva sentirti scrivere che non è complesso..
> 
> Sul resto leggo con calma app posso ...


Non pensare di svignartela così 

Non è complesso il meccanismo...ma tu non sei semplicemente i tuoi meccanismi 

Il tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti...diceva uno saggio.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco a grassettare.
> 
> Che significa. "sono io che NON POSSO" chiedere? Perché non puoi? Tu non vuoi, e in questo non volere c'è ben più di una richiesta. Allo stesso modo non potresti mai finire per buttare nel cassonetto quella borsa. Neppure in via ipotetica.


Ho da fare.. 

Non "posso" perché solo al chiedere mi fotto da solo, rinunciando a cose che x me sono di sostanza

Non so più come scriverlo :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu parli bene ma razzoli male...


Spiega


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non pensare di svignartela così
> 
> Non è complesso il meccanismo...ma tu non sei semplicemente i tuoi meccanismi
> 
> Il tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti...diceva uno saggio.


L'hai trovato quello che scappa :rotfl: :rotfl:

Non scappo non scappo..


----------



## brenin (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me più che infantile, come dicevo anche a @_Skorpio_ mi sembra un qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i test conoscitivi.
> 
> Che fra l'altro pure io faccio, ad inizio conoscenza però. Non quando la conoscenza è consolidata.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto.... tutto vero.... ben difficilmente il " tutto " potrà mai essere soddisfatto, proprio perchè varia ogni giorno, e variamo noi....  paradossalmente è come una maratona, che alterna stati d'animo,fisici,psichici continuamente mutevoli... ed il segreto è saper "leggere" chi corre al nostro fianco, per poi stabilire che " modus operandi " utilizzare...


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho da fare..
> 
> Non "posso" perché solo al chiedere mi fotto da solo, rinunciando a cose che x me sono di sostanza
> 
> Non so più come scriverlo :rotfl:


Appunto. Non è che non puoi. Non vuoi.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'hai trovato quello che scappa :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Non scappo non scappo..


No, non scappi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_farfalla_ era un verde


sono meno rincoglionita di quel che penso allora


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... tutto vero.... ben difficilmente il " tutto " potrà mai essere soddisfatto, proprio perchè varia ogni giorno, e variamo noi....  paradossalmente è come una maratona, che alterna stati d'animo,fisici,psichici continuamente mutevoli... ed il segreto è *saper "leggere" chi corre al nostro fianco*, per poi stabilire che " modus operandi " utilizzare...


ciao 

già...saper leggere

Ci meditavo in questi giorni, sono sempre stata una attenta osservatrice di chi mi circondava. 
L'ho sempre ritenuto un requisito fondamentale. E ad oggi confermo che lo è. 

Ma...in tutta quella mia ricerca di obiettività, erano i miei bisogni che non sapevo leggere e, più che altro che non mi concedevo e di conseguenza non potevo concedere a nessuno. 

Tre anni fa...neanche mi sarebbe balenato di chiedere tutto. Non in questi termini. 

Un paradosso, quello in cui mi dibattevo, per cui se mi fossi avvicinata troppo chiedendo i miei bisogni avrei rischiato di divorare l'altro, e scattava protezione. 
Non sono buona...fondamentalmente non volevo essere divoratrice. Ai miei occhi era una immagine di me che non mi piaceva, per quanto le trovassi saltuariamente delle scuse per giustificare la presenza di quel desiderio. 
Il rovescio del timore di divorare l'altro era l'essere divorata io...a questo no, non ho mai trovato giustificazione...questo è davvero terrorizzante...

lo sanno bene le bestie selvatiche, quando mangiano sono attente e reattive al massimo. E' uno dei momenti di maggiore vulnerabilità. 

Sciogliere l'obiettività, la pretesa di obiettività, e lasciarmi cadere nei miei bisogni...inchinarmi al mio essere, anche bisognosa, per quanto per me fosse umiliante (e tuttora lo è, a tratti) è stata per me l'unica via per chiedere. 
E chiedere tutto. 

Leggere ma anche lasciarsi leggere. E darsi l'opportunità di creare una trama comune in cui fluire

Credo che senza condivisione, compenetrazione, bidirezionalità di lettura...si finisca per correre semplicemente al buio rincorrendo una immagine nella nebbia. Trovandosi il più delle volte a sbattere dolorosamente con il fatto che quell'immagine non è l'altro, ma è ancora se stessi


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'ultima frase e' un monumento alla contraddizione. E non credo ti rispecchi, perché anzi hai sempre affermato il contrario. Detto ciò.... Io non sono nella tua storia, posso solo dirti quello che capisco e quello che no. Capisco la scelta di andare avanti. Capisco il fatto che pure scegliendo di andare avanti nulla e' come prima. In meglio e in peggio. Dubito che si possa dare il classico colpo di spugna. Ma ora ti dico quello che non capisco. Non capisco anzitutto l'avallo, che tu dai, alla storia per cui tuo marito sarebbe stata la vittima, povera inerme ed ingenua, della sua amante. Per me e' stato semplicemente un uomo che, beccato con le mani nella marmellata, ha scelto di fare marcia indietro. Lo ha scelto così come si era scelto di avere l'amante. Quella amante, e poi chissà. Non è dato sapere. Non credo all'ipotesi dell'innamuratiello imbrogliato da una mantide. Proprio no. E non credo sia giusto avvalorare questa sua spiegazione. Si è scelto una stronza? Fregacazzi del perché. Fregacazzi del presunto imbroglio di quella. Fregacazzi se lei lo ha umiliato. Fregacazzi di tutto questo perché, in fin dei conti, era un uomo adulto cui non va attenuata nessuna responsabilità. E non e' il "castigo", ad averlo purgato dai suoi peccati. Dovrebbe essere quello che ha fatto dopo a salvarlo, e mi fa strano che quel dopo tu lo releghi in quel quotidiano che qui (chissà perché) non entra.


Alt!
Ma poverello imbrogliato de che? Ho appena scritto che nonostante lanciassi frecciate per fargli capire che intravedevo qualcosa,lui probabilmente era talmente preso e desideroso di coronare la sua storia d'ammmore che ha ignorato i miei segnali.Per imbrogliato intendo il fatto che l'altra si mostrasse per come aveva intuito a lui piacesse.Lui non da meno si era presentato come non è .Un facciamo finta che...Ho sempre sostenuto e lo sostengo tutt'ora che quella che la sapeva lunga in materia era lei,non che l'essere più scaltra ed esperta sia un reato,la conferma viene anche dai racconti di innocenti scappatelle pregresse  che faceva a mio marito.Era abbastanza  evidente che lei gestisse i giochi ,il come ,il dove ,il quandvviamente se l'altro seguiva ,la cosa  gli andava bene ma anche ciò che gli creava disagio se lo faceva andare bene uguale tanto l'altra non si spostava di un passo.
Quando tutto è crollato,lei si è mostrata senza veli ma ha visto anche lui svelato,magari codardo e coglioncello come lo descrivete voi o semplicemente non così preso da tentennare nel lasciarla come forse lei era convinta.Con me  si vantava che lui pendesse dalle sue labbra e facesse tutto ciò che lei voleva,se era convinta di questo credo bene che la decisione di lui di troncare  senza ripensamenti l'abbia vista come un oltraggio. Ma visto che a lei si presentava in ben altro  modo ,ha fatto partire la shit storm.Lei imbestialita e vendicativa per come lo aveva visto e lui atterrito perché la dolcezza e l'ammmore erano spariti in un attimo.Guarda che sono stata testimone e tirata in ballo nella loro causa di separazione,so cosa ho visto  cosa ho letto e cosa mi sono sentita dire.
In nessuna storia qui ed in altri siti a tema ho letto di una amante oltretutto sposata che osasse tanto senza paura .Cioe ,ditemi chi avete mai letto qui che ha avuto l'amate uomo o donna sposati con coniuge ignaro che anziché ritirarsi con un brivìciolo di dignità,si sia premurata/o di aggravare la posizione dell'amante il più possibile raccontando anche palesi frottole.
Ecco a cosa mi riferisco quando ritengo che mio marito si sia preso un'inculata.
ps...ma qui il quotidiano normale e sereno cosa  lo devo raccontare a fare?
il tradimento è in un reparto e rimarrà sempre tale ,se qui lo racconto mille volte sarà sempre uguale.
Il presente è plastico,vive  e si evolve ogni giorno.Se non ci fosse quel bubbone sottopelle oserei dire che ben poco vorrei cambiare ma il bubbone c'è e resta lì .Non credo esista un modo per cancellarlo,è un vissuto doloroso come altri e tocca fargli posto fa parte della mia vita con o senza mio marito.


----------



## mistral (17 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia il nodo del tradimento.
> Anche il tradimento più terra terra che sembra cercare solo sesso in realtà cerca la conferma di essere gradito così come si è. Non ci si vuole vedere alti e magri, ci si vuole sentire accettati e riconosciuti per come si è anche chiattoni.
> O si vuole essere accettati interi, magari compresa una parte che qualcuno definisce oscura o anche per una parte luminosa che non viene vista.


Beh,ma per essere riconosciuti come si è ci si deve mostrare nudi e non con maschera trucco e parrucco recitando la parte che ci piacerebbe ci appartenesse.
Forse si può anche essere gratificati dal palco per esibirci  che la relazione extra ci presta .É quando la recita si  avvicina alla realtà ed ai suoi riscontri che succede il casino e il bluff salta agli occhi dello spettatore.
Mi viene in mente la recita di Parolisi con la sua amante e la famiglia di lei.Quando la recita stava per essere scoperta lui ha perso la ragione e sappiamo come è andata a finire.


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spiega


Proprio in questi giorni,per non essere quella che fa il primo passo,hai atteso,atteso che lui si sbilanciasse per ottenere quella spontaneità che Skorpio rivendica,avendo come unico,inevitabile risultato,il defilarsi del tuo papabile.
Sarebbe bastato chiedere,dichiararsi,parlare e dire quello che ti era evidente fin dal primo giorno....


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Proprio in questi giorni,per non essere quella che fa il primo passo,hai atteso,atteso che lui si sbilanciasse per ottenere quella spontaneità che Skorpio rivendica,avendo come unico,inevitabile risultato,il defilarsi del tuo papabile.Sarebbe bastato chiedere,dichiararsi,parlare e dire quello che ti era evidente fin dal primo giorno....


Il vegliardo della spiaggia? :carneval:

Il mio papabile? 

Grazie eh, troppo buono.


----------



## ipazia (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il vegliardo della spiaggia? :carneval:
> 
> Il mio papabile?
> 
> Grazie eh, troppo buono.


Magari sarebbe potuto essere un gioco interessante


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh,ma per essere riconosciuti come si è ci si deve mostrare nudi e non con maschera trucco e parrucco recitando la parte che ci piacerebbe ci appartenesse.
> Forse si può anche essere gratificati dal palco per esibirci  che la relazione extra ci presta .É quando la recita si  avvicina alla realtà ed ai suoi riscontri che succede il casino e il bluff salta agli occhi dello spettatore.
> Mi viene in mente la recita di Parolisi con la sua amante e la famiglia di lei.Quando la recita stava per essere scoperta lui ha perso la ragione e sappiamo come è andata a finire.


Appunto. Ma la recita dove viene interpretata nella realtà ufficiale o in quella alternativa? E le due parti siamo certi che non si integrino nella persona che le interpreta?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una fumatrice, di quelle anche toste.
> 
> Fosse per me, fumerei anche mentre mangio.
> 
> ...


Allora piace anche a te la continuità. Non credo sia così per tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che intendi. Non mi pare neanche molto complesso.
> 
> Ma è una base di partenza. Per come la vedo io. Sono test conoscitivi, fondamentalmente.
> 
> ...


Non posso grassettare, replico a punti

1) nemmeno per me sono test conoscitivi, anche io presuppongo la conoscenza e l'intimità.
È proprio in forza di quella conoscenza e intimità che presupponevamo entrambi, che questi non sono test "conoscitivi" e poi perché test?
Io non sono il professore

Sono richieste vere e proprie da un "Compagno" a te legato.

verifiche di vicinanza reciproca, DESIDERIO di riscontro di vicinanza, IN FORZA di un rapporto consolidato

Quelle stesse verifiche che tu stessa a volte, con diverse modalità, dici che fai sistematicamente, peraltro

È proprio perché dovresti conoscermi, sai i miei punti di interesse, e se io conosco TE io so che lo sai.

Barare non si può, prima forse.. (cazzo, devo conoscerti, è poco tempo ci conosciamo)

Dopo.. diventa dura.. o si è rincotti, o distratti, oppure proprio diciamocelo, non ce ne importa una sega

E va benissimo, ma sia chiaro questo

Qual migliore occasione di un FATTO per verificare, anziché ore ed ore di chiaccherate teoriche, mentre FATTI concreti ci passano tra le gambe e quelli invece si, sarebbero da sfruttare come indice inequivocabile di vicinanza o distanza?

2) Ma non sei messa alla prova, nel senso classico del termine:
Durata due ore, oggetto scopo, cinture di sicurezza casco protettivo, attenti pronti via!

Ma no.. :rotfl:

Ma.. sotto osservazione ci siamo sempre e lo sappiamo, inutile nasconderci dietro rassicuranti certezze acquisite, da scaricare via x lanciarsi alla scoperta del west.

 Tu stessa lo dici spesso che vuoi verificare costantemente.
Ovvio che uno verifica i punti importanti per lui, ma la verifica è inevitabile, ancorché molto spesso inconsapevole. 

Io sono ben conscio di porre sotto verifica, e tu?

3) Rispondi a quella richiesta con un sorriso di 10 secondi.
Poi ritorna alla ghigna e all'umore che avevi prima del sorriso (magari eri molto seria)

Lascia passare 10 minuti, poi chiedigli se sa descrivere i persistenti benefici di quel sorriso ricevuto, oppure se ciò che ha da descrivere all'istante somiglia più alla amarezza e alla frustrazione di cui parlavo io oggi quando buttavo via la borsa di Versace

Portaci se ti va  i risultati di questa indagine, ci sono dentro tante cose che mi interesserebbe personalmente confrontare con te e con tutti

4) questione cazzo duro offerto. Io parlavo di chiedere, non di offrire.

Viva la libera offerta, dal cazzo duro alle lacrime.

Io offro

Io parlavo di chiedere a TE, e proprio con quel chiederti di TOGLIERTI nei fatti la tua libera offerta x me


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari sarebbe potuto essere un gioco interessante


Eeeehhh,ma se mi ha chiesto di precisare chi intendevo....
Significa che il vetusto Rodolfo aveva avversari ben più attrezzati....
La nostra Cielo è esaustiva a sprazzi....


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eeeehhh,ma se mi ha chiesto di precisare chi intendevo....
> Significa che il vetusto Rodolfo aveva avversari ben più attrezzati....
> La nostra Cielo è esaustiva a sprazzi....


Macché. Amme' nessuno mi si caca


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Macché. Amme' nessuno mi si caca


Perché vedevano che avevi sempre a fianco il datato corteggiatore,ma ora che s'è dato...a meno che....ma sei ancora in villeggiatura?


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché vedevano che avevi sempre a fianco il datato corteggiatore,ma ora che s'è dato...a meno che....ma sei ancora in villeggiatura?


Oramai sul far del ritorno.


----------



## trilobita (17 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oramai sul far del ritorno.


Vabbè,hai sempre il ricordo del tuo Alfredo che sul lettino tenendoti la mano esclama"Che gelida manina,se la lasci riscaldar"...


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me pare di aver capito che lei avesse sospetti. Quasi certezze ma non certezze.
> 
> E pungolava e provocava per testare lui.
> 
> ...


Esattamente @_ipazia_ ,precisamente cosa ho fatto.
L'ho pungolato parecchie volte in settimane o forse mesi ed osservavo mentre indagavo.
Osservavo lui e raccoglievo informazioni su di lei e loro con metodi non del tutto leciti.
Gli facevo il nome di lei e che cosa ci facesse sempre virtualmente in mezzo alla nostra vita.La strada me l0ha indicata lui anche con un paio di passi falsi macroscopici .
Di fronte alle mie provocazioni a volte cercava di fare l'indifferente,altre letteralmente balbettava e gli si chiudeva il fiato in gola,altre faceva lo sbruffone per mascherare,altre contrattaccava chiedendomi con chi messaggiassi continuamente al telefono e se gli nascondessi qualcosa.
Ogni reazione al pungolamento svelava qualcosa.Come potrebbe sfuggirmi una persona che conosco da quando ho 15 anni?Una sera arrivai di soppiatto nell'ufficio ed era in chat su fb con lei.Non fece in tempo a chiudere ,credevo avrebbe avuto un infarto.Vidi La chat e scrissi qualcosa di inequivocabile a lei ed inviai.Chiusi fb con lui atterrito che mi spiegava che erano solo accordi per un incontro di lavoro per la mattina seguente ,inventó che lei lo avrebbe caricato in macchina fuori dalla zona traffico limitato per raggiungere un ufficio in centro visto che lei aveva il pass ,un innocente passaggio in auto insomma.
La mattina seguente una persona lo seguì ,lui attese nel dehore  di un bar ,bevve un caffè ,lesse il giornale e rispose ad alcuni messaggi di lei dove si accordavano sul non incontrarsi visto il pericolo corso e si recò nel suo ufficio .Quel giorno lei agitata gli chiese se avessi scoperto tutto ma lui la rassicurò sul fatto che io non avessi letto nulla della chat e che le mie erano accuse buttate a caso,convinto di essere risultato convincente .Potei Inoltre mettere mano su dati inconfutabili ,mancava solo la confessione,attesi che lui facesse un viaggio di lavoro di qualche giorno e quando era sulla via del ritorno a 500 km da casa lo chiamai.
Se aveva intenzione di confessare,la distanza ed il non avermi davanti ,conoscendolo lo avrebbe agevolato.
Lo chiamai,chiesi come andava il viaggio e poi la fatidica frase...."hai qualcosa da dirmi?",se avesse mentito ,negato o cercato di puntare il dito verso di me avrebbe trovato la porta chiusa visto che la valigia ce l'aveva in macchina.
Non nego che mi stupì e spiazzó quando dopo un lungo silenzio ed il respiro pesante ammise tutto con la voce strozzata .
Dall'auto chiamó  lei per dirle che era finita tra di loro qualunque fosse l'epilogo del suo matrimonio.Lei la prese con rabbia ,nessuna parola di sostegno per lui e poi successe tutto ciò che più volte ho raccontato .
In un certo senso si è salvato con l'immediata confessione pur non sapendo delle prove certe .Solo qualche istante dopo glielo dissi perché lui mi domandó come fossi arrivata alla certezza.In prima battuta gli dissi che qualcuno mi aveva passato informazioni,troppo lungo spiegargli il,percorso di osservazione e ricerca.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente @_ipazia_ ,precisamente cosa ho fatto.
> L'ho pungolato parecchie volte in settimane o forse mesi ed osservavo mentre indagavo.
> Osservavo lui e raccoglievo informazioni su di lei e loro con metodi non del tutto leciti.
> Gli facevo il nome di lei e che cosa ci facesse sempre virtualmente in mezzo alla nostra vita.La strada me l0ha indicata lui anche con un paio di passi falsi macroscopici .
> ...


Anche io ho avuto la "fortuna" (chiamiamola così) di avere quel punto di osservazione.

Io non pungolavo, però.. io avevo semplicemente capito.

E lasciavo scorrere il gioco senza pungolare

 Era il prezzo da pagare x godere di una prospettiva pulita e neutra.
Prezzo gravosissimo peraltro

Ma da lì ho potuto osservare molte cose interessanti


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto la "fortuna" (chiamiamola così) di avere quel punto di osservazione.
> 
> Io non pungolavo, però.. io avevo semplicemente capito.
> 
> ...


Io iniziai a pungolare proprio perché avevo capito ma per un certo lasso di tempo non ho saputo decidere se volevo veramente sapere o se volevo voltarmi dall'altra parte.Forse inconsciamente il pungolarlo serviva anche per avvisarlo e permettergli di chiudere prima che lo scoprissi.Osservando non mi sfuggirono un paio di passi falsi che ho quindi "raccolto"e messo da parte.
Il risvolto della medaglia del passare settimane o mesi ad osservare è che l'altro ti sta sempre di più sulle palle ed avere in mente certi suoi atteggiamenti e sapere che erano finalizzati a quello scopo hanno demolito non poco l'immagine.
Lo odiavo ,un'antipatia proprio insopportabile.Proprio questa antipatia mi ha convinta a indagare e raccogliere prove certe.
Quando le ho avute,ormai a forza di vederlo in quegli atteggiamenti mi stava talmente sul culo che ero convinta che le prove schiaccianti mi sarebbero servite per liquidarlo.Poi la confessione immediata e sincera senza arrampicate sugli specchi,specialità olimpica  di cui  lui era campione mondiale ,non so che cosa esattamente ha suscitato.Figuravo una battaglia,le sue negazioni,il dovergli  sbattere in faccia le prove ,pure le botte che gli avrei dato e la soddisfazione di accompagnarlo fuori dalla mia vita tanto lo odiavo erano un pensiero che mi dava soddisfazione.
Ecco ,il risvolto della medaglia è proprio quello,sapere che dicono ,fanno ,mentono e saperne il motivo .Se invece si scopre il tradimento senza aver prima avuto alcun sospetto,tutto il bagaglio di azioni finalizzate alla relazione extra passa inosservato e a meno di cose eclatanti ,restano pochi ricordi nitidi.Io ne ho alcuni mica male che rimangono assolutamente evocativi.Quando sono in vena di farmi male e li interpello mi riportano esattamente lì .Sono un'arma ma ora,paradossalmente a mio favore.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io iniziai a pungolare proprio perché avevo capito ma per un certo lasso di tempo non ho saputo decidere se volevo veramente sapere o se volevo voltarmi dall'altra parte.Forse inconsciamente il pungolarlo serviva anche per avvisarlo e permettergli di chiudere prima che lo scoprissi.Osservando non mi sfuggirono un paio di passi falsi che ho quindi "raccolto"e messo da parte.
> Il risvolto della medaglia del passare settimane o mesi ad osservare è che l'altro ti sta sempre di più sulle palle ed avere in mente certi suoi atteggiamenti e sapere che erano finalizzati a quello scopo hanno demolito non poco l'immagine.
> Lo odiavo ,un'antipatia proprio insopportabile.Proprio questa antipatia mi ha convinta a indagare e raccogliere prove certe.
> Quando le ho avute,ormai a forza di vederlo in quegli atteggiamenti mi stava talmente sul culo che ero convinta che le prove schiaccianti mi sarebbero servite per liquidarlo.Poi la confessione immediata e sincera senza arrampicate sugli specchi,specialità olimpica  di cui  lui era campione mondiale ,non so che cosa esattamente ha suscitato.Figuravo una battaglia,le sue negazioni,il dovergli  sbattere in faccia le prove ,pure le botte che gli avrei dato e la soddisfazione di accompagnarlo fuori dalla mia vita tanto lo odiavo erano un pensiero che mi dava soddisfazione.
> Ecco ,il risvolto della medaglia è proprio quello,sapere che dicono ,fanno ,mentono e saperne il motivo .Se invece si scopre il tradimento senza aver prima avuto alcun sospetto,tutto il bagaglio di azioni finalizzate alla relazione extra passa inosservato e a meno di cose eclatanti ,restano pochi ricordi nitidi.Io ne ho alcuni mica male che rimangono assolutamente evocativi.Quando sono in vena di farmi male e li interpello mi riportano esattamente lì .Sono un'arma ma ora,paradossalmente a mio favore.


Si, capisco...

Sai... Purtroppo.. la posizione in cui si viene collocati è quella del soggetto che non deve vedere.

Non va personalizzata troppo e sentita troppo addosso.

Il rischio è quello, calarsi troppo in un ruolo che non si è scelto, e personalizzare (come osa? A me? Mi vuol fregare ME?)

Anche perché poi queste "personalizzazioni" rimangono nel tempo un po' troppo appiccicate addosso...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Io ho taciuto il tempo necessario per poter chiedergli di render conto senza sentirmi pazza.
Se il tradimento è mentire e nascondere cose essenziali per la relazione, sapere di essere traditi e non dirlo non è tradimento?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho taciuto il tempo necessario per poter chiedergli di render conto senza sentirmi pazza.
> Se il tradimento è mentire e nascondere cose essenziali per la relazione, sapere di essere traditi e non dirlo non è tradimento?


Alleggerendosi da termini pesanti, se tu lo dicessi, devi avere uno scopo.

Quale sarebbe lo scopo?

(È accettata anche la risposta "essere bravo e non tradire a mia volta, fingendo di non sapere")


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non posso grassettare, replico a punti
> 
> 1) nemmeno per me sono test conoscitivi, anche io presuppongo la conoscenza e l'intimità.
> È proprio in forza di quella conoscenza e intimità che presupponevamo entrambi, che questi non sono test "conoscitivi" e poi perché test?
> ...


Primo grassetto...io verifico costantemente. Vero. 

I piccoli fatti della quotidianità. Le virgole, se vogliamo. 
Sono piuttosto convinta che non siano le grosse verifiche a fare la differenza. Sono quelle minimali. 

Le anticipazioni, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi. 

Passata la fase "di studio" preliminare, quella a cui dal mio punto di vista tu ti riferisci nei tuoi post, io verifico la capacità di "anticiparmi"...comprendere desideri che io stessa non so ancora di avere, che sono lì, in germe, non ancora chiaramente visibili. 

Ovviamente verifico anche me stessa a questo livello. La mia capacità non più di semplicemente "vedere" l'altro. 
Ma sentirlo. 

Mi spiego? 

I piccoli fatti della quotidianità. Una sorta di comprensione reciproca che deriva dalla conoscenza preliminare. 

Quindi, a questo punto, sono Oltre il verificare la tua disponibilità a leccarmela spontaneamente. La do per scontata. 

A questo punto pretendo la libertà dei SI' e dei NO. 
Di entrambi. Anche a costo di rimanere male per la risposta che ci si può dare. 

Come ti dicevo sono i NO, per me, a dettare il ritmo. Non i SI'. 
I sì mi interessano pochissimo. 

Quindi chiedo liberamente. E osservo le risposte. 

Una cosa non chiedo...che l'altro chieda. 

Ma se non lo fa, per quanto mi riguarda, è rimasto indietro. 
E' ancora fermo ad un gradino in cui non è spontaneo nella relazione con me. 

E se accade mi ritrovo a scegliere se tornare indietro o meno. 

Anche qui, però, se non chiede, se non esplicita, se non dice...la bilancia comincia a pendere sul "non ne vale la pena". 

Se siamo partiti per un viaggio, abbiamo passato del tempo verificare tutta l'attrezzatura, fatto e disfatto gli zaini, controllato che le cose fondamentali ci siano. 

Ma non si può stare in eterno lì fermi a verificare che ci sia tutto. Serve anche andare. E a quel punto si conta su quel che c'è e se ne verifica il funzionamento. 

G., quando ne parlavamo, mi ha regalato un'immagine, io non sono brava a creare immagini, lui è abilissimo. 
E mi diceva che è un po' come prepararsi ad un lancio col paracadute...verifichi mille volte l'attrezzatura (il primo grassetto e qualche altra cosetta) ma poi, ad un certo punto ti lanci. 

E lì non puoi sapere se tutte le tue verifiche hanno avuto buon esisto fino a che non sei di nuovo a terra. 

A quel punto sai che era tutto a posto. 

Ma mentre ti lanci non lo sai. Rischi. Ti affidi. In parte alla precisione con cui hai preparato il tutto. Ma in parte anche al...vogliamo chiamarlo Caso? 

Ecco...per me una relazione inizia quando si salta. Una prima volta. 
Quel che vien prima, e quel che descrivi tu dalla mia prospettiva è prima, sono i prerequisiti di una relazione, ad un certo punto in un qualche modo non si può che assumerlo. 

E testarlo. 

E allora c'è lo spazio di chiedere il sorriso. 

C'è lo spazio di provare a scoprire i denti e vedere che l'altro ti sgama. 

C'è lo spazio di lasciar salire il sorriso autentico che la richiesta, nel suo racconto interno, ricorda. 

E c'è pure lo spazio di rispondere che NO. Nessun sorriso c'è in quel momento. 

Vedi...G. mi chiede di sorridere. Ma la sua richiesta implica il SI' e anche il NO. 

Invece mi sembra che tu abbia in un qualche modo una sfiducia nel fatto che se chiedi un pompino dall'altra parte ci sia una sorta di legame che impedisce una risposta spontanea. 

SE G. mi *chiede* un pompino, una sega, o quel che gli viene in mente (questa è per me l'*offerta* di un cazzo duro) sa in partenza che non è detto che avrà quel che chiede. 

Che io mi assumo la libertà di rispondere qualunque cosa mi venga in mente in quel momento, che risponda ai miei desideri. 

Compreso, a volte, il desiderio di realizzare semplicemente il suo desiderio per un qualsivoglia motivo. 

Mi spiego? 

La verifica, nel contesto relazionale del gioco che ti ho proposto, è nella punteggiatura. Non più nella sintassi. 
E' nelle piccole cose della quotidianità. Nelle anticipazioni. 

Tipo arrivare a casa stanca e di malumore, e trovare il mio piatto preferito che cuoce senza neanche esserci parlati. 

Oltre un certo livello, punto a quel che con @_brenin_ si ipotizzava come una sorta di "lettura del pensiero". 

Che non è ovviamente possibile. Completamente. E interamente. 

Ma è possibile tenderci...e per tenderci allora serve dire, dire e dire. E ancora dire. 
E chiedere. 

Non chiedere per avere. Però. 

Chiedere per offrire. 
E nel chiedere per offrire la risposta è slegata dalla domanda. 

E' ognuno per se stesso che chiede. A prescindere dalla risposta che può arrivare dall'altro. 
Libertà. Appunto. 
Ma di essere. 

E fiducia. 
Nel fatto che ognuno SA fare da solo quella libertà di sè. 


Ultimo grassetto...credo sia una sorta di sensazione di onnipotenza e, per converso, anche di sfiducia nell'altro, nella sua solidità e nella sua fermezza...tu non puoi togliere libertà a nessuno. E neanche puoi darla. 
Puoi solo verificare di volta in volta che l'altro SAPPIA ASSUMERSI la sua libertà. Che non è robetta, e costa, parecchio. 

Tu puoi solo offrire un tuo desiderio. E accettare di stare a guardare come l'altro ne ha o non ne ha cura. 

In tutto questo, la libertà dell'altro non entra neanche. 

Tu puoi chiedermi e implorarmi una mail di auguri. Per giorni e giorni. 
Ma se io non desidero mandartela, non te la mando comunque. 

E' questo di cui tu, mi sembra, non ti fidi. 

Per quanto mi riguarda se non desidero qualcosa, me la possono chiedere in aramaico antico, ma se non la desidero, non la desidero. 

E idem vale per chi mi è vicino. E' un requisito fondamentale. 

G. mi piace mica perchè realizza i miei desideri. 
G. mi piace perchè mi dice NO ogni volta che desidera farlo. Perchè i suoi SI' sono legati al suo desiderare e NON al mio. 

E io piaccio a lui per lo stesso motivo. 

Siamo due egoisti. Positivamente egoisti, per come la vedo io. 

Non potrei stare con un altruista...non potrei proprio fidarmi di un altruista, a questo livello.


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho taciuto il tempo necessario per poter chiedergli di render conto senza sentirmi pazza.
> Se il tradimento è mentire e nascondere cose essenziali per la relazione, sapere di essere traditi e non dirlo non è tradimento?


Tu di punto in bianco hai letto un sms inequivocabile se non ricordo male.
Io a pelle "percepivo" cose,se fossi stata in pace ed armonia con lui non le avrei magari notate ma visto che eravamo ai ferri corti per i motivi che ho scritto mille volte ,le antenne erano volte a captare il marcio.
Nei primi tempi era tale l'insopportazione che provavo e l'indifferenza nei suoi confronti che ricordo benissimo la scena di lui che esce di casa ,io che lo guardo e penso che un'amante che se lo pigliasse poteva essere una soluzione e il pensiero mi lasciava indifferente .Penso sia stato il mio periodo più buio .Avevo attacchi di panico e sensazione di cappio al collo perché mi sentivo in trappola con un uomo nel quale non trovavo quasi più nulla che mi facesse stare bene ,solo egoismo e immaturità.
Ho cercato più volte di capire quando sia successa in me questa cosa,se sia partita dal vedere una situazione o un uomo che corrispondeva all'ideale che avevo ,boh.Qualcosa comunque mi ha  fatto scattare una molla piuttosto repentinamente e il pensiero di desiderare accanto a me un uomo che fosse in grado di dirmi "ci penso io"si faceva sempre più ingombrante.Avevo fatto l'uomo di casa prima di sposarmi fin da ragazzina ma almeno mi venivano date delle sicurezze ,sposandomi ero finita peggio,molto peggio da quel punto di vista.Avevo voglia di poter essere finalmente anche fragile e gli attacchi di panico me lo facevano capire.Di sicuro lui è rimasto spiazzato dal vedere il muro che avevo alzato dalla sera alla mattina dove prima lasciavo passare di tutto.Il fatto di pensare che io fossi diventata così a causa di un altro uomo e non a causa sua la dice lunga sull'introspezione di cui era capace,lui era sempre uguale,che cosa mi era preso? Forse pensava che io non avessi limiti e in un certo qual modo per lui il mio cambiamento era percepito come un tradimento .Lui mi amava ,cosa potevo volere di più ?
Per fortuna in buona parte certi comportamenti sono solo un lontano ricordo e ora posso permettermi di abbassare la guardia in molte situazioni che prima erano totalmente sulle mie spalle.Viaggio molto più leggera da quel punto di vista.
Restano da risolvere gli strascichi pesanti che sono rimasti addosso a lui a causa del suo tradimento ,l'estrema insicurezza ,la paura di "muoversi"e problemi a concentrarsi ,effetti che hanno creato disastri dal punto di vista lavorativo suo.Speriamo si dia una mossa.
Comunque anche lui si è tolto un bel po di pesi dalla spalle,cose che lo schiacciavano e viaggia più leggero anche lui ,sta meglio da questo punto di vista.


----------



## trilobita (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto...io verifico costantemente. Vero.
> 
> I piccoli fatti della quotidianità. Le virgole, se vogliamo.
> Sono piuttosto convinta che non siano le grosse verifiche a fare la differenza. Sono quelle minimali.
> ...


Ma l'aramaico moderno com'è che nessuno ne parla mai?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente @_ipazia_ ,precisamente cosa ho fatto.
> L'ho pungolato parecchie volte in settimane o forse mesi ed osservavo mentre indagavo.
> Osservavo lui e raccoglievo informazioni su di lei e loro con metodi non del tutto leciti.
> Gli facevo il nome di lei e che cosa ci facesse sempre virtualmente in mezzo alla nostra vita.La strada me l0ha indicata lui anche con un paio di passi falsi macroscopici .
> ...


Conosco il meccanismo...è anche mio. Anche se sto lavorando per scioglierlo...ci sono punti oscuri che fanno male a me in quel meccanismo. E mi tirano indietro su questioni in cui invece vorrei semplicemente lasciar scorrere. 

Come mai in prima battuta gli dicesti che qualcuno ti aveva passato informazioni? 

Pensa che io credo che in prima battuta ad una domanda tipo quella che ti ha posto lui, avrei risposto che non erano cazzi suoi. E non per forma. Ma proprio per sostanza. 

Posso osservare. So contenere le mie emozioni. Le so accendere e le so spegnere. 

Ma. Non è senza conseguenze. 
E se mi metti in condizione di spegnere le mie emozioni, poi ti prendi anche le conseguenze. 
E non sono piacevoli. Men che meno sottoposte a sconto. 

Sei riuscita a mantenere calore verso di lui...è una cosa che mi lascia sempre stupita quando ti leggo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma l'aramaico moderno com'è che nessuno ne parla mai?


Aramaico antico fa più figo 

Quello moderno è parlato da minoranze ristrette...è forse meno conosciuto di quello antico...non ha, secondo me, tutto quel retro austero di quello antico


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora piace anche a te la continuità. Non credo sia così per tutti.


Mi piace la continuità nella discontinuità. 

Per intenderci, non mi piace quella continuità che è legata ad una sorta di apnea...cosa che ho incontrato da spesso a spessissimo. 

Tipo "da adesso in avanti non mi fermo, fino a che non vengo io (o tu)". Che è un po' il parallelo con l'apnea appunto...sto sotto fino a che mi basta il fiato. Ma poi devo risalire per respirare. 

La leggo come insicurezza. E poi come ansia da prestazione. E poi come timore. E anche come scarsa fantasia e scarso rapporto con la dimensione della sessualità che si esplica nella comunicazione del sesso e si sposta invece nella dimensione del sesso come dimostrazione (che sia dimostrazione di spontaneità, amore, potenza, affermazione di sè...non vedo differenza).  

L'ho trovata negli uomini che si definiscono "alfa" rotfl::rotfl che sono quelli che pensano che trapanarti come se non ci fosse domani sia fare sesso. E che essere alfa sia mettere sotto rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl la lei di turno. 

Quelli del "te lo ficco in culo fino alle palle" (cit) per intenderci. 

E l'ho trovata pure nelle femmine che si definiscono "alfa", quelle che pensano che la figa, il pompino, il culo e le prestazioni che fai con i suddetti facciano per davvero la differenza nell'avere un maschio in mezzo alle gambe. 
Replicando un modello maschile nel femminile, fra l'altro. 
E che pensano che l'essere aggressive faccia una qualche differenza. 
Quelle che vogliono tener testa a tutti i costi (rivelando un profondo timore in realtà di non essere all'altezza, di sè stesse fondamentalmente). 


Come l'ho trovato negli insicuri, e nelle insicure, quell* che per allungare un dito ci impiegano una vita e che quando hanno iniziato se l* interromp* si scompensano e non sanno più neanche dove erano arrivati. 

Per me la continuità consiste nel saper prendere e riprendere il filo rosso della comunicazione. A volte ristretto solo alla sessione sessuale, a volte nell'ambito più ampio di una relazione più complessa. 

E hai ragione...la questione della continuità non interessa a tutti. 

Anche perchè per molti, il sesso è legato al raggiungimento dell'orgasmo, tendenzialmente tramite una penetrazione di un qualche tipo.

L'orgasmo, invece, secondo me, è uno dei tanti mezzi della comunicazione e della continuità sessuale. 
Ha anche uno scopo ben preciso, fisiologicamente intendo, di cui si può insieme decidere di servirsi per altri scopi. 
Ma andrei OT, a questo punto


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] .. tanto per cambiare non posso grasettare, metto in maiuscolo alcuni tuoi passi del post di sopra, con la mia replica in minuscolo di sotto




QUINDI, A QUESTO PUNTO, SONO OLTRE IL VERIFICARE LA TUA DISPONIBILITA’ A LECCARMELA SPONTANEAMENTE. LA DO PER SCONTATA.

Molto semplicemente.. Io no.

Io non do per scontato nulla, che non vuol dire non essermi “lanciato” in un viaggio, ma vuol dire che in quel viaggio non do per scontato nulla con cui ero partito.

Se stasera vado a letto con mia moglie io non do per scontato che avrà voglia di farmi un pompino, siccome ormai …..beh.. insomma..  è una vita.. ormai lo so

Io non do per scontato nulla. E mica è una difesa… è la semplice osservazione della realtà, vista e vissuta (ma in fondo letta pure qui ogni giorno) dopo che un certo numero di anni mi sono passati tra le gambe.



A QUESTO PUNTO PRETENDO LA LIBERTÀ DEI SI' E DEI NO. 
DI ENTRAMBI. ANCHE A COSTO DI RIMANERE MALE PER LA RISPOSTA CHE CI SI PUÒ DARE. 

COME TI DICEVO SONO I NO, PER ME, A DETTARE IL RITMO. NON I SI'. 
I SÌ MI INTERESSANO POCHISSIMO. 

QUINDI CHIEDO LIBERAMENTE. E OSSERVO LE RISPOSTE. 

Per te i SI e i NO hanno pesi, e ben ne parli di questi pesi che hanno, nel dettare il ritmo, tec.. etc…

Per me il peso di un SI o di un NO, se ho chiesto IO, ha questo valore matematico: 0



UNA COSA NON CHIEDO...CHE L'ALTRO CHIEDA. 

MA SE NON LO FA, PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA, È RIMASTO INDIETRO. 
E' ANCORA FERMO AD UN GRADINO IN CUI NON È SPONTANEO NELLA RELAZIONE CON ME. 

E SE ACCADE MI RITROVO A SCEGLIERE SE TORNARE INDIETRO O MENO. 

Sempre per quanto detto sopra…. Che evidentemente vi accomuna nel sentire il senso di un “chiedere”


SE SIAMO PARTITI PER UN VIAGGIO, ABBIAMO PASSATO DEL TEMPO VERIFICARE TUTTA L'ATTREZZATURA, FATTO E DISFATTO GLI ZAINI, CONTROLLATO CHE LE COSE FONDAMENTALI CI SIANO. 

MA NON SI PUÒ STARE IN ETERNO LÌ FERMI A VERIFICARE CHE CI SIA TUTTO. SERVE ANCHE ANDARE. E A QUEL PUNTO SI CONTA SU QUEL CHE C'È E SE NE VERIFICA IL FUNZIONAMENTO. 

G., QUANDO NE PARLAVAMO, MI HA REGALATO UN'IMMAGINE, IO NON SONO BRAVA A CREARE IMMAGINI, LUI È ABILISSIMO. 
E MI DICEVA CHE È UN PO' COME PREPARARSI AD UN LANCIO COL PARACADUTE...VERIFICHI MILLE VOLTE L'ATTREZZATURA (IL PRIMO GRASSETTO E QUALCHE ALTRA COSETTA) MA POI, AD UN CERTO PUNTO TI LANCI. 

E LÌ NON PUOI SAPERE SE TUTTE LE TUE VERIFICHE HANNO AVUTO BUON ESISTO FINO A CHE NON SEI DI NUOVO A TERRA. 

A QUEL PUNTO SAI CHE ERA TUTTO A POSTO. 

È una metafora pittoresca ma non calzante, per la mia impostazione in cui io non do nulla per scontato, che scrivevo prima.

E’ peraltro la stessa precisa impostazione per la quale, se io e te si va in comune a fare la firmetta davanti al Sindaco sul certificato di matrimonio, tutta una serie di cose a quel punto sono scontate e acquisite e si va avanti.

“Oh.. c’è la firmetta sul foglio dal sindaco, eh..? ormai è “fatta!”


Un po’ mi ricorda anche quelle coppie che si sposano in 6 mesi dopo essersi conosciute, perché hanno una voglia matta di fare il viaggio di nozze, la convivenza, la cerimonia nuziale, etc.. etc…

La voglia del “volo” ………

E poi però … ci si stupisce, come spesso qui si legge, se a metà volo (riprendo a prestito la metafora di G) una parte del contenuto dello zaino era volata via e noi di avercela ancora dentro lo zaino lo davamo per scontato…

Capisco però (e mi mantengo sempre su quella metafora) : la tua voglia di “volare” .. e quindi questa voglia abbisogna a un certo punto di metter punti fermi e darli per scontati.
Lo capisco, e non è una frase ironica, giuro

C’è da volare… e non lo vedo un meccanismo ignoto, ripeto, lo riscontriamo tutti spesso, come sopra dicevo



E C'È PURE LO SPAZIO DI RISPONDERE CHE NO. NESSUN SORRISO C'È IN QUEL MOMENTO. 

VEDI...G. MI CHIEDE DI SORRIDERE. MA LA SUA RICHIESTA IMPLICA IL SI' E ANCHE IL NO. 

La tua attenzione ritorna lì.. ai SI e ai NO.. e capisco che tu identifichi nel mio “non chiedere” la paura del NO… ma l’ho già scritto 20 volte, lo scrivo volentieri la 21°  … è il chiedere che per me “svuota” il contenuto a cui io punto dritto.

E per questo non chiedo. Non per paure di avere dei NO


INVECE MI SEMBRA CHE TU ABBIA IN UN QUALCHE MODO UNA SFIDUCIA NEL FATTO CHE SE CHIEDI UN POMPINO DALL'ALTRA PARTE CI SIA UNA SORTA DI LEGAME CHE IMPEDISCE UNA RISPOSTA SPONTANEA. 

Non è così.. mi ripeto volentieri…  ciò che a me interessa sono le cose che porti per me.

Di iniziativa TUA. Io nella relazione connotata dalle caratteristiche che ci siamo detti e ridetti, ho iniziativa, e chiedo iniziativa (eccola la richiesta, l’abbiamo ripescata).

L’iniziativa è un foglio bianco: disegna

Se ti dico: “disegnami piazza navona” , io tolgo a te iniziativa, anche se rifiuti.
Perché la anticipo. E la devi spostare oltre la mia richiesta.
"NO! Disegno piazza di Spagna"

Cosa hai per me? Boh.. nulla.. ma chiedi no? Tu che vuoi?

Non voglio nulla.. :rotfl: volevo una iniziativa che non c’è.. bene così 

SE G. MI CHIEDE UN POMPINO, UNA SEGA, O QUEL CHE GLI VIENE IN MENTE (QUESTA È PER ME L'OFFERTA DI UN CAZZO DURO) SA IN PARTENZA CHE NON È DETTO CHE AVRÀ QUEL CHE CHIEDE. 

CHE IO MI ASSUMO LA LIBERTÀ DI RISPONDERE QUALUNQUE COSA MI VENGA IN MENTE IN QUEL MOMENTO, CHE RISPONDA AI MIEI DESIDERI. 

COMPRESO, A VOLTE, IL DESIDERIO DI REALIZZARE SEMPLICEMENTE IL SUO DESIDERIO PER UN QUALSIVOGLIA MOTIVO. 

MI SPIEGO? 

Benissimo.. purtroppo temo di essere io a non spiegarmi bene… io chiedo la tua iniziativa di cose per me, nei vari contesti (usciamo pure dal pompino, spostiamoci dove vuoi, la lettera del compleanno, altro...)



ULTIMO GRASSETTO...CREDO SIA UNA SORTA DI SENSAZIONE DI ONNIPOTENZA E, PER CONVERSO, ANCHE DI SFIDUCIA NELL'ALTRO, NELLA SUA SOLIDITÀ E NELLA SUA FERMEZZA...TU NON PUOI TOGLIERE LIBERTÀ A NESSUNO. 

TU PUOI SOLO OFFRIRE UN TUO DESIDERIO. E ACCETTARE DI STARE A GUARDARE COME L'ALTRO NE HA O NON NE HA CURA. 

IN TUTTO QUESTO, LA LIBERTÀ DELL'ALTRO NON ENTRA NEANCHE. 

TU PUOI CHIEDERMI E IMPLORARMI UNA MAIL DI AUGURI. PER GIORNI E GIORNI. 
MA SE IO NON DESIDERO MANDARTELA, NON TE LA MANDO COMUNQUE. 


Non credo proprio… sai?

“togliere libertà” è detto male, effettivamente, è fuorviante.

è forse corretto e comprensibile dire “togliere la pienezza della libertà”

in una parola: Condizionare.

Poco, tanto, nulla?

Dipende …….  dipende da mille fattori, ma il potere condizionante lo abbiamo tutti (chi più chi meno) e tutti lo subiamo (chi più chi meno)

Tu sai del tuo “lasciarti condizionare” da una mia richiesta (ipotesi) e cioè 0

Ma tu.. sai di te, io so di me, ciascuno sa di se…. (forse eh? :carneval

E se per te, la tua libertà di offrire, a un mi chiedere, cambierebbe di nulla, e resteresti candida e pulita come sfiorata da un alito di vento, e su questo non ho alcun dubbio, sei così certa che così è e sarà e sarebbe per chiunque?



Io so che ho un potere condizionante, nel mio rapporto. E per fortuna lo so, e per questo ne faccio governo.

In vari rapporti, anche di amicizia. Non è potere di onnipotenza, non è dono divino, tutti ce lo hanno. Anche te.

Ed è anche un potere ingombrante, se vogliamo, a proposito di zaini e di lanci dall’elicottero….

Tu ne hai coscienza del tuo potere condizionante? O preferisci girarti di là?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ .. tanto per cambiare non posso grasettare, metto in maiuscolo alcuni tuoi passi del post di sopra, con la mia replica in minuscolo di sotto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai cosa significa "spontaneità"? 
Significa "che trae impulso dalla propria volontà". 

Vedi, per come la vedo io, siamo costantemente condizionati. 

Io governo me. 
E pretendo di avere intorno chi governa se stesso. 

Cosa significa? 

Che in ogni singolo momento si sa di essere immersi nel condizionamento, si legge il condizionamento e si risponde al condizionamento secondo propria volontà. Sapendo benissimo che anche quel "propria volontà" è una sorta di illusione perchè non è mai pienamente slegata da un qualche vincolo. Presente, passato e futuro. 

Quindi quel che do per scontato non è che tu voglia leccarmela. 
Ma che tu sia sufficientemente libero *internamente *da gestire il tuo desiderio in relazione al mio. 
(non lo sei? qui entra in gioco la fiducia in sè...lo sentirò e la non assunzione di responsabilità delle decisioni dell'altro).

Da qui discendono i SI' e i NO.

E la spontaneità. 

E non la pienezza di libertà. Che io credo sia una tensione. E non un raggiungimento. 

Se non posso dare per scontato che tu sei sufficientemente indipendente da me da prendere il mio condizionamento e usarlo al servizio dei tuoi desideri...io non posso semplicemente stare in relazione con te. 

Per me sarebbe maternage. Un continuo mantenere l'altro in un regime di protezione. Dai miei condizionamenti fra l'altro. 

Non vorrei essere considerata in quel modo (che è secondo me una declinazione della donna santificata) e non vorrei considerare l'altro in quel modo (che è secondo me la declinazione del principe consorte). 

Capisco che all'inizio ci si verifichi su questi aspetti. 

Ma se non si va Oltre, che è poi quello che fondamentalmente è successo col mio ex, per me la relazione è semplicemente morta in sè stessa. 

Perchè il dialogo (che comprende anche il posizionamento dei condizionamenti individuali e reciproci) resta individuale. Solo individuale. 

Continui a pensare che se mi chiedi di disegnare piazza navona mi hai condizionata. 

Ma guarda che anche non chiedermi di disegnare nulla mi condiziona.  

Pensare di governare il proprio condizionamento sull'altro è un'altra di quelle cose che io non ritengo possibile (dopo averne fatto esperienza).

Tu, io chiunque, non può nulla sull'altro, dell'altro, con l'altro. 

Continui a pensare di poter in un qualche modo influire sulla pienezza di libertà dell'altro. 

Ed è un vecchio discorso, la relazione fra osservante e osservato. 
Nel momento in cui l'osservante entra nel raggio d'azione dell'osservato, l'osservato ha già subito il condizionamento e variato le sue dinamiche. 

E' inevitabile. 

E anche quando hanno provato in camera stagna, si sono resi conto che la camera stagna stessa condizionava. 

Hanno quindi iniziato a ragionare sulla complessità e sulla rilevazione delle variabili. 
Per poterle posizionare e leggere nel sistema.

Chiedere offrendo. Appunto. 
Variabili e posizionamento della variabili.

EDIT: aggiungo, io do per scontato che tutto questo è in fieri, è un percorso, non un qualcosa di fisso e stabile. Si sa da dove si parte, ma non dove porta. Nè chi si sarà proseguendo. 

Si tratta di lasciar andare il conosciuto.
Di sè.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

Anche quando si pensa di essere liberi, spontanei, si è condizionati.
Sempre.In ogni contesto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ .. tanto per cambiare non posso grasettare, metto in maiuscolo alcuni tuoi passi del post di sopra, con la mia replica in minuscolo di sotto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aggiungo una cosa sul grassetto....

[video=youtube_share;PepO8jNetSI]https://youtu.be/PepO8jNetSI[/video]

...penso che il riservarsi quel diritto sia una grossa differenza fra maschi e femmine...(generalizzo ovviamente, vale anche per i maschi talvolta)

eliminarsi di dosso quel diritto, all'origine, per come la vedo io, è liberatorio (sia per maschi sia per femmine) 



EDIT: sottolineato nell'ultimo grassetto...se mi accorgo, e ce ne si accorge sempre, che ho vicino una persona così...non è una mia responsabilità. E' un problema suo. Suo il problema, sua la soluzione. 

Sicuramente una persona del genere non mi somiglia...e non è di conseguenza una persona che potrei considerare compagno. 
Non sarebbe degno di me. 
So' presuntuosa, sì ...ma ho una vita. E desidero passarla coi miei simili.
Ora come ora, su quel grassetto, non avrei spazio al compromesso...un tempo ho creduto che si potesse attendere la crescita dell'altro. O che io fossi tanto potente da non aver bisogno del resto. 
Ho imparato che non è così. 

Sarebbe stato possibile rimanere con una persona che consideravo a quel modo, solo uscendo più o meno saltuariamente dalla relazione con quella persona....ma a quel punto mi sarei giocata quanto di più prezioso ho di Mio. 
E nessuno, nessuno, vale la pena per una cosa del genere.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche quando si pensa di essere liberi, spontanei, si è condizionati.
> Sempre.In ogni contesto.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai cosa significa "spontaneità"?
> Significa "che trae impulso dalla propria volontà".
> 
> Vedi, per come la vedo io, siamo costantemente condizionati.
> ...


Solito gioco di prima......


SAI COSA SIGNIFICA "SPONTANEITÀ"? 
SIGNIFICA "CHE TRAE IMPULSO DALLA PROPRIA VOLONTÀ". 

bene. partiamo da qui.. mi appresto ad avvicinarmi alla data del mio compleanno, oppure a venire a scopare con te (noi stiamo assieme)

Non ho desideri materiali da chiederti (lo trovi così sconvolgente? – io non ne ho)

Quel famoso pompino da chiedere, io non ce l’ho.. perché non sono creduto??

Che devo fare?

VEDI, PER COME LA VEDO IO, SIAMO COSTANTEMENTE CONDIZIONATI. 

Bene.. sono d’accordo

IO GOVERNO ME. 
E PRETENDO DI AVERE INTORNO CHI GOVERNA SE STESSO. 

Quel “pretendo” io lo leggo in modo molto difensivo, comunque sorvoliamo..

COSA SIGNIFICA? 

CHE IN OGNI SINGOLO MOMENTO SI SA DI ESSERE IMMERSI NEL CONDIZIONAMENTO, SI LEGGE IL CONDIZIONAMENTO E SI RISPONDE AL CONDIZIONAMENTO SECONDO PROPRIA VOLONTÀ. SAPENDO BENISSIMO CHE ANCHE QUEL "PROPRIA VOLONTÀ" È UNA SORTA DI ILLUSIONE PERCHÈ NON È MAI PIENAMENTE SLEGATA DA UN QUALCHE VINCOLO. PRESENTE, PASSATO E FUTURO. 

Mi sta bene anche questo. Tutto quanto sopra premesso, si lavora per metterne di più di condizionamenti, o si lavora per toglierne qualcuno?

Se io mi devo rimboccar le maniche, lo faccio volentieri per lavorare al fine di toglierne qualcuno all’altro, e tu?



QUINDI QUEL CHE DO PER SCONTATO NON È CHE TU VOGLIA LECCARMELA. 
MA CHE TU SIA SUFFICIENTEMENTE LIBERO INTERNAMENTE DA GESTIRE IL TUO DESIDERIO IN RELAZIONE AL MIO. 

Io sono liberissimo, chiedi pure… lo dicevo anche ieri a Cielo.

Io so di me. 

DA QUI DISCENDONO I SI' E I NO.

Di cui non me ne frega nulla, come già detto

E LA SPONTANEITÀ. 

Che per me non va a inseguire la materia, e quindi non si concreta in richieste materiali


SE NON POSSO DARE PER SCONTATO CHE TU SEI SUFFICIENTEMENTE INDIPENDENTE DA ME DA PRENDERE IL MIO CONDIZIONAMENTO E USARLO AL SERVIZIO DEI TUOI DESIDERI...IO NON POSSO SEMPLICEMENTE STARE IN RELAZIONE CON TE. 

Ok.. ho capito una sorta di manleva, diciamo, usando un termine tecnico..

PER ME SAREBBE MATERNAGE. UN CONTINUO MANTENERE L'ALTRO IN UN REGIME DI PROTEZIONE. DAI MIEI CONDIZIONAMENTI FRA L'ALTRO. 

Ma questa è una prospettiva tutta tua, ne convieni?.. derivante probabilmente dalle tue esperienze… ma… sempre roba tua è…

Come faccio a proteggerti dal mio desiderio di avere un pompino, desiderio che non ho?????

Ho desiderio di stare con te, di legame e vicinanza.

Devo proteggerti anche da quello?????????????????????????????????

NON VORREI ESSERE CONSIDERATA IN QUEL MODO (CHE È SECONDO ME UNA DECLINAZIONE DELLA DONNA SANTIFICATA) E NON VORREI CONSIDERARE L'ALTRO IN QUEL MODO (CHE È SECONDO ME LA DECLINAZIONE DEL PRINCIPE CONSORTE). 

Io ti considero come la MIA compagna, che non la devo proteggere dai miei pompini sognati né dalle seghe a 4 mani che non sogno.

Nn ti sto proteggendo, ti mostro ciò che voglio, e ti è chiarissimo, penso.

Io non ho richieste materiali. Accoglierò quanto di materiale porti per me come segno (più o meno forte) della nostra vicinanza.  

E’ una richiesta esosa, vero..? lo so



CONTINUI A PENSARE CHE SE MI CHIEDI DI DISEGNARE PIAZZA NAVONA MI HAI CONDIZIONATA. 

MA GUARDA CHE ANCHE NON CHIEDERMI DI DISEGNARE NULLA MI CONDIZIONA. 

Se sei recettiva verso di me, si. Ti condiziona si.

Sei recettiva? Ti ricordo che siamo in volo e avremmo cose nel nostro zaino….

Che si fa, lasciamo perdere la reciproca recettività… ????



TU, IO CHIUNQUE, NON PUÒ NULLA SULL'ALTRO, DELL'ALTRO, CON L'ALTRO. 

CONTINUI A PENSARE DI POTER IN UN QUALCHE MODO INFLUIRE SULLA PIENEZZA DI LIBERTÀ DELL'ALTRO. 

Si Ipazia.. lo penso. Lo penso moltissimo.


basta leggere qui….  

 e.. se posso fare un passo, uno solo, lo faccio come dicevo prima, nella direzione della libertà dell’altro.

Per me è anche facile, io non sono per nulla goloso di materia, di confezioni, ma sono goloso di contenuti

E, ritornando all’inizio e a quel benedetto pompino… se.. quel pomeriggio assieme a te, io e te, assieme a scopare, vicini, quel pompino non c’è stato.. ma ci sono stati tanti e tanti contenuti, è come se ne avessi avuti 10, di pompini…

Perché non mi credi?

Guarda che a scrivere quello che scrivo, ci guadagno solo il farmi perculare da qualche buontempone qui dentro…:rotfl: e lo so benissimo, e me la rido… perché io sono questo, e mi vado bene così

Per cui.. perché non mi credi?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Solito gioco di prima......
> 
> 
> SAI COSA SIGNIFICA "SPONTANEITÀ"?
> ...


giriamola....

se è l'altro che chiede a te?

Quanto al perculare, non so se ho ben capito, ma poco conta 

Per come la vedo io, affermare se stessi, confermare se stessi, sollevare se stessi attraverso la differenziazione da qualcun altro (il perculato, per dire) è solo indice di un processo di individualizzazione irrisolto. 

Quindi fondamentalmente è semplicemente indice di insicurezza e necessità di trovare un "oggetto (soggetto) da perculare" per poter rimanere in se stessi, è una forma della dipendenza fondamentalmente...si dipende dal perculato per affermare la propria esistenza. 

Una condizione poco invidiabile, non trovi?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> giriamola....
> 
> se è l'altro che chiede a te?


L'ho già scritto ieri.

Lo ripeto volentieri. Va benissimo, nessun problema

Io sono io. L'altro è l'altro

Perché non mi credi?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Perché vedi la trappola?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Non c'è trappola, SE tu hai cose x me... Vai a occhi chiusi

È quella la trappola, ma è roba TUA.

Tu hai "cose" x me???


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto ieri.Lo ripeto volentieri. Va benissimo, nessun problemaIo sono io. L'altro è l'altroPerché non mi credi?? :rotfl: :rotflerché vedi la trappola?? :rotfl: :rotfl:Non c'è trappola, SE tu hai cose x me...È quella la trappola, ma è roba TUA.Tu hai "cose" x me???


Ma non è che non si sia capito il tuo pensiero. E' che i "contenuti", di cui tu parli, hanno sempre oltre alla sostanza anche una forma. Tu non e' che puoi prescindere dalla forma. E lo sai. Ma la deleghi all'altro sempre. Così l'altro ha da pensare a due forme. La propria, e la tua.(Ps. Guarda che non è qui che troverai il buontempone a sfotterti. Altrove ho visto che è l'intera discussione, a essere sfottuta ).


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è che non si sia capito il tuo pensiero. E' che i "contenuti", di cui tu parli, hanno sempre oltre alla sostanza anche una forma. Tu non e' che puoi prescindere dalla forma. E lo sai. Ma la deleghi all'altro sempre. Così l'altro ha da pensare a due forme. La propria, e la tua.(Ps. Guarda che non è qui che troverai il buontempone a sfotterti. Altrove ho visto che è l'intera discussione, a essere sfottuta ).


No no no no ferma lì...

Ci sono contenitori e contenuti

Io posso CHIEDERE il contenitore, e do x scontato che vi sia il contenuto

"Voglio una borsa di Versace.. tanto tu mi ami no? Saranno 2 settimane che impazzisci x il mio regalo di compleanno giusto? Non dormi da 5 giorni con l'ansia di farmi felice giusto? - Bene amore mio, le tue pene sono finite! Puoi prendermi la borsa di Versace!!" :rotfl: :rotfl:

Tu fai così?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Beh.. auguri!! (Ma non x il compleanno :rotfl: )


----------



## brenin (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche quando si pensa di essere liberi, spontanei, si è condizionati.
> Sempre.In ogni contesto.


Non sempre.... in campo professionale/lavorativo può essere, se ci spostiamo sugli affetti/relazioni personali non penso proprio, a meno che si accetti il condizionamento in cambio di qualcosa, oppure non si voglia dare un taglio netto alla relazione ( ovviamente in base al condizionamento che si ritiene di subire ), e dato per scontato che il condizionamento non sia " tacito ".....


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sempre.... in campo professionale/lavorativo può essere, se ci spostiamo sugli affetti/relazioni personali non penso proprio, a meno che si accetti il condizionamento in cambio di qualcosa, oppure non si voglia dare un taglio netto alla relazione ( ovviamente in base al condizionamento che si ritiene di subire ), e dato per scontato che il condizionamento non sia " tacito ".....


Ogni relazione e' frutto di compromessi.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto ieri.
> 
> Lo ripeto volentieri. Va benissimo, nessun problema
> 
> ...


Ma no! 
Sto cercando di capire. 

Ecco perchè ho provato a girarla. 

Ma non mi sono spiegata bene, mi sa. 

Girandola, intendevo chiedere: 

se il fatto che tu chieda toglie pienezza di libertà all'altro ma più che altro toglie a te la possibilità di verificare la spontaneità dell'altro nei tuoi confronti; il fatto che sia l'altro a chiedere a te non mette te (e l'altro) nella condizione in cui non vuoi mettere l'altro (e te) chiedendo tu?


----------



## brenin (18 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ogni relazione e' frutto di compromessi.


Certo che si, però vedo un'enorme differenza tra compromesso e condizionamento..... il compromesso lo vedo come uno scambio reciproco, il condizionamento solo come qualcosa a " senso unico " .


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> giriamola....
> 
> se è l'altro che chiede a te?
> 
> ...


Si, trovo..  (sul perculare)

E poi a me non da fastidio.

Mi diverte vedere qualcuno che mangia con i miei scarti :rotfl:

Temo sia questo un grosso punto di stronzatggine (mia)

E il guaio è che con l'andare degli anni non si può che peggiorare :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sempre.... in campo professionale/lavorativo può essere, se ci spostiamo sugli affetti/relazioni personali non penso proprio, a meno che si accetti il condizionamento in cambio di qualcosa, oppure non si voglia dare un taglio netto alla relazione ( ovviamente in base al condizionamento che si ritiene di subire ), e dato per scontato che il condizionamento non sia " tacito ".....


Eppure proveniamo dai nostri condizionamenti storici, culturali, ambientali...e, ora come ora, più che assumerli come cosa propria e quindi "servirsene" io non vedo strada di "liberazione". Se per liberazione si intende assenza (di condizionamenti). A questi si aggiungono quelli che emergono, in ognuno, anche nell'interazione con l'altro. 

Se poi invece per liberazione non si intende assenza ma "contemplazione" del condizionamento e assunzione dello stesso al proprio servizio (non esserne schiavi, fondamentalmente) allora sì, penso si possa non essere condizionati. 

Ma di fondo il condizionamento è lì. Vederlo e assumerlo permette di non esserne schiavi, includerlo, invece di escluderlo o negarlo, permette di esercitare intenzione e volontà. (spontaneamente, intendendo spontaneamente come un percorso in fieri) 
Compresa la condivisione dei condizionamenti stessi. Che a quel punto però si trasformano in altro. Che a me, ora come ora, sembra esattamente esercizio di libertà.

Penso comunque che ognuno sia responsabile dei suoi propri condizionamenti e non di quelli dell'altro. 
Ognuno risponde per sè. 

Salvo stia facendo una intenzionale opera di manipolazione (più o meno concordata). 
Ma entriamo in un altro ambito a questo livello. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Sto cercando di capire.
> 
> Ecco perchè ho provato a girarla.
> ...


No.. Perché la mia sensibilità è diversa dall'altro.

E non assumo la mia sensibilità a modello di universale perfezione.

Se la sensibilità dell'altro si nutre diversamente dalla mia, io la rispetto.

Che non vuol dire rinunciare alla mia. Alle cose importanti x me.

(Ah sì? Mi hai chiesto la borsa? Bene! Allora io alla mia ora ti chiederò l'Iphone)


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Perché la mia sensibilità è diversa dall'altro.
> 
> E non assumo la mia sensibilità a modello di universale perfezione.
> 
> ...


Capito. 

Anche se poi il grassetto mi sembra in contraddizione. 

Alla fine, chiedi in risposta ad un chiedere?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no no no ferma lì...Ci sono contenitori e contenutiIo posso CHIEDERE il contenitore, e do x scontato che vi sia il contenuto"Voglio una borsa di Versace.. tanto tu mi ami no? Saranno 2 settimane che impazzisci x il mio regalo di compleanno giusto? Non dormi da 5 giorni con l'ansia di farmi felice giusto? - Bene amore mio, le tue pene sono finite! Puoi prendermi la borsa di Versace!!" :rotfl: :rotfl:Tu fai così?? :rotfl: :rotfl:Beh.. auguri!! (Ma non x il compleanno :rotfl: )


No. Stai portando il discorso su un terreno che non è il mio Lo preciso partendo dall'esempio della borsa. Se, durante una giornata di shopping  (che amiamo fare entrambi) ed una serie di acquisti fatti con reciproca soddisfazione, io adocchio la borsa e te la chiedo in regalo, ottenendola, abbiamo entrambi concluso in bellezza una giornata NON finalizzata all'acquisto di quella borsa, ma sicuramente resa ancora più bella da quell'acquisto. Ripeto: non ho mai parlato di liste della spesa


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Stai portando il discorso su un terreno che non è il mio Lo preciso partendo dall'esempio della borsa. Se, durante una giornata di shopping  (che amiamo fare entrambi) ed una serie di acquisti fatti con reciproca soddisfazione, io adocchio la borsa e te la chiedo in regalo, ottenendola, abbiamo entrambi concluso in bellezza una giornata NON finalizzata all'acquisto di quella borsa, ma sicuramente resa ancora più bella da quell'acquisto. Ripeto: non ho mai parlato di liste della spesa


Te sei te.

Ripeto per la 435653277° volta che a me va bene...:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Anche se poi il grassetto mi sembra in contraddizione.
> 
> Alla fine, chiedi in risposta ad un chiedere?



Eh no! Il grassetto è proprio quello che NON farei, perché rinuncerei alle "cose" x me.

Io non cambio "le mie cose" perché mi hai chiesto la borsa


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no! Il grassetto è proprio quello che NON farei, perché rinuncerei alle "cose" x me.
> 
> Io non cambio "cose" perché mi hai chiesto la borsa


(*Ah sì? Mi hai chiesto la borsa? Bene! Allora io alla mia ora ti chiederò l'Iphone)

*non l'ho mica capito allora il grassetto...tradurresti?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> (*Ah sì? Mi hai chiesto la borsa? Bene! Allora io alla mia ora ti chiederò l'Iphone)
> 
> *non l'ho mica capito allora il grassetto...tradurresti?


Mi unisco alla richiesta.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> (*Ah sì? Mi hai chiesto la borsa? Bene! Allora io alla mia ora ti chiederò l'Iphone)
> 
> *non l'ho mica capito allora il grassetto...tradurresti?





Cielo ha detto:


> Mi unisco alla richiesta.


Era la rappresentazione farlocca di me.

Che direi che NON chiedo, con mille motivazioni, che cadrebbero miseramente davanti a una borsa di Versace chiesta a me. (Oh cazzo, che sfrontata, ma ora vedrai quando è il mio compleanno che culo che gli concio, gli chiedo l'iPhone!!!)

Io continuerei come prima


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era la rappresentazione farlocca di me.
> 
> Che direi che NON chiedo, con mille motivazioni, che cadrebbero miseramente davanti a una borsa di Versace chiesta a me. (Oh cazzo, che sfrontata, ma ora vedrai quando è il mio compleanno che culo che gli concio, gli chiedo l'iPhone!!!)
> 
> Io continuerei come prima



Pensa che a me non era neppure venuto in mente che una richiesta potesse far nascere una contro-richiesta...

La mia domanda però era se tu, che pensi di limitare la libertà dell'altro chiedendo, come mai non ti senti limitato se a subire la richiesta sei tu. 

Quale è la differenza che ti mette in condizione di non sentirti limitato da un qualcosa che ritieni limitante?


----------



## brenin (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure proveniamo dai nostri condizionamenti storici, culturali, ambientali...e, ora come ora, più che assumerli come cosa propria e quindi "servirsene" io non vedo strada di "liberazione". Se per liberazione si intende assenza (di condizionamenti). A questi si aggiungono quelli che emergono, in ognuno, anche nell'interazione con l'altro.
> 
> Se poi invece per liberazione non si intende assenza ma "contemplazione" del condizionamento e assunzione dello stesso al proprio servizio (non esserne schiavi, fondamentalmente) allora sì, penso si possa non essere condizionati.
> 
> ...


Ciao !  

Mi hai fatto ricordare, con questo tuo post, il film " Luna di fiele " di R. Polanski ( a mio avviso perversamente stupendo )....  il film è la storia ( o cronistoria ) di una relazione amorosa; la prima parte mostra l'inconsapevolezza di due persone che si innamorano credendo di aver finalmente trovato l'amore che cercavano, poi - mano a mano che la loro relazione si approfondisce - ciascuno dei due scende sempre di più a compromessi e poi a condizionamenti, con la conseguenza finale di un profondo risentimento verso l'altro. Dapprima l'uno è despote dell'altro, ma poi le parti si rovesciano sino alla fine drammatica. 
Penso che la barriera tra compromesso o condizionamento sia estremamente labile, variabile da persona a persona,suscettibile ed influenzabile da una miriade di fattori esterni che delle volte nulla hanno a che fare con la vita o la relazione " di coppia ". E come distinguere condizionamento da manipolazione ( talvolta talmente strisciante che - per chi è emotivamente coinvolto - risulta difficile accorgersene ) ? confesso di avere un'atavica allergia per i condizionamenti.... mentre il compromesso lo paragono ad una coppia di alpinisti che affronta l'Eiger.... unità d'intenti, comune spirito di sacrificio, la disponibilità di sacrificare qualcosa di " nostro " per raggiungere la meta, sapendo ( o presupponendo )  che - a parti rovesciate -  l'altra persona farebbe la stessa identica cosa. 
Il condizionamento a cui tu ti riferisci, e che indubbiamente esiste, secondo me sarebbe probabilmente da considerarsi come uno dei tanti retaggi che ci portiamo " appresso " dalla nascita.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che a me non era neppure venuto in mente che una richiesta potesse far nascere una contro-richiesta...
> 
> La mia domanda però era se tu, che pensi di limitare la libertà dell'altro chiedendo, come mai non ti senti limitato se a subire la richiesta sei tu.
> 
> Quale è la differenza che ti mette in condizione di non sentirti limitato da un qualcosa che ritieni limitante?



Ma.. qui si gioca di dollari o di noccioline?? :rotfl:

Hai 42 domande nei miei precedenti post a cui rispondere.. e continui a chiedere?? :carneval:

Qui x "vedere" si paga, bambola.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Conosco il meccanismo...è anche mio. Anche se sto lavorando per scioglierlo...ci sono punti oscuri che fanno male a me in quel meccanismo. E mi tirano indietro su questioni in cui invece vorrei semplicemente lasciar scorrere.
> 
> Come mai in prima battuta gli dicesti che qualcuno ti aveva passato informazioni?
> 
> ...


Sai che ancora non mi so spiegare perché una volta scansato lui dal pc ,non mi misi a leggere la loro conversazione ma mi limitai a mandare un segnale inequivocabile a lei e chiusi ,o lasciai che lui chiudesse ,non ricordo bene.
Forse l'atterrimento paralizzante di lui e la voce  strozzata erano già una risposta troppo eloquente da digerire.
Fatico anche a capire come lui in seguito avesse potuto credere di averla scampata quando,in realtà aveva acceso per l'ennesima volta la miccia.Ma anche lei si è rivelata degna,due fulmini di guerra.
Evidentemente la relazione era in piena fase idilliaca e per entrambi di mollare l'osso non se ne parlava proprio.
L' annebbiamento gli è costato caro.
Non sai quanta verità che identifica anche me hai scritto nelle ultime tre righe.Purtroppo anche io sono così ,lo riuscire  a spegnere le emozioni dandomi modo di valutare anche i nanosecondi con freddezza fa si che nulla sfugga ed è tutto materiale che raccolgo che poi deve per forza passare al setaccio .Richiede tempi lunghi e lavoro estenuante che porta a risultati imprevedibili .Forse meglio l'impulsivo che reagisce violentemente ad un soffio ed in seguito solo a quel soffio deve trovare una collocazione.Questo mio modo mi rende spietata se l'analisi finale dicesse picche e il tutto si contrappone terribilmente con il carattere ansioso ,impaziente ed accomodante  che ho nella vita quotidiana ,una cosa che non sono mai riuscita a spiegarmi fin dalla prima volta in cui mi resi conto di questa "capacità " quando avevo meno di 20 anni.
Io sto ancora setacciando,ogni spunto mi fa prendere in mano una manciata di quella roba che poi tiro fuori quando l'altro meno se lo aspetta temendo questi momenti.Ma non posso essere altrimenti,non posso viaggiare senza sapere cosa mi porto appresso .Firse  sbaglio ma è giusto che ciò che mi è stato donato di dannoso faccia il suo lavoro ovvero male,non posso fare finta .Paradossalmente per me l'unica persona che si è dimostrata in grado di somministrarmi l'antidoto ,è lo stesso che di nascosto mi ha messo il veleno nella minestra.  Perché' l'unico che abbia sofferto forse di più perché si porta addosso la sofferenza del colpevole e anche quella della vittima.Sa quanto mi abbiano fatto male quelle ferite e le tratta con cura e delicatezza ,lasciando le sue aperte se è il caso.Nessun altro potrebbe capire fino in fondo se non noi due ,cause del nostro male.La cura in gesti,parole ,azioni e cambiamenti che ha messo in atto mi hanno stupita tanto,e ci riesce ancora oggi a distanza di anni. [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ,più di una volta hai posto l'accento sull'amore e la cura che traspare dai miei scritti.I più vedono un cane ed un padrone ,uno stare insieme per essere il dominante che la farà pagare a vita ,una scelta di convenienza o abitudine ,io vedo invece questo setacciare per non lasciare indietro nulla.Visto che io sento la mia  storia come la senti tu,mi riesci a spiegare cosa ti arriva per trarre queste tue conclusioni che vanno controcorrente rispetto all'opinione comune?
grazie


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Mi hai fatto ricordare, con questo tuo post, il film " Luna di fiele " di R. Polanski ( a mio avviso perversamente stupendo )....  il film è la storia ( o cronistoria ) di una relazione amorosa; la prima parte mostra l'inconsapevolezza di due persone che si innamorano credendo di aver finalmente trovato l'amore che cercavano, poi - mano a mano che la loro relazione si approfondisce - ciascuno dei due scende sempre di più a compromessi e poi a condizionamenti, con la conseguenza finale di un profondo risentimento verso l'altro. Dapprima l'uno è despote dell'altro, ma poi le parti si rovesciano sino alla fine drammatica.
> Penso che la barriera tra compromesso o condizionamento sia estremamente labile, variabile da persona a persona,suscettibile ed influenzabile da una miriade di fattori esterni che delle volte nulla hanno a che fare con la vita o la relazione " di coppia ". E come distinguere condizionamento da manipolazione ( talvolta talmente strisciante che - per chi è emotivamente coinvolto - risulta difficile accorgersene ) ? confesso di avere un'atavica allergia per i condizionamenti.... mentre il compromesso lo paragono ad una coppia di alpinisti che affronta l'Eiger.... unità d'intenti, comune spirito di sacrificio, la disponibilità di sacrificare qualcosa di " nostro " per raggiungere la meta, sapendo ( o presupponendo )  che - a parti rovesciate -  l'altra persona farebbe la stessa identica cosa.
> Il condizionamento a cui tu ti riferisci, e che indubbiamente esiste, secondo me sarebbe probabilmente da considerarsi come uno dei tanti retaggi che ci portiamo " appresso " dalla nascita.


La conosco quella storia. E' la risultante di una delle illusioni del potere. E della forza. Secondo me.
Guarderò il film...(grazie ) 

Io, e penso sia una risultante del mio vissuto, ho una sorta di allarme ai condizionamenti. 
E' stato uno dei motivi per cui di compromessi non volevo saperne niente. 
E mi rifugiavo in una illusoria sensazione di forza nell'isolamento. 
Non da molti anni ho imparato a governare l'allarme, a sciogliere...ricordo che quando scattava, io andavo in massima allerta...e finivo per usare il napalm per togliere un filo d'erba. 

Penso che sì, i condizionamenti siano retaggi, cose che non possono del tutto essere eliminate dalla valigia, ma si può a mio parere farne una cernita e comprenderli e scioglierli. Un tempo pensavo di potermene liberare, ri-presentarmi a me come una sorta di tela intoccata e da lì ricominciare. Bruciavo i ponti dietro di me, per tentare di arrivare lì. 
Il fuoco ha sempre esercitato un fascino estremo, anche per motivi come questo. 
Poi ho imparato che no...si può bruciare ogni cosa, ma sono lì. 
Salvo annullare se stessi. E non è una via interessante a mio parere. 

Quanto al compromesso che descrivi...sì. Penso che sia davvero una cosa di quel tipo lì...non ne so molto. 

Una cosa aggiungo, e per me è fondamentale, senza un Mio e un altro Mio, non può esistere un Nostro. 
Posso offrire e donare solo ciò che è Mio. 

E un compromesso è un dono reciproco. Per come la vedo io. E si compone di diversi passaggi, fra cui assumersi ciò che è proprio e poi condividerlo. Osare la condivisione. Senza questo passaggio non penso esista un compromesso. 
Senza questo passaggio, penso che si torni al film che citavi...in cui uno dei fulcri è il compromesso silente, per quanto posso immaginare...ossia quel compromesso che discende dalla non esposizione di sè.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. qui si gioca di dollari o di noccioline?? :rotfl:
> 
> Hai 42 domande nei miei precedenti post a cui rispondere.. e continui a chiedere?? :carneval:
> 
> Qui x "vedere" si paga, bambola.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Te lo dicevo che io chiedo tutto :carneval:

In realtà anche prima, mentre rispondevo, chiedevo...chiedevo offrendo...adesso chiedo per sapere


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Te lo dicevo che io chiedo tutto :carneval:
> 
> In realtà anche prima, mentre rispondevo, chiedevo...chiedevo offrendo...adesso chiedo per sapere


 Era una battuta, ovviamente.. 

Ma una risposta mi serve.. e non è una questione di forma.. 

Perché non mi credi?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che ancora non mi so spiegare perché una volta scansato lui dal pc ,non mi misi a leggere la loro conversazione ma mi limitai a mandare un segnale inequivocabile a lei e chiusi ,o lasciai che lui chiudesse ,non ricordo bene.
> Forse l'atterrimento paralizzante di lui e la voce  strozzata erano già una risposta troppo eloquente da digerire.
> Fatico anche a capire come lui in seguito avesse potuto credere di averla scampata quando,in realtà aveva acceso per l'ennesima volta la miccia.Ma anche lei si è rivelata degna,due fulmini di guerra.
> Evidentemente la relazione era in piena fase idilliaca e per entrambi di mollare l'osso non se ne parlava proprio.
> ...


Quando ti leggo, anche quando sei sarcastica nei suoi confronti, ci leggo dentro tenerezza. Uno sguardo amorevole che comprende (nel senso di collocare e anche includere) le sue debolezze e le sue mancanze. 

Se devo essere sincera non leggo dominanza invece...anzi. 
Nè da parte tua nè da parte sua. 
La dominanza non ha un'unica direzione, è sempre bidirezionale. Per sua essenza. 

E fra voi non leggo questo. 

Leggo semmai un affidamento di lui a te.E leggo di quanto a te da un lato piaccia e di quanto ti sia pesato, specialmente in passato. Perchè hai anche tu il desiderio di poterti abbandonare. 

Come ti dicevo in altri 3d...io sposterei il fuoco da lei a lui. 

A volte ho la sensazione che tu lo protegga. Che sì, sei dura fuori..ma dentro quella tenerezza che ti permette lo sguardo amorevole ti metta in condizione di trovare la via per "aggiustare". E per aggiustare intendo trovare la via per collocare lui. Come è. 

E la cura che vedo la vedo qui. 

E forse è una proiezione mia, può essere, col mio ex avevo uno sguardo molto simile al tuo...dentro di me promettevo fuoco e fiamme, ma poi, quando mi si svelava e mi si prostrava quasi schiacciato dallo svelamento stesso mi scioglievo...

Ed era una questione mia però. Io che mi ritenevo toccata da un dono, quello svelamento, che da qualche parte di me ritenevo, come dire, immenso. 

In realtà, siccome io faccio una gran fatica a svelarmi, quando lo fanno gli altri sopravvaluto la fatica che fanno. O la sottovaluto. Insomma...è un qualcosa che valuto in modo zoppicante. Forse anche perchè è un qualcosa che nel setaccio di cui parli (ce l'ho anche io...mi ci sono fustigata per anni e anni, in riferimento alla violenza) non ha spazio. 
Nel setaccio ci si passa tendenzialmente se stessi...l'altro è semmai uno spunto. Ma nel setaccio è con se stessi che si fanno i conti. Nel bene e nel male. 

Ecco...vedo cura e legame perchè vedo te che sei toccata profondamente dai suoi svelamenti, che maneggi con delicatezza, come fossero tesori preziosi. 

A volte mi vien da dirti di essere meno dura con te stessa...in fondo quello svelamento è un dono che lui ha deciso di farti. E se ha deciso di dare a te, è perchè anche lui lo ha trovato vantaggioso per tutta una serie di motivi. 

Ecco...se ci fosse dominanza, questo sguardo su di lui l'avresti. 

E invece non vedi il cane...vedi l'essere "debole", da proteggere e tenere.

Il "cane", di cui ti è stato fatto riferimento, è tutto fuorchè debole. Se è un cane.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era una battuta, ovviamente..
> 
> Ma una risposta mi serve.. e non è una questione di forma..
> 
> Perché non mi credi?


Ti credo. 
Non è minimamente in discussione il crederti o meno. 

Semmai credo che ci sia un qualche nodo lì dietro. 
Una zona di confort tua. 

E le zone di confort tendo a metterle sempre in discussione. 

Semplicemente continuare quel botta e risposta mi stava iniziando a sembrare improduttivo...come se dietro ci fosse un qualche desiderio di convincere di un qualcosa. 

E allora preferisco dirti che non capisco, chiedere spiegazioni e ascoltare. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti credo.
> Non è minimamente in discussione il crederti o meno.
> 
> Semmai credo che ci sia un qualche nodo lì dietro.
> ...


Ho capito.. 

Zona comfort non so...

Io peraltro ho avuto sempre persone generose, in quanto a cose materiali, per me. Non mi posso lamentare 

Ma sono veicoli, per me.
E il motore non mi interessa accenderlo a me

Io ho anche provato, andando con 2 prostitute, in passato, a "forzare" quei desideri materiali

Proprio x capire se dopo averli esauditi, ero .. boh.. appagato? Felice? 

E li paghi. E chiedi la confezione. Vuota. Da contratto

Quella confezione vuota a me non interessa.

Io non ho "bisogno" di scopare, ne ho "bisogno" di un pompino. 

Se tutti fossero come me, la prostituzione sparirebbe in 3 settimane dalla faccia della terra :rotfl::rotfl:

Per questo non "chiedo" .. e.. non è una finzione.

In questo senso, nel "donare" chiedendo come dici tu, in modo formale, rituale, io sono una persona completamente vuota.

Mi chiedevi dell'altra parte, mia moglie, nella fattispecie.

Ma lei è un'altra persona, è il fatto che sia mia moglie non la eleva a nulla di più del fatto che è un'altra persona.

In questa ottica, intendo.

Ha la sua sensibilità, che non è la mia, e non lo scopro oggi.

E.. quindi ha le sue regole affettive, che son diverse dalle mie.
E se x lei chiedere appaga cose in lei, bene per lei, e i miei SI o NO rappresentano cose in lei, chieda pure.



A me non da alcuna valenza ricevere dopo aver chiesto

SI o NO sempre scatole vuote sono, x me

Ricevo la confezione, ma il contenuto è volato via.

O forse, come dici tu, il contenuto va dato x scontato, a quel punto

Ma sui contenuti io non faccio sconti..


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alleggerendosi da termini pesanti, se tu lo dicessi, devi avere uno scopo.
> 
> Quale sarebbe lo scopo?
> 
> (È accettata anche la risposta "essere bravo e non tradire a mia volta, fingendo di non sapere")


Ripristinare la comunicazione sincera.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sempre.... in campo professionale/lavorativo può essere, se ci spostiamo sugli affetti/relazioni personali non penso proprio, a meno che si accetti il condizionamento in cambio di qualcosa, oppure non si voglia dare un taglio netto alla relazione ( ovviamente in base al condizionamento che si ritiene di subire ), e dato per scontato che il condizionamento non sia " tacito ".....


riesci veramente a essere Sempre spontaneo? Anche in campo affettivo, non posso credere che non ti sia mai capitato di essere condizionato, anche solo per non ferire l'altro. In un rapporto di coppia poi il condizionamento è ancor più semplice. Magari non sei tu quello che si modifica. Ma avviene.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito..
> 
> Zona comfort non so...
> 
> ...


Forse ho capito un qualcosina in più

Continui a far riferimento a "cose materiali" (che siano una borsa o un pompino, uguale)...

Uso l'esempio del sorriso. 

G. mi chiede un sorriso. Non mi sta chiedendo un sorriso. Non mi sta chiedendo di sorridergli. Non semplicemente. 

Non semplicemente perchè (ricordi il contesto in cui inserivo il gioco?) siamo in relazione. 

Quindi quel sorriso non è semplicemente il gesto del mostrare il volto in una espressione che esprime un qualcosa che lui ha già deciso a priori. 

Quel sorriso che chiede è in realtà un offrirmi il ricordo di tutta la storia dei miei sorrisi, un offrirmi, attraverso il suo ricordo che si carnifica nel mio, la sua presenza nella storia e un offrirmi la possibilità di scrivere ancora qualche parola di quella storia. 

Mi spiego? 

Lui chiede, ma non sta chiedendo di dare. Sta offrendo la sua visione, la sua presenza, il suo calore, la sua vicinanza. 

E lo stesso vale per me. Nelle risposte che do a lui e nelle richieste che faccio a lui. 

Il contenuto a quel punto lo stiamo creando insieme. Unendo i rispettivi contenuti. 

Io chiedo un abbraccio. Mica mi perdo, a questo punto a chiedermi se è un abbraccio vero o falso, se è condizionato dalla mia richiesta o chissà che altro. Io lo so che l'abbraccio è vero, perchè do per scontato il fatto che se mi abbraccia io sento quel che la mia offerta (sotto forma di richiesta) ha attivato anche in lui. 

E quello che attiva non è l'abbraccio e bon. 

E' la storia che abbiamo co-costruito che ci ha portati fino al momento in cui io chiedo (e offro) presenza. 
E contemporaneamente offro il gradino per creare ulteriormente insieme. 



Se poi penso alle sperimentazioni di pratiche sessuali, pratiche che non sono fine a se stesse ma che sono portali per altre dimensioni...senza parole, senza richieste, senza offerte, senza esplicitazione...sono praticamente impossibili. 
O comunque destinate a relegarsi in una ripetizione del conosciuto. 

Probabilmente un altro, che come me lo dipingi tu, è una sorta di vaso in cui incastrare i miei desideri non mi appaga a sufficienza. Sul lungo periodo. 
Io non cerco me nell'altro. Io cerco l'altro. Voglio vedere l'altro. Voglio i suoi NO. (che sono i suoi limiti) E voglio i suoi SI'. Che sono poi la sua disponibilità ad attraversare i limiti. Reciprocamente. 

Se l'altro tace parlo da sola. E io desidero incontrare l'altro. Invece. Apertamente e in campo aperto. 

E il semplice calore, vicinanza, non mi bastano. Soddisfano bisogni primari, per me. 
Ma io non ho semplicemente bisogni primari di attaccamento. 

Ovviamente faccio continuamente riferimento ad una relazione che ha una progettualità ed una intenzione di evoluzione. 

E non ad una relazione circoscritta.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> riesci veramente a essere Sempre spontaneo? Anche in campo affettivo, non posso credere che non ti sia mai capitato di essere condizionato, anche solo per non ferire l'altro. In un rapporto di coppia poi il condizionamento è ancor più semplice. Magari non sei tu quello che si modifica. Ma avviene.


Io però penso che la spontaneità sia un impegno. 

Prima di tutto con se stessi. E poi, di conseguenza, con l'altro. 

In particolare nei rapporti di coppia. 

Passata la fase di innamoramento, o ci si mette a costruire spontaneità, attraverso anche la condivisione, o non penso si possa co-costruire una relazione chiara. 

Ovviamente questo comporta più che guardare l'altro, un guardare se stessi. E fermarsi ogni volta che scatta per esempio l'impulso al non ferire. Che mette poi in condizione di fare passi indietro con se stessi che sul lungo periodo non possono che portare a muri e distanze. 

Non so...dopo l'esperienza col mio ex...prima di essere spontanea, mi ascolto. 

E ascoltandomi mi sono resa conto che tante reazioni che io ritenevo spontanee non sono altro che ripetizione di meccanismi più o meno antichi consolidati in me. 

Sono più spontanea ora che sono meno spontanea, per la verità. 

Intendendo per spontaneità l'uso della mia volontà nell'espressione di una me autentica. 

A prescindere dall'altro. L'altro viene dopo. 
E resta se cammina con me. 

Se così non fosse, camminerei sola in ogni caso...solo facendo finta di essere in due...e sarebbe un essere fondamentalmente schiava delle circostanze.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

*Però*

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ho ceduto anch'io... telefonatevi! :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ @_Skorpio_ ho ceduto anch'io... telefonatevi! :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

[video=youtube;AeoEtwV3dFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoEtwV3dFs[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse ho capito un qualcosina in più
> 
> Continui a far riferimento a "cose materiali" (che siano una borsa o un pompino, uguale)...
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi molto bene..
E ci sono molte più assonanze, con questo post 

Ma anche io "chiedo" un sorriso.
Nel senso di "quel che ci sta dietro al sorriso"

Ma non uso la forma verbale, tipo: me lo fai un sorriso?

La forma verbale la uso se ti chiedo il cacciavite mentre sto montando la cassettiera in camera
E ti ci tiro anche dei moccoli, se non me lo passi al volo :rotfl:

La forma verbale la uso per le cose MATERIALI

Se chiedo cose materiali.

Non confondo i piani, o per meglio dire, per me sarebbe confondere i piani, usare una modalità di richiesta verbale del tipo: mi passi il cacciavite? Me lo fai un sorriso, mi prendo il trapano? Me lo fai un pompino??

Sarebbero tutte richieste materiali

E se io adesso avessi voglia di ricevere un pompino, la richiesta sarebbe quella: qualcuna qui mi fa un pompino entro le 20? Viaggio nel raggio di 150 km!

Un sorriso (con quel che ci sta dietro, io non lo chiedo così..

Lo chiedo avvicinandomi.. sorridendoti.. prendendoti le mani, guardandoti....

Non con un "ehi.. su..mi fai un sorriso??"


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ho ceduto anch'io... telefonatevi! :mexican:


Si spera sia interessante x tutti..

Anche x risparmiare sui sonniferi, volendo :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti credo.
> Non è minimamente in discussione il crederti o meno.
> 
> Semmai credo che ci sia un qualche nodo lì dietro.
> ...


Tu hai descritto cosa vedo e sento qui ogni giorno pur essendo lontana fisicamente da qui,forse pur sembrando opposte siamo simili.
Delle leonesse massacrate dalla loro stessa forza,fino a che non si impara che anche la debolezza è potente.
Mio marito non mi aveva mai vista così schiantata ,vulnerabile ,debole e ferita a morte.
Per lui è stato terribile  vedermi così,il pilastro che si sgretolava  (non sono arcigna affatto,sono anche dolce e protettiva ma penso sempre che domani sia un altro giorno e tiro avanti la carretta sotto al sole o la pioggia con pazienza ),in questo caso mi sono schiantata,accovacciata a terra mentre  il mio avatar appariva come sempre per far stare tranquilli coloro che meritavano di starne fuori, ma lui sapeva cosa c'era dentro quell'avatar,gli è mancata la terra sotto i piedi ,fare i conti con la consapevolezza di esserne lui la causa so che lo ha devastato.
Il regalo più grande che potessi fargli era quello di non negargli  la possibilità di cercare di rimediare ,per lui e per me.
Lui di quel regalo ne ha avuto cura come fosse di cristallo,quel regalo ero io rotta e fragile che lasciandolo incredulo mi affidavo a lui .Si è sentito investito di una immensa responsabilità l'ha accettata e l'ha mantenuta anche nei momenti in cui ho fatto di tutto fargli  rompere il cristallo.Ero certa sarebbe scappato perché lui il timone non lo aveva mai voluto prendere al posto mio.
Entrambi abbiamo visto l'altro come mai si era mostrato ,io debole e lui con la sua debolezza messa in secondo piano ,tirando fuori tutta la forza di cui fosse capace.
Comunque grazie,a volte è frustrante leggere deduzioni che ci sono estranee,quando qualcuno sente ciò che senti tu è una carezza.Mi stavo convincendo di stare con lui per fargli inconsciamente del male mentre io credevo il contrario.


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

Scusate ma il quote da i numeri,avevo quotato la risposta di ipazia a me


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io però penso che la spontaneità sia un impegno.
> 
> Prima di tutto con se stessi. E poi, di conseguenza, con l'altro.
> 
> ...


 capisco quello che dici, io negli ultimi tempi spesso esordisco "non ti offendere....." e proseguo col mio pensiero o agire.
Questo proprio perché ho compreso che essere me stessa implica impegno sia nel mio agire sia nel ricevere il mio Da parte dell'altro.
Mi viene spesso detto dici "scusa" poi spari quel che pensi o fai quel che vuoi..
Soprattutto cerco di stare bene io. Non è egoismo e piacere di stare con me stessa. Alcune volte, proprio perché non sono sola, mi adeguo ma molto meno rispetto a prima.
Qualche piccolo risultato positivo sta venendo fuori. Ma dal mio punto di vista, non sono certa da parte degli altri


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;AeoEtwV3dFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoEtwV3dFs[/video]


sei sadica!!!

drupi...:sonar::sonar:

:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ho ceduto anch'io... telefonatevi! :mexican:


mi stanno prendendo per pazza in spiaggia, sono scoppiata a ridere:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi stanno prendendo per pazza in spiaggia, sono scoppiata a ridere:rotfl:


attenta che ti bruci :up:


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu hai descritto cosa vedo e sento qui ogni giorno pur essendo lontana fisicamente da qui,forse pur sembrando opposte siamo simili.
> Delle leonesse massacrate dalla loro stessa forza,fino a che non si impara che anche la debolezza è potente.
> Mio marito non mi aveva mai vista così schiantata ,vulnerabile ,debole e ferita a morte.
> Per lui è stato terribile  vedermi così,il pilastro che si sgretolava  (non sono arcigna affatto,sono anche dolce e protettiva ma penso sempre che domani sia un altro giorno e tiro avanti la carretta sotto al sole o la pioggia con pazienza ),in questo caso mi sono schiantata,accovacciata a terra mentre  il mio avatar appariva come sempre per far stare tranquilli coloro che meritavano di starne fuori, ma lui sapeva cosa c'era dentro quell'avatar,gli è mancata la terra sotto i piedi ,fare i conti con la consapevolezza di esserne lui la causa so che lo ha devastato.
> ...


Io credo che, al netto di tutta la vostra storia, il grassetto sia un fulcro importante, per te. 

E lo riconosco...divoratrice e divorata...è uno dei paradossi delle leonesse, e io mi ci dibatto spesso in quel paradosso (per la gioia di G. ) 

Se posso permettermi...elimina lei dalle valutazioni. 

E' un fantasma ingombrante...

So che non è un paragone calzante...eppure mi scatta, a volte...io ho iniziato a liberarmi dal carico della violenza (che era poi essermi trovata contro la mia volontà a recitare la parte di vittima) quando ho smesso di vedere a lui nella violenza (e per me non era un individuo...avevo fatto una sorta di scambio fra me e lui nella mia testa, effetti del setaccio mal usato) e ho iniziato a guardare me. 
E ad uscire dall'idea che potessi essere raccolta in semplici dicotomie (forte/debole; potente/impotente; vittima/carnefice, etc etc )

La conseguenza è stata iniziare a considerarmi Donna, nelle infinite sfaccettature che mi compongono come Femmina. 
In primis come Colei a cui fare doni non solo è cosa scontata, ma dovuta. 
E non perchè li attendo e se non me li si fa mi arrabbio.

Ma perchè è quello che sono. E quello di cui ho bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu hai descritto cosa vedo e sento qui ogni giorno pur essendo lontana fisicamente da qui,forse pur sembrando opposte siamo simili.
> Delle leonesse massacrate dalla loro stessa forza,fino a che non si impara che anche la debolezza è potente.
> Mio marito non mi aveva mai vista così schiantata ,vulnerabile ,debole e ferita a morte.
> Per lui è stato terribile  vedermi così,il pilastro che si sgretolava  (non sono arcigna affatto,sono anche dolce e protettiva ma penso sempre che domani sia un altro giorno e tiro avanti la carretta sotto al sole o la pioggia con pazienza ),in questo caso mi sono schiantata,accovacciata a terra mentre  il mio avatar appariva come sempre per far stare tranquilli coloro che meritavano di starne fuori, ma lui sapeva cosa c'era dentro quell'avatar,gli è mancata la terra sotto i piedi ,fare i conti con la consapevolezza di esserne lui la causa so che lo ha devastato.
> ...


A me era chiaro che fosse il contrario
Per questo non me lo spiego 
E soprattutto, e questa è la mia sensazione quindi può essere sbagliata, mi sembra che non faccia il tuo di bene


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capisco quello che dici, io negli ultimi tempi spesso esordisco "non ti offendere....." e proseguo col mio pensiero o agire.
> Questo proprio perché ho compreso che essere me stessa implica impegno sia nel mio agire sia nel ricevere il mio Da parte dell'altro.
> Mi viene spesso detto dici "scusa" poi spari quel che pensi o fai quel che vuoi..
> Soprattutto cerco di stare bene io. Non è egoismo e piacere di stare con me stessa. Alcune volte, proprio perché non sono sola, mi adeguo ma molto meno rispetto a prima.
> Qualche piccolo risultato positivo sta venendo fuori. Ma dal mio punto di vista, non sono certa da parte degli altri


Ma se si offendono...la tua intenzione è offendere? 

Essere te è una offesa? 

Trovo più offensivo avere a che fare con qualcuno che compiace per i più disparati motivi, che avere a che fare con qualcuno che, a costo di essere anche offensivo, non lesina nella chiarezza. 

Che poi non sempre la chiarezza sia piacevole...beh...è una esperienza comune a tutto il genere umano, secondo me 

E se per te è importante chiedere scusa prima...beh, fallo. Ma non è dovuto. Se non per te stessa. 

Se poi suoi tuoi comportamenti c'è da ridire, non penso ci siano problemi. 
Ma penso ci sia una gran differenza fra una critica offerta con l'intenzione di dare spunti di riflessione e una critica lanciata sul tavolo che implica una richiesta di cambiamento. 

E penso che quella differenza sia una delle direttrici riguardo il decidere chi tenere vicino e chi no.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi stanno prendendo per pazza in spiaggia, sono scoppiata a ridere:rotfl:


Succede :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi molto bene..
> E ci sono molte più assonanze, con questo post
> 
> Ma anche io "chiedo" un sorriso.
> ...


Ma sei rigido eh!!!!!

Non è che le parole trasformano l'immateriale in materiale...non sei mica un mago o un sacerdote degli antichi misteri 

I gesti sono solo un codice. Paro paro ai segni fonetici. 
Non c'è differenza. 

Sono solo codici. 

Il grassetto è un chiedere...non è che se lo fai in silenzio non chiedi. 

Chiedi in un altro codice. 

Eliminando le parole, però, secondo me, togli ricchezza. 

Come lo scritto senza il non verbale e il paraverbale toglie almeno l'80% di comunicazione qui sul forum.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sei rigido eh!!!!!
> 
> Non è che le parole trasformano l'immateriale in materiale...non sei mica un mago o un sacerdote degli antichi misteri
> 
> ...


oh l'ho detto due capitoli fa che è stile neonato!
Non c'è neanche niente di male, secondo me. Ognuno usa il canale e il codice comunicativo che preferisce.


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che, al netto di tutta la vostra storia, il grassetto sia un fulcro importante, per te.
> 
> E lo riconosco...divoratrice e divorata...è uno dei paradossi delle leonesse, e io mi ci dibatto spesso in quel paradosso (per la gioia di G. )
> 
> ...


heemmm....dov'è il grassetto ?:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2017)

Mica nessuno con il dono della sintesi è in grado di riepilogare il discorso tra Scorpio è Ipazia? Collegandosi una volta al giorno da cellulare uno si perde i pezzi...
Grazie anticipatamente alle anime pie


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> attenta che ti bruci :up:


no no non c'è pericolo. Sono già nera!!!


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> heemmm....dov'è il grassetto ?:carneval:


Usti...appena torno a pc modifico. 

Questo forum maledetto in questi giorni, per quanto io gli dica di ricordarmi, mi dimentica 

Cosi scrivo, provo a inviare e mi dice che devo riloggare. E io torno indietro, copio quel che ho scritto mi riloggo e invio... 

Mi è scappato il grassetto. Uff. 

Comunque era dove dicevi che avevi il timore scappasse una volta che ti sei mostrata a lui


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

*@mistral*



mistral ha detto:


> Tu hai descritto cosa vedo e sento qui ogni giorno pur essendo lontana fisicamente da qui,forse pur sembrando opposte siamo simili.
> Delle leonesse massacrate dalla loro stessa forza,fino a che non si impara che anche la debolezza è potente.
> Mio marito non mi aveva mai vista così schiantata ,vulnerabile ,debole e ferita a morte.
> Per lui è stato terribile  vedermi così,il pilastro che si sgretolava  (non sono arcigna affatto,sono anche dolce e protettiva ma penso sempre che domani sia un altro giorno e tiro avanti la carretta sotto al sole o la pioggia con pazienza ),in questo caso mi sono schiantata,accovacciata a terra mentre  il mio avatar appariva come sempre per far stare tranquilli coloro che meritavano di starne fuori, ma lui sapeva cosa c'era dentro quell'avatar,gli è mancata la terra sotto i piedi ,fare i conti con la consapevolezza di esserne lui la causa so che lo ha devastato.
> ...



fatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se si offendono...la tua intenzione è offendere?
> 
> Essere te è una offesa?
> 
> ...


assolutamente no, non è mi intenzione offendere. So che alcune cose possono essere prese male dal mio interlocutore.
T faccio un esempio, capita che i miei figli mi dicano che avrei fatto meglio a non parlare. Certe cose è meglio non dirle. Invece Ora per me qualcosa è cambiato.
L'essere me stessa può risultare ingombrante. 
Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che prima, subivo,mi facevo condizionare. Ecco che cambiando la mia modalità. Chi mi sta vicino si sente a disagio,condizionato a sua volta.
Certo in alcuni contesti, soccombo.


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me era chiaro che fosse il contrario
> Per questo non me lo spiego
> E soprattutto, e questa è la mia sensazione quindi può essere sbagliata, mi sembra che non faccia il tuo di bene


Ma no,è il suo tradimento che non mi ha fatto del bene ma non ne ha fatto nemmeno a lui,anzi.
Da questo punto di vista siamo alla pari.Restava da capire se cercare di rialzarsi insieme o per conto nostro.Lui chiedeva di restare ma non per forza subito ,accettava anche di andare pur di  poter tornare .Non gliel'ho permesso.Se se ne andava sarebbe stato per sempre e non solo fino a quando il peggio fosse passato .Doveva stare lì e guardare tutto,basta scappare.Si doveva accollare tutte le conseguenze.A lui la scelta.
Visto che solo io potevo capire cosa stesse passando lui e solo lui sapeva cosa passassi io,la via più breve è stata quella di tenderci la mano.Mano che a volte dava schiaffi altre carezze ma era lì.
Farfalla....abbiamo passato la vita insieme,da quando abbiamo lasciato la mano di mamma e papà ci siamo presi la nostra ,non abbiamo più ricordi che non contengano l'altro.Abbiamo fatto tutto insieme tranne che il sesso la prima volta .Vista l'intensità del nostro vissuto,una botta simile poteva sortire due effetti ,o la rottura definitiva proprio in virtù della nostra storia che non poteva contenere una cosa simile o ,sempre in virtù del vissuto e di tutto il bello in esso contenuto ,non poteva non valere un tentativo prima di essere cancellato tutto con un colpo di spugna.Entrambe le possibilità prevedono un percorso molto doloroso.La prima per raggiungere l'indifferenza che mette al riparo dalla sofferenza,la seconda per ritrovarci  noi ed epurarci da ciò che era stato messo in mezzo che ci ha separati e resi nemici.E in mezzo non c'era solo l'altra ma anche l'altra me che doveva convincersi che lui potesse essere ciò che non era stato.
Il percorso di chi ha scelto di lasciare lo si può leggere qui quanto doloroso e lungo sia stato,non vedo perché la scelta di provarci dovrebbe essere più breve e meno dolorosa ,della serie cancelliamo tutto e ripartiamo allegramente.Magari....


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica nessuno con il dono della sintesi è in grado di riepilogare il discorso tra Scorpio è Ipazia? Collegandosi una volta al giorno da cellulare uno si perde i pezzi...
> Grazie anticipatamente alle anime pie


Il dono della sintesi non è fra i miei doni...ma prendo spunto e mi ci alleno. 

Skorpio dice che lui non chiede (si era partiti dal chiedere un pompino), io gli ho chiesto se non pensasse che chiedere, a volte e nel contesto di una relazione di familiarità, intimità consolidate, potesse essere un offrire. 

A lui sembra di togliere pienezza di libertà all'altro, facendo richieste (che sia un pompino, una mail di auguri o quel che si vuole) a me sembra che chiedere possa essere l'opportunità di aggiungere condivisione, comprensione e chiarezza. 

Ed infine il discorso della spontaneità...che per lui è l'offerta senza nessun tipo di sollecitazione e per me è invece l'indipendenza interna di ognuno di esercitare libertà dei SI' e dei NO: In particolare i NO.
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], correggimi nel caso 

Comunque mi pare ci sia tutto. 

Conclusione non c'è stata. 
Ci siam divertiti a chiacchierare e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ci ha pure detto di telefonarci che la stavamo facendo lunga :carneval:


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> fatto.


Grazie


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sei rigido eh!!!!!
> 
> Non è che le parole trasformano l'immateriale in materiale...non sei mica un mago o un sacerdote degli antichi misteri
> 
> ...



Ma veramente son 2 giorni che dico che anche il mio è un chiedere.. e anche oneroso... Ma evidentemente non sono "letto"

Chiedere e offrire.. come tutto, in fin dei conti.

Non esiste un solo offrire e un solo chiedere.

Secondo te tolgo ricchezza?.. 

No, secondo me tolgo l'equivoco tra ciò che chiedo di materiale (che non mi interessa) e ciò che chiedo di immateriale (che mi interessa)

Anche perché se invece del sorriso mi dai un abbraccio o ti metti a piangere, per me VA BENE LO STESSO.

Anzi. Poiché hai da offrirmi lacrime o abbraccio, è la tua libertà di offrire (materiale) che esce libera, e non "il sorriso" che ti avrei eventualmente chiesto a viva voce

Quindi non tolgo alcuna ricchezza.anzi.
Valorizzo la tua libera espressione di ciò che ti chiedo

A me sembra facile facile come concetto

Roba da fanciulli di terza elementare, insomma.. (ciao  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] :rotfl: )


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> assolutamente no, non è mi intenzione offendere. So che alcune cose possono essere prese male dal mio interlocutore.
> T faccio un esempio, capita che i miei figli mi dicano che avrei fatto meglio a non parlare. Certe cose è meglio non dirle. Invece Ora per me qualcosa è cambiato.
> L'essere me stessa può risultare ingombrante.
> Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che prima, subivo,mi facevo condizionare. Ecco che cambiando la mia modalità. Chi mi sta vicino si sente a disagio,condizionato a sua volta.
> Certo in alcuni contesti, soccombo.


Mi pare che sia una sorta di "emersione" quella che stai attraversando...o immersione, a seconda da come la si guardi 

Credo che un punto sia che quando cambia un elemento del sistema, tutto il sistema, volente o nolente cambia. Più o meno poco conta. Cambia. 

E i sistemi, in particolare quelli umani, non amano il cambiamento. Restano volentieri radicati nelle abitudini e in ciò che conoscono. Anche quando è svantaggioso. Dall'esterno. 
Dall'interno del sistema resta comunque più vantaggioso il preservarsi dal cambiamento. 

Un esempio evidente è la dinamica nelle famiglie di tossici e schizofrenici. Che tendono a mantenere l'elemento tossico o schizofrenico nel suo stato poichè il suo cambiamento significherebbe un significativo cambiamento nell'assetto di tutto il sistema famiglia. 

Io penso che se qualcuno si sente offeso, lo può semplicemente dire. 

Poi, io di mio, distinguo fra chi si sente offeso e siccome non sa tollerare che l'essere dell'altro (cosa ben diversa dall'offesa intenzionale e diretta) lo offende per una qualche sua attivazione interna chiede a quell'altro di essere nel modo che meno turba il suo equilibrio. (condizionamento e affini, fino alla manipolazione) e fra chi invece dice e condivide una critica, ma senza attese di sorta perchè è abbastanza autosufficiente da poter decidere come regolarsi con quell'altro che nel suo essere lo offende. 

Io scelgo i secondi. I primi sono instabili e inaffidabili secondo me. 

Ma perchè i tuoi figli ti dicono cosa dire? 
Cosa li mette in difficoltà in questa nuova te?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma veramente son 2 giorni che dico che anche il mio è un chiedere.. e anche oneroso... Ma evidentemente non sono "letto"
> 
> Chiedere e offrire.. come tutto, in fin dei conti.
> 
> ...


Mi rifaccio al tuo post precedente...

quale è la differenza fra 

"mi fai un sorriso?"

e 

Lo chiedo avvicinandomi.. sorridendoti.. prendendoti le mani, guardandoti....
Non con un "ehi.. su..mi fai un sorriso??"

Tu in questi due giorni hai sostenuto che non chiedi. 
Che aspetti l'iniziativa, libera da ogni condizionamento da parte tua. 

In realtà chiedi. E anche condizioni. 
Ma usando un codice gestuale anzichè un codice fonetico. 

E non capisco neanche perchè, secondo quale processo, leghi il materiale alle parole e l'immateriale ai gesti. 
Questa proprio mi resta oscura.

EDIT: fra l'altro, ci sono interessanti studi sui neuroni a specchio e sugli effetti che un volto sorridente scatena, il più delle volte, in chi guarda il volto sorridente. 
tieni pure presente che ci sono altrettanti studi molto interessanti, pnl, che trattano esattamente di come condizionare e manipolare attraverso il codice gestuale l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il dono della sintesi non è fra i miei doni...ma prendo spunto e mi ci alleno.
> 
> Skorpio dice che lui non chiede (si era partiti dal chiedere un pompino), io gli ho chiesto se non pensasse che chiedere, a volte e nel contesto di una relazione di familiarità, intimità consolidate, potesse essere un offrire.
> 
> ...


Confermo! 

E CHIEDO un break... Sono un po' stanchino :rotfl: (cit. Forrest Gump)


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo!
> 
> E CHIEDO un break... Sono un po' stanchino :rotfl: (cit. Forrest Gump)


usti...sono riuscita ad essere sintetica :rock:apa:

yeah!! :carneval:

devo andare pure io....


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi rifaccio al tuo post precedente...
> 
> quale è la differenza fra
> 
> ...


Il sorriso è un veicolo di ciò che chiedo

Lo hai detto anche tu, eravamo d'accordo oggi.

"In realtà non chiede un sorriso, ma......"

A me il VEICOLO non interessa. Ma quello che sta dentro

E non ho alcun motivo x chiedere a viva voce un VEICOLO che non mi interessa

Non voglio scatole vuote, e ne vedo girare tante, spacciate x piene.. 

Chi è interessato ANCHE al veicolo lo può chiedere.

Ma se poi talvolta arrivasse vuoto, non c'è da stupirsi

A viva voce si è chiesta la confezione. E quella si è avuto


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo! E CHIEDO un break... Sono un po' stanchino :rotfl: (cit. Forrest Gump)


Prossima volta te ne guarderai bene prima di domandare meravigliato da quando in qua si chiede un pompino


----------



## mistral (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


>


Comunque c'è qualcosa che ancora mi impedisce di lasciar scorrere via l'altra e vorrei tanto capire cosa sia per agire.
Ho qualcosa di viscerale ,un conto aperto ,forse per il giochetto vigliacco che ha fatto con me al quale  non riesco a passarci sopra per il quale non l'ho affrontata dando retta alla richiesta di mio marito di cancellarla .
Forse stupidamente ce l'ho anche con lei per ciò che ha detto a lui e di lui.Dopo la scoperta si è presa un ruolo che doveva essere solo mio,solo io potevo insultarlo ,sfogarmi contro di lui,magari inveire.Invece mi sono trovata a trattenermi perché c'erano da parare i suoi colpi bassi e lui era piegato  a terra.
Mi fa incazzare  che sia stata così abile  ,che sia riuscita a fargli apparire così "normale "ciò che lui stesso aveva sempre avuto difficoltà ad accettare.
Forse in lei rivedo quell'amica che mi convinse a salire su una giostra terribile.Sapevo che quelle giostre non fanno per me che vomito anche sul pedalò .Ad ogni mio dubbio seguiva una rassicurazione ,ad ogni perplessità uno sguardo da navigata che trova infantile chi non aveva il coraggio.Su quella giostra ci salii,dopo due minuti urlai talmente forte che nonostante la musica a millemila  decibel del luna park mi sentirono ,fermarono la giostra e mi fecero scendere.Da quel giorno nessuno mi ha più convinta a fare qualcosa per dimostrare niente a nessuno.Senuna cosa mi fa paura la dico e chissenefrega cosa pensano gli altri.Magari se vado in analisi scopro che il nodo è proprio  quella stronza   che mi fece "vedere "come fantastica una giostra non desideravo provare  prima e tantomeno dopo.:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prossima volta te ne guarderai bene prima di domandare meravigliato da quando in qua si chiede un pompino


No no confermo!!

Non un passo indietro :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (18 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica nessuno con il dono della sintesi è in grado di riepilogare il discorso tra Scorpio è Ipazia? Collegandosi una volta al giorno da cellulare uno si perde i pezzi...
> Grazie anticipatamente alle anime pie


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi pare che sia una sorta di "emersione" quella che stai attraversando...o immersione, a seconda da come la si guardi
> 
> Credo che un punto sia che quando cambia un elemento del sistema, tutto il sistema, volente o nolente cambia. Più o meno poco conta. Cambia.
> 
> ...


Questo è vero anche per le coppie.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo!
> 
> E CHIEDO un break... Sono un po' stanchino :rotfl: (cit. Forrest Gump)





ipazia ha detto:


> usti...sono riuscita ad essere sintetica :rock:apa:
> 
> yeah!! :carneval:
> 
> devo andare pure io....


:rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> assolutamente no, non è mi intenzione offendere. So che alcune cose possono essere prese male dal mio interlocutore.
> T faccio un esempio, capita che *i miei figli mi dicano che avrei fatto meglio a non parlare*. Certe cose è meglio non dirle. Invece Ora per me qualcosa è cambiato.
> L'essere me stessa può risultare ingombrante.
> Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che prima, subivo,mi facevo condizionare. Ecco che cambiando la mia modalità. Chi mi sta vicino si sente a disagio,condizionato a sua volta.
> Certo in alcuni contesti, soccombo.


È una fase dei figli, quando hanno bisogno di umanizzare i genitori Divinità  tuttologhe di quando erano bambini.
Non sei tu inopportuna, sono loro che si sentono a disagio comprendendo che la tua sincerità da un lato ti mostra impudicamente e ne sono gelosi, da un altro lato ti rende proprio per quello vulnerabile dalla aggressività del mondo, che è anche loro.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

http://nuovoeutile.it/saper-chiedere-come-si-fa/


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @<i><a href="http://www.tradimento.net/member.php?u=6586" target="_blank">Skorpio</a></i> @<i><a href="http://www.tradimento.net/member.php?u=5159" target="_blank">ipazia</a></i>
> 
> http://nuovoeutile.it/saper-chiedere-come-si-fa/


:carneval:   

[video=youtube;SEKgx4sKXkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEKgx4sKXkw[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il dono della sintesi non è fra i miei doni...ma prendo spunto e mi ci alleno.
> 
> Skorpio dice che lui non chiede (si era partiti dal chiedere un pompino), io gli ho chiesto se non pensasse che chiedere, a volte e nel contesto di una relazione di familiarità, intimità consolidate, potesse essere un offrire.
> 
> ...


Ed esattamente come fa un discorso di questo genere di avere una conclusione? Le scelte che abbiamo fatto in passato ci condizionano. C'è un'età della Formazione pure a letto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2017)

Comunque grazie, ricostruendo non ci sarei mai arrivato :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> [video=youtube;SEKgx4sKXkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEKgx4sKXkw[/video]


:rofl:


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il dono della sintesi non è fra i miei doni...ma prendo spunto e mi ci alleno.   Skorpio dice che lui non chiede (si era partiti dal chiedere un pompino), io gli ho chiesto se non pensasse che chiedere, a volte e nel contesto di una relazione di familiarità, intimità consolidate, potesse essere un offrire.   A lui sembra di togliere pienezza di libertà all'altro, facendo richieste (che sia un pompino, una mail di auguri o quel che si vuole) a me sembra che chiedere possa essere l'opportunità di aggiungere condivisione, comprensione e chiarezza.   Ed infine il discorso della spontaneità...che per lui è l'offerta senza nessun tipo di sollecitazione e per me è invece l'indipendenza interna di ognuno di esercitare libertà dei SI' e dei NO: In particolare i NO.  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], correggimi nel caso   Comunque mi pare ci sia tutto.   Conclusione non c'è stata.  Ci siam divertiti a chiacchierare e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ci ha pure detto di telefonarci che la stavamo facendo lunga :carneval:


  Ciao,io dico che sarebbe bene rendersi conto che anche una offerta spontanea è in fondo una richiesta. Qualsiasi rapporto che noi abbiamo col prossimo è una richiesta ed una offerta continua. A prescindere dai modi e dalle regole imposte o meno. Ciao.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,io dico che sarebbe bene rendersi conto che anche una offerta spontanea è in fondo una richiesta. Qualsiasi rapporto che noi abbiamo col prossimo è una richiesta ed una offerta continua. A prescindere dai modi e dalle regole imposte o meno. Ciao.


Eh sì!! 

Uscire dalla "forma" (hai chiesto? Non hai chiesto? Ma dovresti chiedere, ma perché non chiedi?) x entrare nella "sostanza"

E sono 2 giorni che ci picchio come un fabbro su quella offerta "spontanea"

E la voglio "vedere" quella offerta spontanea...

Perché se NON mi arrivasse, quella "offerta spontanea" .. vuol dire che tu, a certi livelli, non ha più molto da "chiedermi"..

A volte si preferisce non arrivare a "vedere"....

Meglio anticipare chiedendo...

Non si sa mai...


----------



## mistral (19 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì!!
> 
> Uscire dalla "forma" (hai chiesto? Non hai chiesto? Ma dovresti chiedere, ma perché non chiedi?) x entrare nella "sostanza"
> 
> ...


Ok Skorpio,visto che questo discorso sul pompino è partito per colpa mia ,quando ci incontreremo ti farò un pompino così,all'improvviso senza   che tu me lo chieda .
Mi raccomando però ,fatti riconoscere ,non vorrei approfittare di qualche altro sventurato


----------



## trilobita (19 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok Skorpio,visto che questo discorso sul pompino è partito per colpa mia ,quando ci incontreremo ti farò un pompino così,all'improvviso senza   che tu me lo chieda .
> Mi raccomando però ,fatti riconoscere ,non vorrei approfittare di qualche altro sventurato


È semplice,non puoi sbagliare con qualcun altro.
Alto 1.80,capelli cortissimi brizzolato,sui 53 anni,spiccato accento veneziano...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok Skorpio,visto che questo discorso sul pompino è partito per colpa mia ,quando ci incontreremo ti farò un pompino così,all'improvviso senza   che tu me lo chieda .
> Mi raccomando però ,fatti riconoscere ,non vorrei approfittare di qualche altro sventurato



Fantastico :mexican:

E siccome sono un ragazzo vispo e attento alla tua persona, non ho nessun bisogno di CHIEDERTI se x questo pompino devo portare o meno il preservativo...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> È semplice,non puoi sbagliare con qualcun altro.
> Alto 1.80,capelli cortissimi brizzolato,sui 53 anni,spiccato accento veneziano...


Come depistatore non sei proprio il massimo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fantastico :mexican:
> 
> E siccome sono un ragazzo vispo e attento alla tua persona, non ho nessun bisogno di CHIEDERTI se x questo pompino devo portare o meno il preservativo...


Ahahahahahah


----------



## trilobita (19 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come depistatore non sei proprio il massimo


Troppo palese,dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fantastico :mexican:
> 
> E siccome sono un ragazzo vispo e attento alla tua persona, non ho nessun bisogno di CHIEDERTI se x questo pompino devo portare o meno il preservativo...


finalmente arrivata da [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] questa offerta spontanea!!!
Dopo 2 giorni di martellamento, non saprei se è proprio spontanea.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> finalmente arrivata da [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] questa offerta spontanea!!!
> Dopo 2 giorni di martellamento, non saprei se è proprio spontanea.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> È semplice,non puoi sbagliare con qualcun altro.
> Alto 1.80,capelli cortissimi brizzolato,sui 53 anni,spiccato accento veneziano...


ah madonna!!! l'uomo che fa per me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Troppo palese,dici?


No secondo me ti ha fregato l'aver accento veneziano che su [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] non era credibile


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> finalmente arrivata da [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] questa offerta spontanea!!!
> Dopo 2 giorni di martellamento, non saprei se è proprio spontanea.


:rotfl: :rotfl: ma saper chiedere è un'arte.. lo ha postato ieri   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].. :carneval:

E anche SAPERE bene COSA si chiede mentre si apre la bocca, che è molto meno scontato di quanto sembri..

Che di gente in giro che chiede prugne sognando (senza saperlo) le pesche ce ne è parecchia.. :carneval:

Non troppo tempo fa una utente entrò qui, e CHIESE ché fine aveva fatto una certa utente che non scriveva da un po', e della quale aveva tutti i contatti privati possibili e immaginabili.

Una terza utente le fece banalmente notare che semmai era lei che poteva informarci noi circa la fine di questa utente, poiché aveva tutti i contatti possibili e immaginabili. :carneval: 

Secondo me questa utente, a distanza di mesi,  è ancora lì che si gratta il capo a capire cosa voleva realmente CHIEDERE  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (19 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah madonna!!! l'uomo che fa per me


Daiii,l'accento veneziano lo sanno fingere tutti.
In quei momenti,Ovidio,invece del classico "Oddio,vengo!!"gli insegni a dire" 'Stregaxa,a s'ciopo!!"


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Daiii,l'accento veneziano lo sanno fingere tutti.
> In quei momenti,Ovidio,invece del classico "Oddio,vengo!!"gli insegni a dire" 'Stregaxa,a s'ciopo!!"


ostregheta !!!


----------



## trilobita (19 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ostregheta !!!


Caspita!Potresti già recitare Goldoni...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caspita!Potresti già recitare Goldoni...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: ma saper chiedere è un'arte.. lo ha postato ieri   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].. :carneval:
> 
> E anche SAPERE bene COSA si chiede mentre si apre la bocca, che è molto meno scontato di quanto sembri..
> 
> ...


io non chiedo:mexican:


----------



## mistral (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fantastico :mexican:
> 
> E siccome sono un ragazzo vispo e attento alla tua persona, non ho nessun bisogno di CHIEDERTI se x questo pompino devo portare o meno il preservativo...


Visto che io farò quello che tu NON hai chiesto,tu non dovrai portare preservativi, indipercui ,li porterò io.(notare il plurale ....)


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

*comunque....*



mistral ha detto:


> Visto che io farò quello che tu NON hai chiesto,tu non dovrai portare preservativi, indipercui ,li porterò io.(notare il plurale ....)


ho notato.. :rotfl:

comunque.. a margine del confronto che ne è nato, che per me è stato parecchio interessante, resta il fatto che la mia domanda iniziale, impudente quanto si voglia, ma non era poi una domanda così stupida..

e a testimonianza che non lo era, non vi è stato un solo maschio (1) che abbia scritto: ma certo che è normale chiedere un pompino, io quando torno a casa lo chiedo spesso a mia moglie: "cara come va? in ufficio tutto bene? senti, prima di cena me lo fai un pompino?"

e non vi è stata una sola femmina (1) che abbia scritto: ma certo che è normale ricevere una richiesta di un pompino, quando mio marito torna a casa me lo chiede spesso "ma certo caro che te lo faccio, datti una sciacquatina al biscaro magari, è tutto il giorno che sei in giro, lo vuoi con o senza ingoio?.. ah.. per cena ho fatto l'amatriciana.. ci vuoi il pecorino o il parmigiano?"

quindi...  se tanto m dà tanto, tanto scema la domanda non era...


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ho notato.. :rotfl:
> 
> comunque.. a margine del confronto che ne è nato, che per me è stato parecchio interessante, resta il fatto che la mia domanda iniziale, impudente quanto si voglia, ma non era poi una domanda così stupida..
> 
> ...



Te lo spiego io perché nessuno risponde: Perché hai posto la questione sul ridicolo  

Comunque: quando ancora le cose andavano bene, io la domanda da mio marito l'ho ricevuta.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io perché nessuno risponde: Perché hai posto la questione sul ridicolo
> 
> Comunque: quando ancora le cose andavano bene, io la domanda da mio marito l'ho ricevuta.


Anche io ma era un gioco complice. Non era la richiesta del pompino era un modo scherzoso per chiedermi di vederci 
Che può diventare una cosa stuzzicante , poi magari ci si vede e il pompino manco te lo faccio o magari si ma è appunto il gioco che fa scaturire la domanda


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io ma era un gioco complice. Non era la richiesta del pompino era un modo scherzoso per chiedermi di vederci
> Che può diventare una cosa stuzzicante , poi magari ci si vede e il pompino manco te lo faccio o magari si ma è appunto il gioco che fa scaturire la domanda


Vabbè... Durante o prima che sia, siamo già due


----------



## trilobita (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè... Durante o prima che sia, siamo già due


Io lo chiedo,se capita.
Magari non espressamente prima di cena,ma decisamente prima della colazione mattutina uno scambio di oral ti fa affrontare la giornata indossando un bel sorriso.
Lo chiedo,anche se le parole a volte si può sostituirle con un gesto inequivocabile..
Però è anche vero che,tranne casi rari,le  femmine sono più restie a chiedere un oral fuori contesto...
A me piacerebbe rientrare,vederla sfilarsi le mutandine ed indicando la zona operativa,dirmi di procedere,magari senza parlare e salutare...


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io lo chiedo,se capita.Magari non espressamente prima di cena,ma decisamente prima della colazione mattutina uno scambio di oral ti fa affrontare la giornata indossando un bel sorriso.Lo chiedo,anche se le parole a volte si può sostituirle con un gesto inequivocabile..Però è anche vero che,tranne casi rari,le  femmine sono più restie a chiedere un oral fuori contesto...A me piacerebbe rientrare,vederla sfilarsi le mutandine ed indicando la zona operativa,dirmi di procedere,magari senza parlare e salutare...


E siamo in tre


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io perché nessuno risponde: Perché hai posto la questione sul ridicolo
> 
> Comunque: quando ancora le cose andavano bene, io la domanda da mio marito l'ho ricevuta.


Ooh.. 

Vedi che a tirare fuori il cacio, i topi escono dalla tana.. 

Perché l'hai percepita come ridicola?..

Se voglio chiedere esplicitamente un pompino, e tutta la mia esigenza è un pompino, la lingua italiana mi dà poche chanches:

Me lo fai un pompino?
Me lo faresti un pompino?
Vorrei un pompino, me lo fai?
........
........
........

Che c'è di ridicolo?
L'italiano mica l'ho inventato io.. 

   [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] dice che nel suo caso in realtà era una "coperta" per chiedere intimità, e tutto sommato non era il pompino al centro della richiesta.

Nel tuo rapporto era una coperta?

O proprio lui voleva "un pompino"?


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ooh..
> 
> Vedi che a tirare fuori il cacio, i topi escono dalla tana..
> 
> ...


Tu l'hai messa sul ridicolo più e più volte "dal "ti ho cucinato l'amatriciana" al "magari datti una sciacquatina"....

Nel mio rapporto non solo poteva essere una  "coperta", ma anche una specifica richiesta durante. Oh.... Comunque sempre di richieste si sta a parlare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu l'hai messa sul ridicolo più e più volte "dal "ti ho cucinato l'amatriciana" al "magari datti una sciacquatina"....
> 
> Nel mio rapporto non solo poteva essere una  "coperta", ma anche una specifica richiesta durante. Oh.... Comunque sempre di richieste si sta a parlare.


Sto iniziando a pensare seriamente a questa cosa della richiesta.
Se mi arrivasse durante la richiesta forse per come sono penserei "perché non l'ho fatto io spontaneamente"
Mi sto skorpizzando ahahah


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io perché nessuno risponde: Perché hai posto la questione sul ridicolo
> 
> Comunque: quando ancora le cose andavano bene, io la domanda da mio marito l'ho ricevuta.





Cielo ha detto:


> Tu l'hai messa sul ridicolo più e più volte "dal "ti ho cucinato l'amatriciana" al "magari datti una sciacquatina"....
> 
> Nel mio rapporto non solo poteva essere una  "coperta", ma anche una specifica richiesta durante. Oh.... Comunque sempre di richieste si sta a parlare.


Sono  richieste materiali.
Mi metti il parmigiano nell'amatriciana e non il pecorino?
Ti dai una sciacquatina?
Mi passi il cacciavite?
Mi fai un pompino?

Sono tutte richieste MATERIALI.
Per nulla ridicole (ne faccio anche io a decine ogni giorno)

Se io ti chiedo un pompino ti faccio una richiesta "materiale" ma questo è di tutta evidenza, non sono io a renderlo ridicolo

Lo accoppiavo ad altre richieste materiali, al suo pari

Forse se lo accoppio a altre richieste materiali, esattamente come quella, allora "suona ridicolo"?


E perché mai? È una richiesta materiale al pari delle altre.

Perché il parmigiano non ti suona ridicolo e il pompino si?


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono  richieste materiali. Mi metti il parmigiano nell'amatriciana e non il pecorino? Ti dai una sciacquatina? Mi passi il cacciavite? Mi fai un pompino?  Sono tutte richieste MATERIALI. Per nulla ridicole (ne faccio anche io a decine ogni giorno)  Se io ti chiedo un pompino ti faccio una richiesta "materiale" ma questo è di tutta evidenza, non sono io a renderlo ridicolo  Lo accoppiavo ad altre richieste materiali, al suo pari  Forse se lo accoppio a altre richieste materiali, esattamente come quella, allora "suona ridicolo"?   E perché mai? È una richiesta materiale al pari delle altre.  Perché il parmigiano non ti suona ridicolo e il pompino si?


  Perchè i gesti e le azioni nel comportamento umano hanno un significato. - Sempre -


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè i gesti e le azioni nel comportamento umano hanno un significato. - Sempre -


Non mi chiarisce l'orizzonte, questa tua frase

E ci voglio vedere chiaro

Qui viene sostenuto che un pompino è una richiesta come un'altra.

mi va bene.

Io nella discussione abbraccio questa tesi. (Che non mi appartiene - ma la abbraccio)

Ho messo in fila alcune richieste come altre (materiali)

Mi reggi la scala mentre appendo il quadro?
Mi metti la crema da sole nella schiena?
....
......
......
Mi fai un pompino?

    [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] dice che sto rendendo tutto ridicolo.

Ma io ho semplicemente messo a "casa sua" la richiesta materiale di un pompino, assieme ad altre richieste materiali qualsiasi.

È forse fuori posto?

E perché il pompino è fuori posto e la crema x la schiena no??

Io lo voglio capire, e in modo inequivocabile


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi chiarisce l'orizzonte, questa tua fraseE ci voglio vedere chiaroQui viene sostenuto che un pompino è una richiesta come un'altra.mi va bene.Io nella discussione abbraccio questa tesi. (Che non mi appartiene - ma la abbraccio)Ho messo in fila alcune richieste come altre (materiali)Mi reggi la scala mentre appendo il quadro?Mi metti la crema da sole nella schiena?................Mi fai un pompino?    [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] dice che sto rendendo tutto ridicolo.Ma io ho semplicemente messo a "casa sua" la richiesta materiale di un pompino, assieme ad altre richieste materiali qualsiasi.È forse fuori posto?E perché il pompino è fuori posto e la crema x la schiena no??Io lo voglio capire, e in modo inequivocabile


Lo dicevo perché non mi verrebbe da parlargli dell'amatriciana nel momento in cui ricevo quella richiesta.Ma è un problema mio (tradotto: Mi arrendo. ).


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare seriamente a questa cosa della richiesta.
> Se mi arrivasse durante la richiesta forse per come sono penserei "perché non l'ho fatto io spontaneamente"
> Mi sto skorpizzando ahahah



No eh 

Non provarci neppure a skorpizzarti 

Chiamo [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] a mia difesa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lo dicevo perché non mi verrebbe da parlargli dell'amatriciana nel momento in cui ricevo quella richiesta.Ma è un problema mio (tradotto: Mi arrendo. ).


:rotfl: ma mica è una guerra.. 
Non si vincono coppe 

È solo x capire non in superficie la prospettiva altrui..

Comunque ok 

E comunque si, una richiesta di un pompino accanto a una amatriciana, o a una richiesta di un brufolo da strizzare, stona e non poco pure a me... 

Ecco perché ho ben chiaro il non considerarla così "normale" come si vorrebbe far "passare"

Magari facendo passare da "biscaro" il sottoscritto, ovviamente.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No eh
> 
> Non provarci neppure a skorpizzarti
> 
> Chiamo [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] a mia difesa.


Noooooooo,Ipazia?
Noooooo..


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma mica è una guerra.. Non si vincono coppe È solo x capire non in superficie la prospettiva altrui..Comunque ok E comunque si, una richiesta di un pompino accanto a una amatriciana, o a una richiesta di un brufolo da strizzare, stona e non poco pure a me... Ecco perché ho ben chiaro il non considerarla così "normale" come si vorrebbe far "passare"Magari facendo passare da "biscaro" il sottoscritto, ovviamente.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.... E' chiaro che e' ridicolo rispondere alla richiesta di un pompino facendo riferimento alla amatriciana. Almeno come lo hai fatto tu. Ma non perché la richiesta di un pompino non sia  "normale". Mi pare solo fuori contesto. E' come se in spiaggia ti chiedessi di spalmarmi la crema sulla schiena, e tu di rimando mi chiedessi di pulire i fornelli di casa. Dopo di che.... Se nel mentre che mi spalmi la crema mi dici (non a mo di lista della spesa) che quando torniamo a casa ti piacerebbe che io dessi una sistemata ai fornelli, perché in quel momento ti sono venuti in mente.... Occhei. Così come se durante ho voglia di fare una pausa raccontandoti cosa c'è per cena.... Va bene Ma non che "di rimando" su una tua domanda io ti inizio ad elencare il menu. Si può fare eh. Ma è grottesco. Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare.... E' chiaro che e' ridicolo rispondere alla richiesta di un pompino facendo riferimento alla amatriciana. Almeno come lo hai fatto tu. Ma non perché la richiesta di un pompino non sia  "normale". Mi pare solo fuori contesto. E' come se in spiaggia ti chiedessi di spalmarmi la crema sulla schiena, e tu di rimando mi chiedessi di pulire i fornelli di casa. Dopo di che.... Se nel mentre che mi spalmi la crema mi dici (non a mo di lista della spesa) che quando torniamo a casa ti piacerebbe che io dessi una sistemata ai fornelli, perché in quel momento ti sono venuti in mente.... Occhei. Così come se durante ho voglia di fare una pausa raccontandoti cosa c'è per cena.... Va bene Ma non che "di rimando" su una tua domanda io ti inizio ad elencare il menu. Si può fare eh. Ma è grottesco. Tutto qui.


Vorrei arrivare a capire cosa devo fare se voglio un pompino mentre rincaso a sera da ufficio.Devo pure aspettare il contesto?

 Io lo voglio adesso. È così strano?..

Ho voglia di un pompino (facciamo finta)

Entro in casa, mia moglie sta facendo cena (es pasta amatriciana)

Mi saluta e mi chiede se ci voglio il parmigiano o il pecorino.

Io vorrei il mio pompino. Sono ridicolo? Lo vorrei adesso


Cosa devo fare?


----------



## Lostris (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei arrivare a capire cosa devo fare se voglio un pompino mentre rincaso a sera da ufficio.Devo pure aspettare il contesto?
> 
> Io lo voglio adesso. È così strano?..
> 
> ...


Dipende da qual è la vostra modalità comunicativa, da tua moglie...

potresti non dire nulla ma guardarla in un certo modo e cominciare a slacciarti i pantaloni.. 
Il contesto lo crei anche, non necessariamente lo devi aspettare.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dipende da qual è la vostra modalità comunicativa, da tua moglie...
> 
> potresti non dire nulla ma guardarla in un certo modo e cominciare a slacciarti i pantaloni..
> Il contesto lo crei anche, non necessariamente lo devi aspettare.


Ok, mi va bene.. è una modalità che ho anche adottato, e pure mia moglie.. 

Non finalizzata "al pompino" ma finalizzata comunque ad avere momenti di intimità, in cui perché no, anche un pompino ci sta bene...

Ma quindi anche x te una richiesta verbale molto diretta e circoscritta (vorrei un pompino...) Stonerebbe?


----------



## Lostris (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok, mi va bene.. è una modalità che ho anche adottato, e pure mia moglie..
> 
> Non finalizzata "al pompino" ma finalizzata comunque ad avere momenti di intimità, in cui perché no, anche un pompino ci sta bene...
> 
> Ma quindi anche x te una richiesta verbale molto diretta e circoscritta (vorrei un pompino...) Stonerebbe?


Non c'è una risposta vera in assoluto.

In realtà, se ripenso ai miei partners, con alcuni stonerebbe, con altri no. 

Il linguaggio è molto potente, io per indole tendo ad usare molto quello non verbale in questi contesti, intendo come canale preferenziale. 

Anche se sono cambiata molto e sono sempre comunque in evoluzione. 

Comunque trovo l'essere molto diretto e esplicito decisamente erotico, chiaramente detto in un certo modo e all'interno di un rapporto intimo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In realtà, se ripenso ai miei partners, con alcuni stonerebbe, con altri no.


Interessante 

E anche vero. 

Ciò che addosso a uno può stare malissimo, addosso ad un altro può star decisamente bene..


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei arrivare a capire cosa devo fare se voglio un pompino mentre rincaso a sera da ufficio.Devo pure aspettare il contesto?
> 
> Io lo voglio adesso. È così strano?..
> 
> ...


Io ti devo dire cosa devi fare? 

Boh. Fossi al posto tuo farei capire il mio desiderio, ma siccome tu non devi chiedere mai attenderai fiducioso il dopocena  :mexican:

(ci scherzo un po' su anche perché è evidente che la vediamo all'opposto  )

Oppure.... Cercheresti quella vicinanza che ti consentirà, come contesto, di chiederlo, se vorrai.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Agosto 2017)

Comunque sta cosa del voler canonizzare una regola generale del Sì chiede / non si chiede stona peggio del Pompino al pecorino  e pancetta. Le coppie vivono di codici di comunicazione. Anche più che di comunicazione in sè. 
Se torno a casa, metto la legittima in ginocchio e le intimo "giú" ci si fionda e si diverte, se glielo chiedo gentilmente le dissecco le mucose. Un'altra potrebbe rispondermi di non rompere il cazzo che il gioco lo guida lei. La tipa con cui mi vedo da qualche mese mi fa sentire il terzo incomodo tra lei, me e il mio migliore amico, e le piace gestire tutto: tempi modi e luoghi.
"Chiedere" è un verbo che, decontestualizzato, non vuol dire nulla. All'interno di un contesto, è un codice di comunicazione, può voler dire tutt'altro. Tanto per dirne una, di gente che chiede sesso perché realtà vuole attenzione, ne conosco quanta ne volete.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque sta cosa del voler canonizzare una regola generale del Sì chiede / non si chiede stona peggio del Pompino al pecorino  e pancetta. Le coppie vivono di codici di comunicazione. Anche più che di comunicazione in sè.
> Se torno a casa, metto la legittima in ginocchio e le intimo "giú" ci si fionda e si diverte, se glielo chiedo gentilmente le dissecco le mucose. Un'altra potrebbe rispondermi di non rompere il cazzo che il gioco lo guida lei. La tipa con cui mi vedo da qualche mese mi fa sentire il terzo incomodo tra lei, me e il mio migliore amico, e le piace gestire tutto: tempi modi e luoghi.
> "Chiedere" è un verbo che, decontestualizzato, non vuol dire nulla. All'interno di un contesto, è un codice di comunicazione, può voler dire tutt'altro. Tanto per dirne una, di gente che chiede sesso perché realtà vuole attenzione, ne conosco quanta ne volete.


piu' che il contenuto su cui sono sostanzialmente d accordo, in linea generale 
mi incuriosisce la tua firma


----------



## Skorpio (23 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque sta cosa del voler canonizzare una regola generale del Sì chiede / non si chiede stona peggio del Pompino al pecorino  e pancetta. Le coppie vivono di codici di comunicazione. Anche più che di comunicazione in sè.
> Se torno a casa, metto la legittima in ginocchio e le intimo "giú" ci si fionda e si diverte, se glielo chiedo gentilmente le dissecco le mucose. Un'altra potrebbe rispondermi di non rompere il cazzo che il gioco lo guida lei. La tipa con cui mi vedo da qualche mese mi fa sentire il terzo incomodo tra lei, me e il mio migliore amico, e le piace gestire tutto: tempi modi e luoghi.
> "Chiedere" è un verbo che, decontestualizzato, non vuol dire nulla. All'interno di un contesto, è un codice di comunicazione, può voler dire tutt'altro. Tanto per dirne una, di gente che chiede sesso perché realtà vuole attenzione, ne conosco quanta ne volete.


Io sono d'accordo con te

Ma x me non si tratta tanto di codici di comunicazione quanto di reale interesse x ciò che hai per me, da verificare costantemente, sistematicamente e nel tempo

Se non ti dispiace, "uso" proprio la tua esperienza personale di coppia di cui hai parlato in passato, dove hai spiegato come le cose che offriva liberamente tua moglie nel tempo ti abbiano sempre meno convinto (dal water blowjob al pane fatto in casa).

Da qui, mi pare, deriva anche il senso del tuo Nick (ricordo male?)

Se tu avessi "chiesto" ciecamente, ddisinteressandoti della ""offerta libera" non avresti potuto osservare questa sua mutata disposizione verso il vs rapporto, con tutto ciò che ne sarà conseguito

E appunto io quando dico che "voglio vedere" le cose che hai pensato x me, mi riferisco proprio a questi aspetti della vita di coppia

Se "chiedo" mi rifiuto di vedere

Non so se mi spiego....


----------



## patroclo (23 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> piu' che il contenuto su cui sono sostanzialmente d accordo, in linea generale
> mi incuriosisce la tua firma



[video=youtube;xysIhpaGQh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xysIhpaGQh8[/video]


....mitici


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te  Ma x me non si tratta tanto di codici di comunicazione quanto di reale interesse x ciò che hai per me, da verificare costantemente, sistematicamente e nel tempo  Se non ti dispiace, "uso" proprio la tua esperienza personale di coppia di cui hai parlato in passato, dove hai spiegato come le cose che offriva liberamente tua moglie nel tempo ti abbiano sempre meno convinto (dal water blowjob al pane fatto in casa).  Da qui, mi pare, deriva anche il senso del tuo Nick (ricordo male?)  Se tu avessi "chiesto" ciecamente, ddisinteressandoti della ""offerta libera" non avresti potuto osservare questa sua mutata disposizione verso il vs rapporto, con tutto ciò che ne sarà conseguito  E appunto io quando dico che "voglio vedere" le cose che hai pensato x me, mi riferisco proprio a questi aspetti della vita di coppia  Se "chiedo" mi rifiuto di vedere  Non so se mi spiego....


  E tu, rincasando alla sera cosa offri? Cosa hai pensato per lei?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu, rincasando alla sera cosa offri? Cosa hai pensato per lei?


In ogni coppia ci sono occasioni particolari (un compleanno, una ricorrenza, una giornata particolare o delicata x uno dei due) e in particolare a queste mi riferivo. E penso siano meno infrequenti di quanto sembri.

In una giornata qualsiasi.. offro banalmente quello che ho in " tasca " .. come tutti

Dal propormi con disponibilità a cucinare assieme x cena qualcosa di appetitoso, al mio stravaccarmi indolente sul divano a guardare Mediaset, fregandomene di chi mi sta attorno

È la dura legge della libertà, nel bene, ma anche nel male


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te
> 
> Ma x me non si tratta tanto di codici di comunicazione quanto di reale interesse x ciò che hai per me, da verificare costantemente, sistematicamente e nel tempo
> 
> ...



Ti spieghi perfettamente però non è del tutto esatto. L'offerta libera come le chiami tu all'interno di un rapporto di coppia, non parlo di una serata ovviamente, deve essere comunque pilotata all'interno di un linguaggio di comunicazione riconosciuto. Il codice di cui parlavo. Libera oa richiesta, l'offerta di attenzioni di mia moglie è precipitata ai minimi termini da quando si è reincarnata nella madre di tutte le madri ma questo non ha spostato di una virgola il codice di comunicazione preesistente. Nel senso che per me, ovviamente continua a parlare sempre comunque di rapporti a due, il termine coppia coincide con il termine scambio. Se c'è lo scambio di sesso, di attenzioni, di comunicazione, c'è la coppia. Se questo scambio si interrompe o si atrofizza per qualche motivo, la coppia viene a mancare, anche se formalmente siamo ancora tutti Cip e Ciop. In questo contesto la richiesta per come la vedo io è un mezzo, non un fine. È come il famoso discorso della pistola. Non è la pistola ad essere buona o cattiva, è l'uso che se ne fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> piu' che il contenuto su cui sono sostanzialmente d accordo, in linea generale
> mi incuriosisce la tua firma


Elio è Elio...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti spieghi perfettamente però non è del tutto esatto. L'offerta libera come le chiami tu all'interno di un rapporto di coppia, non parlo di una serata ovviamente, deve essere comunque pilotata all'interno di un linguaggio di comunicazione riconosciuto. Il codice di cui parlavo. Libera oa richiesta, l'offerta di attenzioni di mia moglie è precipitata ai minimi termini da quando si è reincarnata nella madre di tutte le madri ma questo non ha spostato di una virgola il codice di comunicazione preesistente. Nel senso che per me, ovviamente continua a parlare sempre comunque di rapporti a due, il termine coppia coincide con il termine scambio. Se c'è lo scambio di sesso, di attenzioni, di comunicazione, c'è la coppia. Se questo scambio si interrompe o si atrofizza per qualche motivo, la coppia viene a mancare, anche se formalmente siamo ancora tutti Cip e Ciop. In questo contesto la richiesta per come la vedo io è un mezzo, non un fine. È come il famoso discorso della pistola. Non è la pistola ad essere buona o cattiva, è l'uso che se ne fa.


Certo, i codici servono, ma il fatto che esistano non rende scontato (nel tempo) quel che ci sta dietro, almeno x me.

Comunque avevo preso in "prestito" la tua esperienza semplicemente per spiegare a cosa mi riferivo in questi giorni, ognuno nel proprio rapporto sa (o si presume che sappia) giustamente di se.

Ad esempio, tra qualche giorno c'è una ricorrenza significativa nel mio rapporto.

Mia moglie mi ha chiesto proprio stamattina un costume da bagno, dato che tra poco si va in vacanza al mare.
E io glielo compro, nessun problema.

Io avevo pensato a una certa cosa x lei. 
Nessun problema, a me va bene fargli il costume.

Quello mi ha chiesto, e quello avrà

evidentemente, avendo chiesto, lei non saprà mai cosa avrebbe avuto da me senza chiedere nulla

cosa gli avrei fatto io?

Magari sempre un costume
Magari un completino intimo
Magari mi sarei scordato completamente della ricorrenza, distratto da chissà quali altri pensieri, e si sarebbe resa conto di aver almeno temporaneamente a che fare con un rincotto mezzo rimbiscarito da chissà chi e chissà cosa

Non lo saprà. E avrà il suo costume e sarà soddisfatta

Ogni scelta è una rinuncia, anche se a chi "chiede" pare proprio di non rinunciare a nulla, specie se ottiene.

E ognuno giustamente è interessato a cose diverse, io voglio "vedere" cosa e come pensi a me.

Non ogni mezz'ora, ovviamente :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, i codici servono, ma il fatto che esistano non rende scontato (nel tempo) quel che ci sta dietro, almeno x me.
> 
> Comunque avevo preso in "prestito" la tua esperienza semplicemente per spiegare a cosa mi riferivo in questi giorni, ognuno nel proprio rapporto sa (o si presume che sappia) giustamente di se.
> 
> ...


Premetto che io malsopporto chi mi chiede cosa vorrei ad esempio per il mio compleanno (la vivo proprio come una seccatura) e coerentemente non esprimo mai richieste in questo senso. In effetti mi piace la sorpresa perché mi dice tantissime cose su chi dona.

Detto ció... Non capisco perché non farle comunque anche quello a cui avevi pensato inizialmente, oltre al costume.
Trovo sia un 'lasciare andare' qualcosa nel rapporto ed è un peccato.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Premetto che io malsopporto chi mi chiede cosa vorrei ad esempio per il mio compleanno (la vivo proprio come una seccatura) e coerentemente non esprimo mai richieste in questo senso. In effetti mi piace la sorpresa perché mi dice tantissime cose su chi dona.
> 
> Detto ció... Non capisco perché non farle comunque anche quello a cui avevi pensato inizialmente, oltre al costume.
> Trovo sia un 'lasciare andare' qualcosa nel rapporto ed è un peccato.


Eh.. bella domanda 

Cercando di ridurre ai minimi termini, una risposta semplice può essere: perché a modo mio sono una merda anche io. 

Come disse Checco Zalone in "sole a catinelle":

Vuoi la mozzarella? E beccati sta mozzarella e nun rumpere ou cazzo" :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, i codici servono, ma il fatto che esistano non rende scontato (nel tempo) quel che ci sta dietro, almeno x me.
> 
> Comunque avevo preso in "prestito" la tua esperienza semplicemente per spiegare a cosa mi riferivo in questi giorni, ognuno nel proprio rapporto sa (o si presume che sappia) giustamente di se.
> 
> ...


 Che detto in altri termini vuol dire anche "comprami quel cazzo di costume perché altrimenti te ne esci con una delle tue cagate...
O ti scordi."
Avere a che fare con qualcuno che dall'altra parte ti conosce oppure crede di conoscerti si chiama coppia.
E visto che su questo, cioè sul codice, tutto sommato ci puoi giocare, c'è anche la possibilità di creare dei tiri ad effetto niente male


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che detto in altri termini vuol dire anche "comprami quel cazzo di costume perché altrimenti te ne esci con una delle tue cagate...
> O ti scordi.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

È una possibile "chiave di lettura" per chi riceve la richiesta, come no! :rotfl:

Che eventualmente presuppone un calcolo a monte come quello che hai descritto.

Ma quel che realmente ci sta a monte lo sa chi chiede :rotfl:. 
(Forse :rotfl: :rotfl: )


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Premetto che io *malsopporto chi mi chiede cosa vorrei ad esempio per il mio compleanno *(la vivo proprio come una seccatura) e coerentemente non esprimo mai richieste in questo senso. In effetti mi piace la sorpresa perché mi dice tantissime cose su chi dona.
> 
> Detto ció... Non capisco perché non farle comunque anche quello a cui avevi pensato inizialmente, oltre al costume.
> Trovo sia un 'lasciare andare' qualcosa nel rapporto ed è un peccato.


Anch'io e pensare che è così facile :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> È una possibile "chiave di lettura" per chi riceve la richiesta, come no! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mah. Tutta sta consapevolezza e soprattutto tutta questa identità tra film che ti fai e realtà dei fatti la vedi solo tu


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Tutta sta consapevolezza e soprattutto tutta questa identità tra film che ti fai e realtà dei fatti la vedi solo tu



Non ho capito

Io vedo i fatti, che nella fattispecie consistono in un costume richiesto.

Quello lo vedo, e lo pago anche.. :rotfl:

Il resto (il film) l'hai scritto tu.

Sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io e pensare che è così facile :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho capito
> 
> Io vedo i fatti, che nella fattispecie consistono in un costume richiesto.
> 
> ...


Secondo me si. Ridurre una comunicazione di coppia al solo "quel che vedi é quel che c'é" senza inserire un sottotesto (il codice di cui parlavo) ammazza proprio il senso dello stare insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me si. Ridurre una comunicazione di coppia al solo "quel che vedi é quel che c'é" senza inserire un sottotesto (il codice di cui parlavo) ammazza proprio il senso dello stare insieme.


Ma io non lo riduco affatto, da dove hai estrapolato questa convinzione?

Io dico che i codici sono vettori di sostanza, e li abbiamo tutti, ma non è detto che se la portino in groppa automaticamente, sempre e nel tempo.

E dico che mi è stato chiesto un costume.

E quello faccio, e tutti felici.

Senza film ne sceneggiati. 

Ma è chiaro che quello che IO avevo pensato di fare, non lo farò, data la richiesta. E lei non lo "vedrà" , data la SUA richiesta

E secondo me questo non è né un codice ne un film, ma la più banale delle realtà.

Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Più o meno, più più che meno, anche perché meno...:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno, più più che meno, anche perché meno...:carneval:


:rotfl:  vedi che se mi si lascia mano libera ci colgo??


----------



## stany (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non lo riduco affatto, da dove hai estrapolato questa convinzione?
> 
> Io dico che i codici sono vettori di sostanza, e li abbiamo tutti, ma non è detto che se la portino in groppa automaticamente, sempre e nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Visto che"paghi" tu, e non devi chiederLE  le risorse,compraLE  ciò che pensavi.....in aggiunta,o alla prima occasione non codificata e ritualizzata....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non lo riduco affatto, da dove hai estrapolato questa convinzione?
> 
> Io dico che i codici sono vettori di sostanza, e li abbiamo tutti, ma non è detto che se la portino in groppa automaticamente, sempre e nel tempo.
> 
> ...


E invece lo è, nel momento in cui poiché lei ti ha chiesto A le fai A ma automaticamente escludi B.
Qui volevo arrivare, molto spesso il codice è la sostanza.
Ti compro il costume che hai chiesto? Benissimo, potevo benissimo comprarti il costume e quello che avevo in mente, posso benissimo farmi rodere il culo perché mi stanno sul cazzo i regali su ordinazione e mandare a monte la ricorrenza, posso altrettanto benissimo regalarti quello che mi hai chiesto a prescindere dal fatto che tu me l'abbia chiesto.
Nel momento in cui tu, visto che lei ti ha chiesto il costume le regali il costume ma automaticamente non regali quello che avevi in mente, ti stai muovendo in base a un codice, cioè quello che hai delineato dei minimi termini durante il botta e risposta con Ipazia. Per di più un codice piuttosto rigido.
Spero di non essermi capito da solo, purtroppo sono un Crociano e per me "la forma è la cosa".


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E invece lo è, nel momento in cui poiché lei ti ha chiesto A le fai A ma automaticamente escludi B.
> Qui volevo arrivare, molto spesso il codice è la sostanza.
> Ti compro il costume che hai chiesto? Benissimo, potevo benissimo comprarti il costume e quello che avevo in mente, posso benissimo farmi rodere il culo perché mi stanno sul cazzo i regali su ordinazione e mandare a monte la ricorrenza, posso altrettanto benissimo regalarti quello che mi hai chiesto a prescindere dal fatto che tu me l'abbia chiesto.
> Nel momento in cui tu, visto che lei ti ha chiesto il costume le regali il costume ma automaticamente non regali quello che avevi in mente, ti stai muovendo in base a un codice, cioè quello che hai delineato dei minimi termini durante il botta e risposta con Ipazia. Per di più un codice piuttosto rigido.
> Spero di non essermi capito da solo, purtroppo sono un Crociano e per me "la forma è la cosa".


Ma questo che dici, per me non è un codice di coppia, ma una norma comportamentale individuale, che vale (dovrebbe valere) come norma generale e x tutti, senza sconti ne eccezioni

Tu sei avvocato, ricordo bene?

Il tuo codice personale che ti dice, se un cliente viene e paga e ti dice di fare delle azioni le più assurde immaginabili, nell'ambito di una sua causa in cui ti chiama ad assisterlo?

Esegui, dopo averlo informato che è una follia? (In fondo ti paga, cazzi suoi)

Ti rifiuti, perché tu sei bravo, e lasci anche il soldi sul tavolo, ma la linea strategica la vuoi decidere tu?

Altro..?

Non voglio sapere la risposta (puoi pure scriverlo, ci mancherebbe) ma questi non sono codici

Ma linee di condotta generali e individuali.

Ognuno ha le sue, in vari ambiti, alcune valide x tutti gli ambiti

Una mia regola GENERALE (non faccio deroghe ne alla mia donna ne alla mia zia) è questa:

Se tu mi chiedi, e a me non incomoda e fa piacere, io ti do quel che chiedi. 

E se nel chiedere ti perdi qualcosa di me, cazzi tuoi, sei grande, hai facoltà di rifletterci su, io non sono il tuo consulente, e voglio avere a che fare con persone conscio Delle proprie scelte e conscie che con certe scelte ti giochi anche certe opportunità (belle brutte boh..)


Vale per mia moglie, vale per mia zia, vale per un mio amico, e vale anche sul lavoro (vedi esempio di cui sopra)

Rigido, si.. molto.. 

L'elasticità la esprimo a altri livelli


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questo che dici, per me non è un codice di coppia, ma una norma comportamentale individuale, che vale (dovrebbe valere) come norma generale e x tutti, senza sconti ne eccezioni
> 
> Tu sei avvocato, ricordo bene?
> 
> ...


Appunto, come scoparsi un ingegnere. La milionesima volta sarà uguale alla prima. Verso i 70 anni apprezzi.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, come scoparsi un ingegnere. La milionesima volta sarà uguale alla prima. Verso i 70 anni apprezzi.


Non saprei.. non ho mai scopato con una ingegnera :rotfl:

Ma sono giovane :carneval: e poi a letto le sorprese non mancano.. in positivo, e anche in negativo..

Spero di aver chiarito cosa intendo per codici di coppia e cosa intendo come norma strutturale personale, avulsa dalla coppia e dai suoi codici.

Sperando che nessuno si sia sentito offeso, naturalmente.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei.. non ho mai scopato con una ingegnera :rotfl:
> 
> Ma sono giovane :carneval: e poi a letto le sorprese non mancano.. in positivo, e anche in negativo..
> 
> ...


Sì ma ti continuo a dire che secondo me tutta questa articolata costruzione filosofico semantica serve semplicemente ad autogiustificarsi facendo come cazzo ti pare.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma ti continuo a dire che secondo me tutta questa articolata costruzione filosofico semantica serve semplicemente ad autogiustificarsi facendo come cazzo ti pare.


Ma a me pare semplice.

Mi chiedi un costume da bagno?

Certo, eccolo.

Che c'è di semantico?

E te, che faresti nei miei panni?..

Certo che faccio come (cazzo) mi pare. :rotfl:

L'ho mai negato?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma a me pare semplice.
> 
> Mi chiedi un costume da bagno?
> 
> ...


Costume da bagno e/o quello che mi gira. Senza nessun tipo di scatoletta predeterminata facendo esattamente quello che mi gira nel momento in cui mi gira. Che equivale a quello che fai tu senza però la parte autoassolutoria
Ciao, mi compri il costume da bagno?
 risposta più onesta che ti posso dare è boh
Per come sono fatto io, se la legittima mi regalasse quello che le ho chiesto lasciandomi anche lontanamente intendere che poi che ho limitato la sua libertà con i miei desideri ( perché lo sai che questo genere di pippe mentali autoassolutorie prima o poi vengono a galla, vero?) A vent'anni l'avrei sotterrata di sputi, a 30 di risate, a 40 le chiederei con un sorriso perché non mi abbia fatto entrambi i regali.


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Costume da bagno e/o quello che mi gira. Senza nessun tipo di scatoletta predeterminata facendo esattamente quello che mi gira nel momento in cui mi gira. Che equivale a quello che fai tu senza però la parte autoassolutoria
> Ciao, mi compri il costume da bagno?
> risposta più onesta che ti posso dare è boh
> Per come sono fatto io, se la legittima mi regalasse quello che le ho chiesto lasciandomi anche lontanamente intendere che poi che ho limitato la sua libertà con i miei desideri ( perché lo sai che questo genere di pippe mentali autoassolutorie prima o poi vengono a galla, vero?) A vent'anni l'avrei sotterrata di sputi, a 30 di risate, a 40 le chiederei con un sorriso perché non mi abbia fatto entrambi i regali.


Porca miseria ragiono già come una quarantenne


----------



## Foglia (24 Agosto 2017)

*'Sera a tutti, è tardi e ho sonno....*

.... Però siccome sono curiosa vorrei sapere da [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quale era il regalo che voleva fare a sua moglie, prima di dirottare sul costume.

Sono curiosa .


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .... Però siccome sono curiosa vorrei sapere da [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quale era il regalo che voleva fare a sua moglie, prima di dirottare sul costume.
> 
> Sono curiosa ��.


 ovviamente non ci aveva ancora pensato.
Ho il terrore del pompino all'amatriciana


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Costume da bagno e/o quello che mi gira. Senza nessun tipo di scatoletta predeterminata facendo esattamente quello che mi gira nel momento in cui mi gira. Che equivale a quello che fai tu senza però la parte autoassolutoria
> Ciao, mi compri il costume da bagno?
> risposta più onesta che ti posso dare è boh
> Per come sono fatto io, se la legittima mi regalasse quello che le ho chiesto lasciandomi anche lontanamente intendere che poi che ho limitato la sua libertà con i miei desideri ( perché lo sai che questo genere di pippe mentali autoassolutorie prima o poi vengono a galla, vero?) A vent'anni l'avrei sotterrata di sputi, a 30 di risate, a 40 le chiederei con un sorriso perché non mi abbia fatto entrambi i regali.


Cosa vedi di disonesto nel mio "ok ti faccio il costume?"

A me va bene... L'ho scritto 34 volte.

Autoassoluzioni da che?? :rotfl:

Mica mi ha chiesto il costume davanti al GIP :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .... Però siccome sono curiosa vorrei sapere da [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] quale era il regalo che voleva fare a sua moglie, prima di dirottare sul costume.
> 
> Sono curiosa ��.


Questo non lo dirò mai.. non lo dirò a lei che era la diretta beneficiaria, figuriamoci ad altri.

 mica sono così "onesto" come Arci :rotfl:

Checco Zalone - Sole a catinelle

"Vuoi la mozzarella? E beccati sta mozzarella e nun rumper ou cazzo"

Il "film" di riferimento è quello :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo non lo dirò mai.. non lo dirò a lei che era la diretta beneficiaria, figuriamoci ad altri.
> 
> mica sono così "onesto" come Arci :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Vabbè.... 

Ho come l'impressione, però, che il piacere di regalarle il costume sia ottenebrato dal mancato piacere di farle quel regalo.

Cosa ti ha trattenuto dal farglieli entrambi? Pare quasi un "castigo" rispetto al fatto che ti abbia chiesto un qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè....
> 
> Ho come l'impressione, però, che il piacere di regalarle il costume sia ottenebrato dal mancato piacere di farle quel regalo.
> 
> Cosa ti ha trattenuto dal farglieli entrambi? Pare quasi un "castigo" rispetto al fatto che ti abbia chiesto un qualcosa.


ma noooo.. non vado mica a piangere sul fiume come un disperato... :rotfl:

cosa mi ha trattenuto? è una regola individuale. e ognuno ha le sue

se chiedi tu in una occasione dove IO potrei liberamente portarti cose, scegli TU

Guarda che per me vale ovunque, anche sul lavoro.

Se mi chiami per un problema di lavoro e mi spieghi come devo fare, (presupponendo che esista un rapporto gerarchico che ti conferisce questo potere) io lo faccio.

anche se avessi avuto soluzioni diverse che magari non ti son passate di mente, e magari più efficaci

Se mi chiedi: io avrei pensato di fare così, tu hai altre idee? - io ci penso e te le dico 

Cosa vuoi da me, da me avrai (sempre se la cosa va bene anche a me)

Non è un castigo, semplicemente io non vivo con l'ansia di portarti cose di me.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma noooo.. non vado mica a piangere sul fiume come un disperato... :rotfl:
> 
> cosa mi ha trattenuto? è una regola individuale. e ognuno ha le sue
> 
> ...


Stai aggirando la domanda. Fare un regalo NON e' obbedire al superiore gerarchico al lavoro. Perché la richiesta ti toglie la spontaneità?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai aggirando la domanda. Fare un regalo NON e' obbedire al superiore gerarchico al lavoro. Perché la richiesta ti toglie la spontaneità?


è facile: perché la richiesta la soddisfo senza paturnia alcuna (se mi va bene)

risottolineo: se mi va bene

se per regalo mi avesse chiesto un pastore maremmano, vai tranquilla che avrei detto di no :rotfl:

(anche perché poi a portarlo fuori a pisciare alle 5 di mattina qualche volta sarebbe toccato anche a me :rotfl: )


----------



## stany (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai aggirando la domanda. Fare un regalo NON e' obbedire al superiore gerarchico al lavoro. Perché la richiesta ti toglie la spontaneità?


In un certo senso,non è ambizioso. (Lo si evince dall'applicare il medesimo principio nel lavoro).
L'uomo che non deve chiedere mai,e si chiude nella considerazione di se,oltre ad una grande sensibilità,denota credo,una ricerca di attenzione e di valutazione da parte degli altri.In amore ,come nel lavoro .


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> In un certo senso,non è ambizioso. (Lo si evince dall'applicare il medesimo principio nel lavoro).
> L'uomo che non deve chiedere mai,e si chiude nella considerazione di se,oltre ad una grande sensibilità,denota credo,una ricerca di attenzione e di valutazione da parte degli altri.In amore ,come nel lavoro .


sicuramente 

chi non è attento a me, non mi affanno a inseguirlo come un disperato per le strade a mostrargli l'uomo meraviglioso (o scadente) che sarei


non ne sento semplicemente il bisogno

ma è una regola generale mia, appunto, non è che vale a compartimenti stagni


----------



## stany (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sicuramente
> 
> chi non è attento a me, non mi affanno a inseguirlo come un disperato per le strade a mostrargli l'uomo meraviglioso (o scadente) che sarei
> 
> ...


Anch'io sono come te.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sicuramente
> 
> chi non è attento a me, non mi affanno a inseguirlo come un disperato per le strade a mostrargli l'uomo meraviglioso (o scadente) che sarei
> 
> ...


Comunque sappi che se si arriva a chiedere una cosa specifica di regalo significa che non sei così attento come credi, se non a te stesso.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque sappi che se si arriva a chiedere una cosa specifica di regalo significa che non sei così attento come credi, se non a te stesso.


Non saprei, non sono cartomante, sapere cosa "muove" una richiesta penso che nessuno meglio di chi usualmente "chiede" possa spiegarlo

Io non chiedo, e capirai facilmente che sono il soggetto meno adatto a spiegare, non avendo nemmeno me stesso come parametro :carneval:

Quello che volevo sottolineare era solo che anche chiedere implica una rinuncia (per chi chiede)

Con me di sicuro 

Poi.. sono certo che c'è anche chi dice: mi hai chiesto il costume, ecco il tuo costume. Ed ecco il collier di diamanti che avevo autonomamente pensato di regalarti

Sono le donne più fortunate :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei, non sono cartomante, sapere cosa "muove" una richiesta penso che nessuno meglio di chi usualmente "chiede" possa spiegarlo
> 
> Io non chiedo, e capirai facilmente che sono il soggetto meno adatto a spiegare, non avendo nemmeno me stesso come parametro :carneval:
> 
> ...


Ad esempio io non saprei che farmene del collier...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio io non saprei che farmene del collier...


Era così x fare una battuta.. 

Anche perché mi posso permettere di parlare di collier di diamanti solo facendo una battuta.. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era così x fare una battuta..
> 
> Anche perché mi posso permettere di parlare di collier di diamanti solo facendo una battuta.. :rotfl:


Era per dire che magari anche tu non sai corrispondere ai desideri. Abbiamo scherzato anche su quel completino...


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio io non saprei che farmene del collier...


quello fatto alla mia signora ora giace in fondo ad una cassetta di sicurezza insieme a tutto il resto.....boni sordi


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era per dire che magari anche tu non sai corrispondere ai desideri. Abbiamo scherzato anche su quel completino...


Non lo escludo affatto..


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Poi.. sono certo che c'è anche chi dice: mi hai chiesto il costume, ecco il tuo costume. Ed ecco il collier di diamanti che avevo autonomamente pensato di regalarti
> 
> Sono le donne più fortunate :rotfl: :carneval:


No, sono quelle che sanno cosa vogliono. Equo anche bastare un fiore accanto al costume, non serve il collier di diamanti. Anche e soprattutto perché se ho soldi magari chiedo alla segretaria di andarmi a comprare il collier di diamanti perché non voglio occuparmene. Se invece perdo 40 minuti a rompermi i coglioni la notte per portarti un mega mazzo di fiori quando torno stanco dopo 18 ore di bucio di culo e 800 km sulle spalle, quello se permetti conta un pelo di più.


----------

